# Ho un amante da più di anno ... ho bisogno di consigli ...



## Stellina81 (2 Luglio 2016)

*Ho un amante da più di anno ... ho bisogno di consigli ...*

Come ho già scritto ho un amante da più di un anno...riassumendo brevemente ..io ho 34 anni lui venti più di me...viviamo in un paese piccolo del sud ...conosco gran parte dei suoi parenti ...famiglia rispettabile le nostre! Sarebbe uno scandalo! Abbiamo pure dei figli...i suoi grandi studiano fuori...i.miei sono ancora piccoli! Mi è successo di tradire per la prima volta....il perché me lo chiedo ogni Giorno.... Probabilmente la parte peggiore la fatta l.incomprensione di carattere con mio marito.... Da qualche anno si è rotto qualcosa...non riusciamo più a condividere quasi nulla..parliamo poco e spesso ognuno fa ciò che vuole! Un rapporto normale... Ma al.quale manca tutto! Poi ho trovato quest uomk e mi ha presa giorno x giorno... Lui aveva già tradito x solo sesso e rapporti durati poco! La nostra storia diventa sempre più forte....entrambi ci leghiamo l uno all altra... All inizio.lui continua a fare il furbacchione ...ma oggi è perso x me...e io.di lui! Suo figlio scopri un mio msg sul suo cellulare... Ci fu un casino a casa sua...poi passò quel periodo di fuoco ma non mi ha mai detto una volta lasciamoci nonostante i casini in casa con sua moglie! Lui dice è sostiene che mai mi.lascerà... Che senza me non può vivere... Che mi ama ecc. Ci vediamo un ora al giorno... Il sabato di più... Oltre a far l amore ci confidiamo tutto e spesso siamo in chat a cercarci tutto il giorno! Abbiamo avuto litigate anche forti ..ma ci siamo sempre ripresi... Il problema è che sto scomoda a fare l amante... Si soffre terribilmente... Ma non ho.altre alternative... Non ne vedo...perché. Lasciare la famiglia a parte le dicerie della gente comprometterebbe la serenità dei nostri figli! Chi ci è Passato? Cosa ha fatto? Sono in crisi ..sto male soprattutto a dire bugie e nonostante mi senta in colpa solo ora mi sento felice...ho trovato un uomo con cui sto veramente bene ma la nostra è una storia impossibile e non viverlo mi sta distruggendo giorno x giorno


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2016)

a parte le voci di paese e la paura di passare da rovinafamiglie, che ti lega ancora a tuo marito?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto ho un amante da più di un anno...riassumendo brevemente ..io ho 34 anni lui venti più di me...viviamo in un paese piccolo del sud ...conosco gran parte dei suoi parenti ...famiglia rispettabile le nostre! Sarebbe uno scandalo! Abbiamo pure dei figli...i suoi grandi studiano fuori...i.miei sono ancora piccoli! Mi è successo di tradire per la prima volta....il perché me lo chiedo ogni Giorno.... Probabilmente la parte peggiore la fatta l.incomprensione di carattere con mio marito.... Da qualche anno si è rotto qualcosa...non riusciamo più a condividere quasi nulla..parliamo poco e spesso ognuno fa ciò che vuole! Un rapporto normale... Ma al.quale manca tutto! Poi ho trovato quest uomk e mi ha presa giorno x giorno... Lui aveva già tradito x solo sesso e rapporti durati poco! La nostra storia diventa sempre più forte....entrambi ci leghiamo l uno all altra... All inizio.lui continua a fare il furbacchione ...ma oggi è perso x me...e io.di lui! Suo figlio scopri un mio msg sul suo cellulare... Ci fu un casino a casa sua...poi passò quel periodo di fuoco ma non mi ha mai detto una volta lasciamoci nonostante i casini in casa con sua moglie! Lui dice è sostiene che mai mi.lascerà... Che senza me non può vivere... Che mi ama ecc. Ci vediamo un ora al giorno... Il sabato di più... Oltre a far l amore ci confidiamo tutto e spesso siamo in chat a cercarci tutto il giorno! Abbiamo avuto litigate anche forti ..ma ci siamo sempre ripresi... Il problema è che sto scomoda a fare l amante... Si soffre terribilmente... Ma non ho.altre alternative... Non ne vedo...perché. Lasciare la famiglia a parte le dicerie della gente comprometterebbe la serenità dei nostri figli! Chi ci è Passato? Cosa ha fatto? Sono in crisi ..sto male soprattutto a dire bugie e nonostante mi senta in colpa solo ora mi sento felice...ho trovato un uomo con cui sto veramente bene ma la nostra è una storia impossibile e non viverlo mi sta distruggendo giorno x giorno


Ciao e benvenuta 
Non posso darti consigli perché non ho avuto un'esperienza simile alla tua 
ma vorrei chiederti :
avete mai pensato di lasciare le vostre famiglie e crearne una vostra ?


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte le voci di paese e la paura di passare da rovinafamiglie, che ti lega ancora a tuo marito?


Gli voglio bene... I figli...


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta
> Non posso darti consigli perché non ho avuto un'esperienza simile alla tua
> ma vorrei chiederti :
> avete mai pensato di lasciare le vostre famiglie e crearne una vostra ?


No non lo abbiamo mai detto... Sinceramente abbiamo sempre pensato al bene dei figli. ... Io sarei cmq disposta a tutto


----------



## Tessa (4 Luglio 2016)

Ciao Benvenuta,
la mia piu' cara amica oggi ha una nuova relazione. 
Entrambi con figli hanno lasciato i rispettivi partner nel giro di sei mesi da quando si sono conosciuti. 
Sicuramente non e' stato facile. Sicuramente alla luce di come vedo oggi loro e i bambini non e' stata una scelta cosi' scellerata come avevo ritenuto all'inizio. Sicuramente se ne sono fregati di quello che avrebbe detto la gente.


----------



## Pesca (4 Luglio 2016)

Ciao .
Non posso aiutarti come vorresti , perché non ho quel tipo di esperienza alle spalle (Famiglia, figli e marito ).
Però, anche se abbiamo più o meno la stessa età,  ti parlo dal lato opposto, ovvero quello da figlia!
Io non penso che i mie si siano mai traditi , o forse sì , questo non lo so !
Però ti posso dire che io da figlia avrei preferito  che i miei si fossero lasciati . Per il semplice motivo di cui parlavi tu , l'incomprensione caratteriale.
Ad oggi penso che se si fossero lasciati molto prima,  a quest ora non avrebbero questa infelicità repressa !
A volte si pensa che il bene dei figli sia restare uniti ed avere una famiglia integra , senza pensare che forse i figli soffrono questo lato di infelicità dei genitori.
Perché volere o volare , alla fine il clima freddo si percepisce e si riscuote sui figli. 
Da figlia preferirei che mia madre fosse una persona felice , e serena , trasmettendo questa felicità anche a me , facendomi vivere serenamente.
Piuttosto che vivere in una famiglia dove c'è solo la facciata di famiglia unita .
Magari non oggi , ma un domani ti capiranno e ti ringrazieranno per aver 
Vissuto in un contesto sereno ed aver avuto una madre serena.
E il sereno non comprende per forza una famiglia unita .
Se due persone non vanno d'accordo e tu non sei felice ce poco da fare ! 
A prescindere da questo uomo , con cui hai trovato la felicità , tu prima con tuo marito non eri più felice , e questo è già un passo per capire che forse non siete due persone fatte per stare insieme! Motivo in più per pensare di lasciare tuo marito e ripeto , a prescindere da il nuovo uomo che ti rende felice!


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Gli voglio bene... I figli...


gli voglio bene è troppo generico.   anche al cane si vuole bene.   tu a tuo marito vuoi bene come ad un marito o come ad un fratello o come ad un caro amico?

perchè fa molta differenza.    così fa molta differenza avere chiaro che l'innamoramento non è amore.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2016)

Quando non so cosa fare  (anche di fronte al ballottaggio) immagino che sia il giorno dopo la decisione e capisco cosa mi fa sentire meglio, al netto di tutti i dubbi.

Ti dico questo perché ho la sensazione che tu stia cercando un incoraggiamento per non scegliere.

Del resto pensa a tutte le cose di cui avete urgenza di parlare. Sarebbero ancora argomenti tra voi come coppia ufficiale?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No non lo abbiamo mai detto... Sinceramente abbiamo sempre pensato al bene dei figli. ... Io sarei cmq disposta a tutto


Ciao, scusa il ritardo nella lettura 
si, che tu sia disposta l'ho intuito dal tuo primo post 
Capisco che i figli possano essere un motivo valido per non separarsi, sono scelte che vanno ponderate bene.


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Io non ho avuto altre storie prima.. Non ho mai tradito mio marito... Due anni fa ho conosciuto questo uomo che mi ha fatto sentire una regina con attenzioni continue e complimenti ....sentivo che corteggiava probabilmente in passato anche altre donne in questo modo... Eppure mi sono buttata a capofitto... Mi faceva stare bene! Mi sentivo amata! Gli ho scoperto dopo tre mesi un tradimento virtuale .... E lo perdonato ma la fiducia si è rotta e a volte altre piccole bugie mi facevano tornare paure! Lui sostiene che non gli importa di nessuna... Che mi ama... Che non mi farebbe mai male ma a volte ho la paura che possa scrivere virtualmente con altre donne.... Al suo amore ci credo altrimenti lo avrei lasciato ...da quello episodio è cambiato molto e lui spesso mi mostra il suo telefono ... Oltre questo stiamo vivendo un periodo difficile x sua moglie che lo tiene sotto controllo ....ha sospetti su di noi ... Lui fa tutto ciò che dice sua moglie accontentandola su ogni cosa... E fino a qui ok posso pure capire... Non mi dice di aver problemi ... Lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia... Mi dice di accontentarsi... Che non mi.lascerà mai..che mi ama....ma che dobbiamo viverci x come è quanto possiamo! A fronte di tutto questo non mi spingo nemmeno a chiedere di stare insieme .... Lui x i figli e x un discorso economico non lascia sua moglie ... Perché poi farebbe il suo servo e la tradisce? A differenza mia condividono tutto insieme... Io sto incominciando a stancarmi... Nonostante l amore non riesco a vivere a cuccia.... So che la situazione la conoscevo... Ma trovarci dentro è un altra storia.... Vorrei appunto o stare insieme senza prendere in giro nessuno o lasciarlo...ma qui haime è dura


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2016)

entra nell'ordine di idee che un uomo di oltre 50 anni la moglie non la lascia, a meno che sia lei a buttarlo fuori di casa per averlo sgamato.

sembra quasi di rileggere la storia di [MENTION=6630]Rebecca[/MENTION]


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> entra nell'ordine di idee che un uomo di oltre 50 anni la moglie non la lascia, a meno che sia lei a buttarlo fuori di casa per averlo sgamato.
> 
> sembra quasi di rileggere la storia di [MENTION=6630]Rebecca[/MENTION]


Ha 54 anni anni sposato da 30 ...è una vita! Dice che vivono come fratello e sorella.... Lei ha scoperto un mio msg sul suo telefono... Ha sospetti... Per questo pure l accontenta su tutto .... Per fargli passare i sospetti! Ma io posso vivere una vita così? Se lo lascio non m imbattibile in nessun altra storia....non avrò più altri uomini perché questa storia x me è il importante... Ma lasciarlo è dura...in diverse litigate lo fatto ma poi siamo tornati più uniti di prima.... No lui non credo proprio lasci la famiglia... Soprattutto xche ha interessi con la moglie da spartire oltre i figli che non gli rivolgerebbero più parola...per non parlare del paese...del sud..piccolo... Sarebbe uno scandalo.. Lui è pure ben visto ...fa parte di diverse associazioni anche di chiesa... Figurati! Io certe pazzie sarei disposta a farle ma lui non credo! A maggior ragione che ha una moglie casa chiesa...bruttissima ma cmq la classica donna di casa... Lasciarla x ritrovarsi solo...??? Io ho i miei figli che sono piccoli...ma lui no...l odierebbero! Già x quel messaggio ci fu un inferno... Sta controllato tutto ora da sua moglie ... Spesso mi viene voglia di dire basta....ma sto troppo.male e ci ripenso


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ha 54 anni anni sposato da 30 ...è una vita! Dice che vivono come fratello e sorella.... Lei ha scoperto un mio msg sul suo telefono... Ha sospetti... Per questo pure l accontenta su tutto .... Per fargli passare i sospetti! Ma io posso vivere una vita così? Se lo lascio non m imbattibile in nessun altra storia....non avrò più altri uomini perché questa storia x me è il importante... Ma lasciarlo è dura...in diverse litigate lo fatto ma poi siamo tornati più uniti di prima.... No lui non credo proprio lasci la famiglia... Soprattutto xche ha interessi con la moglie da spartire oltre i figli che non gli rivolgerebbero più parola...per non parlare del paese...del sud..piccolo... Sarebbe uno scandalo.. Lui è pure ben visto ...fa parte di diverse associazioni anche di chiesa... Figurati! Io certe pazzie sarei disposta a farle ma lui non credo! A maggior ragione che ha una moglie casa chiesa...bruttissima ma cmq la classica donna di casa... Lasciarla x ritrovarsi solo...??? Io ho i miei figli che sono piccoli...ma lui no...l odierebbero! Già x quel messaggio ci fu un inferno... Sta controllato tutto ora da sua moglie ... Spesso mi viene voglia di dire basta....ma sto troppo.male e ci ripenso


guarda sulla storia del vivere come fratello e sorella so già che qui ti diranno di tutto, quindi spero che tu non sia permalosa.
cmq al 98% è una cazzata detta per tenerti appesa al filo della speranza.

tu sei palesemente più cotta di una zucchina di st'uomo e va bene.   sì insomma,non va bene ma tant'è.

devi fartela passare, ti passerà ma ci vorrà del tempo.    intanto prova a dirgli "senti quell'uomo, non inventarti favole per portarmi a letto, ci voglio venire a letto con te, quindi dimmi pure le cose come stanno, chè tanto lo so che non lascerai tua moglie per me"

servirà a lui per capire che non ha a che fare con una scema e servirà a te per cominciare a vedere quest'uomo per quello che è.


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda sulla storia del vivere come fratello e sorella so già che qui ti diranno di tutto, quindi spero che tu non sia permalosa.
> cmq al 98% è una cazzata detta per tenerti appesa al filo della speranza.
> 
> tu sei palesemente più cotta di una zucchina di st'uomo e va bene.   sì insomma,non va bene ma tant'è.
> ...


Ciao ....lo credevo anche io che era x sesso all inizio...ma non si sta insieme due anni per sesso...come lo ha trovato prima lo.troverebbe adesso... Abbiamo condiviso momenti anche particolari...ci confidiamo e ci consigliamo...a volte andiamo al mare solo x fare lunghe passeggiate... Ci Scriviamo spesso! Io sono cotta è vero lo ammetto ma lui non è da meno.... Un altro uomo dopo il casino a casa con sua moglie e figli avrebbe interrotto.... Lui ha sempre sostenuto di non volermi lasciare...e che mi ama e sono troppo importante x lui...ma nonostante ciò ha una famiglia... E due figli che ama ..i quali se Avrebbero la conferma di noi chiuderebbero in un secondo i rapporti con lui ...inoltre lui perderebbe anche economicamente parlando.... Forse è vero un uomo dopo i 50/anni difficilmente lascia la famiglia.... E questo da madre posso pure capirlo.... Non sono una rovina famiglie...ma non so nemmeno più io chi sono


----------



## riccardo1973 (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao ....lo credevo anche io che era x sesso all inizio...ma non si sta insieme due anni per sesso...come lo ha trovato prima lo.troverebbe adesso... Abbiamo condiviso momenti anche particolari...ci confidiamo e ci consigliamo...a volte andiamo al mare solo x fare lunghe passeggiate... Ci Scriviamo spesso! Io sono cotta è vero lo ammetto ma lui non è da meno.... Un altro uomo dopo il casino a casa con sua moglie e figli avrebbe interrotto.... Lui ha sempre sostenuto di non volermi lasciare...e che mi ama e sono troppo importante x lui...ma nonostante ciò ha una famiglia... E due figli che ama ..i quali se Avrebbero la conferma di noi chiuderebbero in un secondo i rapporti con lui ...inoltre lui perderebbe anche economicamente parlando.... Forse è vero un uomo dopo i 50/anni difficilmente lascia la famiglia.... E questo da madre posso pure capirlo.... Non sono una rovina famiglie...ma non so nemmeno più io chi sono


ciao benvenuta...io ho due bambine e una compagna. Sono stato dall'altra parte...vedo in quel che leggo che sei molto concentrata sulla tua relazione con lui, la tua realtà parallela, i suoi figli, i suoi interessi economici, la moglie ed il paesino....ma in tutto questo tuo sfogo non leggo di tuo marito e della vostra relazione. Lui ha il diritto di SAPERE e decidere di conseguenza. Credo che sia vigliaccheria e comodità avere l'altra staffa a sorreggerti mentre con l'altro piede sei in un territorio ancora incerto. Una cosa è l'amante con i sui problemi esistenziali, l'altra è giocare con il padre dei tuoi figli che ignaro porta avanti questa pseudo relazione coniugale....buona fortuna


----------



## marietto (4 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda sulla storia del vivere come fratello e sorella so già che qui ti diranno di tutto, quindi spero che tu non sia permalosa.
> cmq al 98% è una cazzata detta per tenerti appesa al filo della speranza.


Quoto Perplesso, e il 98% è piuttosto generoso... 



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao ....lo credevo anche io che era x sesso all inizio...ma non si sta insieme due anni per sesso...come lo ha trovato prima lo.troverebbe adesso...


Tesoro... Hai vent'anni di meno di lui, ma secondo te quante ne trova così giovani e disposte a bersi qualsiasi cagata, essù...

Cioè sua moglie è sospettosa, ma lui ha una storia di sesso con te e qualche giro virtuale, ma lei non lo sgama? O è suonata, o non gliene frega niente, o non è vero che lo tiene sotto controllo, ti pare?

Immagino che dei litigi in casa e dei sospetti della moglie te ne abbia parlato lui...


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quoto Perplesso, e il 98% è piuttosto generoso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi ha fatto leggere i suoi.messaggi al telefono... Da quando scoprirono il mio.msg lo controllano figli compresi quando sono qui....un giorno a una festa patronale mi guardavano in ogni.movimento....


----------



## Ecate (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto leggere i suoi.messaggi al telefono... Da quando scoprirono il mio.msg lo controllano figli compresi quando sono qui....un giorno a una festa patronale mi guardavano in ogni.movimento....


Come fa a piacerti nonostante ciò ?


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao benvenuta...io ho due bambine e una compagna. Sono stato dall'altra parte...vedo in quel che leggo che sei molto concentrata sulla tua relazione con lui, la tua realtà parallela, i suoi figli, i suoi interessi economici, la moglie ed il paesino....ma in tutto questo tuo sfogo non leggo di tuo marito e della vostra relazione. Lui ha il diritto di SAPERE e decidere di conseguenza. Credo che sia vigliaccheria e comodità avere l'altra staffa a sorreggerti mentre con l'altro piede sei in un territorio ancora incerto. Una cosa è l'amante con i sui problemi esistenziali, l'altra è giocare con il padre dei tuoi figli che ignaro porta avanti questa pseudo relazione coniugale....buona fortuna


Hai ragione... Infatti è un peso non da poco...ma mio.marito non c'è quasi mai con me...e se ce passa il suo tempo al telefono... Altrimenti perché io sarei arrivata a questo punto? È un uomo bravo...per carità... Non litighiamo davanti ai figli...quando siamo insieme ci comportiamo normalmente.... Ma c'è un abisso di carattere e di interessi tra me e lui....lui chatta spesso ...non so se mi tradisce ma ciò che è preoccupante è che non sono nemmeno andata mai ad indagare


----------



## marietto (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto leggere i suoi.messaggi al telefono... Da quando scoprirono il mio.msg lo controllano figli compresi quando sono qui....un giorno a una festa patronale mi guardavano in ogni.movimento....


Allora sarete Diabolik ed Eva Kant...

Tuo marito invece dorme il sonno del giusto?


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Come fa a piacerti nonostante ciò ?


I.messaggi della moglie parlo....sospettosa di noi


----------



## Ecate (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... Infatti è un peso non da poco...ma mio.marito non c'è quasi mai con me...e se ce passa il suo tempo al telefono... Altrimenti perché io sarei arrivata a questo punto? È un uomo bravo...per carità... Non litighiamo davanti ai figli...quando siamo insieme ci comportiamo normalmente.... Ma c'è un abisso di carattere e di interessi tra me e lui....lui chatta spesso ...non so se mi tradisce ma ciò che è preoccupante è che non sono nemmeno andata mai ad indagare


Preoccupa che non te ne freghi della situazione, non che non hai spiato.


----------



## Ecate (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> I.messaggi della moglie parlo....sospettosa di noi


Ribadisco con rinnovata convinzione
Come può piacerti?


----------



## marietto (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> I.messaggi della moglie parlo....sospettosa di noi


Ma che bisogno ha sua moglie di comunicargli i suoi sospetti via sms anzichè di persona?

Se sono fratello e sorella vuol dire che non fanno sesso, non che non si parlano...

La vita è tua e tu fai quello che credi, ma io temo che il rischio che corri sia quello di farti molto male... Hai a che fare, a mio parere, con una vecchia volpe, che ha già orchestrato tutto in modo che quando e se dovesse saltare fuori tutto, tu sarai quella cattiva che ha sedotto l'uomo sul viale del tramonto...
Questa è la mia opinione, poi se ti potrà essere utile o meno è una decisione tua...


----------



## Martoriato (4 Luglio 2016)

Due anni cosi e' solo un gioco torbido e perverso che piace ad entrambi e il giorno che dovesse scoppiare la bolla sara' come il giocattolo del bambino che si e' rotto,non fara' piu' ridere. Oltretutto mi pare di aver letto che lui mentre stava con te ha pure avuto una storia con un altra,perdonami ma a me sembra il classico falco ultra cinquantenne che ha tempo e risorse per tenere in ballo quante storie vuole solo per sparare gli ultimi colpi. Comunque sia resistere due anni e' da masochisti,io ho resistito due mesi poi ho fatto saltare fuori tutto senno' uscivo pazzo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto altre storie prima.. Non ho mai tradito mio marito... Due anni fa ho conosciuto *questo uomo che mi ha fatto sentire una regina con attenzioni continue e complimenti* ....sentivo che corteggiava probabilmente in passato anche altre donne in questo modo... Eppure mi sono buttata a capofitto... *Mi faceva stare bene! Mi sentivo amata! *Gli ho scoperto dopo tre mesi un tradimento virtuale .... E lo perdonato ma la fiducia si è rotta e a volte altre piccole bugie mi facevano tornare paure! Lui sostiene che non gli importa di nessuna... Che mi ama... Che non mi farebbe mai male ma a volte ho la paura che possa scrivere virtualmente con altre donne.... Al suo amore ci credo altrimenti lo avrei lasciato ...da quello episodio è cambiato molto e lui spesso mi mostra il suo telefono ... Oltre questo stiamo vivendo un periodo difficile x sua moglie che lo tiene sotto controllo ....ha sospetti su di noi ... Lui fa tutto ciò che dice sua moglie accontentandola su ogni cosa... E fino a qui ok posso pure capire... Non mi dice di aver problemi ... Lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia... Mi dice di accontentarsi... Che non mi.lascerà mai..che mi ama....ma che dobbiamo viverci x come è quanto possiamo! A fronte di tutto questo non mi spingo nemmeno a chiedere di stare insieme .... Lui x i figli e x un discorso economico non lascia sua moglie ... Perché poi farebbe il suo servo e la tradisce? A differenza mia condividono tutto insieme... Io sto incominciando a stancarmi... Nonostante l amore non riesco a vivere a cuccia.... So che la situazione la conoscevo... Ma trovarci dentro è un altra storia.... Vorrei appunto o stare insieme senza prendere in giro nessuno o lasciarlo...ma qui haime è dura


benvenuta.
finché avrai queste necessità non sarà mai una storia equilibrata, né giusta per te.
ma non basta un giorno a rendersi conto di questo.


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma che bisogno ha sua moglie di comunicargli i suoi sospetti via sms anzichè di persona?
> 
> Se sono fratello e sorella vuol dire che non fanno sesso, non che non si parlano...
> 
> ...


Infatti hanno litigato spesso x questo... La moglie gli chiedeva dove si trovava.. Il figlio gli scriveva di finire questa storia... Intendo questo tipo di sms


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma che bisogno ha sua moglie di comunicargli i suoi sospetti via sms anzichè di persona?
> 
> Se sono fratello e sorella vuol dire che non fanno sesso, non che non si parlano...
> 
> ...


Grazie della tua opinione... A me interessano tutte le opinioni!!!! Perché sono qui anche x questo! Non ne ho mai parlato prima ma sto rischiando di scoppiare!!!! Che lui mi fa passare x la cattiva no non credo... Conoscendolo vecchia volpe ci può stare...xche il don Giovanni lo ha fatto in passato... Ma è un uomo buono...non mi metterebbe in mezzo


----------



## marietto (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Grazie della tua opinione... A me interessano tutte le opinioni!!!! Perché sono qui anche x questo! Non ne ho mai parlato prima ma sto rischiando di scoppiare!!!! Che lui mi fa passare x la cattiva no non credo... Conoscendolo vecchia volpe ci può stare...xche il don Giovanni lo ha fatto in passato... Ma è un uomo buono...non mi metterebbe in mezzo


Sei molto giovane, Stellina, sei da invidiare per tante cose ma temo che questa non sia tra quelle...


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Due anni cosi e' solo un gioco torbido e perverso che piace ad entrambi e il giorno che dovesse scoppiare la bolla sara' come il giocattolo del bambino che si e' rotto,non fara' piu' ridere. Oltretutto mi pare di aver letto che lui mentre stava con te ha pure avuto una storia con un altra,perdonami ma a me sembra il classico falco ultra cinquantenne che ha tempo e risorse per tenere in ballo quante storie vuole solo per sparare gli ultimi colpi. Comunque sia resistere due anni e' da masochisti,io ho resistito due mesi poi ho fatto saltare fuori tutto senno' uscivo pazzo....


Ho scoperto una chat con un altra donna dopo tre mesi...la quale mi sono fatta amica e mi ha raccontato tutto!!!!!! Non si sono mai visti fisicamente ma l approccio sessuale c era solo virtualmente.... È stato un fulmine a ciel sereno!!!! Ma lui tra pentimento anche se non lo ha mai ammesso e pianti diritti e svuse esorbitanti ...e promesse infinite ...poi lo.perdonato...è cambiato ...almeno spero


----------



## Martoriato (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una chat con un altra donna dopo tre mesi...la quale mi sono fatta amica e mi ha raccontato tutto!!!!!! Non si sono mai visti fisicamente ma l approccio sessuale c era solo virtualmente.... È stato un fulmine a ciel sereno!!!! Ma lui tra pentimento anche se non lo ha mai ammesso e pianti diritti e svuse esorbitanti ...e promesse infinite ...poi lo.perdonato...è cambiato ...almeno spero


Si,anche io ho pianto a dirotto davanti a mia moglie chiedendo scusa e perdono e che con l'altra era tutto finito,vuoi che ti dica come e' andata a finire ? Oh...poi siam tutti diversi eh..


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si,anche io ho pianto a dirotto davanti a mia moglie chiedendo scusa e perdono e che con l'altra era tutto finito,vuoi che ti dica come e' andata a finire ? Oh...poi siam tutti diversi eh..


Come finita? Cmq x la cronaca con quella non ha più scritto.. Me la sono fatta così amica che mi ha raccontato tutto..ignara che stavamo insieme naturalmente... Si scrivevano da prima che conoscesse me! Con questa sono certa è lo.dico xche ho i fatti e le prove non ha più scritto.... Ma ho paura che gli piaccia conquistare virtualmente.... Ho paura che possa scrivere a un altra in futuro.... Certi uomini non cambiano... Ma se c'è un cosa che ho visto in due anni è un cambiamento radicale...e spesso anche una gelosia morbosa nei miei confronti


----------



## Martoriato (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come finita? Cmq x la cronaca con quella non ha più scritto.. Me la sono fatta così amica che mi ha raccontato tutto..ignara che stavamo insieme naturalmente... Si scrivevano da prima che conoscesse me! Con questa sono certa è lo.dico xche ho i fatti e le prove non ha più scritto.... Ma ho paura che gli piaccia conquistare virtualmente.... Ho paura che possa scrivere a un altra in futuro.... Certi uomini non cambiano... Ma se c'è un cosa che ho visto in due anni è un cambiamento radicale...e spesso anche una gelosia morbosa nei miei confronti


Mamma mia,mi sembra di sentire le storie di una 20enne. E si che 34 anni non sono pochi,per caso tuo marito e' stato il tuo primo uomo ? 
Per la cronaca la mia storia e' finita che io ho mollato la moglie e la mia amante ha mollato il marito e adesso abbiamo un bimbo assieme:inlove:. Ovvio che non avendo figli da nessuna delle due parti e' stato tutto piu' o meno facile..


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui dice è sostiene che mai mi.lascerà... Che  senza me non può vivere... Che mi ama ecc. Ci vediamo un ora al  giorno... Il sabato di più... Oltre a far l amore ci confidiamo tutto e  spesso siamo in chat a cercarci tutto il giorno!


Il classico che ti sta attaccato tutto il giorno, a te come ad altre probabilmente.



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Gli ho scoperto dopo tre mesi un tradimento  virtuale .... E lo perdonato ma la fiducia si è rotta e a volte altre  piccole bugie mi facevano tornare paure! Lui sostiene che non gli  importa di nessuna... Che mi ama... Che non mi farebbe mai male ma a  volte ho la paura che possa scrivere virtualmente con altre donne.... Al  suo amore ci credo altrimenti lo avrei lasciato ...da quello episodio è  cambiato molto e lui spesso mi mostra il suo telefono ...


Eh appunto manco tre mesi e già chattava con un'altra...hai paura che  possa scriversi con un'altra? Cara mia...hai idea di quanto siano  stronzi certi uomini? Ti ci fanno credere e come fanno con te fanno con  altre mille, probabilmente in contemporanea...ma tu sei quella più  importante eh! Non ti farebbe mai male! Eh certo, altrimenti gli rompi i  coglioni. Che ti mostri il telefono poco importa, le chat di wa si  cancellano. Se vedessi nelle mail del pc probabilmente sbiancheresti.



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ha 54 anni anni sposato da 30 ...è una vita! Dice che vivono come fratello e sorella....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una chat con un altra donna dopo  tre mesi...la quale mi sono fatta amica e mi ha raccontato tutto!!!!!!  Non si sono mai visti fisicamente ma l approccio sessuale c era solo  virtualmente.... È stato un fulmine a ciel sereno!!!! Ma lui tra  pentimento anche se non lo ha mai ammesso e pianti diritti e svuse  esorbitanti ...e promesse infinite ...poi lo.perdonato...è cambiato  ...almeno spero


Tu credi veramente sia cambiato? Ma come minimo è un morto di figa senza  precedenti! Si tiene la moglie a casa e si fa i fattacci suoi in giro  pigliando tutte indistintamente per il culo. 
Approccio sessuale virtuale...cos'è, gli mandava le foto del cazzo e lei  un paio di tette? C'era intesa? Si scambiavano fantasie porno? E come  fa a pentirsi uno che non ammette? Se non ammette di che si pente? 
Credi sia cambiato? Sogna ragazza...sogna!!
Questo domani inizia a scrivere a un'altra, l'unica soluzione è che te  le fai amiche tutte...poi magari trovi quella che se ne sbatte della tua  amicizia e te la fanno sotto al naso.

Ps: ah ops...ma tu hai un marito!!! Quindi di che stiamo parlando? Tutte ste paranoie per cosa?


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il classico che ti sta attaccato tutto il giorno, a te come ad altre probabilmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente quando ho scritto di questa chat virtuale con questa donna tutti penserebbero che sia uno stronzo pazzesco.... Lo.pensato pure io...volevo mandarlo a fanculo in direttissima....ma mi ha convinto ...mi ha fatto milioni di promesse ...non lo so se sono un illusa credetemi.... A volte penso proprio che avrei dovuto.mollarlo ma spesso mi rendo conto che a oggi non lo farebbe più...perché lo.dico? Perché dopo due anni una relazione non è come i tre mesi...siamo cambiati..migliorati e soprattutto ci siamo legati


----------



## disincantata (4 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda sulla storia del vivere come fratello e sorella so già che qui ti diranno di tutto, quindi spero che tu non sia permalosa.
> cmq al 98% è una cazzata detta per tenerti appesa al filo della speranza.
> 
> tu sei palesemente più cotta di una zucchina di st'uomo e va bene.   sì insomma,non va bene ma tant'è.
> ...



Serve a poco.  Tutte  convinte e sicure di essere meglio della moglie ahahahah bruttissima ha scritto, mi ricorda la piccolina ahahahah
Che era sicura  di  andare a vivere con mio marito, e parlava   della 'mia' camera, sicurissima fossimo fratello e sorella!

Lui che fa pure il geloso, ridicolo!  Non si sogna proprio di lasciare moglie e famiglia.  GIA' avvisata.  Per prendersi figli piccoli non suoi?
Ma quando mai!


Poi basterebbe fare 2 conti,  tra qualche anno lui ne avra' 60....o viagra o  amore una volta ogni 3 giorni, da dividere  in 2 o di piu'  con uno  cosi. 

Quante ne abbiamo gia' lette di queste storie????

Una dovrebbe imparare a fare l'amante.  Basterebbe ignorare al 100%  la famiglia  di lui e farsi bastare l'ora d'aria, che in piu' dice essere quotidiana,  mica poco per 2 sposati.

Poi scrive di non essere una rovina famiglie ma vorrebbe lui lasciasse  la moglie mah


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sicuramente quando ho scritto di questa chat virtuale con questa donna tutti penserebbero che sia uno stronzo pazzesco.... Lo.pensato pure io...volevo mandarlo a fanculo in direttissima....ma mi ha convinto ...mi ha fatto milioni di promesse ...non lo so se sono un illusa credetemi.... A volte penso proprio che avrei dovuto.mollarlo ma spesso mi rendo conto che a oggi non lo farebbe più...perché lo.dico? Perché dopo due anni una relazione non è come i tre mesi...siamo cambiati..migliorati e soprattutto ci siamo legati


Sì, mi spiace. Sei una povera illusa. Un mese, due anni, dieci...se uno è stronzo resta stronzo, fidati.


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Serve a poco.  Tutte  convinte e sicure di essere meglio della moglie ahahahah bruttissima ha scritto, mi ricorda la piccolina ahahahah
> Che era sicura  di  andare a vivere con mio marito, e parlava   della 'mia' camera, sicurissima fossimo fratello e sorella!
> 
> Lui che fa pure il geloso, ridicolo!  Non si sogna proprio di lasciare moglie e famiglia.  GIA' avvisata.  Per prendersi figli piccoli non suoi?
> ...


Il tuo resoconto di donna ferita ci sta.... Sai a volte penso che un rapporto non andrebbe in crisi se ci fosse più dialogo più sesso e più voglia di entusiasmo.... Solitamente non dico mai che una donna è brutta...ma questa lo è d avvero e parlo fisicamente... Probabilmente l attrazione in un uomo cala anche x quello... Xche molte donne sposate si lasciano andare.... Poi che.lasci la famiglia lo detto dall inizio che ci credo poco anche xche non glielo mai chiesto! Ne mai glielo chiederò.... Se siamo arrivati a viverci in questo modo e a stare così bene è perché ci manca qualcosa che insieme abbiamo ritrovato compreso.il dialogo e lo stesso modo di pensare... Ma se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo già insieme... X loro non abbiamo saltato oltre il.limite...


----------



## disincantata (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Il tuo resoconto di donna ferita ci sta.... Sai a volte penso che un rapporto non andrebbe in crisi se ci fosse più dialogo più sesso e più voglia di entusiasmo.... Solitamente non dico mai che una donna è brutta...ma questa lo è d avvero e parlo fisicamente... Probabilmente l attrazione in un uomo cala anche x quello... Xche molte donne sposate si lasciano andare.... Poi che.lasci la famiglia lo detto dall inizio che ci credo poco anche xche non glielo mai chiesto! Ne mai glielo chiederò.... Se siamo arrivati a viverci in questo modo e a stare così bene è perché ci manca qualcosa che insieme abbiamo ritrovato compreso.il dialogo e lo stesso modo di pensare... Ma se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo già insieme... X loro non abbiamo saltato oltre il.limite...


E' QUI  che sbagli,  io e mio marito non siamo mai stati in crisi, pero' se un 54 enne,  aveva proprio quell'eta', ne trova una di 24 che si innamora di lui e non molla l'osso, e' difficile resistere, soprattutto se la moglie e' lontana 800 km e lui tranquillo, dai oggi dai domani, si vedevano per lavoro in piena notte, e' successo.  Poi lei ha cominciato a ricattarlo, o stai con me o Tel a tua moglie, e  così ha tenuto il piede in 2 scarpe e stress continuo.  Quando lei mi ha telefonato l'ha lascita in 2 minuti, senza piu' una sola telefonata.

Tranquilla che anche se siamo mogli e madri, sappiamo consolarci e bene.



Pero' davvero, impara a fare l'amante e goditi le ore e le passeggiate in riva al  mare.


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mamma mia,mi sembra di sentire le storie di una 20enne. E si che 34 anni non sono pochi,per caso tuo marito e' stato il tuo primo uomo ?
> Per la cronaca la mia storia e' finita che io ho mollato la moglie e la mia amante ha mollato il marito e adesso abbiamo un bimbo assieme:inlove:. Ovvio che non avendo figli da nessuna delle due parti e' stato tutto piu' o meno facile..


Si.il.mio primo uomo anche a letto... Quindi il mio amante è il secondo! Vedi se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo insieme ....


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2016)

Ciao stellina, benvenuta 

al netto di tutto quello che stai raccontando...fondi le tue sicurezze su di lui. Sul fatto che è cambiato, che con te..., che adesso no anche se prima sì.

E potrebbe essere esattamente come dici e senti, come no. 

La questione dal mio punto di vista è un'altra. 

Continui a parlare di lui, ti "fondi" su di lui. 

E tu?

Voglio dire, hai 34 anni. Un marito e dei figli. 

Cosa conti di fare conte e con loro, al netto di lui?


----------



## Stellina81 (4 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Allora sarete Diabolik ed Eva Kant...
> 
> Tuo marito invece dorme il sonno del giusto?


Non so più nemmeno io che sono.... Ci sono giorni in cui.dico ma chi me la fa fare...soprattutto quando mi dice..esco con mia moglie.. Ho fatto questo con mia moglie... Quando mi.parla di lei incurante della mia gelosia... Questa donna era una sorella ora è diventata una moglie gelosa.... Che lo controlla....


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si.il.mio primo uomo anche a letto... Quindi il mio amante è il secondo! Vedi se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo insieme ....


non contarci troppo.



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non so più nemmeno io che sono.... Ci sono giorni in cui.dico ma chi me la fa fare...soprattutto quando mi dice..esco con mia moglie.. Ho fatto questo con mia moglie... Quando mi.parla di lei incurante della mia gelosia... Questa donna era una sorella ora è diventata una moglie gelosa.... Che lo controlla....


e ovviamente tutto questo non ti fa nascere delle domande


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non so più nemmeno io che sono.... Ci sono giorni in cui.dico ma chi me la fa fare...soprattutto quando mi dice..esco con mia moglie.. Ho fatto questo con mia moglie... Quando mi.parla di lei incurante della mia gelosia... Questa donna era una sorella ora è diventata una moglie gelosa.... Che lo controlla....


È per questo che ti ho chiesto se avevate affrontato la possibilità di separarvi dai rispettivi coniugi, perché dal tuo primo post ho intuito che sei molto presa e che hai aspettative in questa relazione, solo che le aspettative devono essere reciproche in questi casi e se con lui non chiarisci questa situazione rischi di sentirti sempre più in difficoltà  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ti ha fatto una domanda cruciale:  al netto di lui, cosa vorresti per te? Ti sei posta al centro della tua vita invece di appoggiarti solo alle scelte di lui ?


----------



## marietto (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ma se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo già insieme... X loro non abbiamo saltato oltre il.limite...


Ma non credo proprio sia vero, dai... I suoi sono cresciuti se ti amasse così profondamente starebbe già con te. Forse non lo avete saltato per i tuoi, non credo proprio che uno di 54 anni abbia voglia di addossarsi due figli piccoli... 



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Vedi se non ci fossero stati i figli saremmo insieme ....


Secondo me ti stai facendo un sacco di illusioni. Il risveglio potrebbe esser molto brusco



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ci sono giorni in cui.dico ma chi me la fa fare...soprattutto quando mi dice..esco con mia moglie.. Ho fatto questo con mia moglie... Quando mi.parla di lei incurante della mia gelosia... Questa donna era una sorella ora è diventata una moglie gelosa.... Che lo controlla....


1. E qualche domandina dovresti fartela
2. Ma sorella quando mai, su, basta con gli unicorni e gli elfi...
3. Ah, pensa te che stronza questa moglie che si permette di controllarlo...


----------



## Ecate (4 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una chat con un altra donna dopo tre mesi...la quale mi sono fatta amica e mi ha raccontato tutto!!!!!! Non si sono mai visti fisicamente ma l approccio sessuale c era solo virtualmente.... È stato un fulmine a ciel sereno!!!! Ma lui tra pentimento anche se non lo ha mai ammesso e pianti diritti e svuse esorbitanti ...e promesse infinite ...poi lo.perdonato...è cambiato ...almeno spero


Se tanto mi da tanto, immagina con la moglie...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2016)

*Stellina*

Hai scelto il nick giusto, povera stella.
Hai mai sentito parlare del tradimento come evasione?
Ecco tu stai evadendo dalla tua vita. Quando riprenderai contatto con la realtà ti accorgerai di avere perso anni dei tuoi figli per un fesso. Non dico che sei una cattiva madre, capiscimi, ma che sei concentrata su questa storia e non sulla tua vita vera. 
Difficilmente dico che uno è un fesso superficiale, ma questo si diverte più a sentire di avere il potere su di te a vedere come credi alle sue balle che a scopare.
Certo che non è solo sesso, ma mi pare che tu voglia trovare in lui qualcosa che non c'è in te. Tu hai trovato un modo per sentirti corteggiata (confondendo questo con amore) per non affrontare il rapporto con tuo marito. Ti preoccupi del rapporto che ha il tuo amante con la moglie e intanto ignori quello che hai tu in casa tua.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2016)

Ciao 

Stellina, tu a questo uomo gli dai una seconda giovinezza. Quella passione fresca ma impossibile con sogni da volare assieme. Lo stai nutrendo. Lo fai sentire giovane e desiderabile. Ancora, nel pieno delle sue capacità di sedurre giovani donzelle e di rubare i cuori. Quando una storia la si vive di nascosto, tutto si amplifica. Le dinamiche ci travolgono. Ma lui i conti se li è già fatti. Sa che non lascerà mai la famiglia per vari motivi, che siano economici o di immagine. Comunque sia, lui la sua strada la ha già asfaltata. Sa dove è casa sua. Sa cosa vuole. Affinché ci stai, ne farai parte. 

Prova a svegliarti e tirarti fuori da questa bolla che avete costruito e che ti sta bendando gli occhi. Guarda te stessa e quello che hai. Tu hai un marito e due figli. Siete giovani, perciò ancora all'inizio di un cammino che a quanto pare non sta funzionando. Ma con questo uomo, ci hai fatto due figli. Ciò significa, che ancora poco tempo fa ci credevi in lui e in voi a tal punto, di coronare il vostro amore con dei figli. Cosa è stato che vi ha allontanato? Scuota te e scuota tuo marito, per capire cosa vi sta accadendo. Per capire cosa manca. Per capire in che direzione andare. Basta sognare. La realtà è un'altra. E con quella ti tocca fare i conti, prima o poi. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (5 Luglio 2016)

*se*

Benvenuta Stellina,
Posso immaginare molto bene il tuo entusiasmo per quest uomo che ti fa sentire rinata, speciale, amata, desiderata, desiderabile, bella,...
Ora però estraneati da te stessa e guardati senza le lenti rosa.
Hai 34 anni , e figli, e marito da cui ti stai allontanando e un "amore" da harmony con un veliardo(si fa per dire ) che sta godendosi la tua giovinezza e la tua ingenuità, a spese tue, non penso che non provi nulla ma sei una bellissima evasione, fresca, di un'ora alla settimana. Lui non lascerà mai la moglie per te e dopotutto che futuro avreste? hai provota ad immaginarti con uno così? La sua inaffidabilità, la differenza di età e la precarietà economica non ti spaventano?meriti questo per te?
Ricomincia da te stessa, riscopriti forte senza stampelle e investi questo amore su te. Lavori? Come è cambiata la tua vita prima e dopo il matrimonio? 
Vorrei solo pffrirti spunti di riflessione "da fuori"...:up:


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Benvenuta Stellina,
> Posso immaginare molto bene il tuo entusiasmo per quest uomo che ti fa sentire rinata, speciale, amata, desiderata, desiderabile, bella,...
> Ora però estraneati da te stessa e guardati senza le lenti rosa.
> Hai 34 anni , e figli, e marito da cui ti stai allontanando e un "amore" da harmony con un veliardo(si fa per dire ) che sta godendosi la tua giovinezza e la tua ingenuità, a spese tue, non penso che non provi nulla ma sei una bellissima evasione, fresca, di un'ora alla settimana. Lui non lascerà mai la moglie per te e dopotutto che futuro avreste? hai provota ad immaginarti con uno così? La sua inaffidabilità, la differenza di età e la precarietà economica non ti spaventano?meriti questo per te?
> ...


Volevo rispondere a te e sienne .... Parto.con il dire che con mio.marito ho cercato in 13 anni di matrimonio di trovare sempre svolte...lui è stato sempre un tipo chiuso e nel suo.mondo e questo finona un certo punto lo.superato.... Poi dopo la morte di mio padre mi sono ritrovata sola con una bambina piccola...lui assente... Anche in aiuti più banali non parlo solo di starmi vicino! Ho conosciuto quest uomo il.quale mi ha dato attenzioni e un amore speciale! Dopo la scoperta di quella donna credevo fosse finita ma gli ho dato una seconda possibilità! Probabilmente lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia... Manon lascerà mai nemmeno me.... Anzi sono stata io sempre a provarci.... A volte a mandarlo a quel paese...a stufarmi...lui la prima cosa che fa quando si sveglia è scrivermi...poi al lavoro altri msg...poi escw dal lavoro e non c'è giorno che non ci vediamo se pur x un ora...lui dice che deve vedermi altrimenti sta male.... E non facciamo l amore..molte volte chiacchieriamo....ho provato si a immaginarmi con lui... Insieme stiamo benissimo ...meravigliosamente... Ma ci sono i bambini e ne risentirebbe la coppia....per di più un uomo a quell età. Non lascia la moglie con cui è stato 30/anni ... Le sue abitudini... I figli poi lo.odierebbero! Per tutto questo non abbiamo mai pensato a lasciare le rispettive famiglie.... Non sono un ingenua ragazze.... Un uomo così mi ha regalato tanto e vi dirò.. Non c'è l.avrei fatta senza di lui! Non solo x la sua maturità ma mi ha dato tanto tanto amore... Credetemi! Un appoggio... Un sostegno... Amore...mi ha dato veramente tanto ....io non chiederò mai a lui di lasciare la sua famiglia! Ne io.lascio la mai...probabilmente il destino vuole così... Ci sono troppi ostacoli... Ma l amore che proviamo l uno x l altro è autentico... Vero... E se finirà un giorno cmq questo uomo mi ha dato tanto....


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao stellina, benvenuta
> 
> al netto di tutto quello che stai raccontando...fondi le tue sicurezze su di lui. Sul fatto che è cambiato, che con te..., che adesso no anche se prima sì.
> 
> ...


Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da lui... Ma ciò vorrebbe dire ritornare a essere sola! Lui x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse lui vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per lui sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare dice siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... Lui nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva mi ha frenato..con la sua maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


----------



## Tessa (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da lui... Ma ciò vorrebbe dire ritornare a essere sola! Lui x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse lui vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per lui sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare dice siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... Lui nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva mi ha frenato..con la sua maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


Allora Stellina. 
Io non ho pratica di amantato ma conosco delle esimie maestre. 
Le regole sono queste:
-il rapporto ufficiale non si mette in discussione
-l'amante e' un evasione passeggera che deve fare stare solo bene
E sono regole che il tuo amante ha ben chiare. 
Se non c'e' corrispondenza d'intenti le cose non funzionano. Non so quanto ne valga la pena di star male oltre che per un martimonio in crisi pure per un amante che non ti rispetta. 

In alternativa succede anche di mollare tutto per stare insieme. 
E' evidente pero' che a lui non passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello.


----------



## Ross (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da lui... Ma ciò vorrebbe dire *ritornare a essere sola*! Lui x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse lui vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per lui sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare dice siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... Lui nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva mi ha frenato..con la sua maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


Ma porca miseria...ti farebbe molto bene stare da sola, almeno ti renderesti conto di che razza di casino stai vivendo. Vedo tanti di quei puntini in quel che scrivi, che ti immagino intenta a magiarti le unghie pure mentre dormi: credo tu sia in una specie di frullatore e non ci stai capendo una mazza.
Impressione mia, magari sbaglio.


Si dice che l'uomo intorno ai 50 si rincoglionisce e muore all'improvviso per la figa: giustifichiamo allora questo piacione che ti sei rimediata. Cerca te e becca pure altre perchè si è appena ricordato che la vita è una sola e non si può trascorrere la propria esistenza andando a letto con la sorella.

Ma tu, cara 34anniportatibene, perchè ti sei andata a ficcare in un ginepraio siciliano del genere?


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da lui... *Ma ciò vorrebbe dire ritornare a essere sola!* Lui x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse lui vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per lui sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare dice siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... Lui nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva mi ha frenato..con la sua maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


Ciao Stellina.
Credo che la vera cifra della tua situazione sia questa affermazione evidenziata in neretto.
Per dirla tutta e con sincerità, da quello che scrivi, il tuo amante maturo non credo lascerà mai la moglie e ti dovresti chiedere se quelle picccole, insignificanti impressioni che hai che lui cerchi anche altre non siano la vera chiave di interpretazione della vostra situazione: tu la bella e giovane amante dell' uomo navigato e marpione, caduta tra le sue braccia per disperazione e solitudine.
Devi sempre tenere presente che lui mente alla moglie in modo sistematico e che al di là delle tua impressioni, dettate dal tuo voler vedere le cose in un certo modo potrebbe farlo anche con te. Attenta a definire l'amore degli altri si rischiano scottature devastanti.

In tutto questo manchi davvero Tu, come dice Ipazia, se sei qui significa che i tuoi bisogni sono elusi e rischi di rimanere incastrata in una situazione che non puo protrarsi all' infinito senza gravi conseguenze. Pensaci.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da lui... Ma ciò vorrebbe dire ritornare a essere sola! Lui x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse lui vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per lui sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare dice siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... Lui nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva mi ha frenato..con la sua maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


allora prova ad astrarti.   immagina di essere una che passa per caso di qui e legge questa storia.

tu cosa diresti ad una donna sposata di 34 anni con 2 figli?     e poi scusami:  hai detto di stare in un piccolo centro, dove per definizione la gente mormora e tutti si conoscono o quasi.

tu ti vedi ogni giorno con un uomo che non è tuo marito e nessuno in tutto sto tempo non vi visti almeno camminare assieme?    sei consapevole che, per mero calcolo probabilistico, prima o poi vi vedranno assieme se non tuo marito, almeno un tuo conoscente?

Non credi che intanto che ti vivi questo bel sogno (e io ti credo quando dici che quest'uomo ti ha fatto del bene), dovresti quantomeno cominciare a parlare a tuo marito dello stato del vostro matrimonio?


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina.
> Credo che la vera cifra della tua situazione sia questa affermazione evidenziata in neretto.
> Per dirla tutta e con sincerità, da quello che scrivi, il tuo amante maturo non credo lascerà mai la moglie e ti dovresti chiedere se quelle picccole, insignificanti impressioni che hai che lui cerchi anche altre non siano la vera chiave di interpretazione della vostra situazione: tu la bella e giovane amante dell' uomo navigato e marpione, caduta tra le sue braccia per disperazione e solitudine.
> *Devi sempre tenere presente che lui mente alla moglie in modo sistematico e che al di là delle tua impressioni, dettate dal tuo voler vedere le cose in un certo modo potrebbe farlo anche con te. Attenta a definire l'amore degli altri si rischiano scottature devastanti.*
> ...


quoto. :up:

ciao stellina, benvenuta. 

nel caso in cui quest'uomo lasciasse la moglie (non credo comunque) partendo dal neretto di [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] e basandoti su ciò che già sai per certo - ovvero che il tuo amante abborda altre donne in chat - come puoi pensare che con te sarebbe diverso?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina.
> Credo che la vera cifra della tua situazione sia questa affermazione evidemnziata in neretto.
> Per dirla tutta e con sincerità, da quello che scrivi, il tuo amante maturo non credo lascerà mai la moglie e ti dovresti chiedere se quelle picccole, insignificanti impressioni che hai che lui cerchi anche altre non siano la vera chiave di interpretazione della vostra situazione: tu la bella e giovane amante dell' uomo navigato e marpione, caduta tra le sue braccia per disperazione e solitudine.
> Devi sempre tenere presente che lui mente alla moglie in modo sistematico e che al di là delle tua impressioni, dettate dal tuo voler vedere le cose in un certo modo potrebbe farlo anche con te. Attenta a definire l'amore degli altri si rischiano scottature devastanti.
> ...


Rispongo a te Ross e tessa....che non ci sto capendo una mazza è evidente!!!! Pensa che non ho mai prima ceduto a nessuno anche uomini bellibe palestri per principio o.per valori miei che vengono prima di tutto! Mi ci sono ritrovata e ho ceduto.. Infondo siamo essere umani! Più volte ho fatto ragionamenti come il vostro che una situazione del genere non può portarsi a lungo ma siamo andati avanti due anni! Che abbia altre lo escludo.. Da quella vicenda le cose sono cambiate! È così preso che appena ha del tempo lo dedica a me ...inoltre abitiamo a uno sputo da casa...quindi quando ci lasciamo indebitamente vedo che rientra.. Non avrebbe tempo e modo di pensare ad altre! Quello è stato un episodio che si è fermato li lo vorrei sottolineare! Non sarei così stupida a stare con un uomo che fa lo stronzo con altre donne! Io ho provato anche a lasciarlo x il bene dei miei figli..miei non suoi voglio evidenziare! Perché o MieI sono piccoli..hanno bisogno di basi solide! Ma non ci siamo riusciti... È troppo tardi per un ripensamento dopo un legame ha superato il.limite! Voi dite che sono più presa io ma quello senza di me è capace anche di non vivere più... Quando lo.lasciato ha fatto uno sterminio... Se assentato dal lavoro ...mi chiamava in continuazione... Era disperato! Credo che entrambi sappiamo di non poter stare insieme ma non abbiamo la forza di dirci addio... Sappiamo dell importanza delle nostre famiglie ma allo stesso tempo non riusciamo a dire basta! Lui tra l altro è controllato..alcuni suoi parenti a casa sanno di noi da quel msg... Lui ha sempre negato.... D altronde dove potremmo andare? Anche fosse ...io con due bambini piccoli! Lui non credo si sentirebbe di ricreare una famiglia... Vuole me ma la realtà è un altra e io.la conosco benissimo come so il casino in cui mi sono cacciata...se ci scoprono succede il.finimondo.... E non so a quel.punto veramente cosa potrà succedere... Forse veramente mi ritroverò sola...ora faccio.finta di non pensarci.... Lui dice viviamo giorno x giorno... Sappi che non ti.lascerò mai sola...non lasciarmi ti prego...ecc ma arriverà un punto..perché mi conosco.... Che scoppio e metti un punto definitivo
...perché soffrire può avere un limite oltre del quale poi non sei più disposta a niente e nulla


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e poi scusami:  hai detto di stare in un piccolo centro, dove per definizione la gente mormora e tutti si conoscono o quasi.
> 
> tu ti vedi ogni giorno con un uomo che non è tuo marito e nessuno in tutto sto tempo non vi visti almeno camminare assieme?    sei consapevole che, per mero calcolo probabilistico, prima o poi vi vedranno assieme se non tuo marito, almeno un tuo conoscente?


Ecco, questo volevo dire quando parlavo di Diabolik ed Eva Kant. Tu stai dicendo che vivete in un piccolo paese dove tutti si conoscono, aggiungi che - e questo perplesso non lo dice - che la sua famiglia controlla ogni sua e tua mossa, eppure voi vi vedete un'ora tutti i giorni, e nessuno si è accorto di niente, nessuno lo ha detto a tuo marito? Da due anni? Scriverete un manuale per queste cose un giorno, presumo...

Altra questione logistica: tuo marito non c'è mai e se c'è è al telefono per i cazzi suoi, dici tu... Ma tu i bimbi un'ora al giorno a chi li lasci? E questa/e persona/e non ti hanno mai chiesto cos'è che devi andare a fare un'ora tutti i giorni?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi non lavora nessuno?
Io con due figli piccoli facevo fatica ad andare in piscina con loro.
Adesso sono anche chiuse le scuole. Per due mesi che fai? Li porti da tua mamma, vedova e magari più giovane di lui, per vederlo?
A te questi espedienti piacciono?
Ti piace che sia più importante ricevere i suoi messaggi del vedere la scoperta del mondo dei tuoi figli?
Forse sbaglio a cercare di identificarmi in te alla tua età.

Andiamo sul concreto: in quale modo e con quali BUONI consigli ti è stato vicino? 
Ma soprattutto: dici sei convinta che nessuno dei due lascerà mai il coniuge. Allora tu e tuo marito cosa siete? Lui il frigorifero e tu la lavatrice? Che senso ha restare insieme per i figli (a poco più di trent'anni!) per non comunicare e stare ognuno a guardare il proprio smartphone? Che modello relazionale vuoi che abbiano i tuoi figli?
E che vita vuoi avere scegliendo di allontanarti sempre più da tuo marito?
Si sa come succede. Già ora non gli racconti quasi più nulla. Immagina tra qualche anno passato così con il muro tra voi sempre più alto e spesso. Che vita da schifo!


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto. :up:
> 
> ciao stellina, benvenuta.
> 
> nel caso in cui quest'uomo lasciasse la moglie (non credo comunque) partendo dal neretto di [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] e basandoti su ciò che già sai per certo - ovvero che il tuo amante abborda altre donne in chat - come puoi pensare che con te sarebbe diverso?


Ciao è stato quell episodio vorrei sottolineare! Lui non è stato un uomo certo da prendere esempio.... Mi ha parlato di tutte le sue storie e credimi erano x sesso....so tutto del suo Passato e lui stesso dice di non andare fiero! Ma una donna che lo ama come lo amo io non la mai trovata soprattutto è non lo dico per vanto che non ha mai tradito.... Lui ha capito che donna sono...si è innamorato e lo dimostra giorno x giorno... Mi lascia pure il suo telefono... A volte guardiamo insieme FB e tutto il resto... Che abbia altre lo escludo ma non per ingenuità ma x certezza


----------



## ologramma (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi non lavora nessuno?
> Io con due figli piccoli facevo fatica ad andare in piscina con loro.
> Adesso sono anche chiuse le scuole. Per due mesi che fai? Li porti da tua mamma, vedova e magari più giovane di lui, per vederlo?
> A te questi espedienti piacciono?
> ...


sempre pratica :up: e le cose che dici veritiere e riflessive


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Rispongo a te Ross e tessa....che non ci sto capendo una mazza è evidente!!!! Pensa che non ho mai prima ceduto a nessuno anche uomini bellibe palestri per principio o.per valori miei che vengono prima di tutto! Mi ci sono ritrovata e ho ceduto.. Infondo siamo essere umani! Più volte ho fatto ragionamenti come il vostro che una situazione del genere non può portarsi a lungo ma siamo andati avanti due anni! Che abbia altre lo escludo.. Da quella vicenda le cose sono cambiate! È così preso che appena ha del tempo lo dedica a me ...inoltre abitiamo a uno sputo da casa...quindi quando ci lasciamo indebitamente vedo che rientra.. Non avrebbe tempo e modo di pensare ad altre! Quello è stato un episodio che si è fermato li lo vorrei sottolineare! Non sarei così stupida a stare con un uomo che fa lo stronzo con altre donne! Io ho provato anche a lasciarlo x il bene dei miei figli..miei non suoi voglio evidenziare! Perché o MieI sono piccoli..hanno bisogno di basi solide! Ma non ci siamo riusciti... È troppo tardi per un ripensamento dopo un legame ha superato il.limite! Voi dite che sono più presa io ma quello senza di me è capace anche di non vivere più... Quando lo.lasciato ha fatto uno sterminio... Se assentato dal lavoro ...mi chiamava in continuazione... Era disperato! Credo che entrambi sappiamo di non poter stare insieme ma non abbiamo la forza di dirci addio... Sappiamo dell importanza delle nostre famiglie ma allo stesso tempo non riusciamo a dire basta! Lui tra l altro è controllato..alcuni suoi parenti a casa sanno di noi da quel msg... Lui ha sempre negato.... D altronde dove potremmo andare? Anche fosse ...io con due bambini piccoli! Lui non credo si sentirebbe di ricreare una famiglia... Vuole me ma la realtà è un altra e io.la conosco benissimo come so il casino in cui mi sono cacciata...se ci scoprono succede il.finimondo.... E non so a quel.punto veramente cosa potrà succedere... Forse veramente mi ritroverò sola...ora faccio.finta di non pensarci.... Lui dice viviamo giorno x giorno... Sappi che non ti.lascerò mai sola...non lasciarmi ti prego...ecc ma arriverà un punto..perché mi conosco.... Che scoppio e metti un punto definitivo
> ...perché soffrire può avere un limite oltre del quale poi non sei più disposta a niente e nulla


allora:

1-non è che un giorno vi scopriranno.   vi hanno già scoperti.   il motivo per cui non ti sgamano apertamente e ti fanno passare per la bottana industriale del paese, non lo so.   ma è una carta che si giocheranno,alla bisogna.

2-lui non è che non cerchi altre donne perchè è diventato di colpo "serio", è che non ha più margini di manovra per il motivo esposto al punto 1 e se perde anche te, fine dei giochi.

3-visto che palesemente tu non sei in grado di fare l'amante, ovvero non ti sai godere quello che quest'uomo può darti consapevole che non avrai di più da lui nè domani nè mai....e visto che dici di stare molto male per questo, o impari a farti bastare quello che hai oppure aspetti che il tempo, l'età di lui o qualsiasi altro fattore pongano fine a questa storia.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi non lavora nessuno?
> Io con due figli piccoli facevo fatica ad andare in piscina con loro.
> Adesso sono anche chiuse le scuole. Per due mesi che fai? Li porti da tua mamma, vedova e magari più giovane di lui, per vederlo?
> A te questi espedienti piacciono?
> ...


Un ora al giorno si trova... Non è poi così difficile! Trovo il modo... Il rapporto con mio marito è assente e lo era pure prima e non sono stata con le mani in mano..ho cercato di salvarlo il nostro matrimonio... Ma siamo diversi in tutto direi...non è una vita facile e chi mai l avrebbe pensato una cosa del genere.. Io che odiavo le amanti io che amo.la famiglia e volevo una famiglia felice... Mi ritrovo con un marito assente chiuso e che non vorrei x il suo carattere ...e un amante con cui sto bene in tutto x tutto..credi sia facile?_ no non lo è... Ma certe cose te le ritrovi e non sai nemmeno il perché


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Un ora al giorno si trova... Non è poi così difficile! Trovo il modo...


Come? Dove e con chi sono i bimbi in quell'ora? Com'è possibile farlo se è vero (ma forse non lo è) che i suoi controllano sia te che lui? Tutti i giorni? Ma neanche al cinema...


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao è stato quell episodio vorrei sottolineare! Lui non è stato un uomo certo da prendere esempio.... Mi ha parlato di tutte le sue storie e credimi erano x sesso....so tutto del suo Passato e lui stesso dice di non andare fiero! Ma una donna che lo ama come lo amo io non la mai trovata soprattutto è non lo dico per vanto che non ha mai tradito.... Lui ha capito che donna sono...si è innamorato e lo dimostra giorno x giorno... Mi lascia pure il suo telefono... A volte guardiamo insieme FB e tutto il resto... Che abbia altre lo escludo ma non per ingenuità ma x certezza


allora tanto per capirci qualcosa..

lui tradisce in modo sistematico la moglie, compagna di una vita e madre dei suoi figli perché si è innamorato di te e una come te non gli era mai capitata, epperò rimane con la moglie - con cui quindi mangia dorme e vive h23, perché un'ora al giorno sta con te. 
come fa? 
cioè secondo te è plausibile che qualcuno rinunci all'amore della vita per convenzione sociale? autodestinarsi all'infelicità quotidiana con una donna "brutta e bigotta"(per tua definizione) che vivi come una sorella e rinunciare ad essere felici perchè il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora?

stellina, io non vorrei risultare cruda ma il clichè della moglie vecchia ciabatta che lui vive come una sorella MA non può lasciare è talmente desueto che fatico a pensare che qualcuno ci possa ancora credere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Una cosa sola ancora. Non usare neanche con te stessa il pensiero  " non ho mai ceduto neanche con i palestrati" perché è una cosa talmente da deficienti che ti squalifica da sola e ti autoassolve in modo meschino.
Se ne hai bisogno, te lo spiego. Però, visto che ignori i miei contributi, non credo che ti interessi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Un ora al giorno si trova... Non è poi così difficile! Trovo il modo... Il rapporto con mio marito è assente e lo era pure prima e non sono stata con le mani in mano..ho cercato di salvarlo il nostro matrimonio... Ma siamo diversi in tutto direi...non è una vita facile e chi mai l avrebbe pensato una cosa del genere.. Io che odiavo le amanti io che amo.la famiglia e volevo una famiglia felice... Mi ritrovo con un marito assente chiuso e che non vorrei x il suo carattere ...e un amante con cui sto bene in tutto x tutto..credi sia facile?_ no non lo è... Ma certe cose te le ritrovi e non sai nemmeno il perché


Ma dai che balle!
Un'ora la trovi raccontando balle a qualcuno o chiedendo la complicità di una amica. Immaginala in un film e vedi che ti fa schifo.
Intanto la testa è sempre da un'altra parte e non vivi davvero la tua vita vera. 
Il marito non te l'ha fatto sposare nessuno a vent'anni con una pistola alla tempia.
A 34 anni dai il matrimonio per perso? Ma sei scema? Allora i prossimi quarant'anni come pensi di viverli?
Usa il cervello!


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo spesso anche io.... Ho due figli ai quali penso non li trascuro ne faccio mancare loro la mia presenza... Spesso come unica soluzione vedo solo un distacco... Allontanarmi da *lui*... Ma ciò vorrebbe dire ritornare a essere sola! *Lui* x me è un sostegno importante nella mia vita! Il nostro rapporto va al di là del sesso...del rapporto fisico! Forse *lui* vede in me una bella e giovane ragazza...perché a dirla tutta ho un bel fisico...sono carina...per* lui* sono un occasione certo...a volte per scherzare *dice(lui)* siamo la bella e la bestia! Ma non è l aspetto fisico x me importante.... *Lui* nonostante non sia un uomo atletico mi sa dare quello che mi è sempre mancato... tranquillità... Calma...io che sono impulsiva _*mi ha(lui)*_ frenato..con _*la sua(di lui)*_ maturità fatto capire molte cose.. Ci siamo donati a vicenda ...capiti ....amati...in un rapporto complice in tutto...perché qualsiasi cosa c'è la raccontiamo ....vedere un uscita credetemi non è facile!


Ciao stellina, buongiorno...

prova a dare una lettura a quello che hai scritto...

prova a vedere, anche solo in queste poche righe, quanto è bilanciata la presenza di te e il parlare di lui.

E prova a vedere come parli di te e come parli di lui. 

A te ti riferisci per parlare di mancanze, che senti e che temi, a lui ti riferisci per raccontare di come le ha riempite, le tue mancanze. Dicendo e facendo a te. 

Io non so se questo uomo è sincero con te. Penso conti anche molto poco, per la verità. 

Credo sia più centrale il fatto che con lui stai vivendo una vacanza dalla tua vita. 

Una vita in cui dici che ti senti "mancante" e sola. 
Una vacanza in cui stai bene, ti senti completa e compresa. Guidata anche. 

Quanto pensi di reggere alternandoti fra la vita e la vacanza? 

E che conseguenze pensi possa avere, per te, vivere contemporaneamente due dimensioni così importanti in modo separato?

Che quelle dimensioni, di vuoto e di pieno, sono innanzitutto dentro di te. 
Quindi sono originariamente unite. 
Tu le stai tenendo separate. 

CI sono due te...che stanno vivendo parallelamente in due vite parallele...credo che questo sia il nucleo. Per te. 

E' uno dei rischi dell'amantato questo...ed è uno dei motivi per cui, ridendo, qui si è scritto tanto sul manuale della brava amante...una "brava" amante è quella persona che non si spezza facendo l'amante. 
Ecco perchè, fra i molti perchè, si scrive "vivi la passeggiata al mare ma ricorda che è vacanza". Il riferimento non è sminuente dell'amante, il riferimento è un richiamo alla consapevolezza del fatto che la vita di amanti è fatta di paletti. Vive in un confine definito. Quello della vacanza. Dimenticarselo porta a fare una gran confusione...

Tu ti stai spezzando...da come ti descrivi...ed è questo veramente pericoloso per il tuo benessere. 

E non solo per il tuo. Ma questa sarebbe una conseguenza. 

Ci hai mai pensato in questi termini?


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cosa sola ancora. Non usare neanche con te stessa il pensiero  " non ho mai ceduto neanche con i palestrati" perché è una cosa talmente da deficienti *che ti squalifica da sola e ti autoassolve in modo meschino.*
> Se ne hai bisogno, te lo spiego. Però, visto che ignori i miei contributi, non credo che ti interessi.



sono d'accordo.

 mi sembra un ragionamento parecchio adolescenziale. così come "non ha mai trovato una come me che lo ama come me"


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao stellina, buongiorno...
> 
> prova a dare una lettura a quello che hai scritto...
> 
> ...


Esatto vivo due me... Due vite...due uomini...tra bugie sofferenza e compromessi per questo ho scritto prima o poi scoppio... Mentre lui è più forte in questo senso... Riesce a equilibrare la sua famiglia e me....io non c'è la sto più facendo sia perché è una situazione mai vissuta prima sia per la mia salute sia perché voglio viverla questa vita o con lui o senza ma nascondersi tutti i giorni.. Scriversibe cercarsi sempre logora


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cosa sola ancora. Non usare neanche con te stessa il pensiero  " non ho mai ceduto neanche con i palestrati" perché è una cosa talmente da deficienti che ti squalifica da sola e ti autoassolve in modo meschino.
> Se ne hai bisogno, te lo spiego. Però, visto che ignori i miei contributi, non credo che ti interessi.


Forse mi sono espressa male....erax sottolineare il fatto che belli o brutti in passato non mi è mai Passato nell anticamera del cervello di tradire... Odiavo il tradimento e mi ci ritrovo


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Come? Dove e con chi sono i bimbi in quell'ora? Com'è possibile farlo se è vero (ma forse non lo è) che i suoi controllano sia te che lui? Tutti i giorni? Ma neanche al cinema...


Lui dice di lasciare dal lavoro unnora due dopo... Ed è credibile ...io lascio i bambini in ludoteca un ora...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto altre storie prima.. Non ho mai tradito mio marito... Due anni fa ho conosciuto questo uomo che mi ha fatto sentire una regina con attenzioni continue e complimenti ....sentivo che corteggiava probabilmente in passato anche altre donne in questo modo... Eppure mi sono buttata a capofitto... Mi faceva stare bene! Mi sentivo amata!


Ciao Stellina.
Mi sembra di aver capito che tuo marito è stato il tuo primo uomo e unico uomo prima del tuo amante.
Come mai questa scelta?
La maggior parte dei tuoi interventi sono stati finora concentrati sull'amante, ma io vorrei capire qualcosa di più di te, delle tue aspettative, dei tuoi sogni, dei tuoi problemi.
Perché se non ci concentriamo su questi argomenti, potrai  anche rinunciare all'amante per necessità - o virtù - ma con tuo marito non tornerai più a stare bene. Ed è lì la tua vita, quello che hai costruito, i progetti che a un certo punto hai portato avanti, famiglia compresa, che ora stai tenendo in secondo piano, ma c'è, ci sarà, sempre.
Stai vivendo solo una parentesi della tua vita, scusami se sono perentorio: statisticamente - la tua storia non è dissimile da molte altre - mi permetto di dirti che avrà un termine, forse anche brusco, e ti lascerà delusa, forse arrabbiata, con te stessa e col genere maschile per estensione. 
La cosa più grave però non sarà questa. In un post hai detto che senza l'amante torneresti a "essere sola".
I problemi più grossi, credimi, se affermi questo, non li hai con l'amante.
Lui è una calda coperta che ha il compito di celare quello che sta sotto.
Portiamolo alla luce.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Esatto vivo due me... Due vite...due uomini...tra bugie sofferenza e compromessi per questo ho scritto prima o poi scoppio... *Mentre lui è più forte in questo senso... Riesce a equilibrare la sua famiglia e me*....io non c'è la sto più facendo sia perché è una situazione mai vissuta prima sia per la mia salute sia perché voglio viverla questa vita o con lui o senza ma nascondersi tutti i giorni.. Scriversibe cercarsi sempre logora


Diciamo che ha esperienza nel farlo.


----------



## riccardo1973 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... Infatti è un peso non da poco...ma mio.marito non c'è quasi mai con me...e se ce passa il suo tempo al telefono... Altrimenti perché io sarei arrivata a questo punto? È un uomo bravo...per carità... Non litighiamo davanti ai figli...quando siamo insieme ci comportiamo normalmente.... Ma c'è un abisso di carattere e di interessi tra me e lui....lui chatta spesso ...non so se mi tradisce ma ciò che è preoccupante è che non sono nemmeno andata mai ad indagare


Credo che le risposte ci siano tutte: "ma mio marito non c'è quasi mai con me..." "c'è un abisso di carattere e di interessi tra me e lui...." "non so se mi tradisce ma ciò che è preoccupante è che non sono nemmeno andata mai ad indagare"
Ma che ci fai ancora con lui? Non credi che sia lui che i tuoi figli meritino di vedere mamma e papà felici? ognuno a suo modo, tu con l'amante e lui rifacendosi un'altra vita. Ne vedo tante di coppie così a scuola da mia figlia. Ci invitano ai compleanni, e sono così freddi tra loro. Molte amichette di mia figlia non hanno mai visto i loro genitori baciarsi o darsi la mano...sono questi gli adulti di domani che vogliamo crescere ed educare? Io stesso sto facendo un percorso con la mia compagna dopo il tradimento proprio xchè c'era ancora amore e voglia di stare insieme. Se così non fosse stato me ne sarei andato immediatamente, per me, per lei e per le nostre bambine.
Vedi tu.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Esatto vivo due me... Due vite...due uomini...tra bugie sofferenza e compromessi per questo ho scritto prima o poi scoppio... Mentre lui è più forte in questo senso... Riesce a equilibrare la sua famiglia e me....io non c'è la sto più facendo sia perché è una situazione mai vissuta prima sia per la mia salute sia perché voglio viverla questa vita o con lui o senza ma nascondersi tutti i giorni.. Scriversibe cercarsi sempre logora


Lui non è più forte. Lui se ne sbatte. Ha tutto: famiglia, presente a futuro di accudimento, mangia e beve e ha lo stesso una donna giovane (non hai idea che botta di autostima per un ultra cinquantenne che comincia ad avere paura di avere problemi di prostata) , la gratitudine dell'amante per qualche messaggio nella pausa caffè e che non pretende neanche sesso tutti i giorni, così può tranquillizzare anche la moglie, l'ha convinta che per il bene di tutti si deve stare così. Lui è un pascià e neanche deve mantenere la seconda moglie, né renderle conto di niente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Ora capisco il successo delle ludoteche!





Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui dice di lasciare dal lavoro unnora due dopo... Ed è credibile ...io lascio i bambini in ludoteca un ora...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco il successo delle ludoteche!


... che poi anch'io portavo mia figlia in ludoteca, 3 volte la settimana, quando era piccola.
Ma restavo con lei, ed era una gioia vederla interagire con gli altri bambini, giocare.
Mia figlia in quei momenti mi riempiva tanto la vita, le dava abbastanza significato da non avere bisogno di altro, oltre a lei e mia moglie.
Ecco, qui questa gioia non la leggo.
La ludoteca è un parcheggio per avere tempo per sé.


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco il successo delle ludoteche!


Ahahahahah  mi ero sempre chiesta pure io perche' ci lascassero i figli spendendo soldi!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi anch'io portavo mia figlia in ludoteca, 3 volte la settimana, quando era piccola.
> Ma restavo con lei, ed era una gioia vederla interagire con gli altri bambini, giocare.
> Mia figlia in quei momenti mi riempiva tanto la vita, le dava abbastanza significato da non avere bisogno di altro, oltre a lei e mia moglie.


Io li ho portati due volte e naturalmente stavo lì.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahahah  mi ero sempre chiesta pure io perche' ci lascassero i figli spendendo soldi!


Come se i bambini non sapessero giocare :mexican:


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io li ho portati due volte e naturalmente stavo lì.


Hanno nove e 5 anni non sono così piccoli x essere necessaria la mia presenza


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Esatto vivo due me... Due vite...due uomini...tra bugie sofferenza e compromessi per questo ho scritto prima o poi scoppio... *Mentre lui è più forte in questo senso... Riesce a equilibrare la sua famiglia e me*....io non c'è la sto più facendo sia perché è una situazione mai vissuta prima sia per la mia salute sia perché *voglio viverla questa vita* o con lui o senza ma nascondersi tutti i giorni.. Scriversibe cercarsi sempre logora


Leggi i due grassetti...

che vita vuoi vivere TU?

...non è scriversi e cercarsi sempre che logora...è bello..se entrambi stanno vivendo la stessa cosa...quello che logora è quando uno vive una cosa e l'altro un'altra...

ed è in quello spazio che emergono le posizioni e la percezione di sè. 
E, come hai ben scritto, la percezione di forza e di debolezza...

Sai, a volte la forza dell'equilibrio di cui parli parlando di lui, discende semplicemente dal saper fare compartimenti stagni. 

Non è forza. E' solo abilità di compartimentare il sentire. Che è una abilità. Per certi versi. 
Per quanto tolga, all'interezza del sentire, se stessi e l'altro. 

Non è equilibrio. E' distanza. Emozionale.

Non dico che lui stia facendo questo. Per esperienza però ti posso firmare che tenere in equilibrio diversi piani dell'essere, significa saperli collocare separatamente. Aver ben stabilito i confini. Di spazio e tempo. 

Spazio e tempo presenti. E spazio e tempi futuri.  

Ne parli con il tuo amante di come ti senti?

Con tuo marito, mi pare che tu non apra bocca, rispetto a come ti senti. Sbaglio?

....si rischia di soffocare, eh, a tener tutto schiacciato giù....e si rischia anche di aggrapparsi a qualcosa pur di non andar giù...non è detto che quello a cui ci si aggrappa tenga su, però.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hanno nove e 5 anni non sono così piccoli x essere necessaria la mia presenza


Non ci siamo capiti. È a te che non è necessaria la loro presenza. E se non andassi altrove guarderesti lo smartphone. Questo perché la bellezza di capire i bambini non ce l'hai perché sei presa da te stessa. Guarda che ste cose te le dico come fossi una figlia. Stai buttando via i migliori anni della tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi i due grassetti...
> 
> che vita vuoi vivere TU?
> 
> ...


Chissà se a dirglielo in tutte le lingue lo capisce.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi i due grassetti...
> 
> che vita vuoi vivere TU?
> 
> ...


Dici bene, non emotiva, emozionale.

Ed è la stessa differenza che passa tra lo star male e fare casino quando lei prova a lasciarlo, come il bambino che rompe il giocattolo e la silenziosa devastante sofferenza della "scelta" interiore.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà se a dirglielo in tutte le lingue lo capisce.


mi sa che a volte non si può che sbattere il naso...

io compartimentavo in automatico quando facevo l'amante...mi veniva spontaneo. 
E mi è sempre spiaciuto per gli uomini con cui ero che non riuscivano a farlo...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi i due grassetti...
> 
> che vita vuoi vivere TU?
> 
> ...


Hai detto delle cose molto vere..... Lui sa tenere due stagni diversi... Sa estrarre di uno è dell altro la positività senza incentrarsi sul negativo! Certo che con lui ne parlo.... Dice che anche lui soffre ma che dobbiamo appunto concentrarci sul positivo... Su ciò che insieme siamo...che anche lui soffre ma dobbiamo essere forti altrimenti vorrebbe dire lasciarsi e per lui non è ammissibile.... Non c'è altre strade dice... Certo che sì rischia di soffocare.. Ho già la mia salute compromessa.. Due pastiglie x la pressione di cui già soffrivo..aggravata


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi anch'io portavo mia figlia in ludoteca, 3 volte la settimana, quando era piccola.
> Ma restavo con lei, ed era una gioia vederla interagire con gli altri bambini, giocare.
> Mia figlia in quei momenti mi riempiva tanto la vita, le dava abbastanza significato da non avere bisogno di altro, oltre a lei e mia moglie.
> Ecco, qui questa gioia non la leggo.
> La ludoteca è un parcheggio per avere tempo per sé.


Scusa heee ma mentre ci sono i vostri figli voi non fate mai altro? Li guardate e giocate sempre con loro? Fatemi capire...io li.portavo pure prima se avevo visite mediche o se volevo fare la spesa con più tranquillità... Non è il tempo ma la qualità! Ai miei figli non manca nulla come madre


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Scusa heee ma mentre ci sono i vostri figli voi non fate mai altro? Li guardate e giocate sempre con loro? Fatemi capire...io li.portavo pure prima se avevo visite mediche o se volevo fare la spesa con più tranquillità... Non è il tempo ma la qualità! Ai miei figli non manca nulla come madre


E dal punto di vista del padre, manca loro qualcosa?
Che rapporto ha tuo marito con i vostri figli?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hai detto delle cose molto vere..... Lui sa tenere due stagni diversi... Sa estrarre di uno è dell altro la positività senza incentrarsi sul negativo! Certo che con lui ne parlo.... Dice che anche lui soffre ma che dobbiamo appunto concentrarci sul positivo... Su ciò che insieme siamo...che anche lui soffre ma dobbiamo essere forti altrimenti vorrebbe dire lasciarsi e per lui non è ammissibile.... Non c'è altre strade dice... Certo che sì rischia di soffocare.. Ho già la mia salute compromessa.. Due pastiglie x la pressione di cui già soffrivo..aggravata


E lui che dice delle pastiglie della pressione che prendi??

Se non hai dei compartimenti stagni di quelli spessi e impenetrabili dentro tei, fare l amante classica è un mestiere che se tutto va bene ti autodistrugge... E deve andar tutto bene


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hai detto delle cose molto vere..... Lui sa tenere due stagni diversi... Sa estrarre di uno è dell altro la positività senza incentrarsi sul negativo! Certo che con lui ne parlo.... *Dice che anche lui soffre ma che dobbiamo appunto concentrarci sul positivo... Su ciò che insieme siamo...che anche lui soffre ma dobbiamo essere forti altrimenti vorrebbe dire lasciarsi e per lui non è ammissibile.... Non c'è altre strade dice.*.. Certo che sì rischia di soffocare.. Ho già la mia salute compromessa.. Due pastiglie x la pressione di cui già soffrivo..aggravata


Ok. Questo è quello che vede lui. Dalla sua posizione e dalla sua prospettiva.

Tu invece cosa vedi? 
Sei d'accordo con lui?

Giusto per chiarirci..io non ho nulla contro l'amantato, in sè...ma ho qualcosa contro il fatto che la posizione di uno prevalga su quella dell'altro, per x, y, z motivi. 

Fra amanti si è a pari. Stessa visione. Aspettative. E attese. Stessi spazi e tempi. Perchè non c'è investimento. E' vacanza appunto. Uno spazio bello in cui passare buon tempo insieme. Inizio e fine ben definiti. 

Se uno dei due esce da questo "recinto"....allora non va bene. E diventa molto più rischioso che in una semplice storia in cui oltre ai coinvolti non c'è nessun altro. 
Qui coinvolte, oltre a voi due, ci sono altre due famiglie e altri individui. 
Verso cui, volenti e dolenti, ci sono responsabilità. Innanzitutto di responsabilità.

Ubi maior, minor cessat. E il minor è l'amante. 
Salvo si decida di ribaltare i piani. 

Se la vostra vacanza inizia a diventare complicazione per il resto della vita, allora qualcosa non va. 
Se per te è maior e per lui è minor, rispetto al resto, non vi state intendendo. 

Le vacanze dovrebbero servire a ritemprarsi e a poter poi rientrare sollevati nella vita di tutti i giorni. 

Quest tua vacanza mi sembra ti stia facendo l'effetto opposto. 

E se lo decidi tu, è un discorso. Magari ti piace in un qualche modo la sofferenza emotiva. E non ci vedo niente di male, se lo scegli tu. 

Ma se lo decide lui...allora inizia a diventare un qualcosa che somiglia molto alla vessazione. 
Di lui su di te. E prima ancora di te su di te. 

Che, letta da qui, mi sembra di percepire una tua sensazione di sconfitta su tutti i fronti della tua vita....sbaglio?


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hanno nove e 5 anni non sono così piccoli x essere necessaria la mia presenza


Io comincio ad avere la nausea ...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina.
> Mi sembra di aver capito che tuo marito è stato il tuo primo uomo e unico uomo prima del tuo amante.
> Come mai questa scelta?
> La maggior parte dei tuoi interventi sono stati finora concentrati sull'amante, ma io vorrei capire qualcosa di più di te, delle tue aspettative, dei tuoi sogni, dei tuoi problemi.
> ...


Mio marito è stato il primo è l unico si...semplicemente mi sono innamorata da giovane e poi dopo due anni abbiamo deciso di sposarci! Avevamo entrambi vent anni! Abbiamo due figli stupendi.. Una casa nostra..tra l altro lavoriamo nella stessa azienda... La mia!!! In due uffici separati! Lui ha un carattere particolare... È figlio unico! All inizio sopportavo capivo.... Poi con la nascita della seconda figlia è peggiorato il tutto..mi sentivo persa..sola! Non ho aspettative con il mio amante.... Ci sono giorni che vorrei mollarlo e stare libera ma nel.momento stesso in cui lo dico so che non ci riuscirei.... Non so nemmeno come andrà a finire... Sto vivendo giorno x giorno... Ho paura di essere scoperta... Già in paese voci mormorano... Ho paura di tante cose..sia io che lui...sarebbe uno scandalo visto che lui è anche ben visto... Presidente di diverse associazioni del paese.... Il tutto sarebbe uno scandalo


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Hai detto delle cose molto vere..... Lui sa tenere due stagni diversi... Sa estrarre di uno è dell altro la positività senza incentrarsi sul negativo! Certo che con lui ne parlo.... Dice che anche lui soffre ma che dobbiamo appunto concentrarci sul positivo... Su ciò che insieme siamo...che anche lui soffre ma dobbiamo essere forti altrimenti vorrebbe dire lasciarsi e per lui non è ammissibile.... Non c'è altre strade dice... Certo che sì rischia di soffocare.. Ho già la mia salute compromessa.. Due pastiglie x la pressione di cui già soffrivo..aggravata


Sei molto ingenua.

Lui non soffre per nulla, anzi, gode. Due stagni diversi e pesca in entrambi.

Sta benissimo.  Ai primi problemi di salute scegliera' la moglie,  gia'  visto e sentito innumerevoli  volte.

Devi essere tu a  capire se ti fa bene una relazione 'leggera', sapendo che non potra' e/o vorra' darti altro,  con i rischi che  comporta averlo vicino, paese picolo e   frequentare posti dove rischiate di essere  visti. 

Ne vale la pena????


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti. È a te che non è necessaria la loro presenza. E se non andassi altrove guarderesti lo smartphone. Questo perché la bellezza di capire i bambini non ce l'hai perché sei presa da te stessa. Guarda che ste cose te le dico come fossi una figlia. Stai buttando via i migliori anni della tua vita.


.....una cosa che contesto alle mamme è l'assoluta rinuncia ai propri spazi e tempi perchè "*DEVONO*" stare con i bambini 24/24 e 7/7. 
Per me rimane un metodo educativo sbagliato, alla lunga fonte di frustrazione personale e fa pure danni alla vita di coppia......


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E dal punto di vista del padre, manca loro qualcosa?
> Che rapporto ha tuo marito con i vostri figli?


Lui gioca con loro... X lavoro non è sempre presente! Quando è a casa sta molto al Cell ma passa del tempo con loro ..non gli fa mancare amore e presenza ..potrebbe fare di più


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici bene, non emotiva, emozionale.
> 
> Ed è la stessa differenza che passa tra lo star male e fare casino quando lei prova a lasciarlo, come il bambino che rompe il giocattolo e la silenziosa devastante sofferenza della "scelta" interiore.


Già..emozionale.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui gioca con loro... X lavoro non è sempre presente! Quando è a casa sta molto al Cell ma passa del tempo con loro ..non gli fa mancare amore e presenza ..potrebbe fare di più


tutti possiamo sempre fare di più e meglio.   pure Zaza e Pellè potevano tirare meglio il rigore sabato.


quello che mi stupisce di te è l'assoluta contraddizione tra quello che dici e quelle che sono le reazioni del tuo corpo, stando alle tue parole.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Quoto @_ipazia_ ad oltranza !!!
non mi sento di aggiungere altro,  tutti avete espresso opinioni condivisibili


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....una cosa che contesto alle mamme è l'assoluta rinuncia ai propri spazi e tempi perchè "*DEVONO*" stare con i bambini 24/24 e 7/7.
> Per me rimane un metodo educativo sbagliato, alla lunga fonte di frustrazione personale e fa pure danni alla vita di coppia......


Infatti è assurdo!!!!!! Adesso non centra la mia storia in questo discorso! Ma se avevo.un impegno in Passato spesso.li.lasciavo da mia madre o in ludoteca.... Non solo impegni come visite mediche o spese varie ma anche se dovevo andare in palestra o dal parrucchiere.... Non ho rinunciato ai miei spazi.... Loro li giocano e fanno attività didattiche... Vedo mamme che nel carrello della spesa urlano e dicono si loro figli di stare immobili... Ah già quelle sono brave madri sol.perché stanno con i loro figli 24 su 24


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io comincio ad avere la nausea ...


Hai ragione, ma se ne rendera' conto tra qualche anno, forse, perche poi dipende dal carattere capire le cose importanti.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mio marito è stato il primo è l unico si...semplicemente mi sono innamorata da giovane e poi dopo due anni abbiamo deciso di sposarci! Avevamo entrambi vent anni! Abbiamo due figli stupendi.. Una casa nostra..tra l altro lavoriamo nella stessa azienda... La mia!!! In due uffici separati! Lui ha un carattere particolare... È figlio unico! All inizio sopportavo capivo.... P*oi con la nascita della seconda figlia è peggiorato il tutto..mi sentivo persa..sola*! Non ho aspettative con il mio amante.... Ci sono giorni che vorrei mollarlo e stare libera ma nel.momento stesso in cui lo dico so che non ci riuscirei.... Non so nemmeno come andrà a finire... Sto vivendo giorno x giorno... Ho paura di essere scoperta... Già in paese voci mormorano... Ho paura di tante cose..sia io che lui...sarebbe uno scandalo visto che lui è anche ben visto... Presidente di diverse associazioni del paese.... Il tutto sarebbe uno scandalo



Hai mai provato a parlarne con tuo marito di questo?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei molto ingenua.
> 
> Lui non soffre per nulla, anzi, gode. Due stagni diversi e pesca in entrambi.
> 
> ...


Nelle tue parole spesso ci ritrovo i miei pensieri.... Infatti credo anche io che ai problemi di salute sceglierà la famiglia... Che sta bene godendo di entrambe le relazioni... Ma perché non cerca altre più facili? Il.paese piccolo ma ci vediamo in campagna.. Fuori paese..nessuno.può vederci


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a parlarne con tuo marito di questo?


Certo.. Tante volte...cambia x qualche giorno poi rientra a essere assente


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Nelle tue parole spesso ci ritrovo i miei pensieri.... Infatti credo anche io che ai problemi di salute sceglierà la famiglia... Che sta bene godendo di entrambe le relazioni... *Ma perché non cerca altre più facili*? Il.paese piccolo ma ci vediamo in campagna.. Fuori paese..nessuno.può vederci


Fosse facile.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Nelle tue parole spesso ci ritrovo i miei pensieri.... Infatti credo anche io che ai problemi di salute sceglierà la famiglia... Che sta bene godendo di entrambe le relazioni... *Ma perché non cerca altre più facili? *Il.paese piccolo ma ci vediamo in campagna.. Fuori paese..nessuno.può vederci


Immagino sia una questione di gratificazione, (sua) non di difficoltà. Cosa ti porta a pensare di essere un rapporto difficile?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma se ne rendera' conto tra qualche anno, forse, perche poi dipende dal carattere capire le cose importanti.


Scusate ma non credo di essere perfetta.. Sto solo cercando un aiuto...mi sto sfogando qui anche avendo le critiche e qualche insulto ma non partite a priori adire che x me i figli non sono importanti... Questo.non lo accetto ...come madre do tutto ai miei figli... Li seguo in tutto e x tutto


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Immagino sia una questione di gratificazione, (sua) non di difficoltà. Cosa ti porta a pensare di essere un rapporto difficile?


Mi.porta a pensarlo la situazione... Mezzi parenti suoi sanno e hanno sospetti compresa sua moglie... Il vedermi ogni giorno rischiando che sua moglie chiami il suo posto di lavoro.... Chattarmi.ogni sera con sua moglie vicino che gli fa continue domande.... E tanto altro


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo.. Tante volte...cambia x qualche giorno poi rientra a essere assente


Cosa fate insieme, di piacevole, intendo?
Ricordi qualche momento recente con lui che è stato divertente?
Premette una cosa: le sensazioni estremamente piacevoli che si provano con un amante amplificano le mancanze del marito.
E' abbastanza comune sottolineare l'assenza del marito nella fase in cui si esce con un altro: all'assenza preesistente si somma la distanza che chi tradisce mette con chi viene tradito, vi è quindi una percezione di distanza incolmabile.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Scusate ma non credo di essere perfetta.. Sto solo cercando un aiuto...mi sto sfogando qui anche avendo le critiche e qualche insulto ma non partite a priori adire che x me i figli non sono importanti... Questo.non lo accetto ...come madre do tutto ai miei figli... Li seguo in tutto e x tutto


Qui nessuno ti conosce.
Aspettati anche domande come queste. Servono per fare il punto della situazione e capire chi sei.
Ma soprattutto servono a te, per farti pian piano comprendere meglio cosa stai vivendo.
Ci siamo - da una parte o dall'altra - passati tutti.
Un po' di cinismo è spesso dovuto alla mancanza di incanto di chi ha già fatto un percorso di consapevolezza.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Scusate ma non credo di essere perfetta.. Sto solo cercando un aiuto...mi sto sfogando qui anche avendo le critiche e qualche insulto ma non partite a priori adire che x me i figli non sono importanti... Questo.non lo accetto ...come madre do tutto ai miei figli... Li seguo in tutto e x tutto


...io volevo sapete il discorso delle pasticche... Lui sa che le prendi e sei sotto stress? O no?
E se si che dice al riguardo?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa fate insieme, di piacevole, intendo?
> Ricordi qualche momento recente con lui che è stato divertente?
> Premette una cosa: le sensazioni estremamente piacevoli che si provano con un amante amplificano le mancanze del marito.
> E' abbastanza comune sottolineare l'assenza del marito nella fase in cui si esce con un altro: all'assenza preesistente si somma la distanza che chi tradisce mette con chi viene tradito, vi è quindi una percezione di distanza incolmabile.


Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi.porta a pensarlo la situazione... Mezzi parenti suoi sanno e hanno sospetti compresa sua moglie... Il vedermi ogni giorno rischiando che sua moglie chiami il suo posto di lavoro.... *Chattarmi.ogni sera con sua moglie vicino* che gli fa continue domande.... E tanto altro


Direi che questo potreste cominciare a evitarlo.
Se un po' di persone hanno sospetti siete sulla strada del casino imminente.
Direi che è il momento di staccare, di non cedere alle abitudini, di ripensare alla vostra relazione con modalità diverse.
E riflettere sulle conseguenze.
Per dire: secondo te cosa potrebbe accadere se tuo marito scoprisse dalla moglie del tuo amante o da altri, il tuo tradimento?
Ti sei fatta un'idea di questo?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...io volevo sapete il discorso delle pasticche... Lui sa che le prendi e sei sotto stress? O no?
> E se si che dice al riguardo?


Si lo sa ...mi dice di stare tranquilla... Mi aiuta a sopportare il peso ...a volte soffre anche lui glielo leggo negli occhi ma sta zitto x non farmi stare più male...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme





danny ha detto:


> Direi che questo potreste cominciare a evitarlo.
> Se un po' di persone hanno sospetti siete sulla strada del casino imminente.
> Direi che è il momento di staccare, di non cedere alle abitudini, di ripensare alla vostra relazione con modalità diverse.
> E riflettere sulle conseguenze.
> ...


perdonatemi, ma alla storia che in famiglia di lui sappiano, ma tacciano, ci credo molto poco.     

Stellina, in che regione abiti?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


Ma tuo marito come motiva questa sua assenza?
Voglio dire, all'ennesima volta che lui passa il suo tempo al cellulare piuttosto che con te, gli capiterà un cazziatone da parte tua a cui lui dovrà rispondere, no?
Io gli direi: "Senti, noi abbiamo un problema. Tu non ci sei mai, sei sempre assente, stai con i tuoi gruppi e mi lasci sola. Non ho sposato un imbecille che non mi caga, io voglio un uomo. E se non ti dai una mossa, e se quest'uomo non lo trovo in te, andrò altrove a cercarlo. Ci siamo capiti? E ora, facciamo un patto. Entrambi restiamo senza cellulare quando siamo insieme".


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonatemi, ma alla storia che in famiglia di lui sappiano, ma tacciano, ci credo molto poco.
> 
> Stellina, in che regione abiti?



In effetti non è credibile.
Si sarebbe già dovuta vedere una reazione.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si lo sa ...mi dice di stare tranquilla... Mi aiuta a sopportare il peso ...a volte soffre anche lui glielo leggo negli occhi ma sta zitto x non farmi stare più male...


Ho capito, grazie...


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Scusate ma non credo di essere perfetta.. Sto solo cercando un aiuto...mi sto sfogando qui anche avendo le critiche e qualche insulto ma non partite a priori adire che x me i figli non sono importanti... Questo.non lo accetto ...come madre do tutto ai miei figli... Li seguo in tutto e x tutto


Io non lo metto in dubbio ... 
ma mi ricordi mia moglie una decina di anni fa ... vedeva l'amante il mercoledì in pausa pranzo ... in macchina, infrattati in qualche posto (anch'io vivo in un piccolo paese di campagna) ... il mercoledì era il giorno in cui entrambe le bimbe (all'epoca 11 e 7 anni) rimanevano a scuola anche il pomeriggio ... io lavoravo lontano da casa e non rientravo mai a pranzo ... 
Il primo ricordo che ho di quando lo scoprii è il senso di nausea che provai ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....una cosa che contesto alle mamme è l'assoluta rinuncia ai propri spazi e tempi perchè "*DEVONO*" stare con i bambini 24/24 e 7/7.
> Per me rimane un metodo educativo sbagliato, alla lunga fonte di frustrazione personale e fa pure danni alla vita di coppia......


Non proiettare.

Chi mai sta con i figli 24hsu 24?
Esiste la scuola e, per chi ci va, catechismo e le attività sportive.
Qui stiamo parlando di una che ha la testa di una quattordicenne presa dal primo innamoramento e intanto accudisce i fratellini. Perché i fratelli si seguono e non gli si fa mancare niente. I figli sono parte di te e sono la vita tua che si rinnova e ti offrono la possibilità unica e grandiosa di rivivere tutte le prime volte: dall'asilo, al primo disegno a cui dai un senso, alla paura e al trionfo di uno scivolo, all'imparare i colori e a leggere e così via. E se mentre accadono queste cose hai la testa che aspetta il messaggio del tipo, proprio non le vedi, non te ne accorgi. Questo è grave per te, genitore, ma è grave per il bambino che quando vince la sua paura e scende dallo scivolo cerca il tuo sguardo e non lo trova.
E questo non accade quando queste esperienze le fa a scuola, ma sempre perché la mente del genitore non c'è mai davvero. E abbiamo bambini che sono detestabili al ristorante o in spiaggia, adolescenti che non sanno più cosa inventarsi per sentire che ai genitori interessa di loro e adulti che il primo fesso o la prima fessa che dice loro  " sai io di donne ne ho conosciute tante, ma tu sei davvero diversa" se la bevono(cit. Provaci ancora Sam) perché cercano ancora quello sguardo.
Ma questa è un'altra storia (cit.).


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


Per forza! Nessuno deve mandare messaggi all'amante.

Continuate così. Per quanto? Tutta la vita?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonatemi, ma alla storia che in famiglia di lui sappiano, ma tacciano, ci credo molto poco.
> 
> Stellina, in che regione abiti?


Non ho detto che sanno...suo figlio mesi fa lesse un mio msg sul suo Cell... Lui disse è stata una storia virtuale finita li... Ci fu un casino.. Loro chiesero informazioni su di me a parenti vsuoi i quali conosco molto bene! Addirittura al parroco amico di entrambi... Poi sfumò il .tutto con le scuse di lui...ma i dubbi ci sono


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


Ti faccio qualche domanda : 
perché non la fai finita con tuo marito ? 
se sei così consapevole che il tuo rapporto con lui è così deteriorato, perché non lo lasci ?
Non lo ami più ... è evidente ... cosa aspetti ?
Ti manca il coraggio o cosa ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonatemi, ma alla storia che in famiglia di lui sappiano, ma tacciano, ci credo molto poco.
> 
> Stellina, in che regione abiti?


Questo è un genio. Ha preso il cellulare della moglie e si è mandato un messaggio. Poi l'ha cancellato e la moglie non sa nulla.

Poi ha fatto vedere il messaggio a Stellina perché percepisse il pericolo e stesse tranquilla.
Ma quale moglie che sospetta manda un messaggio?!:rotfl:
Lo prende per il collo e poi non controlla a che ora lui dice di uscire dal lavoro? Soprattutto se non fanno sesso. Ah già ma questo si sa che è una balla.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti non è credibile.
> Si sarebbe già dovuta vedere una reazione.


questo qui pur marcato ad uomo sui calci d'angolo riesce a scavarsi minimo 1 ora al giorno per vedersi con la nostra nuova amica, senza che nessuno lo cerchi mai al lavoro.

e tutto questo da oltre 1 anno.    e poi vorrei capire in che parte d'Italia vive Stellina.   giusto per capire quante balle si sta bevendo.

non che ci sia qualcosa di illegittimo nel credere agli unicorni rosa (ciao [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]  )

solo che Stellina mi da forte la sensazione che, senza una musata contro il muro, non si schioderà mai dalla sua posizione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sanno...suo figlio mesi fa lesse un mio msg sul suo Cell... Lui disse è stata una storia virtuale finita li... Ci fu un casino.. Loro chiesero informazioni su di me a parenti vsuoi i quali conosco molto bene! Addirittura al parroco amico di entrambi... Poi sfumò il .tutto con le scuse di lui...ma i dubbi ci sono


no mi dispiace, ma non è credibile.   non tu,sia chiaro.   ma la storia che ti propina lui.

io sono certo che tu gli credi ciecamante perchè sei innamorata persa.    ma noi no e credici quando ti diciamo che questo qui è un paraculo da competizione.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


Se domani fai diventar l amante tuo marito, temo che dopo guardi il cellulare anche lui, sai?...

O almeno noterai solo quando guarda il cellulare, facendo risaltare i momenti in cui non è concentrato su te

È una questione di ruolo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sanno...suo figlio mesi fa lesse un mio msg sul suo Cell... Lui disse è stata una storia virtuale finita li... Ci fu un casino.. Loro chiesero informazioni su di me a parenti vsuoi i quali conosco molto bene! Addirittura al parroco amico di entrambi... Poi sfumò il .tutto con le scuse di lui...ma i dubbi ci sono


Che figura di merda. Mamma mia non ti leggo più, sei un deterrente a fare l'amante. E pensare che mi ero quasi convinta!:unhappy:


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi.porta a pensarlo la situazione... Mezzi parenti suoi sanno e hanno sospetti compresa sua moglie... Il vedermi ogni giorno rischiando che sua moglie chiami il suo posto di lavoro.... Chattarmi.ogni sera con sua moglie vicino che gli fa continue domande.... E tanto altro


Stai vivendo una situazione pericolosissima, stai, tu, lui non so. 
Sei letteralmenta "appoggiata" su quello che lui significa per te. Nel momento che dovessi scoprire che le cose non stanno proprio come pensi, o nel momento che scoppierà il bubbone (e prima o dopo scoppierà, stanne certa). Cosa farai?
Non tanto per la società di paese, per te stessa intendo, quando non avrai più lui su cui appoggiarti, perchè si sotrarrà (e stanne certa che succederà) cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai vivendo una situazione pericolosissima, stai, tu, lui non so.
> *Sei letteralmenta "appoggiata" su quello che lui significa per te. *Nel momento che dovessi scoprire che le cose non statnno proprio come pensi, o nel momento che scoppierà il bubbone (e prima o dopo scoppierà, stanne certa). Cosa farai?
> Non tanto per la società di paese, per te stessa intendo, quando non avrai più lui su cui appoggiarti, perchè si sotrarrà (e stanne certa che succederà) cosa pensi di fare?


Questa è la situazione  che deve spezzare, per se stessa


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Che figura di merda. Mamma mia non ti leggo più, sei un deterrente a fare l'amante. E pensare che mi ero quasi convinta!:unhappy:


Alle volte un perfetto estraneo può esser più convincente di 100 amici nel fare o non fare una certa scelta


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa è la situazione  che deve spezzare, per se stessa


Apprezzo la sintesi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....una cosa che contesto alle mamme è l'assoluta rinuncia ai propri spazi e tempi perchè "*DEVONO*" stare con i bambini 24/24 e 7/7.
> Per me rimane un metodo educativo sbagliato, alla lunga fonte di frustrazione personale e fa pure danni alla vita di coppia......


Condivido.
Però ci vogliono i dovuti distinguo e la scelta dei momenti. 
Dentro di noi sappiamo tutti quando stiamo rischiando di compromettere i figli e il rapporto con loro o anche solo un momento educativo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apprezzo la sintesi!


Grazie


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no mi dispiace, ma non è credibile.   non tu,sia chiaro.   ma la storia che ti propina lui.
> 
> io sono certo che tu gli credi ciecamante perchè sei innamorata persa.    ma noi no e credici quando ti diciamo che questo qui è un paraculo da competizione.


Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Cazzo che amore! Io mi sarei dileguata. 





Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


scusa Stellina ma se io sgamo mio padre (che ha 60 anni e io 30) che ha un'amante di 34 che gli scrive TI AMO io non gli mando un sms di stizza e sdegno! cioè è mio padre :rotfl: ci parlo che ho bisogno di scrivergli sms?

ha ragione [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], questo i mess se li manda da solo per poi poterti tenere buona con la paura che 1)lo scandalo 2)oddio mia moglie sa di te. così tu dai e non chiedi troppo.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai vivendo una situazione pericolosissima, stai, tu, lui non so.
> Sei letteralmenta "appoggiata" su quello che lui significa per te. Nel momento che dovessi scoprire che le cose non stanno proprio come pensi, o nel momento che scoppierà il bubbone (e prima o dopo scoppierà, stanne certa). Cosa farai?
> Non tanto per la società di paese, per te stessa intendo, quando non avrai più lui su cui appoggiarti, perchè si sotrarrà (e stanne certa che succederà) cosa pensi di fare?


Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa Stellina ma se io sgamo mio padre (che ha 60 anni e io 30) che ha un'amante di 34 che gli scrive TI AMO io non gli mando un sms di stizza e sdegno! cioè è mio padre :rotfl: ci parlo che ho bisogno di scrivergli sms?
> 
> ha ragione [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], questo i mess se li manda da solo per poi poterti tenere buona con la paura che 1)lo scandalo 2)oddio mia moglie sa di te. così tu dai e non chiedi troppo.


Certo che ci hanno parlato poi suo figlio è partito x studio..xche studia fuori! E gli scriveva a volte su wozzap...sei un cattivo padre...porti avanti questa relazione da tempo... Non pensi alla nostra famiglia.. Ecc


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???


Ma non lo ami neanche tu. 
Te lo stiamo dicendo da due giorni che è un sistema per non affrontare i problemi del tuo matrimonio e che a 34 anni non puoi continuare a bypassare la tua vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

*Ho un amante da più di anno ... ho bisogno di consigli ...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


Stellina ascolta questa scema: leggi brunetta e spleen, oltre a ipazia.
Hanno detto tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???


Se ti amasse non ti farebbe buttar giù pillole x reggere la situazione, e avrebbe i coglioni x farsi da parte, consapevole che mina la tua salute.

Cioè... Io farei cosi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


le loro reazioni mi sembrano prevedibili 
in fondo si tratta dei figli ( che temono probabilmente la separazione dei genitori ) e della moglie ( che come tale dovrebbe ritenere di essere la sola donna che ama ) 

 al netto di tutto, io ti rinnovo il mio consiglio cerca di sganciarti un po' da lui emotivamente 
vuoi proseguire la tua relazione ? Ok ma cerca di viverla senza caricarla di aspettative e ricerca di certezze


per quanto riguarda il tuo matrimonio, al tuo posto valuterei una separazione ma comprendo che con figli piccoli il passo diventa  difficile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]: non proiettare troppo neanche tu, però. 
I geni del male esistono, non sono la maggioranza. Anzi direi la minima parte.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo ami neanche tu.
> Te lo stiamo dicendo da due giorni che è un sistema per non affrontare i problemi del tuo matrimonio e che a 34 anni non puoi continuare a bypassare la tua vita.


Ho sempre affrontato i.problemi anche con mio marito ma arrivi a un punto che smetti di lottare e ti prendi la tua felicità.. Per quanto assurda con quest uomo abbiamo linstessi gusti li stessi pensieri.. Stiamo bene.. Insieme siamo felici..ma in una realtà che non potremmo mai vivere!!!! Soprattutto perché a casa di lui ora hanno sospetti! Mi chiedo fino a quando potrà andare avanti tutto questo! Lui sa che sta rischiando grosso... Io so che fosse x lui andremmo avanti x sempre così xche non c'è altra soluzione... Ma non sono disposta a nascondermi xsempre...a soffrire ...a stare male


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???


gli è che dobbiamo intenderci sul significato che tu dai alle parole.

tu cosa intendi per non ti lascerà mai?   hai detto che hai ben chiaro che lui non lascerà la sua famiglia per te, quindi non avrai mai più spazio di quello che hai già.   e credimi che è tanto.    per essere una relazione clandestina.

personalmente credo che ti stia raccontando un mucchio di balle per far sì che non ti venga mai in mente di pretendete più spazio, fisico e mentale, di quello che hai già

sulla veridicità dei suoi sentimenti nei tuoi confronti nessuno qui può dirlo con certezza,in un senso o nell'altro.

ma lasciaci dire che un uomo sgamato con un messaggio come quello, non è credibile che possa vederti tutti i giorni e portarti in campagna o al mare (!!!!!) senza che succeda qualcosa.


tutto ciò premesso.    parli di tuo marito non come di un marito, ma come un fratello che ti sta pure un tantino sulle balle.
scrivi TI AMO al tuo amante.   e soffri perchè vorresti dividere la tua vita con lui ma sai che non è possibile.

le conclusioni le lascio trarre a te.


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa non vi è chiaro della storia del msg! Suo figlio ha letto un mio messaggio sul suo cellulare... Un msg che io ho mandato a lui! Ti amo x l esattezza! Il figlio lesse la notifica e fece pure una foto al suo telefono! Ci fu un casino a casa e i suoi figli non gli parlarono... Lui mi fece leggere i msg di offesa dei suoi figli e tutte le cattiverie che gli scrivevano sia loro che sua moglie! Poi chiesero info su di me


Scusa la franchezza ... ma ci fai o ci sei ??

Te l'ho già scritto ... mi ricordi mia moglie che credeva a tutte le "fregnacce" che l'altro le scriveva ... compresa quella della moglie molto malata ... che però faceva jogging con lui nel parco la domenica mattina (visti con i miei occhi) ... e tralascio quello che lui disse di lei quando andai a parlarci di persona ... dimenticandosi in una frazione di secondo i "ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita" che le scriveva fino a qualche giorno prima ...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stellina ascolta questa scema: leggi brunetta e spleen, oltre a ipazia.
> Hanno detto tutto.


Grazie vi leggo tutte..avevo bisogno di voi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???


No secondo me tu devi considerare questa relazione per quel che è, né più né meno 
l'incontro di una solitudine  e di una ricerca di rinnovata vitalità 
quindi se la vuoi vivere ok ma vivila con leggerezza, senza caricarla di significati di eterno amore ( anche perché l'amore eterno non esiste )


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stellina ascolta questa scema: leggi brunetta e spleen, oltre a ipazia.
> Hanno detto tutto.





kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza ... ma ci fai o ci sei ??
> 
> Te l'ho già scritto ... mi ricordi mia moglie che credeva a tutte le "fregnacce" che l'altro le scriveva ... compresa quella della moglie molto malata ... che però faceva jogging con lui nel parco la domenica mattina (visti con i miei occhi) ... e tralascio quello che lui disse di lei quando andai a parlarci di persona ... dimenticandosi in una frazione di secondo i "ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita" che le scriveva fino a qualche giorno prima ...


I msg arrivavano anche quando eravamo insieme... Li.leggevo io sul suo Cell .insulti vari ecc...di balle il mio amante me ne ha dette ma non questa.. E le ho scoperte tutte


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> le loro reazioni mi sembrano prevedibili
> in fondo si tratta dei figli ( che temono probabilmente la separazione dei genitori ) e della moglie ( che come tale dovrebbe ritenere di essere la sola donna che ama )
> 
> al netto di tutto, io ti rinnovo il mio consiglio cerca di sganciarti un po' da lui emotivamente
> ...


Non è che fra dieci anni con i figli grandi la cosa diventerà più facile, te lo posso assicurare ... per esperienza diretta.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho sempre affrontato i.problemi anche con mio marito ma arrivi a un punto che smetti di lottare e ti prendi la tua felicità.. Per quanto assurda con quest uomo abbiamo linstessi gusti li stessi pensieri.. Stiamo bene.. Insieme siamo felici..ma in una realtà che non potremmo mai vivere!!!! Soprattutto perché a casa di lui ora hanno sospetti! *Mi chiedo fino a quando potrà andare avanti tutto questo! Lui sa che sta rischiando grosso... Io so che fosse x lui andremmo avanti x sempre così xche non c'è altra soluzione... Ma non sono disposta a nascondermi xsempre...a soffrire ...a stare male*


Se siate così tanto innamorati e complici, siatelo fino in fondo, al  diavolo le chiacchere di paese, quelle non hanno ucciso mai nessuno.
Bene, allora prendi coraggio, è della tua vita che si sta parlando in fondo, uscite allo scoperto, chiedilo a lui, in modo netto.
Vuoi scommettere che non ne vuole sapere?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è che fra dieci anni con i figli grandi la cosa diventerà più facile, te lo posso assicurare ... per esperienza diretta.


Immagino di no ma credo che quando sono piccoli il timore di destabilizzarli psicologicamente sia più forte, ipotizzo che non ho esperienza diretta


----------



## drusilla (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> I msg arrivavano anche quando eravamo insieme... Li.leggevo io sul suo Cell .insulti vari ecc...di balle il mio amante me ne ha dette ma non questa.. E le ho scoperte tutte


veramente avrebbe importanza se ti mente o meno? Non lascerà la famiglia e mi sembra che neanche tu lascerai tuo marito, la vostra storia o dovrà finire perché uno dei due avrà un ultimatum dal suo partner oppure perché uno di voi due si stancherà o conoscerà un'altra persona. Accettalo, vivilo alla giornata, e se hai paura di soffrire quando finirà, fa come ti hanno consigliato: staccati un pochino mentalmente. Come? ancora come ti hanno già detto, non venerando questo uomo come l'uomo perfetto e ideale ma uno un po furbo che vuole averlo tutto al minimo prezzo.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho sempre affrontato i.problemi anche con mio marito ma arrivi a un punto che smetti di lottare e ti prendi la tua felicità.. Per quanto assurda con quest uomo abbiamo linstessi gusti li stessi pensieri.. Stiamo bene.. Insieme siamo felici..ma in una realtà che non potremmo mai vivere!!!! Soprattutto perché a casa di lui ora hanno sospetti! Mi chiedo fino a quando potrà andare avanti tutto questo! Lui sa che sta rischiando grosso... Io so che fosse x lui andremmo avanti x sempre così xche non c'è altra soluzione... Ma non sono disposta a nascondermi xsempre...a soffrire ...a stare male


 [MENTION=5161]Principessa[/MENTION] dille qualcosa anche tu.    forse tu riesci a farti capire meglio di tutti noi


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> I msg arrivavano anche quando eravamo insieme... Li.leggevo io sul suo Cell .insulti vari ecc...di balle il mio amante me ne ha dette ma non questa.. E le ho scoperte tutte


Credo che tu mi abbia frainteso ... 
io non mi riferivo ai messaggi di insulti che lui ha ricevuto da moglie e figli ... mi riferivo ai messaggi che lui scrive a te ...

Se poi a te va bene una persona che "_*di balle ... me ne ha dette ma non questa*_" ... contenta tu, contenti tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> veramente avrebbe importanza se ti mente o meno? Non lascerà la famiglia e mi sembra che neanche tu lascerai tuo marito, la vostra storia o dovrà finire perché uno dei due avrà un ultimatum dal suo partner oppure perché uno di voi due si stancherà o conoscerà un'altra persona. Accettalo, vivilo alla giornata, e se hai paura di soffrire quando finirà, fa come ti hanno consigliato: staccati un pochino mentalmente. Come? ancora come ti hanno già detto, non venerando questo uomo come l'uomo perfetto e ideale ma uno un po furbo che vuole averlo tutto al minimo prezzo.


:applauso:


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Non è che in una coppia trovi tutto per tutta la vita.
A volte alcune cose le si cerca fuori.
Questo però non significa che si cerchi una sostituzione di quel che si ha già.
Si integra.
Anche perché dopo tanti anni con una persona, con dei figli, con un'organizzazione ormai conosciuta, ci vuole coraggio per buttare all'aria tutto e ricominciare.
Con chi poi?
Con una che tradisce il marito?
Chi mi dice che poi non tradisca anche me? Chi mi dice che come moglie non si riveli un disastro?
Se una persona si è sposata una volta nella vita, arrivata a una certa età non ha più l'ambizione a rifare gli stessi passi.
E' un pensiero che hanno in tanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

Considerazione personale a margine. Credo che qui ci sia un problema generale con l'amantato che nessuno a quanto pare riesce a centrare. Non riguarda i figli, non riguarda quel che si lascia, ma quello a cui si va incontro. 
A me per esempio fa specie questo consigliare o desiderare la separazione non tanto per liberarsi, ma per trovare qualche altro sostegno di cui, mediante  queste storie, ci si crea un'illusione feroce. Una proiezione vera e propria. Nessuno che viva nel presente, oh.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che in una coppia trovi tutto per tutta la vita.
> A volte alcune cose le si cerca fuori.
> Questo però non significa che si cerchi una sostituzione di quel che si ha già.
> Si integra.
> ...


soprattutto con una differenza di età così importante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che in una coppia trovi tutto per tutta la vita.
> A volte alcune cose le si cerca fuori.
> Questo però non significa che si cerchi una sostituzione di quel che si ha già.
> Si integra.
> ...


Scusa danny. Non è perché li fai tu, prendo spunto semplicemente.
Sono discorsi del cazzo, peraltro smentiti nella realtà.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stellina ascolta questa scema: leggi brunetta e spleen, oltre a ipazia.
> Hanno detto tutto.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non proiettare.
> 
> Chi mai sta con i figli 24hsu 24?
> Esiste la scuola e, per chi ci va, catechismo e le attività sportive.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto con una differenza di età così importante.


Ci ho provato a lasciarlo!!!! Non è così facile dopo due anni.. Dopo che ci siano dati tanto e siamo persi l uno x l altro tanto da fregarcene delle conseguenze!!! Lui non mi ha mai lasciata è non lo farà MAI ...ne sono certa! Sta a me prendere in mano la situazione è dire stop.  .non ho abbastanza forza x farlo


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa danny. Non è perché li fai tu, prendo spunto semplicemente.
> Sono discorsi del cazzo, *peraltro smentiti nella realtà*.



Dici?
Sono ragionamenti che non si fanno?
Io li ho sentiti, e non poche volte.
Che poi non ti appartengano, non significa che non si facciano.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ci ho provato a lasciarlo!!!! Non è così facile dopo due anni.. Dopo che ci siano dati tanto e siamo persi l uno x l altro tanto da fregarcene delle conseguenze!!! Lui non mi ha mai lasciata è non lo farà MAI ...ne sono certa! Sta a me prendere in mano la situazione è dire stop.  .non ho abbastanza forza x farlo


lui non lo farà mai perchè una con 20 anni in meno,innamorata e devota come te, non la ritroverà più.

tu non hai la forza e tutto sommato neanche la reale volontà.   perchè da sola non ce la fai.   perchè senza di lui ti resta un matrimonio con un tizio che è una figura evanescente sullo sfondo, di cui ti importa fava.

e non dubito che separarsi con 2 bambini ancora piccoli sia dura.  specialmente in un posto dove rischi di essere additata come una rovinafamiglie.       ma già adesso a 34 anni ti trovi a dover prendere le pastiglie per la pressione.

tra 10 anni che farai?  ti metterai in lista per un cuore nuovo?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto con una differenza di età così importante.


E con due bimbi da accollarsi nell'eventualità remotissima di una concretizzazione.


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è che fra dieci anni con i figli grandi la cosa diventerà più facile, te lo posso assicurare ... per esperienza diretta.


Per questo dipende tutto da come i genitori gestiscono la cosa. Io ho sperato tantissimo che lo facessero. Oggi ovviamente quando escono fuori con questa boutade non ci credo più. Quello che è stato veramente deleterio è il demolirsi a vicenda (o il sostenersi ciecamente senza senso critico, a seconda delle necessità) nel ruolo di genitore, a scopo strumentale.
Spero tu non lo faccia, perché un tempo hai parlato benissimo di tua moglie come madre, mentre ultimamente non più.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui dice di lasciare dal lavoro unnora due dopo... Ed è credibile ...io lascio i bambini in ludoteca un ora...


Vabbè, che in due anni il marito non guardi quanto spende di ludoteca e non si chieda com'è che tutti i giorni sono lì un'ora è strano, ma magari lui è molto distratto (o "assente" come dici tu) e non ci fa caso.

Ma no, se è vero che i suoi sanno o sospettano e lo tengono d'occhio, non è assolutamente credibile che lui dica di uscire un'ora o due dopo. Perlomeno non se si tratta di una cosa quotidiana, una tantum potrebbe anche passare, ma tutti i giorni non ci credo neanche con il timbro notarile. Per me hanno ragione Perplesso e Brunetta...

Ma io vorrei capire una cosa: dici che il paese è piccolo e qualcuno comincia a mormorare, che sono state chieste informazioni su di te addirittura al parroco e a parenti suoi che ti conoscono bene. In tutto questo, tuo marito dov'è? Perso nei meandri dello smartphone? Ormai dovrebbe aver ricevuto ampie notizie in merito ai tuoi incontri clandestini...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Vabbè, che in due anni il marito non guardi quanto spende di ludoteca e non si chieda com'è che tutti i giorni sono lì un'ora è strano, ma magari lui è molto distratto (o "assente" come dici tu) e non ci fa caso.
> 
> Ma no, se è vero che i suoi sanno o sospettano e lo tengono d'occhio, non è assolutamente credibile che lui dica di uscire un'ora o due dopo. Perlomeno non se si tratta di una cosa quotidiana, una tantum potrebbe anche passare, ma tutti i giorni non ci credo neanche con il timbro notarile. Per me hanno ragione Perplesso e Brunetta...
> 
> Ma io vorrei capire una cosa: dici che il paese è piccolo e qualcuno comincia a mormorare, che sono state chieste informazioni su di te addirittura al parroco e a parenti suoi che ti conoscono bene. In tutto questo, tuo marito dov'è? Perso nei meandri dello smartphone? Ormai dovrebbe aver ricevuto ampie notizie in merito ai tuoi incontri clandestini...


il marito non esiste.    non c'è e anche quando c'è, è incollato al telefono.   e tutto sommato questo va bene, perchè almeno è un pensiero in meno per Stellina.

anche se a se stessa ed a noi ripete che lo sa che la sua situazione con l'amante non evolverà mai, in cuor suo ci spera ancora.
perchè è l'unica alternativa che ha al sentirsi stritolata tra un matrimonio che è abbondamente morto e sepolto (e a sto punto mi sorge il dubbio che anche il marito di Stellina abbia i suoi giri....) ed una relazione in cui, mi ci gioco dei soldi, se esce definitivamente alla luce, lui farà la parte del circuito dalle arti lusinghiere di lei.

Hai presente il discorso che faceva LDS sul fatto che se Belen Rodriguez vuole tuo marito, stai sicuro che lo fa capitolare.   No non era Belen, cmq il concetto resta quello.

Lui messo alle strette si giocherà questa carta e lei si beccherà una bella lettera scarlatta sulla gobba.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il marito non esiste.    non c'è e anche quando c'è, è incollato al telefono.   e tutto sommato questo va bene, perchè almeno è un pensiero in meno per Stellina.
> 
> anche se a se stessa ed a noi ripete che lo sa che la sua situazione con l'amante non evolverà mai, in cuor suo ci spera ancora.
> perchè è l'unica alternativa che ha al sentirsi stritolata tra un matrimonio che è abbondamente morto e sepolto (e a sto punto mi sorge il dubbio che anche il marito di Stellina abbia i suoi giri....) ed una relazione in cui, mi ci gioco dei soldi, se esce definitivamente alla luce, lui farà la parte del circuito dalle arti lusinghiere di lei.
> ...


E' una delle prime cose che ho detto a Stellina. Se scoppia il buraccione, lei è la "femme fatale" e lui il bravo padre di famiglia sedotto dalla "rovinafamiglie". Il marito mi sembra impossibile che non sappia, lei ha accennato che l'azienda in cui entrambi lavorano è di proprietà di lei, magari oltre ai suoi giri avrà fatto, anche economicamente, i suoi calcoli...


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per questo dipende tutto da come i genitori gestiscono la cosa. Io ho sperato tantissimo che lo facessero. Oggi ovviamente quando escono fuori con questa boutade non ci credo più. Quello che è stato veramente deleterio è il demolirsi a vicenda (o il sostenersi ciecamente senza senso critico, a seconda delle necessità) nel ruolo di genitore, a scopo strumentale.
> Spero tu non lo faccia, perché un tempo hai parlato benissimo di tua moglie come madre, mentre ultimamente non più.


Non vorrei andare OT, quindi magari sull'argomento ti rispondo nell'altro 3D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

*Ho un amante da più di anno ... ho bisogno di consigli ...*



danny ha detto:


> Dici?
> Sono ragionamenti che non si fanno?
> Io li ho sentiti, e non poche volte.
> Che poi non ti appartengano, non significa che non si facciano.


Nel senso che nella realtà la gente divorzia e si risposa


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E' una delle prime cose che ho detto a Stellina. Se scoppia il buraccione, lei è la "femme fatale" e lui il bravo padre di famiglia sedotto dalla "rovinafamiglie". Il marito mi sembra impossibile che non sappia, lei ha accennato che l'azienda in cui entrambi lavorano è di proprietà di lei, magari oltre ai suoi giri avrà fatto, anche economicamente, i suoi calcoli...


voglio anche spezzare una lancia in favore di Stellina.

nel senso che vorrei facessimo 2 conti insieme.    quell'81 penso sia accertato intenda l'anno di nascita, quindi abbiamo una donna di 34-35 anni, che si è sposata col primo amore ed ha avuto il primo figlio (9 anni di età + il periodo di gravidanza) intorno ai 24-25 anni.   e non aveva mai tradito prima di adesso.

insomma abbiamo una donna che ha un'esperienza non tanto sessuale, quanto emotiva,emozionale,sentimentale, chiamatela come vi pare, molto limitata.

quindi sta donna non ha gli strumenti critici per realizzare quanto un uomo possa essere lucidamente stronzo per intortarla.   e soprattutto non ha la scorza adatta per rispondergli "OK, mi piaci, scopiamo bene insieme, stiamo bene insieme, ma viviamoci oggi per l'oggi, senza raccontarci cazzate cuoriciose, chè tanto sappiamo bene entrambi che tu a 54 anni non ti accolli i miei figli"

solo così Stellina potrebbe trarre il meglio da questa relazione senza imbottirsi di pastiglie per la pressione, che a 34 anni non si può sentire na roba del genere.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E' una delle prime cose che ho detto a Stellina. Se scoppia il buraccione, lei è la "femme fatale" e lui il bravo padre di famiglia sedotto dalla "rovinafamiglie". Il marito mi sembra impossibile che non sappia, lei ha accennato che l'azienda in cui entrambi lavorano è di proprietà di lei, magari oltre ai suoi giri avrà fatto, anche economicamente, i suoi calcoli...


No non sa nulla se sapesse mi.lascerebbe in tronco! Non sospetta nulla...semplicemente xche preso sempre da altro a differenza cdella moglie del mio amante che gli sta sempre addosso


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> No non sa nulla se sapesse mi.lascerebbe in tronco! Non sospetta nulla...semplicemente xche preso sempre da altro a differenza cdella moglie del mio amante che gli sta sempre addosso


Che palle però queste mogli sempre addosso al marito, vero...?

Un briciolo di respiro anche x lui...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio anche spezzare una lancia in favore di Stellina.
> 
> nel senso che vorrei facessimo 2 conti insieme.    quell'81 penso sia accertato intenda l'anno di nascita, quindi abbiamo una donna di 34-35 anni, che si è sposata col primo amore ed ha avuto il primo figlio (9 anni di età + il periodo di gravidanza) intorno ai 24-25 anni.   e non aveva mai tradito prima di adesso.
> 
> ...


È vero non ho esperienza proprio perché l.unico uomo è stato mio marito... Esatto/ho 34 anni e il.mio primo figlio a 25 ...a 30/la seconda... Cmq io non sono tanto sdolcinata.. Lui mi riempie di romanticismo ..di frasi estreme...di ti amo continui! Che a 54 anni lui pensi di rifarsi una vita accollandosi i.miei figli non credo! Soprattutto perché i suoi di digli lo demolirebbero ...nel senso che già lo.odiavano x un SMS figurati se lo vedono tra le braccia di altri pseduo figli!!!! Poi la loro famiglia impostata ... Dove in una realtà è mentalità dove vivo è impensabile e scandaloso lasciare famiglia e figli x una giovane amante!!! Sarebbe uno scandalo allo stato puro...solo che sua moglie probabilmente lo.perdonerebbe ....se scoprisse il mio nemmeno x sogno


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel senso che nella realtà la gente divorzia e si risposa


Questo sì.
Non mi sembra che in questa storia se ne stia parlando ancora, però.
Porto un esempio.
Mio zio incontrò la sua attuale donna una ventina di anni fa.
Avevano 25 anni di differenza, entrambi convivevano ma le loro storie si erano esaurite.
Si piacquero subito, ed entrambi dopo pochissimo tempo lasciarono i rispettivi per andare a convivere.
Non fu mai una storia di amanti, non ci fu un tradimento protratto nel tempo.
Furono solo due innamorati, decisi a vivere il loro amore insieme.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio anche spezzare una lancia in favore di Stellina.
> 
> nel senso che vorrei facessimo 2 conti insieme.    quell'81 penso sia accertato intenda l'anno di nascita, quindi abbiamo una donna di 34-35 anni, che si è sposata col primo amore ed ha avuto il primo figlio (9 anni di età + il periodo di gravidanza) intorno ai 24-25 anni.   e non aveva mai tradito prima di adesso.
> 
> ...


Che la sua scarsa esperienza abbia contato, direi che non ci piove... Però esperienza o meno, questo gliele racconta talmente grosse che a 34 anni non ci si può cascare così a piedi pari. 

Lui guarda solo a se stesso e al fatto che si è assicurato una con vent'anni di meno da spupazzarsi tutte le volte che vuole fino a quanto ne avrà voglia e forza. Però lei si sta rovinando la salute e non sarà mai più in grado di costruirsi un rapporto con il padre dei suoi figli, ormai sono troppo lontani e su mondi diversi. Però mi sa che spiegarle che dovrebbe vivere la cosa con altra disposizione d'animo o finirla, sia un'impresa impossibile e che debba necessariamente sbatterci il muso. La speranza e che i danni siano riparabili...


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel senso che nella realtà la gente divorzia e si risposa


Lo facciano allora, anche se ho il fondato sospetto che l'altro si defili. 
Sai che penso persino che il non decidere di avere un futuro insieme sia in fondo una decisione, lui perchè ci sta comodo, lei pure, nel suo senso di crogiolarsi all' infinito senza prendersi in fondo la responsabilità di interpretare onestamente se stessa ed i suoi desideri fino in fondo, nell' illusoria ma endorfinica situazione dove non condividendo la quotidianità e le problematiche connesse si prenda solo il meglio, il futuribile, il possibile fantasmagorico.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No non sa nulla se sapesse mi.lascerebbe in tronco! Non sospetta nulla...semplicemente xche preso sempre da altro a differenza cdella moglie del mio amante che gli sta sempre addosso


Beh se ti vede tutti i giorni grazie ad una semplice balla che non berrebbe nessuna moglie al mondo, non gli sta addosso affatto...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo facciano allora, anche se ho il fondato sospetto che l'altro si defili.
> Sai che penso persino che il non decidere di avere un futuro insieme sia in fondo una decisione, lui perchè ci sta comodo, lei pure, nel suo senso di crogiolarsi all' infinito senza prendersi in fondo la responsabilità di interpretare onestamente se stessa ed i suoi desideri fino in fondo, nell' illusoria ma endorfinica situazione dove non condividendo la quotidianità e le problematiche connesse si prenda solo il meglio, il futuribile, il possibile fantasmagorico.


Sì.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio anche spezzare una lancia in favore di Stellina.
> 
> nel senso che vorrei facessimo 2 conti insieme.    quell'81 penso sia accertato intenda l'anno di nascita, quindi abbiamo una donna di 34-35 anni, che si è sposata col primo amore ed ha avuto il primo figlio (9 anni di età + il periodo di gravidanza) intorno ai 24-25 anni.   e non aveva mai tradito prima di adesso.
> 
> ...





marietto ha detto:


> E' una delle prime cose che ho detto a Stellina. Se scoppia il buraccione, lei è la "femme fatale" e lui il bravo padre di famiglia sedotto dalla "rovinafamiglie". Il marito mi sembra impossibile che non sappia, lei ha accennato che l'azienda in cui entrambi lavorano è di proprietà di lei, magari oltre ai suoi giri avrà fatto, anche economicamente, i suoi calcoli...





marietto ha detto:


> Vabbè, che in due anni il marito non guardi quanto spende di ludoteca e non si chieda com'è che tutti i giorni sono lì un'ora è strano, ma magari lui è molto distratto (o "assente" come dici tu) e non ci fa caso.
> 
> Ma no, se è vero che i suoi sanno o sospettano e lo tengono d'occhio, non è assolutamente credibile che lui dica di uscire un'ora o due dopo. Perlomeno non se si tratta di una cosa quotidiana, una tantum potrebbe anche passare, ma tutti i giorni non ci credo neanche con il timbro notarile. Per me hanno ragione Perplesso e Brunetta...
> 
> Ma io vorrei capire una cosa: dici che il paese è piccolo e qualcuno comincia a mormorare, che sono state chieste informazioni su di te addirittura al parroco e a parenti suoi che ti conoscono bene. In tutto questo, tuo marito dov'è? Perso nei meandri dello smartphone? Ormai dovrebbe aver ricevuto ampie notizie in merito ai tuoi incontri clandestini...


Scusa ma xche dovrei dire che lui esce un ora dopo con questa scusa ci vediamo... Evidentemente so di cosa parlo altrimenti non lo.direi!!!! Certo che ha la scusa che esce un ora dopo..è coperto dal suo collega se chiama la moglie che a volte chiama al Cell difficilmente dove lavora!!!! I suoi.parenti hanno chiesto di me ...il parroco idem ma non è che espongono i cartelli in paese.. Non hanno le prove! E prima di parlare bisogna saper che dire... Non parlare a vanvera... Poi mio marito a parte questo non frequenta molto gente vdel paese...la sua vita è solo i suoi gruppi e le sue conoscenze virtuali ...forse non mi sono spiegata che vive di quello


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> È vero non ho esperienza proprio perché l.unico uomo è stato mio marito... Esatto/ho 34 anni e il.mio primo figlio a 25 ...a 30/la seconda... Cmq io non sono tanto sdolcinata.. Lui mi riempie di romanticismo ..di frasi estreme...di ti amo continui! Che a 54 anni lui pensi di rifarsi una vita accollandosi i.miei figli non credo! Soprattutto perché i suoi di digli lo demolirebbero ...nel senso che già lo.odiavano x un SMS figurati se lo vedono tra le braccia di altri pseduo figli!!!! Poi la loro famiglia impostata ... Dove in una realtà è mentalità dove vivo è impensabile e scandaloso lasciare famiglia e figli x una giovane amante!!! Sarebbe uno scandalo allo stato puro...solo che sua moglie probabilmente lo.perdonerebbe ....se scoprisse il mio nemmeno x sogno



Allora rifletti bene sulle conseguenze, pensa al 'dopo' se scoperta, ne vale la pena?

I  'ti amo splendida creatura'  non costano nulla, specialmente oggi scritti su uno smartphone, e' quello che succede 'dopo la bomba'  che  dimostra se era amore.

Sicura  di voler rischiare?

Attenta alle passeggiate in riva al mare, qui da me e' impossibile farle senza essere visti.
Notano anche  fatti ben piu' piccoli, e persone a cui non dovrebbe interessare meno di niente, ma si sa che   certe cose  suscitano invidia.

Stranissimo che a tuo marito non sia giunta gia' qualche notizia, o gli sta bene purche' non diventi di pubblico dominio?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh se ti vede tutti i giorni grazie ad una semplice balla che non berrebbe nessuna moglie al mondo, non gli sta addosso affatto...


La balla è credibile xche al suo.lavoro spesso lascia più tardi altre volte in anticipo


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Scusa ma xche dovrei dire che lui esce un ora dopo con questa scusa ci vediamo... Evidentemente so di cosa parlo altrimenti non lo.direi!!!! Certo che ha la scusa che esce un ora dopo..è coperto dal suo collega se chiama la moglie che a volte chiama al Cell difficilmente dove lavora!!!! I suoi.parenti hanno chiesto di me ...il parroco idem ma non è che espongono i cartelli in paese.. Non hanno le prove! E prima di parlare bisogna saper che dire... Non parlare a vanvera... Poi mio marito a parte questo non frequenta molto gente vdel paese...la sua vita è solo i suoi gruppi e le sue conoscenze virtuali ...forse non mi sono spiegata che vive di quello


Stellina...
Se lui esce con la scusa dell'ora, vuol dire che la moglie non ce l'ha affatto addosso, OK? Altrimenti, facendolo tutti i giorni vi sareste gia' trovati davanti tutta la famiglia a quest'ora, e da mesi. Quindi ti dipinge un quadro di un certo tipo perchè tu ti tenga a distanza. Questo è il punto-

In un paesino se le chiacchiere sono già a livello di parroci e parentela varia, o tuo marito deve essere riesumato (nel senso che è seppellito sottoterra) o le voci gli sono già abbondantemente arrivate, a mio parere...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Beh se ti vede tutti i giorni grazie ad una semplice balla che non berrebbe nessuna moglie al mondo, non gli sta addosso affatto...


Già....


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora rifletti bene sulle conseguenze, pensa al 'dopo' se scoperta, ne vale la pena?
> 
> I  'ti amo splendida creatura'  non costano nulla, specialmente oggi scritti su uno smartphone, e' quello che succede 'dopo la bomba'  che  dimostra se era amore.
> 
> ...


Infatti lui le ha passate le bufere in casa... E avere contro.i figli non è facile!!! Ma ha resistito... Anzi quando sua moglie x il msg la cacciato di casa lui mi ha mandato subito un audio.msg dicendomi della situazione... Piangeva! E mi diceva nonostante tutto sappi che mai ti lascerò... Ma lo volevo lasciare io x il suo bene! Lo fatto ragionare spiegandogli che non potevamo avere futuro... Una settimana ed eravamo insieme...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Stellina...
> Se lui esce con la scusa dell'ora, vuol dire che la moglie non ce l'ha affatto addosso, OK? Altrimenti, facendolo tutti i giorni vi sareste gia' trovati davanti tutta la famiglia a quest'ora, e da mesi. Quindi ti dipinge un quadro di un certo tipo perchè tu ti tenga a distanza. Questo è il punto-
> 
> In un paesino se le chiacchiere sono già a livello di parroci e parentela varia, o tuo marito deve essere riesumato (nel senso che è seppellito sottoterra) o le voci gli sono già abbondantemente arrivate, a mio parere...


Non lavora nello stesso paese...ma a mezz'ora da dove viviamo!!!!! Lo copre un suo collega dovesse chiamare!!! Un ora può farlo perché con il suo lavoro.può... La moglie gli sta addosso perché spesso gli scrive..stai tornando? Dove sei? Ecc


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti lui le ha passate le bufere in casa... E avere contro.i figli non è facile!!! Ma ha resistito... Anzi quando sua moglie x il msg la cacciato di casa lui mi ha mandato subito un audio.msg dicendomi della situazione... Piangeva! E mi diceva nonostante tutto sappi che mai ti lascerò... Ma lo volevo lasciare io x il suo bene! Lo fatto ragionare spiegandogli che non potevamo avere futuro... Una settimana ed eravamo insieme...


Ma pensa al tuo di bene che qui con il cerino in mano ci resti tu, non lui...


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non lavora nello stesso paese...ma a mezz'ora da dove viviamo!!!!! Lo copre un suo collega dovesse chiamare!!! Un ora può farlo perché con il suo lavoro.può... La moglie gli sta addosso perché spesso gli scrive..stai tornando? Dove sei? Ecc


Tu credi a quello che vuoi, però, da stupido, ti dico che se avesse moglie e figli addosso, col cazzo che riuscirebbe a fare sto giochino TUTTI I GIORNI...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non lavora nello stesso paese...ma a mezz'ora da dove viviamo!!!!! Lo copre un suo collega dovesse chiamare!!! Un ora può farlo perché con il suo lavoro.può... *La moglie gli sta addosso perché spesso gli scrive..stai tornando? Dove sei?* Ecc


... quando basterebbe andare a vedere la geolocalizzazione o mettere un keylogger o Cerberus e...
Siamo nel 2016 e qualcuno ancora non se ne è accorto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*.........*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti lui le ha passate le bufere in casa... E avere contro.i figli non è facile!!! Ma ha resistito... Anzi quando sua moglie x il msg la cacciato di casa lui mi ha mandato subito un audio.msg dicendomi della situazione... Piangeva! E mi diceva nonostante tutto sappi che mai ti lascerò... Ma lo volevo lasciare io x il suo bene! Lo fatto ragionare spiegandogli che non potevamo avere futuro... Una settimana ed eravamo insieme...


Un audiomessaggio??????? 

Non bastava una telefonata????


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un audiomessaggio???????
> 
> Non bastava una telefonata????


No perché non potevo..è ha lasciato un audio.mess


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... quando basterebbe andare a vedere la geolocalizzazione o mettere un keylogger o Cerberus e...
> Siamo nel 2016 e qualcuno ancora non se ne è accorto.


Sua moglie? Hahaha ...è proprio fuori da tutto questo! Completamente ignorante in materia!!!! Mio marito invece no...gli basterebbe un attimo... La geolocalizzaxione cmq devi averla attiva sul cell


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina tu continui ad impostare il discorso attorno a lui, ma il fulcro del tuo problema non è dimostrare l'intensità e la sincerità dei sentimenti di lui.
Tu vorresti qualcosa che, per tua stessa ammissione, non puoi avere.
Questo non ha soluzioni immediate, se non cambi punto di vista non ha soluzioni proprio 
:sonar:


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Scusate ragazzi, ma i modi delle scuse, se la moglie stia all' erta, se il marito dorma, o sappia o quant' altro sono un corollario che magari è anche bello da capire ma che è il minore dei problemi e sul quale è inutile assediarla.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Tu credi a quello che vuoi, però, da stupido, ti dico che se avesse moglie e figli addosso, col cazzo che riuscirebbe a fare sto giochino TUTTI I GIORNI...


Lui sta rischiando di brutto glielo pure detto.... Sua moglie è capitato che chiamasse anche quando stavamo insieme... Lui diceva appena uscito o tardo mezz'ora! Lo copre un collega e cmq non chiama sul suo posto di lavoro ma non escludo l'idea


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sua moglie? Hahaha ...è proprio fuori da tutto questo! Completamente ignorante in materia!!!! Mio marito invece no...gli basterebbe un attimo... La geolocalizzaxione cmq devi averla attiva sul cell


Alcuni programmi nascosti di controllo la possono attivare automaticamente.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusate ragazzi, ma i modi delle scuse, se la moglie stia all' erta, se il marito dorma, o sappia o quant' altro sono un corollario che magari è anche bello da capire ma che è il minore dei problemi e sul quale è inutile assediarla.


No, secondo me no, perchè lui la intorta raccontandole un sacco di balle e lei non se ne rende conto. E questo è parte del problema, IMHO.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> No perché non potevo..è ha lasciato un audio.mess


Stellina.. Racconti molti particolari, ma in realtà il senso della storia esula dai particolari...

Nel senso.. Tu ti senti equilibrata in questa situazione? Ne stai bene?

Ci son donne che hanno l amante da molti anni e stanno perfettamente bene. 
E ne va preso atto, tra sensazioni varie
Tu ti ritieni tra queste?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui sta rischiando di brutto glielo pure detto.... Sua moglie è capitato che chiamasse anche quando stavamo insieme... Lui diceva appena uscito o tardo mezz'ora! Lo copre un collega e cmq non chiama sul suo posto di lavoro ma non escludo l'idea


Sì, ma tornando a noi.
Che ci fai con tuo marito, alla fine?
Te lo tieni così?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Stellina tu continui ad impostare il discorso attorno a lui, ma il fulcro del tuo problema non è dimostrare l'intensità e la sincerità dei sentimenti di lui.
> Tu vorresti qualcosa che, per tua stessa ammissione, non puoi avere.
> Questo non ha soluzioni immediate, se non cambi punto di vista non ha soluzioni proprio
> :sonar:


Io sto rispondendo alle domande :-0 .... Che non posso averlo lo so...vorrei trovare una soluzione.. La meno dannosa sarebbe lasciarsi...e deve partire da me perché lui non lo farà mai...


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No, secondo me no, perchè lui la intorta raccontandole un sacco di balle e lei non se ne rende conto. E questo è parte del problema, IMHO.


Si, in fondo è molto, molto probabile, ma devi scontrarti con il "voler credere".


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui sta rischiando di brutto glielo pure detto.... Sua moglie è capitato che chiamasse anche quando stavamo insieme... Lui diceva appena uscito o tardo mezz'ora! Lo copre un collega e cmq non chiama sul suo posto di lavoro ma non escludo l'idea


Vabbè, ma tu cosa vorresti? Lasciarlo? Dimenticarlo? Continuare così senza sentirti una sfascia famiglie? Che lui lasci la moglie e voi due vi sposiate con l'abito bianco e i notabili del paese come testimoni? Andare a vivere con lui e i bambini a santo domingo?
Ci sono cose che proprio non si possono avere.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stellina.. Racconti molti particolari, ma in realtà il senso della storia esula dai particolari...
> 
> Nel senso.. Tu ti senti equilibrata in questa situazione? Ne stai bene?
> 
> ...


Sto bene quando siamo insieme poi dopo sto male... La lontananza e tutto il resto sono atroci .... Per non parlare vdella domenica... Un incubo! Sto bene quando ci vediamo o ci Scriviamo ma vivo tutto male ..solo che non riesco a stancarmi da lui ...a non vederlo a non sentirlo...o stargli.lontana


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> No, secondo me no, perchè lui la intorta raccontandole un sacco di balle e lei non se ne rende conto. E questo è parte del problema, IMHO.


Queste dinamiche si mettono in piedi in 2.. E con non dichiarata complicità.

Salvo poi riservarsi la facoltà di cadere dalle nuvole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo facciano allora, anche se ho il fondato sospetto che l'altro si defili.
> Sai che penso persino che il non decidere di avere un futuro insieme sia in fondo una decisione, lui perchè ci sta comodo, lei pure, nel suo senso di crogiolarsi all' infinito senza prendersi in fondo la responsabilità di interpretare onestamente se stessa ed i suoi desideri fino in fondo, nell' illusoria ma endorfinica situazione dove non condividendo la quotidianità e le problematiche connesse si prenda solo il meglio, il futuribile, il possibile fantasmagorico.


Perdona se quoto solo te ma col telefono non riesco a multi quotare, vorrei rispondere anche a Danny.
Non mi sono spiegata per cui ritento.
Nella realtà, anche se la gente fa quei discorsi riportati da danny, agisce in maniera spesso del tutto inconsapevolmente diretta dai bisogni, per cui invece di capire che sarebbe giusto per se stessi divorziare ( o comunque chiudere ) e stop, divorzia PER trovare qualcun altro o perché c'è qualcun altro (=bisogno- ricerca di sostegno-presunta incapacità di sostenersi da soli a livello emotivo).
Mi sto riagganciando al discorso fatto da me precedentemente, nessuno che guardi a se stesso - nel senso di responsabilità ( a se stessi, non ai figli!) non tanto di diritto.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu cosa vorresti? Lasciarlo? Dimenticarlo? Continuare così senza sentirti una sfascia famiglie? Che lui lasci la moglie e voi due vi sposiate con l'abito bianco e i notabili del paese come testimoni? Andare a vivere con lui e i bambini a santo domingo?
> Ci sono cose che proprio non si possono avere.


Ecco brava ...e più passa il tempo più me ne rendo conto! Lui mi dice di viverci come possiamo... Di stare bene... Di non soffrire... Che meglio così che niente... Che.mi starà sempre accanto... Io non pretendo nulla nemmeno che lasci la sua famiglia


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io sto rispondendo alle domande :-0 .... Che non posso averlo lo so...vorrei trovare una soluzione.. La meno dannosa sarebbe lasciarsi...e deve partire da me perché lui non lo farà mai...


Evvabbè, non puoi pretendere anche che ti lasci lui 
Lascialo tu, è sufficiente.
Ma non per il suo bene. Per il tuo.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdona se quoto solo te ma col telefono non riesco a multi quotare, vorrei rispondere anche a Danny.
> Non mi sono spiegata per cui ritento.
> Nella realtà, anche se la gente fa quei discorsi riportati da danny, agisce in maniera spesso del tutto inconsapevolmente diretta dai bisogni, per cui invece di capire che sarebbe giusto per se stessi divorziare ( o comunque chiudere ) e stop, divorzia PER trovare qualcun altro o perché c'è qualcun altro (=bisogno- ricerca di sostegno-presunta incapacità di sostenersi da soli a livello emotivo).
> Mi sto riagganciando al discorso fatto da me precedentemente, nessuno che guardi a se stesso - nel senso di responsabilità ( a se stessi, non ai figli!) non tanto di diritto.


Ah si ora ho capito, in effetti, io non l'ho nemmeno detto, tanto per me sarebbe chiaro come ragionamento, che prima di arrivare alla frutta di appoggiarsi ad un amante eleggendolo a centro della sua vita io mi sarei primariamente separata dal marito.
(Se ho ben compreso).


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdona se quoto solo te ma col telefono non riesco a multi quotare, vorrei rispondere anche a Danny.
> Non mi sono spiegata per cui ritento.
> *Nella realtà, anche se la gente fa quei discorsi riportati da danny, agisce in maniera spesso del tutto inconsapevolmente diretta dai bisogni,* *per cui invece di capire che sarebbe giusto per se stessi divorziare ( o comunque chiudere ) e stop*, divorzia PER trovare qualcun altro o perché c'è qualcun altro (=bisogno- ricerca di sostegno-presunta incapacità di sostenersi da soli a livello emotivo).
> Mi sto riagganciando al discorso fatto da me precedentemente, nessuno che guardi a se stesso - nel senso di responsabilità ( a se stessi, non ai figli!) non tanto di diritto.


Sì.


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ecco brava ...e più passa il tempo più me ne rendo conto! Lui mi dice di viverci come possiamo... Di stare bene... Di non soffrire... Che meglio così che niente... Che.mi starà sempre accanto... Io non pretendo nulla nemmeno che lasci la sua famiglia


Sì, ma è evidente che tu, per struttura mentale, non ne sei in grado e vuoi il gran finale romantico. Quindi ci stai male perché sai bene che a riguardo non c'è trippa per gatti. Quindi, molto più rapido e semplice che cambiare mentalità, mollalo


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Evvabbè, non puoi pretendere anche che ti lasci lui
> Lascialo tu, è sufficiente.
> Ma non per il suo bene. Per il tuo.


Troppa responsabilità.
Lui se ne è già lavato anticipatamente le mani 

"Io non ti lascerò mai"

Traduzione: "cazzi tuoi"


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah si ora ho capito, in effetti, io non l'ho nemmeno detto, tanto per me sarebbe chiaro come ragionamento, che prima di arrivare alla frutta di appoggiarsi ad un amante eleggendolo a centro della sua vita *io mi sarei primariamente separata dal marito.*
> (Se ho ben compreso).


... è particolare come in tutti i discorsi di Stellina il marito sia poco più di una comparsa.
Il problema principale sarebbe il rapporto con lui, ma su questo non ci si fa neppure una riflessione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ecco brava ...e più passa il tempo più me ne rendo conto! Lui mi dice di viverci come possiamo... Di stare bene... Di non soffrire... Che meglio così che niente... Che.mi starà sempre accanto... Io non pretendo nulla nemmeno che lasci la sua famiglia


non pretendi nulla, ma intanto stai male.   perchè se tu non ci stessi male, non prenderesti le pastiglie per la pressione e non saresti qui.

ma siccome prendi le pastiglie, vuol dire che la prima a non crederti sei proprio tu.


tu non troverai il coraggio di chiudere con quest'uomo fino a che non incontrerai il cavaliere sul bianco destriero che ti porta via dalla prigione incantata.

non ce la fai da sola,perchè non sei mai stata da sola.    e anche se stiamo qui 2 anni a spiegarti che al buio anche la tua ombra ti lascerà da sola e che se non te la sai cavare,ci resti sotto, tu non lo capirai.

perchè non ne hai fatto l'esperienza.    e non è un'accusa, ma una constatazione.

non t'invidio per nulla, non è una bella situazione.   come la rigiri, ne esci ugualmente perdente.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdona se quoto solo te ma col telefono non riesco a multi quotare, vorrei rispondere anche a Danny.
> Non mi sono spiegata per cui ritento.
> Nella realtà, anche se la gente fa quei discorsi riportati da danny, agisce in maniera spesso del tutto inconsapevolmente diretta dai bisogni, per cui invece di capire che sarebbe giusto per se stessi divorziare ( o comunque chiudere ) e stop, divorzia PER trovare qualcun altro o perché c'è qualcun altro (=bisogno- ricerca di sostegno-presunta incapacità di sostenersi da soli a livello emotivo).
> Mi sto riagganciando al discorso fatto da me precedentemente, nessuno che guardi a se stesso - nel senso di responsabilità ( a se stessi, non ai figli!) non tanto di diritto.


Ma se manco c'è la responsabilità di lasciare l amante, in questo caso... 
Che la fa star male 23 ore al giorno...

Chiedi a una 500 le prestazioni di una Ferrari...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina, ti faccio una domanda.
Lasciando da parte l'esito della storia dell'amante, tu hai un problema con tuo marito.
Ed è un problema grosso. Non hai mai pensato di separarti da lui?
Di provare anche solo temporaneamente come sarebbe vivere la tua vita da sola, senza di lui?
E concludo con un'altra questione: questo problema è emerso prepotentemente dopo il tradimento, credi ne sia una causa, lo avverti con maggiore (o minore) intensità ora?
Indipendentemente da quello che vorrà fare l'amante con te, tu cosa vuoi fare con tuo marito?
Sei ancora giovane.
Non sprecare gli anni.


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... è particolare come in tutti i discorsi di Stellina il marito sia poco più di una comparsa.
> Il problema principale sarebbe il rapporto con lui, ma su questo non ci si fa neppure una riflessione.


Lei l'ha detto che non le interessa particolarmente
_la cosa preoccupante è che non ha neppure spiato il telefonino_:facepalm:

lei sta male per l'amore impossibile con l'amante e per le sue proiezioni romantiche


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

Per me rischi molto piu'   tu di lui.

Lui, se proprio gli va male male,  deve pensare solo a se stesso, tu hai 2 bimbi piccoli, non mi sembra una  cosa trascurabile.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, in fondo è molto, molto probabile, ma devi scontrarti con il "voler credere".


Sicuramente c'è un "muro contro muro", ma per quello che ho capito lei ha una percezione troppo idealizzata di lui  che è elemento centrale nel far si che questa storia sia vissuta in modo molto poco salubre da lei. Quindi o lo ridimensiona con una visione più realista o la chiude, altrimenti sono cazzi... 

Poi, purtroppo hai ragione che non ascolterà finchè non ci avrà sbattuto il muso, ma se vedo il muro, il dovere di farglielo presente io sento di averlo, indipendentemente da quello che sarà l'esito...


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma pensa al tuo di bene che qui con il cerino in mano ci resti tu, non lui...


quoto questo e tutti i tuoi interventi, "more solito" come dicevano i romani


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_: non proiettare troppo neanche tu, però.
> I geni del male esistono, non sono la maggioranza. Anzi direi la minima parte.


La maggior parte è fessa, ma sta storia che leggono  "ti amo" (e poi è da scemi mandare s farsi beccare) e poi vanno a chiedere informazioni al parroco neanche in un film anni cinquanta.


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto questo e tutti i tuoi interventi, "more solito" come dicevano i romani



aiutami a dissuaderla dall'insistere con il señor Hidalgo


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> aiutami a dissuaderla dall'insistere con il señor Hidalgo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io ho provato a fare delle osservazioni di buon senso ma mi ha ignorata  

dici che la goccia scava la roccia? può funzionare?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Considerazione personale a margine. Credo che qui ci sia un problema generale con l'amantato che nessuno a quanto pare riesce a centrare. Non riguarda i figli, non riguarda quel che si lascia, ma quello a cui si va incontro.
> A me per esempio fa specie questo consigliare o desiderare la separazione non tanto per liberarsi, ma per trovare qualche altro sostegno di cui, mediante  queste storie, ci si crea un'illusione feroce. Una proiezione vera e propria. Nessuno che viva nel presente, oh.


Troppo difficile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se manco c'è la responsabilità di lasciare l amante, in questo caso...
> Che la fa star male 23 ore al giorno...
> 
> Chiedi a una 500 le prestazioni di una Ferrari...


No, io non chiedo proprio nulla. 
Ho già scritto nel mio primo intervento che per rendersi conto di certe cose non basta un giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Vabbè, che in due anni il marito non guardi quanto spende di ludoteca e non si chieda com'è che tutti i giorni sono lì un'ora è strano, ma magari lui è molto distratto (o "assente" come dici tu) e non ci fa caso.
> 
> Ma no, se è vero che i suoi sanno o sospettano e lo tengono d'occhio, non è assolutamente credibile che lui dica di uscire un'ora o due dopo. Perlomeno non se si tratta di una cosa quotidiana, una tantum potrebbe anche passare, ma tutti i giorni non ci credo neanche con il timbro notarile. Per me hanno ragione Perplesso e Brunetta...
> 
> Ma io vorrei capire una cosa: dici che il paese è piccolo e qualcuno comincia a mormorare, che sono state chieste informazioni su di te addirittura al parroco e a parenti suoi che ti conoscono bene. In tutto questo, tuo marito dov'è? Perso nei meandri dello smartphone? Ormai dovrebbe aver ricevuto ampie notizie in merito ai tuoi incontri clandestini...


Il marito non indaga perché lei non indaghi sui soldi spesi al motel. Sennò di cosa scrive in continuazione su whatsapp, di Zaza e Pellé?


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito non indaga perché lei non indaghi sui soldi spesi al motel. Sennò di cosa scrive in continuazione su whatsapp, di Zaza e Pellé?


E' probabile. Però Stellina mi sta descrivendo un mondo che dalla mia prospettiva è un pò scentrato...

Suo marito che guarda continuamente lo smartphone o parla al telefono, mentre il parroco e tutto il paese fanno gossip su sua moglie, ma lui sembra esserne beatamente all'oscuro...

La moglie dell'amante che invece di insultarlo a quattr'occhi lo fa tramite sms, e lo tiene d'occhio. Come non si sa, perchè poi basta che lui dica rientro dopo e nessuno indaga, e lo fa tutti i giorni.

Cioè, in questo paesino il parroco è ancora il centro di tutto, ma loro si parlano solo via audiomessaggi e sms, però nessuno usa un GPS. 

Mah...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E' probabile. Però Stellina mi sta descrivendo un mondo che dalla mia prospettiva è un pò scentrato...
> 
> Suo marito che guarda continuamente lo smartphone o parla al telefono, mentre il parroco e tutto il paese fanno gossip su sua moglie, ma lui sembra esserne beatamente all'oscuro...
> 
> ...


Ma anche senza gps vai una volta a vedere dove sta tuo marito!

Non so molto di paesi perché magari il tradito è l'ultimo a sapere.
Quello che è strano è sia il quadro che si è fatto lei, guidata dall'amante, in cui una moglie controlla perché vuole sapere quando buttare la pasta o vuol sapere se il marito può prendere il latte. Allora anch'io controllo mio figlio!


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E' probabile. Però Stellina mi sta descrivendo un mondo che dalla mia prospettiva è un pò scentrato...
> 
> Suo marito che guarda continuamente lo smartphone o parla al telefono, mentre il parroco e tutto il paese fanno gossip su sua moglie, ma lui sembra esserne beatamente all'oscuro...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;DE9IchvpOPk]https://youtu.be/DE9IchvpOPk[/video]

...
l'uso distorto della tecnologia ha raggiunto in fretta anche gli ambienti che sembravano più refrattari.


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche senza gps vai una volta a vedere dove sta tuo marito!
> 
> Non so molto di paesi perché magari il tradito è l'ultimo a sapere.
> Quello che è strano è sia il quadro che si è fatto lei, guidata dall'amante, in cui una moglie controlla perché vuole sapere quando buttare la pasta o vuol sapere se il marito può prendere il latte. Allora anch'io controllo mio figlio!


Esatto, a questi livelli tutti controllano tutti. Però secondo me, controllare è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*....*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, io non chiedo proprio nulla.
> Ho già scritto nel mio primo intervento che per rendersi conto di certe cose non basta un giorno.


si....


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non proiettare.
> 
> Chi mai sta con i figli 24hsu 24?
> Esiste la scuola e, per chi ci va, catechismo e le attività sportive.
> ...


Non proietto proprio per nulla. Posso aver passato fasi simili con mia moglie ma se parlo in questo modo è più per quello che vedo in giro...... 
Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che t'incarognisci su certe storie ( proietti ?) ...... questa ragazza qua ha sbagliato e continua imperterrita per la sua strada piena di errori e ingenuità. L'errore iniziale è stato il matrimonio e finche non capisce che deve uscire da quello il resto sono cazzate e ingenuita da corollario.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non pretendi nulla, ma intanto stai male.   perchè se tu non ci stessi male, non prenderesti le pastiglie per la pressione e non saresti qui.
> 
> ma siccome prendi le pastiglie, vuol dire che la prima a non crederti sei proprio tu.
> 
> ...


O dio quanti.commenti! Non pensavo di scatenare tutto questo! Ma li leggo tutti e molti mi stanno facendo riflettere! Sì io vedo un finale romantico perché sono innamorata! Sarò pure ingenua ma ho continuato questa storia tra mille insicurezze ..all inizio poi ero completamente terrorizzata... Mi sono lasciata andare con il tempo...due mesi per l esattezza..
Io non escludo nulla dalla vita nemmeno che lui mi menta in fin dei conti i primi tre mesi lo ha fatto quando mi diceva ti amo e non esisteva nessun altra o non scriveva a nessuna... E poi beccato con quella...un episodio che poi ho perdonato ma che non dimentico!!!... Non ho paura di rimanere sola ma stancarmi da lui non è facile... Lui continua a tenermi vicina con la sua dolcezza e il suo amore e probabilmente io non so resistergli perché lo amo e x questo mi sento debole


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma tornando a noi.
> Che ci fai con tuo marito, alla fine?
> Te lo tieni così?


Mio marito è sposato con il suo telefono... Intrattiene chat con amici e amiche..ha gruppi..ha li la sua vita! Poco elabora che ho bisogno di lui.. Arriva il sabato se non gli dico io usciamo lui sta lì sul divano! Vorrei un uomo.più complice che condividesse con me molte cose... Ormai è come se non ci fosse x me... A volte mi nausea vederlo sempre al cellulare perso nelle sue cose... Come se volesse vivere nel suo.mondo e guai se lo sveglio... Non si accorge nemmeno se sto giù....al mio.amante basta guardarmi un attimo x capirlo! Ritornare in questa solitudine mi fa paura...sola non posso farcela


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non proietto proprio per nulla. Posso aver passato fasi simili con mia moglie ma se parlo in questo modo è più per quello che vedo in giro......
> Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che t'incarognisci su certe storie ( proietti ?) ...... questa ragazza qua ha sbagliato e continua imperterrita per la sua strada piena di errori e ingenuità. *L'errore iniziale è stato il matrimonio e finche non capisce che deve uscire da quello* il resto sono cazzate e ingenuita da corollario.


Ed è su questo che io continuo a insistere che deve ragionare.


----------



## banshee (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mio marito è sposato con il suo telefono... Intrattiene chat con amici e amiche..ha gruppi..ha li la sua vita! Poco elabora che ho bisogno di lui.. Arriva il sabato se non gli dico io usciamo lui sta lì sul divano! Vorrei un uomo.più complice che condividesse con me molte cose... Ormai è come se non ci fosse x me... A volte mi nausea vederlo sempre al cellulare perso nelle sue cose... Come se volesse vivere nel suo.mondo e guai se lo sveglio... Non si accorge nemmeno se sto giù....al mio.amante basta guardarmi un attimo x capirlo! Ritornare in questa solitudine mi fa paura...sola non posso farcela


stellina ma ti è mai venuto il dubbio che tuo marito possa avere un'altra? o lo escludi, non c'hai mai pensato..


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mio marito è sposato con il suo telefono... Intrattiene chat con amici e amiche..ha gruppi..ha li la sua vita! Poco elabora che ho bisogno di lui.. Arriva il sabato se non gli dico io usciamo lui sta lì sul divano! Vorrei un uomo.più complice che condividesse con me molte cose... *Ormai è come se non ci fosse x me*... A volte mi nausea vederlo sempre al cellulare perso nelle sue cose...* Come se volesse vivere nel suo.mondo e guai se lo sveglio.*.. Non si accorge nemmeno se sto giù....al mio.amante basta guardarmi un attimo x capirlo! Ritornare in questa solitudine mi fa paura...sola non posso farcela


Dagli una scossa a questo marito.
PS Tu ti accorgi di lui, piuttosto?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Stellina...
> Se lui esce con la scusa dell'ora, vuol dire che la moglie non ce l'ha affatto addosso, OK? Altrimenti, facendolo tutti i giorni vi sareste gia' trovati davanti tutta la famiglia a quest'ora, e da mesi. Quindi ti dipinge un quadro di un certo tipo perchè tu ti tenga a distanza. Questo è il punto-
> 
> In un paesino se le chiacchiere sono già a livello di parroci e parentela varia, o tuo marito deve essere riesumato (nel senso che è seppellito sottoterra) o le voci gli sono già abbondantemente arrivate, a mio parere...


Mio marito torna dal lavoro e sta al Cell...esce poco in giro in paese.... Ma cmq sia non è che in paese si parla di noi! Lo sanno solo alcuni dei suoi parenti bdel.msg e non lo direbbero.in giro...più che altro x lui visto che è una persona ben vista in paese! Idem il parroco non parlerebbe! È un amico in comune al quale ho dovuto mentire!!!! Mi ha detto che moglie e figlio hanno chiesto informazioni a lui su di me e del.msg.... Il.parroco mi ha chiesto un consulto e io gli ho dovuto negare la storia... Mi ha solo.guardata e mi ha detto ... Attenta... Lui ha alla fine il suo lavoro tu perderesti tutta la tua famiglia se fosse vero! Ho pianto e sono andata via


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> O dio quanti.commenti! Non pensavo di scatenare tutto questo! Ma li leggo tutti e molti mi stanno facendo riflettere! Sì io vedo un finale romantico perché sono innamorata! Sarò pure ingenua ma ho continuato questa storia tra mille insicurezze ..all inizio poi ero completamente terrorizzata... Mi sono lasciata andare con il tempo...due mesi per l esattezza..
> Io non escludo nulla dalla vita nemmeno che lui mi menta in fin dei conti i primi tre mesi lo ha fatto quando mi diceva ti amo e non esisteva nessun altra o non scriveva a nessuna... E poi beccato con quella...un episodio che poi ho perdonato ma che non dimentico!!!... *Non ho paura di rimanere sola ma stancarmi da lui non è facile*... Lui continua a tenermi vicina con la sua dolcezza e il suo amore e probabilmente io non so resistergli perché lo amo e x questo mi sento debole


va bene.. abbiamo sviscerato.. è tutto abbastanza definito

passiamo alle cose pratiche.. il prossimo appuntamento quando sarebbe..?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dagli una scossa a questo marito.
> PS Tu ti accorgi di lui, piuttosto?


La scossa riesce a dargliela solo sua madre...con lei fa tutto! Suocera poi non ne parliamo... Con me una vipera


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non proietto proprio per nulla. Posso aver passato fasi simili con mia moglie ma se parlo in questo modo è più per quello che vedo in giro......
> Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che t'incarognisci su certe storie ( proietti ?) ...... questa ragazza qua ha sbagliato e continua imperterrita per la sua strada piena di errori e ingenuità. L'errore iniziale è stato il matrimonio e finche non capisce che deve uscire da quello il resto sono cazzate e ingenuita da corollario.


Forse. O forse hanno sbagliato durante il matrimonio.
Ma lì parlavo di non esserci con la testa.
Molti anni fa ero una ragazza ingenua e senza esperienza di figli e frequentavo casa di una giovane sposa. Trovavo che si occupasse in un modo frenetico dei figli senza attenzione, ma non avevo la capacità di capire cosa non andava. Molti anni dopo in tempi recenti ho saputo di una sua relazione a quei tempi. Le figlie hanno avuto molti problemi sentimentali. Ora è una nonna iperprotettiva con i nipoti che non hanno la dovuta attenzione dalle madri. È una catena. Solo in prospettiva si capiscono tante cose.
È solo un caso, ma emblematico.
I bambini non capiscono, ma sentono.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> va bene.. abbiamo sviscerato.. è tutto abbastanza definito
> 
> passiamo alle cose pratiche.. il prossimo appuntamento quando sarebbe..?


Fra due ore...e credo gli parlerò seriamente


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> La scossa riesce a dargliela solo sua madre...con lei fa tutto! Suocera poi non ne parliamo... Con me una vipera


E magari non ha tutti i torti?
Ma dai non ti si può leggere! Tu cornifichi allegramente e la vipera è la suocera?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Fra due ore


vai!! 
è quotidiana la cosa, ho capito bene, vero..?
quindi stai per cominciare a sentirti bene all'idea..? 

tutto sistemato per il discorso sicurezza...? ogni giorno immagino sarà un po' stressante.. 
ti pesa questo stress?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E magari non ha tutti i torti?
> Ma dai non ti si può leggere! Tu cornifichi allegramente e la vipera è la suocera?


Che centra questo scusa? Lo è sempre stata non a caso ho dovuto sopportare pure lei...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vai!!
> è quotidiana la cosa, ho capito bene, vero..?
> quindi stai per cominciare a sentirti bene all'idea..?
> 
> ...


Certo che mi.pesa...non è facile... Per niente facile


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che centra questo scusa? Lo è sempre stata non a caso ho dovuto sopportare pure lei...


Magari ha capito che non c'è amore tra voi.
C'entra comunque. Ci vuole fegato a dare della vipera mentre si tradisce il figlio della vipera.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo che mi.pesa...non è facile... Per niente facile


eh immagino.. è una vitaccia... 
ma vi vedete in auto o avete un posticino tutto vostro?...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ha capito che non c'è amore tra voi.
> C'entra comunque. Ci vuole fegato a dare della vipera mentre si tradisce il figlio della vipera.


Non sai come mi tratta...


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh immagino.. è una vitaccia...
> ma vi vedete in auto o avete un posticino tutto vostro?...


                Fuori paese..... Certo che devi coglionarmi...non pretendo di essere certo capita


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse. O forse hanno sbagliato durante il matrimonio.
> Ma lì parlavo di non esserci con la testa.
> Molti anni fa ero una ragazza ingenua e senza esperienza di figli e frequentavo casa di una giovane sposa. Trovavo che si occupasse in un modo frenetico dei figli senza attenzione, ma non avevo la capacità di capire cosa non andava. Molti anni dopo in tempi recenti ho saputo di una sua relazione a quei tempi. Le figlie hanno avuto molti problemi sentimentali. Ora è una nonna iperprotettiva con i nipoti che non hanno la dovuta attenzione dalle madri. È una catena. Solo in prospettiva si capiscono tante cose.
> È solo un caso, ma emblematico.
> I bambini non capiscono, ma sentono.


 a volte uso la ragione altre volte il cuore! Quando provo a dire basta devi mettere fine a questa storia mi ritrovo lui davanti e non ho.il coraggio... Ho paura di perderlo... Ho paura di soffrire troppo... In qualsiasi modo non so come uscirne.... A giorni penso che alla fine lacdevo vivere così come viene senza troppi film... Accettare una relazione così di quell.ora e qualche chat durante la giornata... Altre volte non accetto più nulla e ho voglia di mettere la parola fine


----------



## ivanl (5 Luglio 2016)

il mio pensiero va ai poveri bambini, tra un padre assente ed una madre che li deposita come pacchi per andare a scopare in giro...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh immagino.. è una vitaccia...
> ...


Che coglionarti..
Ho detto che è una vitaccia, e lo credo

Io non durerei 3 settimane, non l ho mai fatta, ma non x questo credo sia tutto rose e fiori.. Anzi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non sai come mi tratta...


Peggio di come tu tratti suo figlio?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il mio pensiero va ai poveri bambini, tra un padre assente ed una madre che li deposita come pacchi per andare a scopare in giro...


Sono felici teblo assicuro.... Dopo abbiamo il gelato e il parco insieme.... Li seguo continuamente... Gli preparo i loro dolci preferiti ...li sazio di abbracci e coccole... Ai miei figli non faccio mancare nulla


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Peggio di come tu tratti suo figlio?


Ah certo perché se sono arrivata a questo punto la colpa è solo mia credi?


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non sai come mi tratta...


 capisco che un uomo che si fa trattare male da sua madre, che lo rispetta così poco da permettere che tratti male pure te ci si disinnamori in fretta
però l'amante che si fa beccare dalla moglie e ti manda il videomessaggio in lacrime non è meglio
metti dei paletti, a tutti
suocera, parenti, amante (i messaggi della moglie se li tenga per se...) 
mi sembra una situazione da claustrofobia ma con sto amante e il suo smartphone non è che sia sta ventata di freschezza
:unhappy:


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> La scossa riesce a dargliela solo sua madre...con lei fa tutto! Suocera poi non ne parliamo... Con me una vipera


Ok. Se devi cambiare la tua vita lo puoi fare solo ora. Sei nella posizione che puoi lasciare tuo marito la suocera tutto quanto ti pesa senza rimpianti. Sei giovane. Ora o mai più. Non concentrarti solo sullo struggimento per l'amante. Valuta la solidità di quello che hai.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ah certo perché se sono arrivata a questo punto la colpa è solo mia credi?


La mia domanda era un altra, in verità..

La colpa mori fanciulla...

Parlavo se credi di trattar meglio tu suo figlio, rispetto a come ti senti trattata da lei.. Ma con molto relax e obiettività

Mi interessa cosa ne pensi tu

Quel che penso io non conta


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ah certo perché se sono arrivata a questo punto la colpa è solo mia credi?


La tua responsabilita' è limitata al tradimento. Per la crisi di coppia le colpe sono da spartire. Domanda: ma quando lui è al cellulare tu cosa fai?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2016)

Altra domanda classica: sesso. Con tuo marito, come va? Con l'amante?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> a volte uso la ragione altre volte il cuore! Quando provo a dire basta devi mettere fine a questa storia mi ritrovo lui davanti e non ho.il coraggio... Ho paura di perderlo... Ho paura di soffrire troppo... In qualsiasi modo non so come uscirne.... A giorni penso che alla fine lacla devo vivere così come viene senza troppi film... Accettare una relazione così di quell.ora e qualche chat durante la giornata... Altre volte non accetto più nulla e ho voglia di mettere la parola fine


Guarda che ti stiamo riempendo di mazzate, ma ti capiamo.
Tutti abbiamo bisogno di attenzioni, almeno questo in mancanza di amore, e tutti ci siamo infatuato e innamorati. Qualcuno ha tradito o è stato tradito o è stata amante.
Ma tu non riesci a rinunciare a distaccarti dall'amante non perché lui è questo grande amore, ma perché senza ti sembra di non avere niente. Perché affrontare la realtà del tuo matrimonio a viso aperto con assunzione di responsabilità reciproche è pesante. E nel paese con la mentalità ristretta ci vivi tu. 
Forse possiamo farti vedere che continuare a fare finta è peggio perché verrai scoperta non ci saranno più margini per recuperare niente.


----------



## Tessa (5 Luglio 2016)

Rientro solo adesso e al di là di molti buoni consigli state esagerando.
La questione amante/cattiva madre non esiste. 
Madri presentissime hanno fatto più danni della grandine. Qualche ora in ludoteca non ha mai traumatizzato nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rientro solo adesso e al di là di molti buoni consigli state esagerando.
> La questione amante/cattiva madre non esiste.
> Madri presentissime hanno fatto più danni della grandine. Qualche ora in ludoteca non ha mai traumatizzato nessuno.


Non è la ludoteca. Infatti io ho parlato di perdita per lei.
Il problema è la testa. Essere dentro la vita che si vive o fuori e i figli sono fuori dalla vita di entrambi.
Lei non riesce a reagire per sé, magari può farlo spinta da questa consapevolezza, i figli non possono trovarsi dei genitori alternativi.


----------



## Tessa (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è la ludoteca. Infatti io ho parlato di perdita per lei.
> Il problema è la testa. *Essere dentro la vita che si vive o fuori *e i figli sono fuori dalla vita di entrambi.
> Lei non riesce a reagire per sé, magari può farlo spinta da questa consapevolezza, i figli non possono trovarsi dei genitori alternativi.


Questo si.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti stiamo riempendo di mazzate, ma ti capiamo.
> Tutti abbiamo bisogno di attenzioni, almeno questo in mancanza di amore, e tutti ci siamo infatuato e innamorati. Qualcuno ha tradito o è stato tradito o è stata amante.
> Ma tu non riesci a rinunciare a distaccarti dall'amante non perché lui è questo grande amore, ma perché senza ti sembra di non avere niente. Perché affrontare la realtà del tuo matrimonio a viso aperto con assunzione di responsabilità reciproche è pesante. E nel paese con la mentalità ristretta ci vivi tu.
> Forse possiamo farti vedere che continuare a fare finta è peggio perché verrai scoperta non ci saranno più margini per recuperare niente.


Ah sì lo so..non ci saranno margini! Ma prendere in mano la situazione con chi? Marito o amante? Con mio marito ci ho provato più volte... Sono stanca di provare ancora.... Con l.insuccesso di sempre...vado avanti con alti e bassi! Non litighiamo quasi mai non so se è segno buono! Dormiamo separatamente la notte ma questo dovuto alla bambina non x scelta nostra.. Rapporti? Una volta ogni tre settimane pure troppo! È vero non riesco a staccare con il.mio amante..mi da tutto quello che mi.manca


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Tessa ha detto:


> Rientro solo adesso e al di là di molti buoni consigli state esagerando.
> La questione amante/cattiva madre non esiste.
> Madri presentissime hanno fatto più danni della grandine. Qualche ora in ludoteca non ha mai traumatizzato nessuno.


Hai ragione
Basta facebook... O qualsiasi altra cosa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ah sì lo so..non ci saranno margini! Ma prendere in mano la situazione con chi? Marito o amante? Con mio marito ci ho provato più volte... Sono stanca di provare ancora.... Con l.insuccesso di sempre...vado avanti con alti e bassi! Non litighiamo quasi mai non so se è segno buono! Dormiamo separatamente la notte ma questo dovuto alla bambina non x scelta nostra.. Rapporti? Una volta ogni tre settimane pure troppo! È vero non riesco a staccare con il.mio amante..mi da tutto quello che mi.manca


Con tuo marito! Non vedi che chiudi gli occhi?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ah sì lo so..non ci saranno margini! Ma prendere in mano la situazione con chi? Marito o amante? Con mio marito ci ho provato più volte... Sono stanca di provare ancora.... Con l.insuccesso di sempre...vado avanti con alti e bassi! Non litighiamo quasi mai non so se è segno buono! Dormiamo separatamente la notte ma questo dovuto alla bambina non x scelta nostra.. Rapporti? Una volta ogni tre settimane pure troppo! È vero non riesco a staccare con il.mio amante..mi da tutto quello che mi.manca


trovati un avvocato e fatti consegnare un modulo per la richiesta di separazione consensuale.   mettiglielo sul comodino e vedi che li stacca gli occhi dal telefono.

e dillo al tuo amante, che hai deciso di separarti.    vediamo che faccia fa.


----------



## kikko64 (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> trovati un avvocato e fatti consegnare un modulo per la richiesta di separazione consensuale.   mettiglielo sul comodino e vedi che li stacca gli occhi dal telefono.
> 
> e dillo al tuo amante, che hai deciso di separarti.    vediamo che faccia fa.


Quoto ...


----------



## incacchiata nera (5 Luglio 2016)

*brava!*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che qualsiasi cosa accada non mi lascerà mai! Parole dette più volte! Fatemi capire...quindi quest uomo è un perfetto abile amante che mi sta solo.illudendo? Non devo credere ai suoi sentimenti? Dovrei lasciarlo in tronco? Mi pare di capire che il riassunto è questo! Lui mi starebbe prendenfo in giro... Sono solo.un occasione x lui.. Non mi ama come sostiene???



Ottimo sunto piccolina... 
Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti, questo è il mio primo giorno... spero presto di confrontarmi con voi riguardo la mia storia...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2016)

incacchiata nera ha detto:


> Ottimo sunto piccolina...
> Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti, questo è il mio primo giorno... spero presto di confrontarmi con voi riguardo la mia storia...


Ciao e benvenuta


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

incacchiata nera ha detto:


> Ottimo sunto piccolina...
> Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti, questo è il mio primo giorno... spero presto di confrontarmi con voi riguardo la mia storia...


.... benvenuta, curioso di scoprire i motivi della tua incacchiatura


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



incacchiata nera ha detto:


> Ottimo sunto piccolina...
> Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti, questo è il mio primo giorno... spero presto di confrontarmi con voi riguardo la mia storia...


Benvenuta!!


----------



## incacchiata nera (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> trovati un avvocato e fatti consegnare un modulo per la richiesta di separazione consensuale.   mettiglielo sul comodino e vedi che li stacca gli occhi dal telefono.
> 
> e dillo al tuo amante, che hai deciso di separarti.    vediamo che faccia fa.


quoto anche io


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

incacchiata nera ha detto:


> quoto anche io


Ciao incacchiata nera.

Perchè sei incacchiata nera?


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tuo marito! Non vedi che chiudi gli occhi?


Bloccata al.massimo... Ho cercato di parlare non mi uscivano le parole! A fronte di tutti questi ragionamenti ne ho fatto uno mio.personale.... Cioè che mi ama..lo.amo ma la nostra storia non ha futuro! Sono stanca di sentirmi dire domani vado con mia moglie li...mia moglie mi ha detto questo... Domenica siamo lì ....gli ho detto ma tu quando non ci sono le altre 23 ore ti manco veramente???? Non senti.l esigenza come me di avermi al tuo fianco??? Certo che.la sento mi ha risposto ma so che dobbiamo accontentarci ...e io gli dico..allora perché queste mancanze le tiro fuori solo io? Lui ...per non farti soffrire... Evito certi discorsi!  Tu sei la mia vita lo sai...senza te morirei ! Ecc ecc .... Bloccata al massimo ...poi sono andata via ! Lui è sicuro del mio amore è forse anche della mia fragilità... Ma io non sono una donna fragile quando mi convinco di un cosa la porto avanti! E mi sto seriamente facendo tante domande! La prima se posso sopportare una vita di nascondini ...con un uomo che vedo un ora al giorno... E il resto saperlo con un altra donna nonostante sia sua moglie...ma l amore lo da a me..l'amore lo fa con me... Io devo stare a guardare la mia sofferenza... Perdermi x un uomo che non avrò mai


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bloccata al.massimo... Ho cercato di parlare non mi uscivano le parole! A fronte di tutti questi ragionamenti ne ho fatto uno mio.personale.... Cioè che mi ama..lo.amo ma la nostra storia non ha futuro! Sono stanca di sentirmi dire domani vado con mia moglie li...mia moglie mi ha detto questo... Domenica siamo lì ....gli ho detto ma tu quando non ci sono le altre 23 ore ti manco veramente???? Non senti.l esigenza come me di avermi al tuo fianco??? Certo che.la sento mi ha risposto ma so che dobbiamo accontentarci ...e io gli dico..allora perché queste mancanze le tiro fuori solo io? Lui ...per non farti soffrire... Evito certi discorsi!  Tu sei la mia vita lo sai...senza te morirei ! Ecc ecc .... Bloccata al massimo ...poi sono andata via ! Lui è sicuro del mio amore è forse anche della mia fragilità... Ma io non sono una donna fragile quando mi convinco di un cosa la porto avanti! E mi sto seriamente facendo tante domande! La prima se posso sopportare una vita di nascondini ...con un uomo che vedo un ora al giorno... E il resto saperlo con un altra donna nonostante sia sua moglie...ma l amore lo da a me..l'amore lo fa con me... Io devo stare a guardare la mia sofferenza... Perdermi x un uomo che non avrò mai


Cominci a ragionare finalmente.

A volte capita anche alle persone più intelligenti e sensibili di autobloccarsi e autobloccare il fluire del proprio pensiero critico, è una forma di salvaguardia del nostro benessere, però purtroppo spesso coincide con il cullarsi nelle proprie illusioni e nelle proprie attività rifiutandosi di vedere con chiarezza ed elaborate un necessario pensiero di autoriflessione.
Tipo tuo marito annegato dentro il telefonino, incapace di percepire il tuo disagio.
Tipo tu quando ti trinceri dietro l' idea di amore salvifico e puro che tutto può e tutto digerisce.


----------



## Stellina81 (5 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cominci a ragionare finalmente.
> 
> A volte capita anche alle persone più intelligenti e sensibili di autobloccarsi e autobloccare il fluire del proprio pensiero critico, è una forma di salvaguardia del nostro benessere, però purtroppo spesso coincide con il cullarsi nelle proprie illusioni e nelle proprie attività rifiutandosi di vedere con chiarezza ed elaborate un necessario pensiero di autoriflessione.
> Tipo tuo marito annegato dentro il telefonino, incapace di percepire il tuo disagio.
> Tipo tu quando ti trinceri dietro l' idea di amore salvifico e puro che tutto può e tutto digerisce.


L uomo che sa tradire e sta bene perché nel suo DNA è lui non io... Sua moglie non la ama ma ci sta x apparenza.. Xche gli vuole bene... X i suoi figli ma ci sta e non lascerebbe mai a 54 anni... Io gli ho dato l amore e la dolcezza che gli.mancava da una vita! Lui mi ha dato supporto consigli e ascolto e amore che mi mancava da una vita....ci siamo dati tanto a vicenda! Ma non posso e non voglio continuare a soffrire così!  L unica mia paura è come farò ad affrontare un distacco.. Nonostante sto prendendo coscienza di farlo....ma come farò? Se tutto ormai è incentrato a noi...dalla mattina alla sera.. Con chat chiamate..vederci e altro! Pure se esco lo dico a lui.. Idem lui..ci diciamo tutto... Come si fa a spezzare tutto questo? Credetemi sono in crisi nera


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> L uomo che sa tradire e sta bene perché nel suo DNA è lui non io... Sua moglie non la ama ma ci sta x apparenza.. Xche gli vuole bene... X i suoi figli ma ci sta e non lascerebbe mai a 54 anni... Io gli ho dato l amore e la dolcezza che gli.mancava da una vita! Lui mi ha dato supporto consigli e ascolto e amore che mi mancava da una vita....ci siamo dati tanto a vicenda! Ma non posso e non voglio continuare a soffrire così!  L unica mia paura è come farò ad affrontare un distacco.. Nonostante sto prendendo coscienza di farlo....ma come farò? Se tutto ormai è incentrato a noi...dalla mattina alla sera.. Con chat chiamate..vederci e altro! Pure se esco lo dico a lui.. Idem lui..ci diciamo tutto... Come si fa a spezzare tutto questo? Credetemi sono in crisi nera


Ti capisco, ma renditi conto che ne parli come di una dipendenza da droga e lo sai pure tu che le dipendenze non sono sane. Le risorse le devi trovare dentro di te, me è pacifico, per quello che ne capisco io, che devi farti aiutare da qualcuno, certo non da lui, non lo farà mai, sta troppo comodo nella poltrona in cui si è seduto. In fondo se fosse una persona perbene stringererebbe pure lui i denti e ti aiuterebbe a lasciarlo, quello sarebbe un vero atto d'amore, una cosa fatta per il tuo bene. Altro che fare le scenate e telefonarti in continuazione!
La paura dell' ignoto io la capisco, ma devi riprenderti la tua vita, anche nei confronti dell'addormentato di tuo marito. Un poco alla volta, un passetto dopo l'altro.
Spero che altri qui dentro, con la loro esperienza possano darti un contributo più pratico, in fondo il forum dovrebbe servire ed è sicuramente servito ad altre persone in passato proprio a questo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> L uomo che sa tradire e sta bene perché nel suo DNA è lui non io... Sua moglie non la ama ma ci sta x apparenza.. Xche gli vuole bene... X i suoi figli ma ci sta e non lascerebbe mai a 54 anni... Io gli ho dato l amore e la dolcezza che gli.mancava da una vita! Lui mi ha dato supporto consigli e ascolto e amore che mi mancava da una vita....ci siamo dati tanto a vicenda! Ma non posso e non voglio continuare a soffrire così!  L unica mia paura è come farò ad affrontare un distacco.. Nonostante sto prendendo coscienza di farlo....ma come farò? Se tutto ormai è incentrato a noi...dalla mattina alla sera.. Con chat chiamate..vederci e altro! Pure se esco lo dico a lui.. Idem lui..ci diciamo tutto... Come si fa a spezzare tutto questo? Credetemi sono in crisi nera


Come si fa..?...
Si fa acquisendo la consapevolezza che è tutt altro che improbabile che se da domani poteste come x magia stare insieme liberamente e senza vincoli, tra 3 mesi vi riempireste vicendevolmente di sbadigli...

Ecco come si fa


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh immagino.. è una vitaccia...
> ma vi vedete in auto o avete un posticino tutto vostro?...



Curiosone, speriamo solo non li becchino!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> L uomo che sa tradire e sta bene perché nel suo DNA è lui non io... Sua moglie non la ama ma ci sta x apparenza.. Xche gli vuole bene... X i suoi figli ma ci sta e non lascerebbe mai a 54 anni... Io gli ho dato l amore e la dolcezza che gli.mancava da una vita! Lui mi ha dato supporto consigli e ascolto e amore che mi mancava da una vita....ci siamo dati tanto a vicenda! Ma non posso e non voglio continuare a soffrire così!  L unica mia paura è come farò ad affrontare un distacco.. Nonostante sto prendendo coscienza di farlo....ma come farò? Se tutto ormai è incentrato a noi...dalla mattina alla sera.. Con chat chiamate..vederci e altro! Pure se esco lo dico a lui.. Idem lui..ci diciamo tutto... Come si fa a spezzare tutto questo? Credetemi sono in crisi nera


A 54 anni STO CAZZO.
Abbassa la cresta trentaquattrenne confusa, che le separazioni in quella fascia d'età non sono più un tabù.
Studia, muoviti, esci dal tuo paese e da queste mentalità che ti sta soffocando più del tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Ecate (5 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A 54 anni STO CAZZO.
> Abbassa la cresta trentaquattrenne confusa, che le separazioni in quella fascia d'età non sono più un tabù.
> Studia, muoviti, esci dal tuo paese e da queste mentalità che ti sta soffocando più del tuo matrimonio.


Verde!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma renditi conto che ne parli come di una dipendenza da droga e lo sai pure tu che le dipendenze non sono sane. Le risorse le devi trovare dentro di te, me è pacifico, per quello che ne capisco io, che devi farti aiutare da qualcuno, certo non da lui, non lo farà mai, sta troppo comodo nella poltrona in cui si è seduto. In fondo se fosse una persona perbene stringererebbe pure lui i denti e ti aiuterebbe a lasciarlo, quello sarebbe un vero atto d'amore, una cosa fatta per il tuo bene. Altro che fare le scenate e telefonarti in continuazione!
> La paura dell' ignoto io la capisco, ma devi riprenderti la tua vita, anche nei confronti dell'addormentato di tuo marito. Un poco alla volta, un passetto dopo l'altro.
> Spero che altri qui dentro, con la loro esperienza possano darti un contributo più pratico, in fondo il forum dovrebbe servire ed è sicuramente servito ad altre persone in passato proprio a questo.


Si esatto lui x me è una dipendenza! Cioè senza mi sento crollare il.mondo da sotto i piedi... Ecco il.punto ! Lui lo stesso.. Per questo non mi.può aiutare...non mi ha lasciata quando lo hanno.sgamato...quando era contro i suoi figli figurati se mi lascerebbe adesso! Io gli faccio presente le mie paure e che se ci scoprono so cazzi! E che lui mi.mollerebbe in tronco... Ma si arrabbia di brutto dicendo credi che non ho le palle io? Credi sia un vigliacco? Che vti credi? La dipendenza non è solo mia ...vorrei sottolineare!!!!! Poi la sua gelosia..tipo se metto una mia foto su FB o accetto.un amicizia maschile! La fine del.mondo....


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Curiosone, speriamo solo non li becchino!


In campagna... All aperto


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si esatto lui x me è una dipendenza! Cioè senza mi sento crollare il.mondo da sotto i piedi... Ecco il.punto ! Lui lo stesso.. Per questo non mi.può aiutare...non mi ha lasciata quando lo hanno.sgamato...quando era contro i suoi figli figurati se mi lascerebbe adesso! Io gli faccio presente le mie paure e che se ci scoprono so cazzi! E che lui mi.mollerebbe in tronco... Ma si arrabbia di brutto dicendo credi che non ho le palle io? Credi sia un vigliacco? Che vti credi? La dipendenza non è solo mia ...vorrei sottolineare!!!!! Poi la sua gelosia..tipo se metto una mia foto su FB o accetto.un amicizia maschile! La fine del.mondo....


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.   è pure geloso.

se non altro vedo che qualche passo avanti lo si sta facendo.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come si fa..?...
> Si fa acquisendo la consapevolezza che è tutt altro che improbabile che se da domani poteste come x magia stare insieme liberamente e senza vincoli, tra 3 mesi vi riempireste vicendevolmente di sbadigli...
> 
> Ecco come si fa


Non credo a questo.... Adesso se continuiamo così finirà come dici...perché oltre parlare e far l amore che vuoi fare altro??? Se potessimo stare insieme sarebbe tutto diverso..altro che sbadigli


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.   è pure geloso.
> 
> se non altro vedo che qualche passo avanti lo si sta facendo.


Geloso anche di un mi.piace o se metto un commento a un uomo... Cose esagerate x me non ci ero abituata...mio marito mai stato così geloso..diciamo il minimo indispensabile... Quindi non so nemmeno come gestire la cosa


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Geloso anche di un mi.piace o se metto un commento a un uomo... Cose esagerate x me non ci ero abituata...mio marito mai stato così geloso..diciamo il minimo indispensabile... Quindi non so nemmeno come gestire la cosa


non devi gestirla, devi cominciare a mettere questo sassolino sull'altro piatto della bilancia.   questo ti aiuterà a capire che quest'uomo non è disceso dal cielo per te,  ma è un essere umano dotato anche di difetti.

perchè il tuo obbiettivo più che lasciarlo dev'essere uscire da questo rapporto di dipendenza che hai.   perchè se non risolvi il secondo, non farai mai la scelta se restare con lui consapevole però dei limiti della vostra relazione oppure se uscire del tutto da una situazione che ti vede perdente in ogni caso.

tutto ciò premesso, che uno sia geloso di un like sul faccialibro mi sembra sconfortante.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A 54 anni STO CAZZO.
> Abbassa la cresta trentaquattrenne confusa, che le separazioni in quella fascia d'età non sono più un tabù.
> Studia, muoviti, esci dal tuo paese e da queste mentalità che ti sta soffocando più del tuo matrimonio.


Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non devi gestirla, devi cominciare a mettere questo sassolino sull'altro piatto della bilancia.   questo ti aiuterà a capire che quest'uomo non è disceso dal cielo per te,  ma è un essere umano dotato anche di difetti.
> 
> perchè il tuo obbiettivo più che lasciarlo dev'essere uscire da questo rapporto di dipendenza che hai.   perchè se non risolvi il secondo, non farai mai la scelta se restare con lui consapevole però dei limiti della vostra relazione oppure se uscire del tutto da una situazione che ti vede perdente in ogni caso.
> 
> tutto ciò premesso, che uno sia geloso di un like sul faccialibro mi sembra sconfortante.


Ci ho provato in passato... Credi non lo abbia fatto??? Ma lui mi parla mi dice tante nparole e fa di tutto x riportarmi da lui


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si esatto lui x me è una dipendenza! Cioè senza mi sento crollare il.mondo da sotto i piedi... Ecco il.punto ! Lui lo stesso.. Per questo non mi.può aiutare...non mi ha lasciata quando lo hanno.sgamato...quando era contro i suoi figli figurati se mi lascerebbe adesso! Io gli faccio presente le mie paure e che se ci scoprono so cazzi! E che lui mi.mollerebbe in tronco... Ma si arrabbia di brutto dicendo credi che non ho le palle io? Credi sia un vigliacco? Che vti credi? La dipendenza non è solo mia ...vorrei sottolineare!!!!! Poi la sua gelosia..tipo se metto una mia foto su FB o accetto.un amicizia maschile! La fine del.mondo....


Sei proprio in una brutta situation, il progetto deve essere liberarsene e liberarsi da questo mazzo di catene, ne va della tua salute mentale, mettiamola così. O sfuggi a questo uomo e a questa società opprimente o rimani stritolata.
Coraggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... *Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!*


Quindi ?


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... *Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile*... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!


Stare insieme no, scopare insieme sì, basta che non lo sappia nessuno.
Hai mai pensato a quanto è ipocrita e quanto ti faccia male aderire a questa mentalità?
Cambiare paese?
Perché no, se ti rende infelice vivere in questo modo.
Vi è una pur remota possibilità?
Oppure alla fine quello che conta è autoassolversi, non vedendo alcuna soluzione, e continuare a vivacchiare dividendosi tra il marito da sopportare e l'amante da scopare e lamentandosi di tutto questo?
Perché è questa la vita che ti aspetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!


Stellina, stai scrivendo un sacco di cose interessanti e indicative.
Soprattutto, dimostri di sapere e di capire dinamiche e mentalità e QUINDI i veri motivi che spingono persone come te e il tuo amante a ricercare evasioni di un certo tipo.
Per questo ti ho detto, molto banalmente: osserva impara e studia. Prima di un cambio di persona a cui stare a fianco e che ti stia a fianco tu dovresti pensare a una ristrutturazione personale e a un rafforzamento della fiducia in te stessa e delle tue potenzialità.
Mi rendo conto che dette così le mie sembrano osservazioni molto banali, ma urgono gesti concreti che ti rendano indipendente da quella mentalità medievale che dimostri di avere almeno in parte ( ed è naturale, sei nata lì), che ti rendano osservatrice e poi attrice vera della tua vita.
Ma ci vogliono palle! Bisogna abbandonare certi stereotipi mentali che tu giudichi soffocanti, ma che ti sono così comodi e funzionali perché evitano la fatica di una TUA scelta. Molto più  comodo pensare che l'ammmmmmore ( con trenta m) ti sia piovuto sopra del tutto inaspettatamente e contro la tua volontà. FATICA, SUDORE, SOFFERENZA ( che non è il rimescolamento mentre aspetti la tua ora d'aria giornaliera, quella non è sofferenza, è una brutta copia di certe trasmissioni TV già orrende di per se) 
E solo allora potrai cominciare a rispondere a quelle domande che ti sono state poste qui, ma che io reputo del tutto premature (vuoi tenerti quest'uomo? Cosa pensi di fare con tuo marito?)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bloccata al.massimo... Ho cercato di parlare non mi uscivano le parole! A fronte di tutti questi ragionamenti ne ho fatto uno mio.personale.... Cioè che mi ama..lo.amo ma la nostra storia non ha futuro! Sono stanca di sentirmi dire domani vado con mia moglie li...mia moglie mi ha detto questo... Domenica siamo lì ....gli ho detto ma tu quando non ci sono le altre 23 ore ti manco veramente???? Non senti.l esigenza come me di avermi al tuo fianco??? Certo che.la sento mi ha risposto ma so che dobbiamo accontentarci ...e io gli dico..allora perché queste mancanze le tiro fuori solo io? Lui ...per non farti soffrire... Evito certi discorsi!  Tu sei la mia vita lo sai...senza te morirei ! Ecc ecc .... Bloccata al massimo ...poi sono andata via ! Lui è sicuro del mio amore è forse anche della mia fragilità... Ma io non sono una donna fragile quando mi convinco di un cosa la porto avanti! E mi sto seriamente facendo tante domande! La prima se posso sopportare una vita di nascondini ...con un uomo che vedo un ora al giorno... E il resto saperlo con un altra donna nonostante sia sua moglie...ma l amore lo da a me..l'amore lo fa con me... Io devo stare a guardare la mia sofferenza... Perdermi x un uomo che non avrò mai


Non sono stupito della sua reazione di ieri.. Da come ne avevi scritto, era abbastanza prevedibile....

Sono più stupito da come ne racconti, quasi sia stata una sorpresa

Ti aspettavi una presa di posizione diversa da lui?... 

Più coerente di cosi... rispetto a tutta la vostra storia, mi pare non gli possa essere umanamente possibile


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stellina, stai scrivendo un sacco di cose interessanti e indicative.
> Soprattutto, dimostri di sapere e di capire dinamiche e mentalità e QUINDI i veri motivi che spingono persone come te e il tuo amante a ricercare evasioni di un certo tipo.
> Per questo ti ho detto, molto banalmente: osserva impara e studia. Prima di un cambio di persona a cui stare a fianco e che ti stia a fianco tu dovresti pensare a una ristrutturazione personale e a un rafforzamento della fiducia in te stessa e delle tue potenzialità.
> Mi rendo conto che dette così le mie sembrano osservazioni molto banali, ma urgono gesti concreti che ti rendano indipendente da quella mentalità medievale che dimostri di avere almeno in parte ( ed è naturale, sei nata lì), che ti rendano osservatrice e poi attrice vera della tua vita.
> ...


Cornice!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A 54 anni STO CAZZO.
> Abbassa la cresta trentaquattrenne confusa, che le separazioni in quella fascia d'età non sono più un tabù.
> Studia, muoviti, esci dal tuo paese e da queste mentalità che ti sta soffocando più del tuo matrimonio.





Ecate ha detto:


> Verde!!!!!!!!!!!


pure io!!!!!!!!!

tra l'altro vorrei sottolineare il perfetto uso de "sto cazzo" :umile:


----------



## kikko64 (6 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A 54 anni STO CAZZO.
> Abbassa la cresta trentaquattrenne confusa, che le separazioni in quella fascia d'età non sono più un tabù.
> Studia, muoviti, esci dal tuo paese e da queste mentalità che ti sta soffocando più del tuo matrimonio.


Io sono l'esempio lampante : 52 anni ... sposato da 25 ... 2 figlie grandi ... mi sto separando ... lei mi ha lasciato.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io sono l'esempio lampante : 52 anni ... sposato da 25 ... 2 figlie grandi ... mi sto separando ... lei mi ha lasciato.


Il mio trisavolo rimase vedovo a 50 e qualcosa anni e si sposò poco dopo con una di venti e passa anni di meno.
Ma anche un altro mio zio, raggiunti i 50, divorziò dalla moglie precedente per sposarsi una ragazza di poco più di 25 anni. Anche mio padre sta con una che mi è quasi coetanea. Un altro mio zio a 50 se ne trovò una con 25 di meno.
Non è questione di tempi, ma di testa e mentalità.
Se lo si vuole fare, lo si fa.
Se ci si mette in gioco, il mondo è pieno di opportunità che con una moglie/marito diciamo "inadeguati", per non dire altro, noi non riusciamo a vedere o neppure a intuire.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stellina, stai scrivendo un sacco di cose interessanti e indicative.
> Soprattutto, dimostri di sapere e di capire dinamiche e mentalità e QUINDI i veri motivi che spingono persone come te e il tuo amante a ricercare evasioni di un certo tipo.
> Per questo ti ho detto, molto banalmente: osserva impara e studia. Prima di un cambio di persona a cui stare a fianco e che ti stia a fianco tu dovresti pensare a una ristrutturazione personale e a un rafforzamento della fiducia in te stessa e delle tue potenzialità.
> Mi rendo conto che dette così le mie sembrano osservazioni molto banali, ma urgono gesti concreti che ti rendano indipendente da quella mentalità medievale che dimostri di avere almeno in parte ( ed è naturale, sei nata lì), che ti rendano osservatrice e poi attrice vera della tua vita.
> ...


Grazie del tuo significativo intervento.... Vorrei rispondere a te e ad altri che mi hanno scritto gli ultimi msg....se una cosa si vuole la si fa!...sicuramente tutto si può nella vita...o quasi! Ma ci sono situazioni veramente difficili...non si tratta solo di dicerie del paese ..o paura della mentalità infondo se si va a scavare in paese chissà quanti tradimenti si andrebbero a scoprire... Poco m importa! Però certe scelte hanno delle conseguenze a volte gravi sulle persone a cui vogliamo bene! In primis figli! I suoi già grandi sarebbe un odio istantaneo... E sua moglie si ritroverebbe sola e non credo che lui per quanto non la ami non si senta in dovere come uomo di lasciarla in mezzo a una strada a 50/anni dopo 30 dedicati a lui e figli....da parte mia i.miei figli avrebbero una sterzata e forse un grave trauma che si porterebbero a vita...mio marito poi me la farebbe pagare conoscendolo e anche molto cara! Mi sono fermata al nucleo famigliare... Se mi estendo ai parenti c'è una lista ...in primis mia madre che gli verrebbe minimo un infarto... E dopo.la morte di mio.papà non voglio dargli altri dispiaceri! Per questo ho deciso di nascondermi non perché io voglia farlo...odio una vita così!ma sono costretta se voglio vivere questo amore senza creare danni importanti....la soluzione sarebbe lasciarci ok...ma se entrambi stiamo rischiando e vedendo di nascosto è per fare il.meno danno possibile ...goderci la nostra felicità.. Il nostro amore...ma senza far saltare una bomba! A nessuno.dei due piace vivere in questo modo sia chiaro.... Ma uscirne dopo due anni è difficile... Ci vorrà tempo


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono stupito della sua reazione di ieri.. Da come ne avevi scritto, era abbastanza prevedibile....
> 
> Sono più stupito da come ne racconti, quasi sia stata una sorpresa
> 
> ...


Veramente me l aspettavo...stava capendo che le mie parole potevano dire ...fermiamoci qui! C'è stato un panico e silenzio assoluto... Lui ha solo detto NO ...io non lascio.. Mai! Poi senza parole ho chiuso la conversazione... Mi sentivo sprofondare


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Veramente me l aspettavo...stava capendo che le mie parole potevano dire ...fermiamoci qui! C'è stato un panico e silenzio assoluto... Lui ha solo detto NO ...io non lascio.. Mai! Poi senza parole ho chiuso la conversazione... Mi sentivo sprofondare


Infatti....
E come hai ben scritto sopra, non è tanto fare la lista di tutti quelli che nel tuo comune di residenza si sono separati a una certa età.... Né di mentalità, né di prospettive rosee o luminose che possano dischiudersi (tutte da verificare, peraltro)

Ma del dato di fatto che tu ad oggi, come ben illustri, non hai intenzione di separati da tuo marito, per x, y, z motivi....

Sui quali si può lungamente disquisire, ma restano x, y, z buoni motivi.. Per te, ad oggi....

Sto dicendo cavolate...?


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo significativo intervento.... Vorrei rispondere a te e ad altri che mi hanno scritto gli ultimi msg....se una cosa si vuole la si fa!...sicuramente tutto si può nella vita...o quasi! Ma ci sono situazioni veramente difficili...non si tratta solo di dicerie del paese ..o paura della mentalità infondo se si va a scavare in paese chissà quanti tradimenti si andrebbero a scoprire... Poco m importa! Però certe scelte hanno delle conseguenze a volte gravi sulle persone a cui vogliamo bene! In primis figli! I suoi già grandi sarebbe un odio istantaneo... E sua moglie si ritroverebbe sola e non credo che lui per quanto non la ami non si senta in dovere come uomo di lasciarla in mezzo a una strada a 50/anni dopo 30 dedicati a lui e figli....da parte mia i.miei figli avrebbero una sterzata e forse un grave trauma che si porterebbero a vita...mio marito poi me la farebbe pagare conoscendolo e anche molto cara! Mi sono fermata al nucleo famigliare... Se mi estendo ai parenti c'è una lista ...in primis mia madre che gli verrebbe minimo un infarto... E dopo.la morte di mio.papà non voglio dargli altri dispiaceri! Per questo ho deciso di nascondermi non perché io voglia farlo...odio una vita così!ma sono costretta se voglio vivere questo amore senza creare danni importanti....la soluzione sarebbe lasciarci ok...ma se entrambi stiamo rischiando e vedendo di nascosto è per fare il.meno danno possibile ...goderci la nostra felicità.. Il nostro amore...ma senza far saltare una bomba! A nessuno.dei due piace vivere in questo modo sia chiaro.... Ma uscirne dopo due anni è difficile... Ci vorrà tempo


Ok, ma tolte tutte queste motivazioni, a te ora piacerebbe una vita col tuo amante?
La desideri?
Se potessi tu sceglieresti lui al posto di tuo marito?


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo significativo intervento.... Vorrei rispondere a te e ad altri che mi hanno scritto gli ultimi msg....se una cosa si vuole la si fa!...sicuramente tutto si può nella vita...o quasi! Ma ci sono situazioni veramente difficili...non si tratta solo di dicerie del paese ..o paura della mentalità infondo se si va a scavare in paese chissà quanti tradimenti si andrebbero a scoprire... Poco m importa! Però certe scelte hanno delle conseguenze a volte gravi sulle persone a cui vogliamo bene! In primis figli! I suoi già grandi sarebbe un odio istantaneo... E sua moglie si ritroverebbe sola e non credo che lui per quanto non la ami non si senta in dovere come uomo di lasciarla in mezzo a una strada a 50/anni dopo 30 dedicati a lui e figli....da parte mia i.miei figli avrebbero una sterzata e forse un grave trauma che si porterebbero a vita...mio marito poi me la farebbe pagare conoscendolo e anche molto cara! Mi sono fermata al nucleo famigliare... Se mi estendo ai parenti c'è una lista ...in primis mia madre che gli verrebbe minimo un infarto... E dopo.la morte di mio.papà non voglio dargli altri dispiaceri! Per questo ho deciso di nascondermi non perché io voglia farlo...odio una vita così!ma sono costretta se voglio vivere questo amore senza creare danni importanti....la soluzione sarebbe lasciarci ok...ma se entrambi stiamo rischiando e vedendo di nascosto è per fare il.meno danno possibile ...goderci la nostra felicità.. Il nostro amore...ma senza far saltare una bomba! A nessuno.dei due piace vivere in questo modo sia chiaro.... Ma uscirne dopo due anni è difficile... Ci vorrà tempo


Stellina, siamo nel 2016!
La gente ed i parenti si faranno una ragione di quello che succede, sennò CAZZI LORO. Sono essi inadeguati, è loro il problema, non tuo.
Eppoi non pensare che dopo la prima botta a caldo qualcuno non capisca, anzi sono convinto che molti si adeguerebbero alla nuova situazione e succederà con quelli che ti vogliono bene per davvero
Oggi come oggi vivere in queste ipocrisie, siceramente mi peserebbe a morte.


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio... Con mio marito andiamo al mare in macchina... Lui non parla ..o parla poco...incentrato a guardare il suo Cell...i suoi gruppi su wozzap... Il suo mondo!!! Gli parlo ma è preso li.. Si va,al mare una passeggiata ..qualche discorso banale e si rientra... Sempre se non litighiamo x il parcheggio! Con il mio amante si va al mare ...si parla...si ride...sto bene!!! Torno rinata... Sto in paradiso... Non perché è l amante ma perché ci sto bene in ogni cosa che facciamo insieme


 Stellina, se vuoi vivere le emozioni con tuo marito, la complicità, lo scherzo, la leggerezza scambiandosi opinioni pensieri e anche silenzi, xchè ci stanno anche quelli....allora mettilo alle strette, parlaci, fai sentire le tue esigenze, diventa anche tu un punto di attrazione, fai distogliere gli occhi da sto cazzo di wozzap....!!!! e se fa lo gnorri allora confessa il tradimento e vedi la reazione. A volte un tradimento può far bene, fa un reset di tutte le abitudini incancrenite della coppia spazza via tutte le zone di confort create da entrambi e rimette tutto in discussione. Basta volerlo, sempre che ci sia sentimento di fondo.
ciao


----------



## Ecate (6 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stellina, siamo nel 2016!
> La gente ed i parenti si faranno una ragione di quello che succede, sennò CAZZI LORO. Sono essi inadeguati, è loro il problema, non tuo.
> Eppoi non pensare che dopo la prima botta a caldo qualcuno non capisca, anzi sono convinto che molti si adeguerebbero alla nuova situazione e succederà con quelli che ti vogliono bene per davvero
> Oggi come oggi vivere in queste ipocrisie, siceramente mi peserebbe a morte.


La mentalità di stellina è esattamente quella del suo paese e dei suoi parenti. Se non fosse così avrebbe un linguaggio diverso (rovina famiglie, uomo ben visto), si scandalizzerebbe per determinati comportamenti (amante che mostra i messaggi della moglie, consulto con il prete, marito che si fa strapazzare dalla suocera rompicoglioni) e non si troverebbe imbrigliata nella mitologia con cui sempre, in questi casi, si imbellettano i tradimenti (amore irresistibile, lui che piange, cause di forza maggiore che si oppongono alla realizzazione del grande amore) come il suo stesso nick suggerisce
reperita juvant:

Sempre sullo stesso filone, in risposta a questo immenso disagio è proprio questa forma mentis che la porta a concentrarsi sui sentimenti dell'amante e sull'assenza di sentimenti del marito, considerando i suoi come conseguenza ineluttabile degli stessi.
Ma come ha detto @_Chiara Matraini_ non sono cose che possono cambiare in un giorno.
E poiché proprio questa costruzione sociale vede una donna nelle condizioni di stellina stritolata in un'antinomia inconciliabile peggio di Antigone, le consiglio di mollare l'amante e intanto ripensare un po' a se stessa in relazione alla sua dimensione sociale.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio trisavolo rimase vedovo a 50 e qualcosa anni e si sposò poco dopo con una di venti e passa anni di meno.
> Ma anche un altro mio zio, raggiunti i 50, divorziò dalla moglie precedente per sposarsi una ragazza di poco più di 25 anni. Anche mio padre sta con una che mi è quasi coetanea. Un altro mio zio a 50 se ne trovò una con 25 di meno.
> Non è questione di tempi, ma di testa e mentalità.
> Se lo si vuole fare, lo si fa.
> Se ci si mette in gioco, il mondo è pieno di opportunità che con una moglie/marito diciamo "inadeguati", per non dire altro, noi non riusciamo a vedere o neppure a intuire.


qualcosa mi dice che nessuno dei tuoi parenti però si è accollato una donna con già 2 figli in dote.


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcosa mi dice che nessuno dei tuoi parenti però si è accollato una donna con già 2 figli in dote.


vuoi dire che non siamo al livello dei leoni ma poco ci manca? tristesse infinie...


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non siamo al livello dei leoni ma poco ci manca? tristesse infinite...


dico che mi piacerebbe conoscere almeno in che regione vive Stellina, chè questo già ci farebbe capire molto dell'abito mentale che indossa lei e chi le ruota intorno.

dico che un 54enne che si prenda in carico una donna con 2 figli piccoli lo voglio vedere per crederci.

dico che a quest'uomo Stellina interessa, ma non abbastanza per correre il rischio di ribaltare la sua vita, altrimenti dopo oltre 1 anno, lo avrebbe già fatto.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcosa mi dice che nessuno dei tuoi parenti però si è accollato una donna con già 2 figli in dote.


No.
Praticamente erano tutte donne libere da impegni, senza necessità di divorzi etc.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Praticamente erano tutte donne libere da impegni, senza necessità di divorzi etc.


è qui che casca l'asino, esimio.

per quest'uomo prendersi Stellina significa non solo dover cambiare vita,città e lavoro.  significa doversi relazionare con 2 bambini che quasi sicuramente lo vedranno sempre come l'orco cattivo che ha portato via la loro famiglia ed il loro papà.

per sopportare tutto questo devi avere delle motivazioni fortissime, che nel racconto di Stellina proprio non vedo.

Questo non vuol chiudere con Stellina perchè un'altra con 20 anni di meno che pende così dalle sue labbra, non la trova più.


----------



## Ecate (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcosa mi dice che nessuno dei tuoi parenti però si è accollato una donna con già 2 figli in dote.


Uno che conosco sì e sta facendo talmente tante stronzate con il bambino che avrebbe veramente fatto meglio a stare al suo posto (che non è quello del papà, ma del marito della mamma)


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma tolte tutte queste motivazioni, a te ora piacerebbe una vita col tuo amante?
> La desideri?
> Se potessi tu sceglieresti lui al posto di tuo marito?


Certo che lo desidero ma mi sentire buna cattiva madre e lui.un pessimo.padre...perché lui lo vedrebbero come.lmorco cattivo... Non potrebbe relazionarsi con i miei figli ne i suoi accetterebbero di conseguenza... Qui si tratta principalmente dei figli che poibdel resto chi se ne frega... Ma sicuramente desideri stare con lui... Passare il resto della mia vita con lui


----------



## ipazia (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dico che mi piacerebbe conoscere almeno in che regione vive Stellina, chè questo già ci farebbe capire molto dell'abito mentale che indossa lei e chi le ruota intorno.
> 
> dico che un 54enne che si prenda in carico una donna con 2 figli piccoli lo voglio vedere per crederci.
> 
> dico che a quest'uomo Stellina interessa, ma non abbastanza per correre il rischio di ribaltare la sua vita, altrimenti dopo oltre 1 anno, lo avrebbe già fatto.


Quante definizioni!!

Un mio caro amico, 49 anni, due figli ed una moglie fuori di testa, separato, sta con una 40enne anche lei separata, anche lei con altri due figli. Vivono a circa 100km uno dall'altro e lui mi dice che ci si vuole bene quando si è capaci di stare serenamente in silenzio insieme e non ognuno perso nel suo.

Ogni storia di vita è a sè...

Io credo che stellina invece di pensare a quello che farà o non farà il 54enne....è bene che pensi a sè. E soltanto a sè. 

E metta un passo dopo l'altro. Con se stessa. Come dice chiara...studiare, conoscere, vivere, sperimentare...cercando libertà. Da se stessa innanzitutto.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è qui che casca l'asino, esimio.
> 
> per quest'uomo prendersi Stellina significa non solo dover cambiare vita,città e lavoro.  significa doversi relazionare con 2 bambini che quasi sicuramente lo vedranno sempre come l'orco cattivo che ha portato via la loro famiglia ed il loro papà.
> 
> ...


Situazione da soppesare già anche ci fossero le motivazioni.
Praticamente avrebbe contro la propria famiglia, i bambini, l'ex marito e la famiglia di lei. A 54 anni non ti addossi un carico di questa portata.

Nel caso specifico, poi, il problema di Stellina, per come lo percepisco io, è che lei si illude molto su questo personaggio che in realtà sta attaccato a lei solo per il neretto, IMO. 

Se lei ne avesse il coraggio la controprova sarebbe ben presto ottenibile. Come ha già detto Perplesso, fare sapere all'amante che lei è pronta a separarsi dal marito e che vorrebbe qualcosa di più.

Io credo che vedremmo una nuova versione del film "Fuori in 60 secondi", ma magari il 54enne ci sorprende...


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo che lo desidero ma mi sentire buna cattiva madre e lui.un pessimo.padre...perché lui lo *vedrebbero* come.lmorco cattivo... Non *potrebbe* relazionarsi con i miei figli ne i suoi *accetterebbero* di conseguenza... Qui si tratta principalmente dei figli che poibdel resto chi se ne frega... Ma sicuramente desideri stare con lui... Passare il resto della mia vita con lui


mi sa che nella tua vita ti fai condizionare troppo dai condizionali... scusami la battuta, ma riflettono solo paura di vivere, oppure stai ripetendo come un pappagallo le parole del tuo amante.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è qui che casca l'asino, esimio.
> 
> per quest'uomo prendersi Stellina significa non solo dover cambiare vita,città e lavoro.  significa doversi relazionare con 2 bambini che quasi sicuramente lo vedranno sempre come l'orco cattivo che ha portato via la loro famiglia ed il loro papà.
> 
> ...


Lavoro no...città e vita sicuramente! Infatti x fare tutto questo fregandosene pure dei propri figli specie se piccoli ci vuole coraggio ed anche egoismo!!! Poi scusa tu dici una donna come me non la troverebbe ..io.lo.amo sono giovane e bella ok ...per lui è una sorta di miracolo... Ma credi che se lui non fosse così preso da me e mi darebbe tutto l amore che mi da io ci starei? Uno dei motivi per cui mi ha presa così tanto è stato proprio questo.... Al.parte lo starmi vicino che sarà pure scontato .... Ma l amore che mi dimostra dalle piccole alle grandi cose... Ti basta pensare che mentre va al lavoro mi manda audio...quando. Può mi cerca...appena si sveglia mi scrive! Da quando il nostro rapporto è maturato direi che molte cose sono cambiate...forse non una di 20 anni meno ma un altra la troverebbe.. Lo ha fatto in passato solo.che ci stava tre mesi e poi le.mollava...non ha avuto. Mai una relazione importante come la nostra


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uno che conosco sì e sta facendo talmente tante stronzate con il bambino che avrebbe veramente fatto meglio a stare al suo posto (che non è quello del papà, ma del marito della mamma)


appunto



ipazia ha detto:


> Quante definizioni!!
> 
> Un mio caro amico, 49 anni, due figli ed una moglie fuori di testa, separato, sta con una 40enne anche lei separata, anche lei con altri due figli. Vivono a circa 100km uno dall'altro e lui mi dice che ci si vuole bene quando si è capaci di stare serenamente in silenzio insieme e non ognuno perso nel suo.
> 
> ...


intanto, se ho capito bene, il tuo amico non convive con questa donna, ma stanno a 100 km.   e già questo fa molta differenza rispetto al caso di Stellina.

Stellina non farà NULLA di quello che tu,io o chiunque altro le si dirà fino a che sognerà il lieto fine col suo principe azzurro.    solo quando smetterà di sognare, allora si potranno fare tutti i discorsi che si vogliono.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è detto che non faccia nulla...mi basta poco per tirare il freno e fermarmi non credere che non possa farlo...ma in certe situazioni ti ci devi pure trovare


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> mi sa che nella tua vita ti fai condizionare troppo dai condizionali... scusami la battuta, ma riflettono solo paura di vivere, oppure stai ripetendo come un pappagallo le parole del tuo amante.


Si ho paura di saltare all altra sponda...paura  per i miei figli...del resto del.mondo poco m.importa


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lavoro no...città e vita sicuramente! Infatti x fare tutto questo fregandosene pure dei propri figli specie se piccoli ci vuole coraggio ed anche egoismo!!! Poi scusa tu dici una donna come me non la troverebbe ..io.lo.amo sono giovane e bella ok ...per lui è una sorta di miracolo... Ma credi che se lui non fosse così preso da me e mi darebbe tutto l amore che mi da io ci starei? Uno dei motivi per cui mi ha presa così tanto è stato proprio questo.... Al.parte lo starmi vicino che sarà pure scontato .... Ma l amore che mi dimostra dalle piccole alle grandi cose... Ti basta pensare che mentre va al lavoro mi manda audio...quando. Può mi cerca...appena si sveglia mi scrive! Da quando il nostro rapporto è maturato direi che molte cose sono cambiate...forse non una di 20 anni meno ma un altra la troverebbe.. Lo ha fatto in passato solo.che ci stava tre mesi e poi le.mollava...non ha avuto. Mai una relazione importante come la nostra


hai 34 anni e due figli, non puoi seriamente credere come una bimbominkia qualsiasi che saluti e messaggi wa vogliano dire amore. Poi che voi due siate dipendenti uno dal altro è abbastanza chiaro, vi tamponate a vicenda le mancanze delle vostre vite. Ma non è amore, su. Al massimo come diceva Chiara, ammmore, che è ben diverso. Se fosse amore non vi basterebbe quello che avete, e avreste quantomeno ragionato su una soluzione.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lavoro no...città e vita sicuramente! Infatti x fare tutto questo fregandosene pure dei propri figli specie se piccoli ci vuole coraggio ed anche egoismo!!! Poi scusa tu dici una donna come me non la troverebbe ..io.lo.amo sono giovane e bella ok ...per lui è una sorta di miracolo... Ma credi che se lui non fosse così preso da me e mi darebbe tutto l amore che mi da io ci starei? Uno dei motivi per cui mi ha presa così tanto è stato proprio questo.... Al.parte lo starmi vicino che sarà pure scontato .... Ma l amore che mi dimostra dalle piccole alle grandi cose... Ti basta pensare che mentre va al lavoro mi manda audio...quando. Può mi cerca...appena si sveglia mi scrive! Da quando il nostro rapporto è maturato direi che molte cose sono cambiate...forse non una di 20 anni meno ma un altra la troverebbe.. Lo ha fatto in passato solo.che ci stava tre mesi e poi le.mollava...non ha avuto. Mai una relazione importante come la nostra





Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non è detto che non faccia nulla...mi basta poco per tirare il freno e fermarmi non credere che non possa farlo...ma in certe situazioni ti ci devi pure trovare


il punto è che tu sto freno a mano NON VUOI tirarlo.   e perdonami, io rispetto i tuoi sentimenti e capisco che ragioni da donna innamorata.

ma dalle parole di quest'uomo io ricaverei una bella radice cubica e da quel che ne esce fuori, taglierei una ulteriore metà, per arrivare al vero.

io te l'ho suggerito un buon metodo per stanare sia tuo marito che il tuo amante, riguardo le loro vere intenzioni ed i loro reali sentimenti.   magari ci sono anche altri metodi, non so, a me è venuto in mente questo.

vale la pena di provare, almeno finalmente in questa partita a più mani, tutti sarebbe costretti a mettere le carte sul tavolo.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quante definizioni!!
> 
> Un mio caro amico, 49 anni, due figli ed una moglie fuori di testa, separato, sta con una 40enne anche lei separata, anche lei con altri due figli. Vivono a circa 100km uno dall'altro e lui mi dice che ci si vuole bene quando si è capaci di stare serenamente in silenzio insieme e non ognuno perso nel suo.
> 
> ...


Lo sempre fatto ....fino a due anni fa! Ma quando ti capita una storia così inevitabilmente ci sono conseguenze o.per se stessa o x gli altri... Io di mio sono una persona buona...non farei del male a una mosca figura ti a far soffrìre i miei figli... Io credo che solo quando arrivera un giorno che con mio marito scoppierà in quel caso metterò fine al.mio matrimonio... Perché l.infelicità del mio matrimonio mi ha portato al tradimento... L assenza e il carattere chiuso di mio marito.. La solitudine... Ma so che questa sofferenza arriverà un giorno a un limite


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu sto freno a mano NON VUOI tirarlo.   e perdonami, io rispetto i tuoi sentimenti e capisco che ragioni da donna innamorata.
> 
> ma dalle parole di quest'uomo io ricaverei una bella radice cubica e da quel che ne esce fuori, taglierei una ulteriore metà, per arrivare al vero.
> 
> ...


Che metodo? Dire al mio amante di scappare insieme?


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lo sempre fatto ....fino a due anni fa! Ma quando ti capita una storia così inevitabilmente ci sono conseguenze o.per se stessa o x gli altri... Io di mio sono una persona buona...non farei del male a una mosca figura ti a far soffrìre i miei figli...* Io credo che solo quando arrivera un giorno che con mio marito scoppierà in quel caso metterò fine al.mio matrimonio..*. Perché l.infelicità del mio matrimonio mi ha portato al tradimento... L assenza e il carattere chiuso di mio marito.. La solitudine... Ma so che questa sofferenza arriverà un giorno a un limite


Fatti beccare allora, poi vedi che per la strada sulla quale non hai voluto camminare ti toccherà corere, e senza preparazione atletica......


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu sto freno a mano NON VUOI tirarlo.   e perdonami, io rispetto i tuoi sentimenti e capisco che ragioni da donna innamorata.
> 
> ma dalle parole di quest'uomo io ricaverei una bella radice cubica e da quel che ne esce fuori, taglierei una ulteriore metà, per arrivare al vero.
> 
> ...


ma lei non vuole stanare un bel niente! Non vuole lasciare il marito, non chiede al amante.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che metodo? Dire al mio amante di scappare insieme?


no.   far trovare sul comodino a tuo marito le carte per la separazione consensuale ed informare il tuo amante della tua decisione di separarti.

senza cazzate tipo fuitine chè c'avete un'età, sia te che lui.      poi ci racconti che faccia fanno entrambi sti uomini.


e da lì potrai iniziare a fare le tue valutazioni, per te stessa.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lavoro no...città e vita sicuramente! Infatti x fare tutto questo fregandosene pure dei propri figli specie se piccoli ci vuole coraggio ed anche egoismo!!! Poi scusa tu dici una donna come me non la troverebbe ..io.lo.amo sono giovane e bella ok ...per lui è una sorta di miracolo... Ma credi che se lui non fosse così preso da me e mi darebbe tutto l amore che mi da io ci starei? Uno dei motivi per cui mi ha presa così tanto è stato proprio questo.... Al.parte lo starmi vicino che sarà pure scontato .... Ma l amore che mi dimostra dalle piccole alle grandi cose... Ti basta pensare che mentre va al lavoro mi manda audio...quando. Può mi cerca...appena si sveglia mi scrive! Da quando il nostro rapporto è maturato direi che molte cose sono cambiate...forse non una di 20 anni meno ma un altra la troverebbe.. Lo ha fatto in passato solo.che ci stava tre mesi e poi le.mollava...non ha avuto. Mai una relazione importante come la nostra


Ah, beh... Di fronte a tali dimostrazioni...


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non è detto che non faccia nulla...mi basta poco per tirare il freno e fermarmi non credere che non possa farlo...ma in certe situazioni ti ci devi pure trovare


Veramente ci sono decine di pagine in cui sostieni di aver provato a chiuderla ma di non esserci riuscita perchè è come una dipendenza, quindi direi che sembra che tirare il freno a mano in realtà sia un problema discreto, altro che ti basta poco...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



drusilla ha detto:


> ma lei non vuole stanare un bel niente! Non vuole lasciare il marito, non chiede al amante.


Ma infatti...
Lei il marito non vuole lasciarlo, perché propinargli modelli o ipotesi variegate, ignorando questa sua dichiarata rigidità?...

Questo ad oggi, domani chissà, ma oggi è cosi. Ognuno ha le sue rigidità, lei manifesta questa... Perché non prenderne atto?

Sviscerata la situazione, non resta concretamente che qualche consiglio pratico x non farsi beccare.... 

Poi magari domani cambia prospettiva e si "apre" ad una possibile separazione.. Ad oggi questa prospettiva non ce l ha...


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma lei non vuole stanare un bel niente! Non vuole lasciare il marito, non chiede al amante.


la paura di trovarsi da sola, alla fine


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Lei il marito non vuole lasciarlo, perché propinargli modelli o ipotesi variegate, ignorando questa sua dichiarata rigidità?...
> 
> Questo ad oggi, domani chissà, ma oggi è cosi. Ognuno ha le sue rigidità, lei manifesta questa... Perché non prenderne atto?
> ...


Non mi sembra che lei abbia scritto qui perchè ritiene che va tutto bene così....

In quanto ai consigli per non farsi beccare...

1 - Non mi risulta che scrivere "il manuale del perfetto traditore" sia lo scopo del forum...

2 - Stellina porta avanti da due anni una storia con un uomo molto in vista in un piccolo paese, vedendolo tutti i giorni, secondo me potrebbe dare consigli lei a molti qui dentro in merito al "non farsi beccare"...


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la paura di trovarsi da sola, alla fine


si. E dovrebbe stanare se stessa, fare un lavoro su se stessa, non giochini con marito / amante


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> si. E dovrebbe stanare se stessa, fare un lavoro su se stessa, non giochini con marito / amante


Lo ero sola..non ho paura se è per questo


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   far trovare sul comodino a tuo marito le carte per la separazione consensuale ed informare il tuo amante della tua decisione di separarti.
> 
> senza cazzate tipo fuitine chè c'avete un'età, sia te che lui.      poi ci racconti che faccia fanno entrambi sti uomini.
> 
> ...


Si potrebbe essere una svolta questa effettivamente è non la escludo.... In fondo credo di sapere la loro reazione


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che lei abbia scritto qui perchè ritiene che va tutto bene così....
> 
> In quanto ai consigli per non farsi beccare...
> 
> ...


Non ci vuole poi molto ....con un marito assente preso dai cazzi suoi! Altrimenti se ne sarebbe accorto non credi? Soprattutto da me che prima mai avevo tradito


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Sì, ma cosa ha di diverso questa storia dalle altre?
Due amanti, lui dichiara il folle amore, ma prima di lei ne ha avute altre meno importanti, fuggite prima probabilmente, e mentre invece era già con lei contattava on line un'altra. Con la moglie è in crisi ed è come una sorella, però deve nascondersi dai suoi controlli.
Lei col solito marito distratto, con cui ha fatto due figli prima si scoprire che è un mostro muto e indifferente, che ha una sua vita (già, perché lei fa a una colpa a lui di avere dei gruppi what's app o magari di leggere Facebook ma in fin dei conti questi sono spazi personali che ognuno di noi ha, c'è chi guarda la partita, chi va allo stadio, chi va in bici, sono colpe tali da giustificare un tradimento?), con cui fa comunque ancora sesso ma al massimo ogni 3 settimane, anche se dormono separati per via della bambina piccola (non è una giustificazione), lei che ora ha scoperto il vero amore perché trova uno che la tratta da regina per un'ora al giorno (mentre le altre 23 si fa i cazzi suoi).
E' la casa delle ovvietà, e chiunque abbia vissuto qualcosa di simile ha già capito tutto.
Ha capito che lui è un vecchio marpione lieto di aver trovato una compagnia più giovane, che lei è la moglie un po' annoiata e senza esperienze alle spalle che basta poco per fare capitolare, che la storia tra loro due non avrà futuro, perché nessuno dei due ha voglia e palle  per cambiare un poco della loro vita, perché in fin dei conti sanno benissimo che poi la loro vita non è poi male, ma ci vogliono un po' di lamentazioni per giustificare alla coscienza che si sta facendo una porcata ai rispettivi.
Che quel marito noioso e assente in fin dei conti è un buon padre, una brava persona, e forse è anche innamorato e che se non gli si trova la ragione per giustificare quello che gli si sta facendo, i sensi di colpa arrivano dritti alla gola. Soffocano.
Anche mia moglie diceva che ero assente, che ero sempre su internet.
Mentre lei era al cellulare, però, o ascoltava musica con le cuffie.
Stellina: fatti le tue scopate, esci col tuo amante ma non costruire castelli destinati a crollare.
Goditi il momento per il momento, evitando il più possibile di far male a chi ti sta a fianco.
Che poi non si torna più indietro.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ci vuole poi molto ....con un marito assente preso dai cazzi suoi! Altrimenti se ne sarebbe accorto non credi? *Soprattutto da me che prima mai avevo tradito*



Proprio per questo non se ne accorge.


----------



## Tessa (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non ci vuole poi molto ....con un *marito assente preso dai cazzi suoi*! *Altrimenti se ne sarebbe accorto non credi? Soprattutto da me che prima mai avevo tradito*


Appunto non la può prendere minimamente in considerazione questa ipotesi.
Capisci? Non può. Perché si fida di te e dell'immagine che ha di te da sempre.
Sai che colpo se lo venisse a sapere........

Cosa intendi tu per essere preso dai cazzi suoi?
A volte siamo talmente oppressi dalle cose da fare e dalle difficoltà quotidiane che ci si vorrebbe permettere di dimenticare un minuto il partner. Che non vuol dire non amarlo più ma sapere di essersi vicini in parallelo senza bisogno di continue conferme. Convinti di essere una squadra.
Poi ci si accorge che l'altro ha preso il largo e che la colpa è tua che ti facevi i cazzi tuoi....(tipo assistere un padre morente, o lavorare 18 ore al giorno a causa di una scadenza).


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma cosa ha di diverso questa storia dalle altre?
> Due amanti, lui dichiara il folle amore, ma prima di lei ne ha avute altre meno importanti, fuggite prima probabilmente, e mentre invece era già con lei contattava on line un'altra. Con la moglie è in crisi ed è come una sorella, però deve nascondersi dai suoi controlli.
> Lei col solito marito distratto, con cui ha fatto due figli prima si scoprire che è un mostro muto e indifferente, che ha una sua vita (già, perché lei fa a una colpa a lui di avere dei gruppi what's app o magari di leggere Facebook ma in fin dei conti questi sono spazi personali che ognuno di noi ha, c'è chi guarda la partita, chi va allo stadio, chi va in bici, sono colpe tali da giustificare un tradimento?), con cui fa comunque ancora sesso ma al massimo ogni 3 settimane, anche se dormono separati per via della bambina piccola (non è una giustificazione), lei che ora ha scoperto il vero amore perché trova uno che la tratta da regina per un'ora al giorno (mentre le altre 23 si fa i cazzi suoi).
> E' la casa delle ovvietà, e chiunque abbia vissuto qualcosa di simile ha già capito tutto.
> ...


Certo che descritta così è peggio che andar di notte! Alcune cose sono vere altre direi di no! Vedi forse non sono perfetta e una brava moglie sicuramente ma se mi sono.preso quello che per.me ha significato felicità con un uomo.che voi considerate marpione.. Stronzo o quello che è .... Se mi sono voluta dopo 13 anni prendere un po' di quell amore che tanto desideravo.. Scusatemi se una colpa! Non giustifica ma meglio che un traditore seriale che scopa come fosse un animale!  Tutti o quasi inciampamo in un tradimento e non ditemi di no..traditore e traditi.... Solo che molti non si fanno "coinvolgere" tenendo ben separate le.loro realtà è il gioco è fatto! Ma vi sto parlando di sentimenti comuni...che fanno fatica a concretizzarsi x una serie di motivi non perché non vogliamo o non abbiamo le palle x farlo...ma xche valutiamo in prima linea i nostri figli e poi tutto il resto.. Io sono.vera nei miei sentimenti con il mio.amante ma qui mi state facendo venire tanti di quei dubbi... Perché statevi certi che se farebbe lo stronzo con altre o i suoi set non fossero veri lo.mollo.in tronco


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Appunto non la può prendere minimamente in considerazione questa ipotesi.
> Capisci? Non può. Perché si fida di te e dell'immagine che ha di te da sempre.
> Sai che colpo se lo venisse a sapere........
> 
> ...



Ha centrato un concetto importante.
Questo bisogno di continue conferme.
Quelle che le dà l'amante con il continuo messaggiare, ma che lei non riesce a vedere nel marito che non può farlo con le stesse modalità dell'amante.
Questo è un problema di relazione che ha Stellina su cui lei deve ragionare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo significativo intervento.... Vorrei rispondere a te e ad altri che mi hanno scritto gli ultimi msg....se una cosa si vuole la si fa!...sicuramente tutto si può nella vita...o quasi! Ma ci sono situazioni veramente difficili...non si tratta solo di dicerie del paese ..o paura della mentalità infondo se si va a scavare in paese chissà quanti tradimenti si andrebbero a scoprire... Poco m importa! Però certe scelte hanno delle conseguenze a volte gravi sulle persone a cui vogliamo bene! In primis figli! I suoi già grandi sarebbe un odio istantaneo... E sua moglie si ritroverebbe sola e non credo che lui per quanto non la ami non si senta in dovere come uomo di lasciarla in mezzo a una strada a 50/anni dopo 30 dedicati a lui e figli....da parte mia i.miei figli avrebbero una sterzata e forse un grave trauma che si porterebbero a vita...mio marito poi me la farebbe pagare conoscendolo e anche molto cara! Mi sono fermata al nucleo famigliare... Se mi estendo ai parenti c'è una lista ...in primis mia madre che gli verrebbe minimo un infarto... E dopo.la morte di mio.papà non voglio dargli altri dispiaceri! Per questo ho deciso di nascondermi non perché io voglia farlo...odio una vita così!ma sono costretta se voglio vivere questo amore senza creare danni importanti....la soluzione sarebbe lasciarci ok...ma se entrambi stiamo rischiando e vedendo di nascosto è per fare il.meno danno possibile ...goderci la nostra felicità.. Il nostro amore...ma senza far saltare una bomba! A nessuno.dei due piace vivere in questo modo sia chiaro.... Ma uscirne dopo due anni è difficile... Ci vorrà tempo


Santo cielo quante balle!
Se le conseguenze sono così tragiche non si diventa amanti.
Se ti coltivi con cura emozioni e sentimenti e hai incontri giornalieri del dolore degli altri te ne sbatti e non fai scelte solo perché non hai abbastanza fegato.
Oppure hai chiaro in fondo a te che quel grande amore funziona proprio così e vissuto pienamente sarebbe un fallimento.


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

OT: requiem per il congiuntivo. FINE OT.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che lei abbia scritto qui perchè ritiene che va tutto bene così....
> 
> In quanto ai consigli per non farsi beccare...
> 
> ...


A discorsi... Nei fatti conferma post x post che intende mantenere lo status quo.

Si lamenta che ci sta male, questo si..

Ma mi pare nei fatti chiuda ogni passaggio a livello, dentro di se

Ad oggi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcosa mi dice che nessuno dei tuoi parenti però si è accollato una donna con già 2 figli in dote.


 io conosco uno che se n'è accollati 6.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo che descritta così è peggio che andar di notte! Alcune cose sono vere altre direi di no! Vedi forse non sono perfetta e una brava moglie sicuramente ma se mi sono.preso quello che per.me ha significato felicità con un uomo.che voi considerate marpione.. Stronzo o quello che è .... Se mi sono voluta dopo 13 anni prendere un po' di quell amore che tanto desideravo.. Scusatemi se una colpa! Non giustifica ma meglio che un traditore seriale che scopa come fosse un animale!  Tutti o quasi inciampamo in un tradimento e non ditemi di no..traditore e traditi.... Solo che molti non si fanno "coinvolgere" tenendo ben separate le.loro realtà è il gioco è fatto! Ma vi sto parlando di sentimenti comuni...che fanno fatica a concretizzarsi x una serie di motivi non perché non vogliamo o non abbiamo le palle x farlo...ma xche valutiamo in prima linea i nostri figli e poi tutto il resto.. Io sono.vera nei miei sentimenti con il mio.amante ma qui mi state facendo venire tanti di quei dubbi... Perché statevi certi che se farebbe lo stronzo con altre o i suoi set non fossero veri lo.mollo.in tronco


Il lavoro che sto cercando di fare è di sbatterti in faccia anche concetti fastidiosi o visioni non propriamente simpatiche, perché ovviamente io non sono a conoscenza delle modalità precise della vostra relazione, ma posso avere diverse idee dentro me di quali siano, perché tu (perché solo tu puoi farlo) cominciando a metterti in discussione riesca a vedere meglio quali sono le dinamiche delle tue relazioni.
So che è difficile, ci sto provando, ovviamente con i miei limiti.


----------



## Tessa (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> OT: requiem per il congiuntivo. FINE OT.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo che lo desidero ma mi sentire buna cattiva madre e lui.un pessimo.padre...perché lui lo vedrebbero come.lmorco cattivo... Non potrebbe relazionarsi con i miei figli ne i suoi accetterebbero di conseguenza... Qui si tratta principalmente dei figli che poibdel resto chi se ne frega... Ma sicuramente desideri stare con lui... Passare il resto della mia vita con lui


Invece così siete due santi.
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici?


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo so, sono brutta e cattiva, ma non posso, non posso, non posso stare zitta! una prece per il defunto :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lo sempre fatto ....fino a due anni fa! Ma quando ti capita una storia così inevitabilmente ci sono conseguenze o.per se stessa o x gli altri... Io di mio sono una persona buona...non farei del male a una mosca figura ti a far soffrìre i miei figli... Io credo che solo quando arrivera un giorno che con mio marito scoppierà in quel caso metterò fine al.mio matrimonio... Perché l.infelicità del mio matrimonio mi ha portato al tradimento... L assenza e il carattere chiuso di mio marito.. La solitudine... Ma so che questa sofferenza arriverà un giorno a un limite


Ma non era l'amore la causa?


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il lavoro che sto cercando di fare è di sbatterti in faccia anche concetti fastidiosi o visioni non propriamente simpatiche, perché ovviamente io non sono a conoscenza delle modalità precise della vostra relazione, ma posso avere diverse idee dentro me di quali siano, perché tu (perché solo tu puoi farlo) cominciando a metterti in discussione riesca a vedere meglio quali sono le dinamiche delle tue relazioni.
> So che è difficile, ci sto provando, ovviamente con i miei limiti.


E io.le sto valutando...


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Appunto non la può prendere minimamente in considerazione questa ipotesi.
> Capisci? Non può. Perché si fida di te e dell'immagine che ha di te da sempre.
> Sai che colpo se lo venisse a sapere........
> 
> ...


No tipo non accorgersi se la moglie sta male...tipo chiedergli andiamo al cimitero x mio.papà ma lui non ha mai tempo...tipo dire andiamo fuori a cena e le sue risposte. Non vado con i nostri figli che non mi fanno stare tranquillo.....tipo spronarlo in continuazione... Vederlo ore sul suo letto a msg a stare su FB ecc...


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non era l'amore la causa?


Certo che è l amore che ho ritrovato... Una felicità che mi mancava... Ma non avrei cercato nulla se avessi avuto amore e condivisione d interessi


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> io conosco uno che se n'è accollati 6.


mio nonno paterno se ne accollò 4 ormai un secolo fa.       ma aveva una trentina d'anni, all'epoca.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo che è l amore che ho ritrovato... Una felicità che mi mancava... Ma non avrei cercato nulla se avessi avuto amore e condivisione d interessi


Ti contraddici in continuazione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mio nonno paterno se ne accollò 4 ormai un secolo fa.       ma aveva una trentina d'anni, all'epoca.


Anche questo è giovane. Però significa anche rinunciare a figli propri.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo è giovane. Però significa anche rinunciare a figli propri.


in verità mio nonno ha avuto 4 figli da questa donna, che già ne aveva avuto 4 dal primo marito (morto in guerra)

se anche il tipo che conosci tu confermi essere più giovane del 54enne di Stellina, significa che non sono lontano dal vero se affermo che il nodo per cui il sogno di Stellina non diverrà mai reale siano i figli di lei.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> OT: requiem per il congiuntivo. FINE OT.


In realtà era voluto. Ho scordato di virgolettare una parte. FINE OT


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi... Nei fatti conferma post x post che intende mantenere lo status quo.
> 
> Si lamenta che ci sta male, questo si..
> 
> ...


Questo, però, é un discorso molto diverso da quello che facevi qualche post addietro.

Io credo che Stellina sia venuta qui per cercare "conferme" che non trova con la facilità che aveva immaginato...


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> io conosco uno che se n'è accollati 6.


Questa però é pigrizia... :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> In realtà era voluto. Ho scordato di virgolettare una parte. FINE OT


Ma non mi riferivo a te na a Stellina! Comunque più avanti l'ha usato.. insomma il congiuntivo è ancora vivo e lotta fra di noi )
.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No tipo non accorgersi se la moglie sta male...tipo chiedergli andiamo al cimitero x mio.papà ma lui non ha mai tempo...tipo dire andiamo fuori a cena e le sue risposte. Non vado con i nostri figli che non mi fanno stare tranquillo.....tipo spronarlo in continuazione... Vederlo ore sul suo letto a msg a stare su FB ecc...


Vi siete apertamente confrontati su questo?
Lui ha qualcosa da imputare anche a te o gli va bene tutto?
Che cosa pensa della vostra relazione?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Questo, però, é un discorso molto diverso da quello che facevi qualche post addietro.
> 
> Io credo che Stellina sia venuta qui per cercare "conferme" che non trova con la facilità che aveva immaginato...


Si.. Ma una traccia.. Dico una...

Voglio lasciar mio marito.. Non riesco, che posso fare?

Voglio lasciar il mio amante, non riesco, che posso fare?

Una traccia ci vuole.... Speravo uscisse fuori durante il discorso... Ma non è uscita...

Se non c'è un barlume concreto di traccia di percorso, indipendentemente che sia corretto o no, in ciascuno di noi.. 

Ma se manca questo, non c'è alcuna prospettiva di puntare a un nuovo equilibrio, in chi come lei è dentro...

Per cui....


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma sono io o non vi sembra che il marito non la racconti giusta?
Stellina, cambierebbe qualcosa se sapessi che tuo marito non ti è fedele?


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sono io o non vi sembra che il marito non la racconti giusta?
> Stellina, cambierebbe qualcosa se sapessi che tuo marito non ti è fedele?


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che il comportamento è strano: a leggere Stellina sembra si sia mosso mezzo paese per questa storia e lui da due anni non si accorge di niente e guarda il cellulare?

O non la racconta giusta lui o non la racconta giusta lei... O magari entrambi...


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che il comportamento è strano: a leggere Stellina sembra si sia mosso mezzo paese per questa storia e lui da due anni non si accorge di niente e guarda il cellulare?
> 
> O non la racconta giusta lui o non la racconta giusta lei... O magari entrambi...


Sì, però se avesse una storia non credo sarebbe così scemo da mettersi a messaggiare palesemente su Fb davanti a lei.
Anzi, forse sarebbe anche più accorto di come è ora.
Per me è pure lui annoiato.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però se avesse una storia non credo sarebbe così scemo da mettersi a messaggiare palesemente su Fb davanti a lei.
> Anzi, forse sarebbe anche più accorto di come è ora.
> Per me è pure lui annoiato.


Dipende da quanto stimi e quanto rispetti chi hai accanto... Tieni presente che lei si assenta un'ora tutti i giorni. Se accadesse in casa mia nel giro di un paio di settimane io un "che cazzo succede?" comincerei a chiedermelo...


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto stimi e quanto rispetti chi hai accanto... Tieni presente che lei si assenta un'ora tutti i giorni. Se accadesse in casa mia nel giro di un paio di settimane io un "che cazzo succede?" comincerei a chiedermelo...


Pure da me.
Dipende però dalle abitudini.
Io però non mi sono accorto per un anno che mia moglie si assentava durante il lavoro.
E la controllavo pure.
Alcuni comportamenti non si riescono a intuire dal di fuori, se uno è abile a mentire o è molto motivato a farlo.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure da me.
> Dipende però dalle abitudini.
> Io però non mi sono accorto per un anno che mia moglie si assentava durante il lavoro.
> E la controllavo pure.
> Alcuni comportamenti non si riescono a intuire dal di fuori, se uno è abile a mentire o è molto motivato a farlo.


Cioè forse non mi sono spiegata o non so farmi capire...ma nel.pomeriggio ognuno fa ciò che vuole... Io esco x fare la spesa o portare fuori i ragazzi o andare in giro a shopping.. Lui altro


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vi siete apertamente confrontati su questo?
> Lui ha qualcosa da imputare anche a te o gli va bene tutto?
> Che cosa pensa della vostra relazione?


Si..dice che vuole i suoi spazi... Abbiamo appena finito di pranzare ogni tre min suonava una notifica.... Finito di.pranzare a.letto con il suo cell....così sta lì fino stasera


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Questo, però, é un discorso molto diverso da quello che facevi qualche post addietro.
> 
> Io credo che Stellina sia venuta qui per cercare "conferme" che non trova con la facilità che aveva immaginato...


Sono venuta qui x farmi delle domande che forse prima non facevo fino in fondo.. Darmi delle risposte e leggere chi ha più esperienza e da chi è all esterno cosa vede...perché a volte penso di non essere obiettiva


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si..dice che vuole i suoi spazi... Abbiamo appena finito di pranzare ogni tre min suonava una notifica.... *Finito di.pranzare a.letto con il suo cell....così sta lì fino stasera*


Ma non lavora di pomeriggio?
No, scusa, ma è un comportamento da alienato.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sono venuta qui x farmi delle domande che forse prima non facevo fino in fondo.. Darmi delle risposte e leggere chi ha più esperienza e da chi è all esterno cosa vede...perché a volte penso di non essere obiettiva



Giusto.


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure da me.
> Dipende però dalle abitudini.
> Io però non mi sono accorto per un anno che mia moglie si assentava durante il lavoro.
> E la controllavo pure.
> Alcuni comportamenti non si riescono a intuire dal di fuori, se uno è abile a mentire o è molto motivato a farlo.


Vero, ma qui lavorano nello stesso posto e vivono in un piccolo paese. I figli passano l'ora sempre nella stessa ludoteca. Difficile non vedere...


----------



## kikko64 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> _*Ma non lavora di pomeriggio?*_
> No, scusa, ma è un comportamento da alienato.


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca ... 
non ricordo l'ultima volta che ho passato un pomeriggio sul letto ... neanche in ferie ... forse da studente ... forse !!


----------



## marietto (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Vero, ma qui lavorano nello stesso posto e vivono in un piccolo paese. I figli passano l'ora sempre nella stessa ludoteca. Difficile non vedere...





danny ha detto:


> Ma non lavora di pomeriggio?
> No, scusa, ma è un comportamento da alienato.


A meno che non ci sia del patologico, e qui mi sa che potrebbe esserci...


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi... Nei fatti conferma post x post che intende mantenere lo status quo.
> 
> Si lamenta che ci sta male, questo si..
> 
> ...


Sbagli... Invece sto valutando cosa fare anche in base ai vostri consigli... Da questa discussione probabilmente ne trarro una scelta...devo farlo! Ci sono due scelte....1. Lasciare l amante e recuperare il mio matrimonio facendomi bastare un marito chiuso e con i " suoi spazi" spronandolo a starmi vicino e spronandolo a recuperare un amore che non c'è più da anni ...metterlo con le spalle al muro ...facendolo x i miei figli xche se non per loro questa ipotesi non ci sarebbe!!! Sono sincera...2. Lasciare il mio amante x quanto difficile xche all evidenza dei fatti lui non lascerebbe mai la moglie e family x me ...con tutti i dubbi che non possa tradire pure me....


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca ...
> non ricordo l'ultima volta che ho passato un pomeriggio sul letto ... neanche in ferie ... forse da studente ... forse !!


Solo due pomeriggi a settimana...


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non lavora di pomeriggio?
> No, scusa, ma è un comportamento da alienato.


Lavora la mattina anzi lavoriamo.... Nella.mia azienda! Il pomeriggio siamo.liberi...a parte due pomeriggi a settimana ...lavora solo lui


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lavora la mattina anzi lavoriamo.... Nella.mia azienda! Il pomeriggio siamo.liberi...a parte due pomeriggi a settimana ...lavora solo lui


Inizio a capire molte cose...


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Inizio a capire molte cose...


Cioè? X degli orari lavorativi?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Cioè? X degli orari lavorativi?


No, sull'atteggiamento di tuo marito


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A meno che non ci sia del patologico, e qui mi sa che potrebbe esserci...


C'è. E' una vera e propria malattia psicologica dai risvolti sociali. La dipendenza da telefonino o da social, una piaga moderna e ha anche un nome che non ricordo.


----------



## kikko64 (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Cioè? X degli orari lavorativi?


Diciamo che forse, lavorando un po' di più (e non dico le 10/11 ore che di solito faccio io ...), avreste meno tempo entrambi per "trastullarvi" fra FB e amanti ... 
Poi magari la mia è solo invidia eh ...


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che forse, lavorando un po' di più (e non dico le 10/11 ore che di solito faccio io ...), avreste meno tempo entrambi per "trastullarvi" fra FB e amanti ...
> Poi magari la mia è solo invidia eh ...


Se penso alle tresche vissute proprio negli ambienti di lavoro temo che neppure questa possa costituire una soluzione.


----------



## Horny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!


Fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile?
esiliato dai suoi incarichi???? 
Ma poi non hai scritto che i suoi figli sono all'università?


----------



## Tessa (6 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che forse, lavorando un po' di più (e non dico le 10/11 ore che di solito faccio io ...), avreste meno tempo entrambi per "trastullarvi" fra FB e amanti ...
> Poi magari la mia è solo invidia eh ...


Kikko ma la tua 'amica' che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Horny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lavora la mattina anzi lavoriamo.... Nella.mia azienda! Il pomeriggio siamo.liberi...a parte due pomeriggi a settimana ...lavora solo lui


Cioe' tu possiedi una azienda in cui si lavora solo la mattina????


----------



## Tessa (6 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Cioe' tu possiedi una azienda in cui si lavora solo la mattina????


Praticamente il sogno di tutti!


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ahhh bhe la mentalita qui dell.800/è indiscussa anzi adesso un po' cambiata ma sempre antica!!!!  Non sono un tabù ma dove vivo io sarebbe x la nostra famiglia uno scandalo.... Dovremmo scappare dal paese altrimenti anche x fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile... Ma lui facendo pure parte di diverse associazioni sarebbe una mazzata... Sarebbe esiliato dai suoi incarichi in 5/min...perderebbe la sua famiglia in 3 min figli compresi.... Più a livello economico con lei....visto che sua moglie è benestante...perderebbe tutto....come perderei tutto anche io....compresa mia madre che mi taglierebbe fuori in secondi conoscendola.... Praticamente stare insieme è impossibile!!!!


Secondo me ti sei risposta da sola.
Rassegnati a fare l'amante e occhio che non vi scoprano.


----------



## Horny (6 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Praticamente il sogno di tutti!


Magari stanno pure al mare, come LSD :carneval:


----------



## kikko64 (6 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Kikko ma la tua 'amica' che fine ha fatto?


Andata ... ormai da un paio di mesi ... forse anche tre.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Fare la spesa sarebbe impossibile?
> esiliato dai suoi incarichi????
> Ma poi non hai scritto che i suoi figli sono all'università?


Certo studiano fuori ma che vuol dire...ogni due mesi rientrano una o due settimane... D'estate due mesi! Pur sempre figli...lui è molto legato.a loro ... Se saprebbero la nostra storia x loro cadrebbe il loro mito..il loro idolo il loro papà... Figurati a pensare che cresce i miei figli...come starebbero


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Cioe' tu possiedi una azienda in cui si lavora solo la mattina????[/QUOTE.    ...
> L.ufficio si...solo mattina e due pomeriggi ...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo studiano fuori ma che vuol dire...ogni due mesi rientrano una o due settimane... D'estate due mesi! Pur sempre figli...lui è molto legato.a loro ... Se *saprebbero* la nostra storia x loro cadrebbe il loro mito..il loro idolo il loro papà... Figurati a pensare che cresce i miei figli...come starebbero


[emoji43] 

Sorry... Non ho resistito


----------



## Horny (6 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> [emoji43]
> 
> Sorry... Non ho resistito


:up: Rieccoti juanqualchecosa, come te la passi?


----------



## Horny (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Certo studiano fuori ma che vuol dire...ogni due mesi rientrano una o due settimane... D'estate due mesi! Pur sempre figli...lui è molto legato.a loro ... Se saprebbero la nostra storia x loro cadrebbe il loro mito..il loro idolo il loro papà... Figurati a pensare che cresce i miei figli...come starebbero


:facepalm::rotfl:Nono, intendevo dire che, se non sono bambini prodigio, avranno almeno 20 anni.
non mi pareva quindi tanto drammatica la questione, per loro.
ma vabe' ma poi crescere i tuoi figlio cosa c'entra, i tuoi figli hanno già un padre.
Tu ti sei innamorata di uno che va in parrocchia, sta con la moglie brutta per convenienza economica, e scopa in giro (o Almeno ci prova). 
In più tuo marito e' abulico e vivi in un posto orrendamente popolato da Neandertal.
non fosse che lavori solo la mattina e possiedi una azienda saresti messa malissimo.
fossi in te mollerei marito e cinquantaquattrenne allupato, venderei azienda e baracca e mi trasferirei in un luogo più civilizzato, dove puoi tranquillamente far la spesa al super.


----------



## Stellina81 (6 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :facepalm::rotfl:Nono, intendevo dire che, se non sono bambini prodigio, avranno almeno 20 anni.
> non mi pareva quindi tanto drammatica la questione, per loro.
> ma vabe' ma poi crescere i tuoi figlio cosa c'entra, i tuoi figli hanno già un padre.
> Tu ti sei innamorata di uno che va in parrocchia, sta con la moglie brutta per convenienza economica, e scopa in giro (o Almeno ci prova).
> ...


Che resoconto ...non so se ridere o.piangere!..
Anche se ce parte di verità... Ma è un resoconto striminzito e superficiale! Lui che scopi in giro lo escludo visto che dopo che mi vede rientra a casa... E come ho già scritto abita vicino casa mia..non proprio vicino ma 5 min di macchina! Il posto in cui vivo sarà pure retrogrado ma è la terra in cui sono nata e x molti aspetti la amo... La mia azienda apparteneva a mio papà e ho il diritto di i portarla avanti...vai oltre


----------



## Ecate (6 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che resoconto ...non so se ridere o.piangere!..
> Anche se ce parte di verità... Ma è un resoconto striminzito e superficiale! Lui che scopi in giro lo escludo visto che dopo che mi vede rientra a casa... E come ho già scritto abita vicino casa mia..non proprio vicino ma 5 min di macchina! Il posto in cui vivo sarà pure retrogrado ma è la terra in cui sono nata e x molti aspetti la amo... La mia azienda apparteneva a mio papà e ho il diritto di i portarla avanti...*vai oltre*


Guarda che sei tu in un vicolo cieco e non vuoi andare oltre
Non vuoi
- guardare le cose da un punto di vista diverso
- lasciare l'amante
- lasciare il marito
- lasciare il paese
- estraniarti dalla mentalità del paese
E nel frattempo vorresti pure che la nobiltà e la veridicità dei vostri sentimenti avesse riconoscimento, cercando qui quello che il paese non da.
E ribadire che non sei una rovina famiglie, e continuare a considerare un valore da difendere quella rispettabilità di facciata del tuo amante, minacciata proprio dalla tua relazione con lui
Non è che puoi avere tutto.
L'en plain è possibile solo nelle telenovelas sudamericane


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu in un vicolo cieco e non vuoi andare oltre
> Non vuoi
> - guardare le cose da un punto di vista diverso
> - lasciare l'amante
> ...


Diciamo che in una tresca cose belle ce ne sono poche, ma la preoccupazione di perdere gli incarichi nelle associazioni cattoliche e di prestigio è il peggio.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :up: Rieccoti juanqualchecosa, come te la passi?


Mi fa quasi paura dirlo ma me la passo davvero bene ultimamente. 
Mi sento leggero come non mi sentivo da quasi 15 anni. [emoji41] 

E pensa che ci sono ancora tante cose che potrebbero migliorare...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lo sempre fatto ....fino a due anni fa! Ma *quando ti capita* una storia così inevitabilmente ci sono conseguenze o.per se stessa o x gli altri... Io di mio sono una persona buona...non farei del male a una mosca figura ti a far soffrìre i miei figli... Io credo che solo quando arrivera un giorno che con mio marito scoppierà in quel caso metterò fine al.mio matrimonio... *Perché l.infelicità del mio matrimonio mi ha portato al tradimento.*.. L assenza e il carattere chiuso di mio marito.. La solitudine... Ma so che questa sofferenza arriverà un giorno a un limite


Come mai ti dipingi come una a cui le cose capitano come cadute dal cielo?

Come se tu ti muovessi in conseguenza ad avvenimenti che ti controllano...

Non è una bella immagine. Per te intendo. Se davvero ti vedi così. 

E capisco che per certi versi alleggerisce. Perchè in questo modo le decisioni non sono totalmente tue, e in questo modo trovi una scappatoia rispetto al giudizio di te. 

Ma è una illusione. E stai filando dritta contro ad un muro. 

E mica per l'amante. Sia ben chiaro. 

Ci stai filando contro perchè ti racconti che tu non potevi farci niente. Che "capita". Ti metti in una posizione passiva. E questo sulla lunga si ritorce contro di te. 

Che cerchi disperatamente di riprendere il controllo di te. Ma in queste condizioni non puoi. 

Non sono bene cosa hai fatto fino a due anni fa...ma penso che dovresti rifarlo ancora, che se dopo anni di lavoro su di te, sul tuo essere presente a te, sulla tua assertività...ti ritrovi a dire le cose in grassetto....qualcosa non ha funzionato. 

E ti ripeto che il problema non è che ti scopi un altro uomo. Non è il fatto che hai un amante. 

Il punto è che non stai collocando le cose a partire da te. E non sei libera di decidere nulla.

In tutto quello che hai scritto, non capisco però cosa c'entri il tuo essere buona. 

Mica che se trombi sei cattiva. E i tuoi figli non soffrono se trombi a giro. 

I tuoi figli soffrono se non sei presente a te stessa. E fai casino. E questo non riguarda la bontà. 
Riguarda il saper prendere posizione nella propria vita. 

Il casino che fai con l'amante, non è scopartelo, è scopartelo in questo modo così confuso e disordinato.
E dimenticarti che è un amante. E non il fidanzatino delle superiori.

...o il cavaliere dalla dorata armatura in sella al suo fido bianco destriero che ti salverà da ogni male...


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che in una tresca cose belle ce ne sono poche, ma la preoccupazione di perdere gli incarichi nelle associazioni cattoliche e di prestigio è il peggio.


:unhappy: ma poi come si può considerare come un valore qualcosa (non queste organizzazioni ma _l'appartenervi_) quando si rappresenta, anche se magari solo nelle proprie fantasie, la principale minaccia a questo valore (non le associazioni, ma l'appartenenza alle stesse)


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :unhappy: ma poi come si può considerare come un valore qualcosa (non queste organizzazioni ma _l'appartenervi_) quando si rappresenta, anche se magari solo nelle proprie fantasie, la principale minaccia a questo valore (non le associazioni, ma l'appartenenza alle stesse)


...lei non è minaccia...lei è complice nel mantenere il segreto, di se stessa, perchè lui non perda posizione 

e questo è nobile...e puro...e disinteressato...tutti sintomi di amore...anzi, Amore...


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto stimi e quanto rispetti chi hai accanto... Tieni presente che lei si assenta un'ora tutti i giorni. Se accadesse in casa mia nel giro di un paio di settimane io un "che cazzo succede?" comincerei a chiedermelo...





drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sono io o non vi sembra che il marito non la racconti giusta?
> Stellina, cambierebbe qualcosa se sapessi che tuo marito non ti è fedele?


Non lo.controllo ....lo vedo spesso al Cell...a msg ! Non credo abbia un altra anche se molto assente... Cmq si cambierebbe nel senso che ci lo lascerei senza troppi fronzoli...significherebbe la fine vera e propria.. Inutile attaccare un vaso rotto in mille pezzi


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non lo.controllo ....lo vedo spesso al Cell...a msg ! Non credo abbia un altra anche se molto assente... Cmq si cambierebbe nel senso che ci *lo lascerei senza troppi fronzol*i...significherebbe la fine vera e propria.. Inutile attaccare un vaso rotto in mille pezzi



Cioè, come funge sta storia qua?   

Se a metter corna sei tu la storia può andare avanti, se lo facesse tuo marito sarebbe intollerabile?


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...lei non è minaccia...lei è complice nel mantenere il segreto, di se stessa, perchè lui non perda posizione
> 
> e questo è nobile...e puro...e disinteressato...tutti sintomi di amore...anzi, Amore...


A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono ...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè, come funge sta storia qua?
> 
> Se a metter corna sei tu la storia può andare avanti, se lo facesse tuo marito sarebbe intollerabile?


Non sarebbe intollerabile ma priva di senso andare avanti... E cmq se lui mi scopre non credere che mi.perdonerebbe anzi...


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non sarebbe intollerabile ma priva di senso andare avanti... E cmq se lui mi scopre non credere che mi.perdonerebbe anzi...



A incuriosirmi è la dinamica: se capita a me, convivo con sensi di colpa ma mi godo la storia parallela - se capita a mio marito lo sbatto fuori di casa a calci.

Non son traditore quindi non comprendo la faccenda, perchè di concetto se metto le corna...quando le ricevo non mi permetto di dare in escandescenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono ...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


Il fatto è Stelli che il titolo del tuo 3D finisce con " ho bisogno di consigli" e qui di consigli te ne hanno dati tutti anche diversi nel contenuto, solo che mi sembra che tu non ne abbia preso in considerazione nessuno ma sia rimasta arroccata nella tua posizione iniziale :

mio marito non c'è per me e comunque mi rende infelice  
ho un amante che mi ama follemente 
vorremmo vivere insieme ma per enne motivi non lo faremo mai 
sono dipendente emotivamente dal mio amante 

Quindi se questa situazione da qui a quando reggerà ti va bene ok ( ma allora i consigli non servono ) 
se invece ti va stretta,  rileggi i consigli di tutti e vedi se puoi prenderne in considerazione almeno uno 

buongiorno cara


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è Stelli che il titolo del tuo 3D finisce con " ho bisogno di consigli" e qui di consigli te ne hanno dati tutti anche diversi nel contenuto, solo che mi sembra che tu non ne abbia preso in considerazione nessuno ma sia rimasta arroccata nella tua posizione iniziale :
> 
> mio marito non c'è per me e comunque mi rende infelice
> ho un amante che mi ama follemente
> ...


Non hai letto allora un mio.post...in cui scrivevo che leggendo i vostri consigli sarei arrivata a una scelta...alcuni li.ho.presi in considerazione eccome... Anzi molti mi sono stati veramente utili a capire molte cose


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A incuriosirmi è la dinamica: se capita a me, convivo con sensi di colpa ma mi godo la storia parallela - se capita a mio marito lo sbatto fuori di casa a calci.
> 
> Non son traditore quindi non comprendo la faccenda, perchè di concetto se metto le corna...quando le ricevo non mi permetto di dare in escandescenza.


No che escandescenza.... Vorrebbe dire che se ne io ne lui ci amiamo più e non c'è risanamento xche il sentimento è morto inutile andare avanti... Se mio marito mostrasse più considerazione .. Coinvolgimento e cambiasse potrei ricominciare anche da zero..ma lui non cambierà mai


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti stiamo riempendo di mazzate, ma ti capiamo.
> Tutti abbiamo bisogno di attenzioni, almeno questo in mancanza di amore, e tutti ci siamo infatuato e innamorati. Qualcuno ha tradito o è stato tradito o è stata amante.
> Ma tu non riesci a rinunciare a distaccarti dall'amante non perché lui è questo grande amore, ma perché senza ti sembra di non avere niente. Perché affrontare la realtà del tuo matrimonio a viso aperto con assunzione di responsabilità reciproche è pesante. E nel paese con la mentalità ristretta ci vivi tu.
> Forse possiamo farti vedere che continuare a fare finta è peggio perché verrai scoperta non ci saranno più margini per recuperare niente.


Sai cosa c'è Brunetta? Che io vuoi per mancata esperienza vuoi xche mi sono innamorata non riesco a stare serena vivendo un rapporto con un altro uomo ....a differenza di lui che lo.vive con più tranquillità... Riuscendo a essere equilibrato.. Anzi più di una volta mi dice che la felicità di noi la trasmette in famiglia!  Io invece non riesco a dormire con la coscienza apposto


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sai cosa c'è Brunetta? Che io vuoi per mancata esperienza vuoi xche mi sono innamorata non riesco a stare serena vivendo un rapporto con un altro uomo ....a differenza di lui che lo.vive con più tranquillità... Riuscendo a essere equilibrato.. Anzi più di una volta *mi dice che la felicità di noi la trasmette in famiglia!*  Io invece non riesco a dormire con la coscienza apposto


Pesantissima questa cosa qui...veramente da gran volpone.

Scusa stellina, se lo apostrofo in questo modo. Ma vedo che tu una coscienza la possiedi e giustamente sei in crisi. Lui manco per idea, a quanto pare.

Se riesci ad essere lucida, cerca di analizzare bene questa frase. 
Per me ha dell'assurdo.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pesantissima questa cosa qui...veramente da gran volpone.
> 
> Scusa stellina, se lo apostrofo in questo modo. Ma vedo che tu una coscienza la possiedi e giustamente sei in crisi. Lui manco per idea, a quanto pare.
> 
> ...


Effettivamente più volte ho cercato di analizzarla ... Ma mi chiedo anche perché a volte voglia vedermi solo anche per stare insieme non per altro? Se fosse per uno scopo non mi.avrebbe già lasciata? Se gli interessava solo il sesso non mi.parlerebbe di tutto non mi cercherebbe sempre... Non mi vedrebbe anche solo per due chiacchiere


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono ...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


Guarda che qui di moralista ci siete solo tu e il tuo amante.
Ti è stato detto in mille salse:
-o te la godi per quello che è, apportando sostanziali modifiche alla tua visione del mondo (e dopo non ti piacerà più, credo)
-o mantieni i tuoi capisaldi e interrompi la relazione 
Tertium non datur
Cambiare entrambi priorità e fare il gran passo mi pare chiaramente irrealistico


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Guarda che qui di moralista ci siete solo tu e il tuo amante.
> Ti è stato detto in mille salse:
> -o te la godi per quello che è, apportando sostanziali modifiche alla tua visione del mondo (e dopo non ti piacerà più, credo)
> -o mantieni i tuoi capisaldi e interrompi la relazione
> ...


Questi punti gli avevo evidenziati.anche io...ma nel.primo caso cioè godermi la situazione x quello che è mi chiedo se posso farcela io psicologicamente mentalmente fisicamente e per quanto ancora? Il secondo punto interrompere e rientrare nei miei obiettivi... non è facile chiudere da un giorno all altro... E se lo farò mio marito sarà disposto a cambiare,? Almeno un po


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pesantissima questa cosa qui...veramente da gran volpone.
> 
> Scusa stellina, se lo apostrofo in questo modo. Ma vedo che tu una coscienza la possiedi e giustamente sei in crisi. Lui manco per idea, a quanto pare.
> 
> ...


Noto che le frasi si ripetono tra persone diverse.
Una donna che conosco, pluritraditrice, quasi seriale, mi disse che i tradimenti fanno bene anche alla famiglia, perché lei torna più serena e felice a casa.
Mia moglie invece a un certo punto ha cominciato a tormentarsi e a non reggere più dal punto di vista psicologico.
Credo che le reazioni siano diverse da persona a persona, ma già qui abbiamo inquadrato due differenti modi di vivere un tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Questi punti gli avevo evidenziati.anche io...ma nel.primo caso cioè godermi la situazione x quello che è mi chiedo se posso farcela io psicologicamente mentalmente fisicamente e per quanto ancora? Il secondo punto interrompere e rientrare nei miei obiettivi... non è facile chiudere da un giorno all altro... E se lo farò mio marito sarà disposto a cambiare,? Almeno un po


Una domanda : se malaguratamente la vostra relazione dovesse divenire di dominio pubblico con tanto di prese di posizioni di familiari o amici come reagireste tu e il tuo amante?


----------



## Ridosola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No che escandescenza.... Vorrebbe dire che se ne io ne lui ci amiamo più e non c'è risanamento xche il sentimento è morto inutile andare avanti... Se mio marito mostrasse più considerazione .. Coinvolgimento e cambiasse potrei ricominciare anche da zero..ma lui non cambierà mai


Ciao Stellina,
sono due giorni che seguo la tua storia e io credo che a prescindere dal tradimento, il comportamento sia tuo che di tuo marito dimostra pienamente che tra voi l'amore è finito. Siete completamente disinteressati l'uno all'altra, lui trascorre le sue giornate come un sociopatico attaccato al telefono e non provi neanche a capire quali siano i motivi che lo spingono a chiudersi in questo modo; tu vivi nell'attesa della tua ora d'amore, e lui non si accorge di nulla nè si pone alcuna domanda. Ti giuro che fatico a credere che le cose stiano veramente così come le racconti, perchè sembra veramente una situazione surreale!
Hai detto che hai riflettuto e che le tue soluzioni prevedono di lasciare il tuo amante. Io credo che prima di tutto, dovresti capire se hai interesse a provare a "resuscitare" il tuo matrimonio, e partire da lì. Dubito fortemente che il tuo amante deciderà mai di lasciare la moglie per vivere il vostro amore alla luce del sole, ma che tu voglia continuare a vederlo o no, prima decidi se è il caso che tu tenga in piedi il tuo matrimonio: separarsi non è più uno scandalo,a prescindere da quanto sia piccolo e pettegolo il paese dove vivi!


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una domanda : se malaguratamente la vostra relazione dovesse divenire di dominio pubblico con tanto di prese di posizioni di familiari o amici come reagireste tu e il tuo amante?


Glielo chiesto a lui questa domanda! In quel caso che faremo? Lui mi ha risposto che.non possono scoprirci perché stiamo sempre attenti... Che cmq non mi.lascia ... Tutta sta sicurezza poi che ha di non essere scoperti ...lui è uno che pensa sempre positivo.. Io no..vedo il.peggio delle cose! Per lui si sistema sempre tutto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Questi punti gli avevo evidenziati.anche io...ma nel.primo caso cioè godermi la situazione x quello che è mi chiedo se posso farcela io psicologicamente mentalmente fisicamente e per quanto ancora? Il secondo punto interrompere e rientrare nei miei obiettivi... non è facile chiudere da un giorno all altro... E se lo farò mio marito sarà disposto a cambiare,? Almeno un po


Ecco.. Devi individuare un percorso...
Che x te è il migliore possibile... E x ciascuno di noi può essere anche diverso da quello che individuerai tu.

Quando hai chiaro in che situazione ti vuoi ricollocare, tutti i consigli avuti potrai renderli strumentali a quel risultato.

Ma se non sai se vuoi andare a Roma o a Genova, ogni indicazione non farà che confonderti...

E verso dove andate devi sceglierlo tu, non qualcun altro.

Oggi stai male.. Ma potrebbe esser che questa situazione tu la vedi come "la migliore possibile" per te...

Se ad oggi non ne sai descrivere una migliore, in cui vorresti materialmente ricollocati, secondo me ogni consiglio (pur ottimo che sia) resta lettera morta.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina,
> sono due giorni che seguo la tua storia e io credo che a prescindere dal tradimento, il comportamento sia tuo che di tuo marito dimostra pienamente che tra voi l'amore è finito. Siete completamente disinteressati l'uno all'altra, lui trascorre le sue giornate come un sociopatico attaccato al telefono e non provi neanche a capire quali siano i motivi che lo spingono a chiudersi in questo modo; tu vivi nell'attesa della tua ora d'amore, e lui non si accorge di nulla nè si pone alcuna domanda. Ti giuro che fatico a credere che le cose stiano veramente così come le racconti, perchè sembra veramente una situazione surreale!
> Hai detto che hai riflettuto e che le tue soluzioni prevedono di lasciare il tuo amante. Io credo che prima di tutto, dovresti capire se hai interesse a provare a "resuscitare" il tuo matrimonio, e partire da lì. Dubito fortemente che il tuo amante deciderà mai di lasciare la moglie per vivere il vostro amore alla luce del sole, ma che tu voglia continuare a vederlo o no, prima decidi se è il caso che tu tenga in piedi il tuo matrimonio: separarsi non è più uno scandalo,a prescindere da quanto sia piccolo e pettegolo il paese dove vivi!


Sono diversi anni che provo a recuperare il.mio.matrimonio ...poi sono arrivata a un punto che ho mollato quando appunto ho conosciuto questo uomo che mi fa sentire donna in tutti i sensi... Che mi ascolta se ho un problema che basta due parole per capirmi... Un rapporto che va al di là del sesso ..dell approccio fisico... Ma anche del condividere nonostante la lontananza la nostra vita! Questo mi manca con mio marito... Che lui si preoccupi di me..che distolga la sua mente dallo smartphone e mi parli... Mi dica ti va di uscire...ci metta entusiasmo ..un idea..un uscita diversa ogni tanto... Invece devo sempre io programmare le uscite.. Svegliare il nostro rapporto... Lui si sveglia solo se la sera i suoi ormoni gli scoppiano x fare l amore... Mi sto prendendo questa felicità evadendo da quella che la mia realtà.... Ma quando sto con  quest uomo è brutto perfetto... Non perché la situazione di evasione ci porta a vivere in una bolla di sapone è perfetto perché insieme siamo complici.. Uniti ...dialoghiamo...parliamo...tutto ciò che con mio marito non ho fatto da qualche anno a questa parte


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Glielo chiesto a lui questa domanda! In quel caso che faremo? Lui mi ha risposto che.non possono scoprirci perché stiamo sempre attenti... Che cmq non mi.lascia ... Tutta sta sicurezza poi che ha di non essere scoperti ...lui è uno che pensa sempre positivo.. Io no..vedo il.peggio delle cose! Per lui si sistema sempre tutto


se vivete in una zona di mentalità "arcaica" lui ha la sicurezza che casca in piedi. Se verrete scoperti lui se la caverà come il figone attempato piacente ancora alle donne giovani, tu come l'amante che ci ha provato a rovinare la sua famiglia, la cattiva madre etc. E secondo me la moglie sa o sospetta che il suo marito non è il massimo della fedeltà ma ha rassicurazioni che non perderà il suo status etc e liquida le amanti del marito come sciaquette. È una realtà molto diffusa credimi.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pesantissima questa cosa qui...veramente da gran volpone.
> 
> Scusa stellina, se lo apostrofo in questo modo. Ma vedo che tu una coscienza la possiedi e giustamente sei in crisi. Lui manco per idea, a quanto pare.
> 
> ...


Vorrei anche dire una cosa ... Lui dice questa frase ..lo vedo ai più felice...il nostro rapporto a come dice e ne parla gli da la forza e l energia di affrontare tutto e probabilmente anche di stare felice in famiglia e l lavoro... Lui intende questo! Perché in che altro modo potrei intenderlo non lo so.... Evidentemente a differenza mia sa che la nostra storia deve essere vissuta così..in segreto e se ne fatto una ragione... E da questo ne trae gioia ...non guarda oltre e non si pone molte domande come faccio io...non si sente in colpa...non si preoccupa nemmeno di quello che potrebbe succedere


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> se vivete in una zona di mentalità "arcaica" lui ha la sicurezza che casca in piedi. Se verrete scoperti lui se la caverà come il figone attempato piacente ancora alle donne giovani, tu come l'amante che ci ha provato a rovinare la sua famiglia, la cattiva madre etc. E secondo me la moglie sa o sospetta che il suo marito non è il massimo della fedeltà ma ha rassicurazioni che non perderà il suo status etc e liquida le amanti del marito come sciaquette. È una realtà molto diffusa credimi.


Se verremo scoperti sua moglie lo butta fuori di casa in tronco... Quando ha scoperto il.msg ci mancava poco..lui negando o con giri di parole è riuscito a impapucchiare ...come quando la sera ci scriviamo che gli dice tante balle ...o quando il fine settimana usciamo fuori spesso anche per due ore...lui gli inventa di tutto... Non sospetta perché lei è convinta che quando stacca dal lavoro rientra subito a casa..nonnsa di quell ora di noi! Rientrando a casa e dedicandosi lui ai suoi ordini lei sta tranquilla... Inoltre se dovesse essere scoperto l immagine è brutta x entrambi in quanto lui fa parte di associazioni..domenica sempre in chiesa! Ahhh se verrebbe deriso...non ne va solo della mia immagine!!!


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> *A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono *...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


No, non tutti.
Mi permetto anche di consigliarti di valutare quello che ti si dice per quello che significa, a prescindere da chi pensi sia chi te lo dice.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> *Se verremo scoperti *sua moglie lo butta fuori di casa in tronco... Quando ha scoperto il.msg ci mancava poco..lui negando o con giri di parole è riuscito a impapucchiare ...come quando la sera ci scriviamo che gli dice tante balle ...o quando il fine settimana usciamo fuori spesso anche per due ore...lui gli inventa di tutto... Non sospetta perché lei è convinta che quando stacca dal lavoro rientra subito a casa..nonnsa di quell ora di noi! Rientrando a casa e dedicandosi lui ai suoi ordini lei sta tranquilla... Inoltre se dovesse essere scoperto l immagine è brutta x entrambi in quanto lui fa parte di associazioni..domenica sempre in chiesa! Ahhh se verrebbe deriso...non ne va solo della mia immagine!!!


Secondo me siete già stati sgamati, solo che la faccenda stà in quiescenza perchè i diretti interessati (tuo marito e la di lui moglie) non vedono o non vogliono vedere.

Se il prete non è proprio scemo ha già capito tutto, e i suoi parenti stanno solo aspettando conferme.

Sei in una situazione pericolosissima ma non te ne rendi conto, anche se forse il deflagrare della cosa porterebbe a superare l' empasse.


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noto che le frasi si ripetono tra persone diverse.
> Una donna che conosco, pluritraditrice, quasi seriale, mi disse che i tradimenti fanno bene anche alla famiglia, perché lei torna più serena e felice a casa.
> Mia moglie invece a un certo punto ha cominciato a tormentarsi e a non reggere più dal punto di vista psicologico.
> Credo che le reazioni siano diverse da persona a persona, ma già qui abbiamo inquadrato due differenti modi di vivere un tradimento.





Stellina81 ha detto:


> Vorrei anche dire una cosa ... Lui dice questa frase ..lo vedo ai più felice...il nostro rapporto a come dice e ne parla gli da la forza e l energia di affrontare tutto e probabilmente anche di stare felice in famiglia e l lavoro... Lui intende questo! Perché in che altro modo potrei intenderlo non lo so.... Evidentemente a differenza mia sa che la nostra storia deve essere vissuta così..in segreto e se ne fatto una ragione... E da questo ne trae gioia ...non guarda oltre e non si pone molte domande come faccio io...non si sente in colpa...non si preoccupa nemmeno di quello che potrebbe succedere


Ragazzi, i tradimenti fanno bene alla pelle e alle gonadi poi stop.
Se ci raccontiamo che l'euforia data dall'infatuazione extraconiugale fa bene al rapporto ufficiale allora è lecito dire che farsi di eroina va bene perchè scaccia via cattivi pensieri.

Ma non è così. Perchè sarebbe sufficiente andare a correre, fare il pieno di endorfine...e in famiglia tutti felici e contenti.

C'è un mondo fatto di effetti collaterali di cui non si può non tenere conto.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Se verremo scoperti sua moglie lo butta fuori di casa in tronco... Quando ha scoperto il.msg ci mancava poco..lui negando o con giri di parole è riuscito a impapucchiare ...come quando la sera ci scriviamo che gli dice tante balle ...o quando il fine settimana usciamo fuori spesso anche per due ore...lui gli inventa di tutto... Non sospetta perché lei è convinta che quando stacca dal lavoro rientra subito a casa..nonnsa di quell ora di noi! Rientrando a casa e dedicandosi lui ai suoi ordini lei sta tranquilla... *Inoltre se dovesse essere scoperto l immagine è brutta x entrambi in quanto lui fa parte di associazioni..domenica sempre in chiesa! Ahhh se verrebbe deriso...non ne va solo della mia immagine!!!*


La fiera dell'ipocrisia ... 
Pensaci bene ... tu ti rapporti con un'uomo che fa dell'ipocrisia una scelta di vita ...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono ...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


Oh! Finalmente ci si incontra stellina!

Buongiorno.

Qui non troverai soluzioni alla tua situazione. Qui puoi trovare da confrontati. Anche duramente. 

Se la smetti di moralizzare e giudicare te stessa, cercando scappatoie alla situazione in cui ti sei messa TU. Da sola.

Non è il paese. Non è l'amore. Non è la mentalità. Sei tu. I tuoi giudizi su di te. I tuoi condizionamenti.

Su questo ti puoi confrontare. E non per trovare soluzioni. Quelle arriveranno da sole quando tu sarai presente a te stessa.

Adesso come adesso non lo sei. 

Lascia perdere l'amore. Quello che apre l'anima. Quello è harmony. 

Sei talmente lontana da te stessa, sei talmente aggrovigliata che dubito se ne possa parlare.

Il tuo principe azzurro ha ragione. Se si scopa da amanti, si sa che si sta mentendo e imbrogliando. Chi si fida di te. Quindi almeno riportare dentro la positività della vacanza è quasi dovuto.

Puoi anche dire che tuo marito è stronzo. Ma tu scopi mentendo. Guarda te stessa. Non lui.

Non è mostrizzandolo che ne esci. Tuo marito era quello anche prima che tu iniziassi a mentire e scoparti il tuo principe.

E l'amore non toglie niente a questa realtà.
L'amore non esiste nella menzogna. Ha bisogno diverità. E spazi liberi di espressione. 

Togli davvero la morale, il principe e gli unicorni...e parti davvero da te.

Che sono pagine che ti giri a largo.

Spero resti quella che si è espressa in questo post! Piacere di conoscerti


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Glielo chiesto a lui questa domanda! In quel caso che faremo? Lui mi ha risposto che.non possono scoprirci perché stiamo sempre attenti... Che cmq non mi.lascia ... Tutta sta sicurezza poi che ha di non essere scoperti ...lui è uno che pensa sempre positivo.. Io no..vedo il.peggio delle cose! Per lui si sistema sempre tutto


 
La sua certezza e la tua ingenuità mi commuove


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Se verremo scoperti sua moglie lo butta fuori di casa in tronco... Quando ha scoperto il.msg ci mancava poco..lui negando o con giri di parole è riuscito a impapucchiare ...come quando la sera ci scriviamo che gli dice tante balle ...o quando il fine settimana usciamo fuori spesso anche per due ore...lui gli inventa di tutto... Non sospetta perché lei è convinta che quando stacca dal lavoro rientra subito a casa..nonnsa di quell ora di noi! Rientrando a casa e dedicandosi lui ai suoi ordini lei sta tranquilla... Inoltre se dovesse essere scoperto l immagine è brutta x entrambi in quanto lui fa parte di associazioni..domenica sempre in chiesa! Ahhh se verrebbe deriso...non ne va solo della mia immagine!!!


queste cose te le dice lui. Stai a ripetere le cose che ti dice lui, guardi attraverso il filtro che lui ti propina. 
Io ti capisco, e sono d'accordo che hai totale diritto alla tua "ora d'aria". Ma sto vedendo arrivare verso di te una grande delusione, a velocità da tir impazzito, e vorrei metterti in guardia. Solo questo.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Sì. Anche Eichmann non si è mai sentito in colpa.
Sai che novità.

E, [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] , una domanda (anche perchè non ricordo la tua storia). Sicuro che si tratti di due modi di vivere il tradimento? Oppure sei tu il senso di colpa di tua moglie, nel senso che l'insopportabilità delle sue azioni è emersa solo quando tu ti sei mostrato come prova tangibile e innegabile del male fatto?
La traditrice seriale che conosci ha a disposizione la stessa prova tangibile o il marito è all'oscuro?


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ragazzi, i tradimenti fanno bene alla pelle e alle gonadi poi stop.
> Se ci raccontiamo che l'euforia data dall'infatuazione extraconiugale fa bene al rapporto ufficiale allora è lecito dire che farsi di eroina va bene perchè scaccia via cattivi pensieri.
> 
> Ma non è così. *Perchè sarebbe sufficiente andare a correre, fare il pieno di endorfine*...e in famiglia tutti felici e contenti.
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ragazzi, i tradimenti fanno bene alla pelle e *alle gonadi* poi stop.
> Se ci raccontiamo che l'euforia data dall'infatuazione extraconiugale fa bene al rapporto ufficiale allora è lecito dire che farsi di eroina va bene perchè scaccia via cattivi pensieri.
> 
> Ma non è così. Perchè sarebbe sufficiente andare a correre, fare il pieno di endorfine...e in famiglia tutti felici e contenti.
> ...


Su questo ci sarebbe da discutere


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oh! Finalmente ci si incontra stellina!
> 
> Buongiorno.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ipazia...piacere mio di conoscerti... Anche questo consiglio mi è molto utile... Io non riconosco più chi sono ! Ero una donna che credeva fortemente nella famiglia e odiava qualsiasi forma di bugia... Assurdo pensare di poter vivere questa situazione! Il rapporto con mio marito è peggiorato dopo la seconda figlia! Lui da figlio unico vuole tranquillità... Una vita di coppia senza molti bambini che rompono... Non voleva nemmeno la seconda figlia..io la desideravo! Non sa fare il.padre se non quando gioca alla PlayStation con suo figlio o in una partita di calcio...è incastrato in quell eterno bambino preso dai suoi spazi dove prevale il suo smartphone pieno di contatti e socializzazioni...ti basta pensare che ha pochi pochissimi amici "terrestri" cioè non virtuali! Il mio amante invece è l opposto.. Un padre super presente.. Generoso... Attento a tutto ciò che faccio e non ... Premuroso nei miei confronti... Attento a tutto ciò che faccio della serie avvisami quando rientri..oppure se esco dove vado cosa faccio come mi sento.. Piccole attenzioni che sono poi grandi... Che io non ho mai avuto e che fino a un certo punto anche ignoravo! Ora che ho un amante se pur come stato in Passato volpone oggi è il mio amante ... E oltre la certezza che non ha nessuna altra so che ci tiene e mi fa stare bene! Tu dimmi quale donna tornerebbe a essere infelice dopo aver trovato la felicità??? Per questo ho detto se solo cambiasse


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sì. Anche Eichmann non si è mai sentito in colpa.
> Sai che novità.
> 
> E, @_danny_ , una domanda (anche perchè non ricordo la tua storia). Sicuro che si tratti di due modi di vivere il tradimento? Oppure sei tu il senso di colpa di tua moglie, nel senso che l'insopportabilità delle sue azioni è emersa solo quando tu ti sei mostrato come prova tangibile e innegabile del male fatto?
> La traditrice seriale che conosci ha a disposizione la stessa prova tangibile o il marito è all'oscuro?


E' una giusta obiezione.
Per quello che posso dire sulla base della mia esperienza, avere una relazione extraconiugale genera stress alla lunga in persona ansiose per comprensibili motivi.
La traditrice seriale non è mai stata sgamata e non soffre minimamente di ansie.
E' una roccia, imperturbabile, diciamo. Si appaga di quel che vive, e finora le è sempre andata bene.
Ovviamente, si lamenta del marito salvo in sua presenza fare la mogliettina coccolosa.


----------



## Ridosola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sono diversi anni che provo a recuperare il.mio.matrimonio ...poi sono arrivata a un punto che ho mollato quando appunto ho conosciuto questo uomo che mi fa sentire donna in tutti i sensi... Che mi ascolta se ho un problema che basta due parole per capirmi... Un rapporto che va al di là del sesso ..dell approccio fisico... Ma anche del condividere nonostante la lontananza la nostra vita! Questo mi manca con mio marito... Che lui si preoccupi di me..che distolga la sua mente dallo smartphone e mi parli... Mi dica ti va di uscire...ci metta entusiasmo ..un idea..un uscita diversa ogni tanto... Invece devo sempre io programmare le uscite.. Svegliare il nostro rapporto... Lui si sveglia solo se la sera i suoi ormoni gli scoppiano x fare l amore... Mi sto prendendo questa felicità evadendo da quella che la mia realtà.... Ma quando sto con  quest uomo è brutto perfetto... Non perché la situazione di evasione ci porta a vivere in una bolla di sapone è perfetto perché insieme siamo complici.. Uniti ...dialoghiamo...parliamo...tutto ciò che con mio marito non ho fatto da qualche anno a questa parte


Ma tu glielo hai mai detto chiaramente che ti sei stancata di lui e delle sue assenze? Cioè, secondo te gli è chiaro che ti sta perdendo? E se credi che non ci siano speranze, perchè stai con lui e continui a vivere infelicemente la tua vita?


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> queste cose te le dice lui. Stai a ripetere le cose che ti dice lui, guardi attraverso il filtro che lui ti propina.
> Io ti capisco, e sono d'accordo che hai totale diritto alla tua "ora d'aria". Ma sto vedendo arrivare verso di te una grande delusione, a velocità da tir impazzito, e vorrei metterti in guardia. Solo questo.


Ciao Drusilla ...abitiamo vicini quindi lo vedo rientrare... Quando rientra se può chattiamo poi esce in base ai bisogni di lei..sua moglie! Li vedo anche se escono dove vanno che fanno..il paese è quello! Non scappi! Anche io ho paura di una delusione... Ma su me stessa... Di paura che mi.possa lasciare è remota in quanto fosse x lui continueremo in eterno!ma se io mi stanco? Se lui si stanca? Io non ci metto su di lui le mani sul fuoco nonostante mi dica non ci sarà mai nessuna... Alla fine la vita non la viviamo ..quindi la noia e la stanchezza possono esserci


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Ma tu glielo hai mai detto chiaramente che ti sei stancata di lui e delle sue assenze? Cioè, secondo te gli è chiaro che ti sta perdendo? E se credi che non ci siano speranze, perchè stai con lui e continui a vivere infelicemente la tua vita?


Si che glielo detto ma non capisce...dice vuole i suoi spazi che non fa nulla di male...sì giustifica sempre! Non riesce a capire ...sto con lui x i figli naturalmente.. Tanto si parla lo stretto necessario... Non si litiga...quando si esce è tutto molto calmo..pure troppo! Quindi loro non ne risentono e non li faccio soffrire


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' una giusta obiezione.
> Per quello che posso dire sulla base della mia esperienza, *avere una relazione extraconiugale genera stress alla lunga in persona ansiose per comprensibili motivi.*
> La traditrice seriale non è mai stata sgamata e non soffre minimamente di ansie.
> E' una roccia, imperturbabile, diciamo. Si appaga di quel che vive, e finora le è sempre andata bene.
> Ovviamente, si lamenta del marito salvo in sua presenza fare la mogliettina coccolosa.


Ci sta, ma lo stress e il senso di colpa non sono la stessa cosa.
Domandavo perchè quel genere di schizofrenia emotiva della tua amica traditrice seriale l'ho visto un po' in tutti i traditori (come potrebbe non essere così in fondo: la vedo dura tradire e al contempo vivere la colpa del tradimento), finchè non cambiano le carte in tavola.

Quindi.. curiosità 
Grazie della risposta


----------



## Ridosola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si che glielo detto ma non capisce...dice vuole i suoi spazi che non fa nulla di male...sì giustifica sempre! Non riesce a capire ...sto con lui x i figli naturalmente.. Tanto si parla lo stretto necessario... Non si litiga...quando si esce è tutto molto calmo..pure troppo! Quindi loro non ne risentono e non li faccio soffrire


Non credere che non capiscano e non soffrano la situazione. Ci sono silenzi che sono terribili quanto le urla


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia...piacere mio di conoscerti... Anche questo consiglio mi è molto utile... Io non riconosco più chi sono ! Ero una donna che credeva fortemente nella famiglia e odiava qualsiasi forma di bugia... Assurdo pensare di poter vivere questa situazione! Il rapporto con mio marito è peggiorato dopo la seconda figlia! Lui da figlio unico vuole tranquillità... Una vita di coppia senza molti bambini che rompono... Non voleva nemmeno la seconda figlia..io la desideravo! Non sa fare il.padre se non quando gioca alla PlayStation con suo figlio o in una partita di calcio...è incastrato in quell eterno bambino preso dai suoi spazi dove prevale il suo smartphone pieno di contatti e socializzazioni...ti basta pensare che ha pochi pochissimi amici "terrestri" cioè non virtuali! Il mio amante invece è l opposto.. Un padre super presente.. Generoso... Attento a tutto ciò che faccio e non ... Premuroso nei miei confronti... Attento a tutto ciò che faccio della serie avvisami quando rientri..oppure se esco dove vado cosa faccio come mi sento.. Piccole attenzioni che sono poi grandi... Che io non ho mai avuto e che fino a un certo punto anche ignoravo! Ora che ho un amante se pur come stato in Passato volpone oggi è il mio amante ... E oltre la certezza che non ha nessuna altra so che ci tiene e mi fa stare bene! Tu dimmi quale donna tornerebbe a essere infelice dopo aver trovato la felicità??? Per questo ho detto se solo cambiasse


tu sei quella in rosso. 

tuo marito in blu.

il tuo principe in arancio. 

Dai un occhio alle proporzioni. 

Quando ti decidi a parlare di te??

Passi attraverso loro per parlare di te. Per forza non ti riconosci. E non puoi riconoscerti.

La felicità è non riuscire a parlare di te stessa in prima persona? Liberamente? Senza dover passare attraverso altri?

Che ti succede, quando quegli altri, si spostano e te ne resti con te senza riconoscerti e senza avere altre passerelle? 
Cerchi un'altra passerella ancora?

Le tue figlie magari?

Se questa per te è felicità. 

Una situazione cristallizzata, che non ti soddisfa da nessuna parte perchè il nucleo è che non riconosci te stessa se non attraverso qualcun altro. 

Come donna, come femmina, come individuo, visto che chiedi. Io solo morta in una situazione del genere. E forse neanche da morta. 

Per me quella non è felicità. E' una pera d'acqua. Neanche di roba buona.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> tu sei quella in rosso.
> 
> tuo marito in blu.
> 
> ...


Non hai fatto un analisi a caso! Fai la psicologa? No perché hai preso un punto importante... Devo dire che mi hai lasciato senza parole facendomi riflettere su qualcosa che non avevo.mai notato! È vero.che mi rifletto negli altri ma perché sono la mia vita..non sono sola ! Ma cmq molti mi hanno detto in modo diversi di partire da me stessa ..da ciò che voglio io! Ma ciò che voglio io non si può avere! Quindi? Cosa faccio? Lo.mollo perché la nostra storia è impossibile? Lo mollo nonostante i momenti che mi hanno resa felice per la prima volta nella mia vita e lascio andare questo amore? Tornando a essere sola e superando come questo distacco? Ora mi sento molto legata a quest uomo tanto che io sia lui viviamo lontani ma in simbiosi comunicandoci sempre.... Rientrare e partire da me stessa vorrebbe dire staccarsi da lui e da tutti


----------



## marietto (7 Luglio 2016)

Scusami, Stellina, però dovresti deciderti:

- scrivi che stai insieme a tuo marito per i figli, ma poi scrivi che lui non è in grado di fare il padre, che è sempre assente e che vuole solo che i figli non rompano. Ma allora perchè ci resti insieme?

- scrivi che il tuo amante è un ottimo padre, ma fino a poche pagine fa sostenevi che riceveva messaggi di insulti dai figli... Non esattamente un clamoroso successo, si direbbe...

- scrivi che tu sei sicura del suo comportamento perchè abiti ad uno sputo da lui e sai tutto quello che succede. Anche moglie e figli suoi abitano ad uno sputo da te, eppure pur tenendovi sotto controllo (a tuo dire) non vi beccano mai... Non ti pare strano?


----------



## marietto (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Glielo chiesto a lui questa domanda! In quel caso che faremo? Lui mi ha risposto che.non possono scoprirci perché stiamo sempre attenti... Che cmq non mi.lascia ... Tutta sta sicurezza poi che ha di non essere scoperti ...lui è uno che pensa sempre positivo.. Io no..vedo il.peggio delle cose! Per lui si sistema sempre tutto


"Colui che sorride quando le cose vanno male... Ha trovato qualcuno a cui dare la colpa." (cit.)


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusami, Stellina, però dovresti deciderti:
> 
> - scrivi che stai insieme a tuo marito per i figli, ma poi scrivi che lui non è in grado di fare il padre, che è sempre assente e che vuole solo che i figli non rompano. Ma allora perchè ci resti insieme?
> 
> ...


1.ci resto insieme perché vedono papà e mamma in casa... Nonostante tutto con loro..2/il mio amante è un padre presente certo ma i msg di odio li ha ricevuti. Dopo la delusione di quel msg che suo figlio ha letto... Dopo quel.periodo e convincendoli del contrario man mano sono rientrati ...3 non ci beccano perché come ho già detto si copre un ora dal lavoro lui e ci troviamo lontano dal paese


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non hai fatto un analisi a caso! Fai la psicologa? No perché hai preso un punto importante... Devo dire che mi hai lasciato senza parole facendomi riflettere su qualcosa che non avevo.mai notato! È vero.che mi rifletto negli altri ma perché sono la mia vita..non sono sola ! Ma cmq molti mi hanno detto in modo diversi di partire da me stessa ..da ciò che voglio io! Ma ciò che voglio io non si può avere! *Quindi? Cosa faccio?* Lo.mollo perché la nostra storia è impossibile? Lo mollo nonostante i momenti che mi hanno resa felice per la prima volta nella mia vita e lascio andare questo amore? Tornando a essere sola e superando come questo distacco? Ora mi sento molto legata a quest uomo tanto che io sia lui viviamo lontani ma in simbiosi comunicandoci sempre.... Rientrare e partire da me stessa vorrebbe dire staccarsi da lui e da tutti


non esistono scorciatoie nella ricostruzione di sé.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Non vi beccano perché vi hanno già beccati. Basta che non diate pubblico scandalo. Da questo punto il tuo amante sa quello che dice.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Devi decidere te la direzione..

Il tuo bene per te, devi sceglierlo te... 

E dopo potrai riversare ogni consiglio in quella direzione che tu hai liberamente scelto... 

Qui ogni consiglio va preso come  orientamento, secondo me... 

Ma la bussola e tua... 

Non so se riesco a essere efficace in quanto vorrei dire....


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non vi beccano perché vi hanno già beccati. Basta che non diate pubblico scandalo. Da questo punto il tuo amante sa quello che dice.


Lo penso anch' io. Sinceramente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :unhappy: ma poi come si può considerare come un valore qualcosa (non queste organizzazioni ma _l'appartenervi_) quando si rappresenta, anche se magari solo nelle proprie fantasie, la principale minaccia a questo valore (non le associazioni, ma l'appartenenza alle stesse)





ipazia ha detto:


> ...lei non è minaccia...lei è complice nel mantenere il segreto, di se stessa, perchè lui non perda posizione
> 
> e questo è nobile...e puro...e disinteressato...tutti sintomi di amore...anzi, Amore...


:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto qui più o meno tutti hanno avuto un amante o la tengono ...quindi santi non ne vedo visto che molti mi hanno.attaccata indignati.... Altri mi hanno detto di tenere separate le due parti per evitare eventuali casini e coinvolgimenti ...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....altri ancora e sono stati quelli che più ho apprezzato di farmi delle dovute domande su me stessa la mia vita e il.mio amante....io vi ho raccontato tutto apertamente proprio perché non ho mai sfogato nulla a nessuno ... Probabilmente di logico quando si ama c'è ben poco e certe storie sono difficili da potersi concretizzare quando da entrambe le parti si ha famiglia e figli...ma non facciamo i santi o i.moralisti perché non credo che pochi ci siano Passati su certe strade e situazioni... Sto cercando una via d uscita nonostante tutto


A volte si dice e persino si crede che non si sappia cosa fare e si chiede consiglio. Ma dalle reazioni ai consigli si capisce cosa si vuole.
Non so se tu l'hai capito, ma a me è chiaro cosa vuoi fare: niente. Vuoi continuare come hai fatto per due anni sperando che scoppi qualcosa che faccia scaricare tutto su tuo marito.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> 1.ci resto insieme perché vedono papà e mamma in casa... Nonostante tutto con loro..2/il mio amante è un padre presente certo ma i msg di odio li ha ricevuti. Dopo la delusione di quel msg che suo figlio ha letto... Dopo quel.periodo e convincendoli del contrario man mano sono rientrati ...3 non ci beccano perché come ho già detto si copre un ora dal lavoro lui e ci troviamo lontano dal paese





Ecate ha detto:


> Non vi beccano perché vi hanno già beccati. Basta che non diate pubblico scandalo. Da questo punto il tuo amante sa quello che dice.





spleen ha detto:


> Lo penso anch' io. Sinceramente.


Stellina, te l'ho detto io e te lo stanno ripetendo, magari anche meglio di come faccio io, in parecchi che devi toglierti dalla testa l'illusione che non si sappia, nel tuo paese, della tua relazione con quest'uomo.

semplicemente, finchè vi limitate ad andare in camporella, gliene frega nulla a nessuno di far scoppiare la bomba.

quindi se vuoi tenerti quest'uomo, stai zitta e contentati.    perchè il giorno in cui tu dirai al tuo amante che intendi separarti perchè non ce la fai più a tenere in piedi una finzione di matrimonio, anche se lui sta a 5 minuti da casa tua, non lo vedi più.

e forse sarebbe la tua salvezza, perchè mi appare sempre più chiaro che fino a che non prendi la musata, continuerai a rimanere dove stai.     e a stare male e a lamentarti, ma senza in concreto fare nulla per smettere di stare male.


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si dice e persino si crede che non si sappia cosa fare e si chiede consiglio. Ma dalle reazioni ai consigli si capisce cosa si vuole.
> Non so se tu l'hai capito, ma a me è chiaro cosa vuoi fare: *niente*. Vuoi continuare come hai fatto per due anni sperando che scoppi qualcosa che faccia scaricare tutto su tuo marito.


E' chiarissimo anche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Questi punti gli avevo evidenziati.anche io...ma nel.primo caso cioè godermi la situazione x quello che è mi chiedo se posso farcela io psicologicamente mentalmente fisicamente e per quanto ancora? Il secondo punto interrompere e rientrare nei miei obiettivi... non è facile chiudere da un giorno all altro... E se lo farò mio marito sarà disposto a cambiare,? Almeno un po


Vabbé ma non si può fare la pornostar e rimanere vergine. 
Tu vuoi tradire, non sentirti in colpa, sentirti eroina di una grande storia d'amore ed essere eletta madre dell'anno. È un po' troppo, non credi?

Hai letto Madame Bovary?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sono diversi anni che provo a recuperare il.mio.matrimonio ...poi sono arrivata a un punto che ho mollato quando appunto ho conosciuto questo uomo che mi fa sentire donna in tutti i sensi... Che mi ascolta se ho un problema che basta due parole per capirmi... Un rapporto che va al di là del sesso ..dell approccio fisico... Ma anche del condividere nonostante la lontananza la nostra vita! Questo mi manca con mio marito... Che lui si preoccupi di me..che distolga la sua mente dallo smartphone e mi parli... Mi dica ti va di uscire...ci metta entusiasmo ..un idea..un uscita diversa ogni tanto... Invece devo sempre io programmare le uscite.. Svegliare il nostro rapporto... Lui si sveglia solo se la sera i suoi ormoni gli scoppiano x fare l amore... Mi sto prendendo questa felicità evadendo da quella che la mia realtà.... Ma quando sto con  quest uomo è brutto perfetto... Non perché la situazione di evasione ci porta a vivere in una bolla di sapone è perfetto perché insieme siamo complici.. Uniti ...dialoghiamo...parliamo...tutto ciò che con mio marito non ho fatto da qualche anno a questa parte


E quali sarebbero i tuoi problemi per i quali trovi ascolto?
Il tuo problema è lui.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ragazzi, i tradimenti fanno bene alla pelle e alle gonadi poi stop.
> Se ci raccontiamo che l'euforia data dall'infatuazione extraconiugale fa bene al rapporto ufficiale allora è lecito dire che farsi di eroina va bene perchè scaccia via cattivi pensieri.
> 
> Ma non è così. Perchè sarebbe sufficiente andare a correre, fare il pieno di endorfine...e in famiglia tutti felici e contenti.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si dice e persino si crede che non si sappia cosa fare e si chiede consiglio. Ma dalle reazioni ai consigli si capisce cosa si vuole.
> Non so se tu l'hai capito, *ma a me è chiaro cosa vuoi fare: niente*. Vuoi continuare come hai fatto per due anni sperando che scoppi qualcosa che faccia scaricare tutto su tuo marito.


quoto.

e aggiungo, senza entrare nel merito,  che se va bene a te e per te, e questa è la miglior opzione possibile ad oggi, 
è solo da qui che si può partire..

ma se riesci a vedere uno scenario migliore di questo, in cui meglio ti sentiresti collocata, con il tempo e con calma, dillo... 

via l'amante, via il marito, via entrambi... qualcosa di alternativo all'attuale, insomma... 

altrimenti, permanendo lo status quo, e permanendo in te la convinzione che da qui non ti sposti, al di là di consigli prettamente collegati all'evitare di farvi beccare, io non vedo altro...


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

*Discussione avuta in chat con lui...copio ...incollò...*

Io..
Delle volte mi.prendono momenti di sconforto... Quando penso a cose che inevitabilmente si affacciano sulla nostra strada...la situazione così difficile che viviamo!

Lui..
Ma è la vita!

Bisogna accettarle x andare avanti

Io
Mi sembri sicuro e sereno come se tu non le senti certe cose...

Lui
Non credere che x me sia diverso....ma se vogliamo andare avanti ....dobbiamo accettare tutto sia in bene che in male

Abbattersi deteriora ....a lungo....il nostro amore

Bisogna essere sicuri e sereni. ....

Io mi deterioro quando ci sono momenti che vorrei viverli con te.....ma non posso....ed evito di pensare

Cerco di pensare in bene.....

Io
Certo anche io ..ma ci sono momenti in cui pensi al tutto e ti rendi conto di tante cose come quando mi.manchi molte volte

Lui
Poi vedo che ultimamente spesso facciamo qyesti discorsi. ....dobbiamo cercare di andare avanti lasciando perdere tanto......viverci come possiamo

Essere felici

Io
Quindi tu tutta la vita vuoi vivermi di nascosto ...perché ti basta vedermi un ora x essere felici ! Poi se ognuno vive le sue vite separate pazienza tanto c'è le raccontiamo

Lui
Lo vedi che non siamo mai soli....ci cerchiamo sempre....se non abbiamo altra scelta....che dobbiamo fare

Dimmelo tu

Riesci a stare lontana da me.....dimmi?

Io
Per questo sto.male non credi?/ pensandoci ..non sono un robot che fa sempre le stesse cose e sorride ho dei sentimenti!

Lui
Anche x me è la stessa cosa....ma non abbiamo altre scelte

Io
Vuol dire che a differenza mia tu la vivi serenamente la cosa

Lui
Come fai a dirmi questo

Io
Perché lo vedo

Non mi hai mai fatto questi discorsi tra l altro...

Lui
Siamo costretti a vivere serenamente

Io
Ne poste domande facendo questo ragionamento...

Lui
Ok....x te sono solo un coglione allora.....se pensi e dici questo di me

Io me ne pongo tante domande ma la risposta è sempre la stessa........non abbiamo altra scelta

Non vedo via di uscita

O ci viviamo come lo stiamo facendo....o non abbiamo altra scelta

Io
O non abbiamo altra scelta che lasciarci vero? Che andremo a finire li così..

Lui
Che c'entra lasciarci

Io non vivrei senza te

Lui
No l'unica scelta x me è viverci come lo stiamo facendo

Ma dobbiamo essere felici

Altrimenti finiamo x logorarci

Io
E se a viverci così invece diventasse logorante ?

Tra uno due..dieci anni..tre mesi?

Lui
Ok dimmi tu cosa dobbiamo fare

Stai a pensare sempre male

Dimmelo no

Hai altre scelte?

Viviamo alla giornata!

Affronteremo tutto insieme!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io..
> Delle volte mi.prendono momenti di sconforto... Quando penso a cose che inevitabilmente si affacciano sulla nostra strada...la situazione così difficile che viviamo!
> 
> Lui..
> ...


Stellina.... 
non mi far dire cose che non vorrei dire.....

ma queste chat le ho fatte anche io....

non c'è via d'uscita. Sei dentro. 

L'unica cosa è che lui ti fa il ricatto morale... (senza te non vivrei)

E io fossi al suo posto farei di tutto per fartici uscire, da tanto che mi dilanierei a sentirti così...

... ma è tardi... e hai un nemico in più in tutto questo.. lui, che ti trattiene nella fossa.

cerchi l'alleato laddove trovi il nemico. 

E sei più sola che mai..... 

e queste mie righe sono un incoraggiamento.
E qui mi fermo.. perché penso alla mia salute


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Che dire stellina?
È molto sicuro di non perderti e ti mette dei paletti. 
"Siamo costretti a vivere serenamente" è il top


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stellina....
> non mi far dire cose che non vorrei dire.....
> 
> ma queste chat le ho fatte anche io....
> ...


In che senso fammi capire..nemico? Ricatto morale? Cioè lui mi sta mentendo o tenendo alle strette con sentimenti che non prova?


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> In che senso fammi capire..nemico? Ricatto morale? Cioè lui mi sta mentendo o tenendo alle strette con sentimenti che non prova?


Ti fa sentire a disagio nel mettere in dubbio tutte le cose che vi siete raccontati in momenti di grande tensione emotiva


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> In che senso fammi capire..nemico? Ricatto morale? Cioè lui mi sta mentendo o tenendo alle strette con sentimenti che non prova?


io parlo per me. e non saprei cosa ha in testa lui... ognuno quel che ha in testa lo sa lui... 

e io leggo e basta, come tutti

ma se ti dice: "senza te morirei!" mi sembra ti stia caricando di un suo problema che avrebbe col vostro distacco.

e gli uomini grandi i problemi loro se li risolvono da soli, eventualmente. 


ma ripeto, parlo per me.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

*OT*

Ma cosa succede con i quote?


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io parlo per me. e non saprei cosa ha in testa lui... ognuno quel che ha in testa lo sa lui...
> 
> e io leggo e basta, come tutti
> 
> ...


Se x questo lo dice sempre come anche altro ...sono credo dimostrazione d amore...non mi è successo molte volte di vedere un uomo.piangere.. Ma piangere non x.finta... Veramente


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Se x questo lo dice sempre come anche altro ...sono credo dimostrazione d amore...non mi è successo molte volte di vedere un uomo.piangere.. Ma piangere non x.finta... Veramente


 @_Chiara Matraini_ ha coniato un termine di calco medico per descrivere questo fenomeno assolutamente efficace.
L'emotività che sgorga incontrollata non è una prova di amore, ma di altro


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io..
> Delle volte mi.prendono momenti di sconforto... Quando penso a cose che inevitabilmente si affacciano sulla nostra strada...la situazione così difficile che viviamo!
> 
> Lui..
> ...


Prima solo sospetti, adesso ne ho la certezza, è un cazzaro che ti infiocchetta l' ammmmmore (con 30 m).
Vabbè, questo qua che prendi le medicine se ne frega.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima solo sospetti, adesso ne ho la certezza, è un cazzaro che ti infiocchetta l' ammmmmore (con 30 m).
> Vabbè, questo qua che prendi le medicine se ne frega.


Per forza, sono  _
costretti a vivere serenamente

_:unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Se x questo lo dice sempre come anche altro ...sono credo dimostrazione d amore...non mi è successo molte volte di vedere un uomo.piangere.. Ma piangere non x.finta... Veramente


Piangere col proprio uomo/donna penso sia una cosa molto bella.. E intensa.. 
Dipende però il motivo x cui si piange, perché posso piangere anche perché mi è arrivata la multa della stradale

Io non sono di Napoli, ma so che da quelle parti c'è un detto simpatico, che più o meno dice "chiagne e puppa"

Detto ciò.. Perché piangeva quando ha pianto con te?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma cosa succede con i quote?


che me li sballate perchè quando scrivete dai telefoni e dai tablet non mi state attenti   ed io vi mando a spalare la neve nei territori del nordovest con la paletta da spiaggia


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima solo sospetti, adesso ne ho la certezza, è un cazzaro che ti infiocchetta l' ammmmmore (con 30 *C*m).
> Vabbè, questo qua che prendi le medicine se ne frega.


Secondo me sta tutto lì...fidatevi.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me sta tutto lì...fidatevi.


Hahahahahahahah:rotfl: ecco!

La solita teoria della relatività insomma.....


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per forza, sono  _
> costretti a vivere serenamente
> 
> _:unhappy:


ammetto che c'è della genialità in tutto questo.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Piangere col proprio uomo/donna penso sia una cosa molto bella.. E intensa..
> Dipende però il motivo x cui si piange, perché posso piangere anche perché mi è arrivata la multa della stradale
> 
> Io non sono di Napoli, ma so che da quelle parti c'è un detto simpatico, che più o meno dice "chiagne e puppa"
> ...


È successo quando mi parlava dei suoi sentimenti x me è quando ho pensato di lasciarci


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io..
> Delle volte mi.prendono momenti di sconforto... Quando penso a cose che inevitabilmente si affacciano sulla nostra strada...la situazione così difficile che viviamo!
> 
> Lui..
> ...


Hey stellina....poi ti rispondo con calma all'altro post che adesso sono di fretta...

Ma non resisto...a questa chat...

Ma davvero ti fa sesso uno che ti parla così?
Cioè... Ti fa salire gli ormoni, bollire il sangue, acquolina all'idea di prenderlo in bocca o dove preferisci?

...senza nulla togliere ai gusti e ai diversi modi dell'eccitazione e dell'attrazione. Ognuno ha il suo.

Ma, perdona se mi permetto, uno che mi parla così mi spegnerebbe...asciutta come il deserto africano sotto il sole allo zenit!

Mi sembra tanto moscio moscio...

Davvero ti fa sesso?

...e sono davvero sinceramente curiosa, nessuna critica nascosta, sarcasmo o altro.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hey stellina....poi ti rispondo con calma all'altro post che adesso sono di fretta...
> 
> Ma non resisto...a questa chat...
> 
> ...


Sinceramente la domanda ...ti fa sesso ?è deleterio! Non siamo animali in accoppiamento che devo sentire l odore per farmi eccitare da un uomo! Io ho fatto l amore con lui non sesso premettiamo questo.... Questa chat è una parafrasi di un discorso per farvi evidenziare  meglio il.mio.problema se vuoi parlare di questo aspetto devo postare altre chat... E non mi sembra il caso! Ma l amore non il.sesso lo facciamo divinamente


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> È successo quando mi parlava dei suoi sentimenti x me è quando ho pensato di lasciarci


OK.. Valuta tu, per ciò che abbisogna a te...  Hai tutti gli strumenti per farlo...


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Io..
> Delle volte mi.prendono momenti di sconforto... Quando penso a cose che inevitabilmente si affacciano sulla nostra strada...la situazione così difficile che viviamo!
> 
> Lui..
> ...


Quest'uomo ti distruggerà ...


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quest'uomo ti distruggerà ...


Che vuoi dire?spiegati meglio


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire?spiegati meglio


Che da questa storia quella che ne uscirà devastata sarai tu e solo tu ... 
Tu nelle sue parole leggi amore ... io leggo becero opportunismo ed un quantità industriale di ipocrisia.

Quando questa storia finirà ... perché finirà puoi starne certa, spero solo per te che non finisca male ... tu ti ritroverai sola ... senza un marito e senza il tuo "principe azzurro" ed in più,  se è veramente come la racconti e la cosa "esplode" in paese, anche con la reputazione della "zoccola" rovina famiglie ...

Io se fossi in te scapperei a gambe levate ... anzi sarei già scappato da un pezzo.

E fare un tentativo "serio" di recuperare il tuo matrimonio no eh ??


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che figura di merda. Mamma mia non ti leggo più, sei un deterrente a fare l'amante. E pensare che mi ero quasi convinta!:unhappy:


Poi ti riconvinco io


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sinceramente la domanda ...ti fa sesso ?è deleterio! Non siamo animali in accoppiamento che devo sentire l odore per farmi eccitare da un uomo! Io ho fatto l amore con lui non sesso premettiamo questo.... Questa chat è una parafrasi di un discorso per farvi evidenziare  meglio il.mio.problema se vuoi parlare di questo aspetto devo postare altre chat... E non mi sembra il caso! Ma l amore non il.sesso lo facciamo divinamente


Cosa è deleterio? 

non capisco. 

Io non ti chiedevo cosa fai con lui. 

Ti ho chiesto una cosa diversa. 
Ti ho chiesto se quello che dice ti fa scattare attrazione. 

Che l'attrazione, visto che siamo ANCHE animali, mammiferi, per la precisione, scatta nell'alchimia fra chimica, mentale ed emotivo. E il sesso è uno dei canali comunicativi più profondi attraverso cui incontrarsi. 

Quindi anche l'odore. Sì. Perchè no?

Io riconosco l'odore dell'uomo con cui mi vedo anche in mezzo la gente. E quando ce l'ho vicino è una coccola il suo odore. Ed è eccitante sentirlo. Insieme al resto. 

Cosa ti ha fatto scattare nella mia domanda?

Mi piacerebbe vederti fare l'amore senza sesso...scusa, è una distinzione che mi fa ridere un sacco questa...come se il sesso fosse una cosa sporca e brutta. E solo attraverso l'amore fosse nobilitato. 

Ed è un condizionamento. Che ti sta fregando fra l'altro....

Non ho mica capito se ti attrae sessualmente questo uomo però. 

Lo ami. Con un sacco di m e la A. 

Ma ti attrae? 

Mi ripeto, un uomo che mi scrivesse roba del genere...mi farebbe sentire sicura come sul ghiaccio e apprezzata come una mela. Ergo non mi ecciterebbe in nessun modo. Non mi farei neanche toccare da un uomo così. 

L'eccitazione mica è solo fisico...e non è neanche data dall'amore. Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hey stellina....poi ti rispondo con calma all'altro post che adesso sono di fretta...
> 
> Ma non resisto...a questa chat...
> 
> ...


So che ti piace togliere i fiocchetti.
Succede a volte che ci siano solo fiocchetti, uno sull'altro, annodati con nodi da marinaio.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> So che ti piace togliere i fiocchetti.
> Succede a volte che ci siano solo fiocchetti, uno sull'altro, annodati con nodi da marinaio.


Eh già....

Ma ero davvero stupita e incuriosita.

A me un uomo del genere mi farebbe andare a miglia in direzione opposta. Inaffidabile. E anche un po' pesantuccio...

Qualche anno fa probabilmente ci avrei giocato e non sarei stata carina...è un topetto...ma non fa tenerezza come la farebbe un topolino. 

Quindi ero sinceramente curiosa. 

Lo scatto di stellina...però dice più di mille parole...secondo me. 

Chissà se se ne rende conto....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sinceramente la domanda ...ti fa sesso ?è deleterio! Non siamo animali in accoppiamento che devo sentire l odore per farmi eccitare da un uomo! Io ho fatto l amore con lui non sesso premettiamo questo.... Questa chat è una parafrasi di un discorso per farvi evidenziare  meglio il.mio.problema se vuoi parlare di questo aspetto devo postare altre chat... E non mi sembra il caso! Ma l amore non il.sesso lo facciamo divinamente


Ma fra l'altro...lui sa che stai postando sue chat qui???

A me non sembra molto rispettoso sai...per voi due.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma fra l'altro...lui sa che stai postando sue chat qui???
> 
> A me non sembra molto rispettoso sai...per voi due.


No non lo sa ma non ho messo nostri nomi ...è tutto anonimo...poi lo fatto x farvi capire..e perché sono in crisi..non so più che fare


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa è deleterio?
> 
> non capisco.
> 
> ...


Ipazia mi prende di testa un casino anche sessualmente... Non ha un gran fisico... Ma mi trasporta..mi prende un casino.. L amore è magnifico insieme a lui... Certe parole e.argomenti intimi non li scrivo qui rimangono intimi ..ma certo che mi attrae daiiii


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No non lo sa ma non ho messo nostri nomi ...è tutto anonimo...poi lo fatto x farvi capire..e perché sono in crisi..non so più che fare


E allora stellina fermati un attimo. 

Le chat fai a tempo a postarle anche più tardi o domani. Magari non guidata dall'ansia di capire tutto e subito. E arrivare ad una soluzione. 

Prova a riprendere in mano le riflessioni fatte finora e discuterne. 

C'è un sacco di carne al fuoco...non ti pare?

Mi pare ne siano uscite di questioni...

magari potresti provare a farti spiegare il perchè stanno piovendo critiche su critiche al comportamento di lui...da uomini fra l'altro...non pensi?


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa è deleterio?
> 
> non capisco.
> 
> ...


Ipa tieni a mente che è il suo secondo uomo della vita.
Secondo me è condizionante


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora stellina fermati un attimo.
> 
> Le chat fai a tempo a postarle anche più tardi o domani. Magari non guidata dall'ansia di capire tutto e subito. E arrivare ad una soluzione.
> 
> ...


Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. Solo.ioooo?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ipazia mi prende di testa un casino anche sessualmente... Non ha un gran fisico... Ma mi trasporta..mi prende un casino.. L amore è magnifico insieme a lui...


quindi se ti parla di pragmatica della comunicazione umana, ti eccita uguale?

O è tutto questo parlare di amore, di dramma, di serenità appena un pezzetto più in là che sarà raggiunta, questa isola segreta solo vostra, in cui c'è dolore, amore, attesa, sospiro...

prova a ragionare anche su questo..


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. *Solo.ioooo?*


Sì.
Perchè ci sei dentro e perchè vedi nei tuoi sentimenti i suoi.
Ma questo è un...come lo hanno definito? Volpone? Giusto...un volpone...
E cosa dovresti fare ci chiedi?
Io sono drastica, ci devi chiudere.
Altrimenti continua e smettila con le paranoie, vivitela bene. Se non puoi prendi le tue decisioni, che faranno male per un po' ma poi ti acquieti.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto che c'è della genialità in tutto questo.


Il top


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. Solo.ioooo?


Stellina ma i pesi sono sbilanciati. Tu stai cercando di rendere romantica una situazione che razionalmente non accetti.
Lui certamente è affezionato ma mette molta testa e lucidità nel non farti prendere da fantasie che non condivide


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. Solo.ioooo?


beh ovviamente tu a lui lo conosci
quindi quando leggi quello che scrive
te lo immagini come se te lo stesse dicendo
noi invece leggiamo e basta e ognuno interpreta come crede
io personalmente a uno che mi parla d'amore 
ma che mi dice "Non abbiamo scelta se nn lasciarci"
risponderei "Bene allora lasciamoci"


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> quindi se ti parla di pragmatica della comunicazione umana, ti eccita uguale?
> 
> O è tutto questo parlare di amore, di dramma, di serenità appena un pezzetto più in là che sarà raggiunta, questa isola segreta solo vostra, in cui c'è dolore, amore, attesa, sospiro...
> 
> prova a ragionare anche su questo..


Mi piace la sua dolcezza...il suo farmi sentire importante... Lui mi ha fatto conoscere l amore essendo più esperto attraverso sfaccettature diverse ...con l eccitazione e il desiderio di soddisfare una donna in pieno ... Lui è tutto ciò che una donna vorrebbe a letto e fuori... Sa essere uomo in tutto e x tutto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ipa tieni a mente che è il suo secondo uomo della vita.
> Secondo me è condizionante


A me sta cosa invece fa incazzare
Ora ribadisco o sono un'amante nata io (cosa che non credo) o  a 34 anni se non sei vissuta nel fanta bosco non sono la quantità di uomini che hai avuto che ti fanno reagire così
Ingenuità e cazzate varie sopra i 18 io non le posso leggere.
E anche qui lui è lo stronzo e lei la povera addormentata nel bosco che però poi si infratta un'ora al giorno mollando i figli.
Allora p sei capuccetto rosso o sei una donna come tante che poi deve passare per l'ingenua e inesperta di turno. Che palle!
Torno a prendere il sole


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. Solo.ioooo?


Temo proprio di si ... un uomo veramente innamorato non si comporta così ...


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi piace la sua dolcezza...il suo farmi sentire importante... Lui mi ha fatto conoscere l amore essendo più esperto attraverso sfaccettature diverse ...con l eccitazione e il desiderio di soddisfare una donna in pieno ... Lui è tutto ciò che una donna vorrebbe a letto e fuori... Sa essere uomo in tutto e x tutto


ho capito il tipo
ci sa fare


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh ovviamente tu a lui lo conosci
> quindi quando leggi quello che scrive
> te lo immagini come se te lo stesse dicendo
> noi invece leggiamo e basta e ognuno interpreta come crede
> ...


Non abbiamo scelta se non stare cosi come stiamo ha scritto..
Lasciarci no


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per forza, sono  _
> costretti a vivere serenamente
> 
> _:unhappy:


Vabbeh ma così me trovi a iosa, di volponi 
tanto mi è  parso di capire che per stellina sia importante che lui dica sempre che "non vivrebbe senza di lei" ...e il resto si aggiusta" si sopporta e lui lo sa benissimo


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sta cosa invece fa incazzare
> Ora ribadisco o sono un'amante nata io (cosa che non credo) o  a 34 anni se non sei vissuta nel fanta bosco non sono la quantità di uomini che hai avuto che ti fanno reagire così
> Ingenuità e cazzate varie sopra i 18 io non le posso leggere.
> E anche qui lui è lo stronzo e lei la povera addormentata nel bosco che però poi si infratta un'ora al giorno mollando i figli.
> ...


sono fondamentalmente d'accordo
ma a volte capita che si prendano svarioni e si creda a tutto
se si trova la persona sbagliata nel momento sbagliato


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh ovviamente tu a lui lo conosci
> quindi quando leggi quello che scrive
> te lo immagini come se te lo stesse dicendo
> noi invece leggiamo e basta e ognuno interpreta come crede
> ...


Esatto anche io direi così tanto per capire dove va a parare  magari mi scende il velo dagli occhi


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non abbiamo scelta se non stare cosi come stiamo ha scritto..
> Lasciarci no


e allora scusa
il problema qual è?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ipa tieni a mente che è il suo secondo uomo della vita.
> Secondo me è condizionante


eh...ero curiosa di capire il condizionamento...

eppure...mi sembra più che altro condizionata dall'amore salvifico...per la verità...

è tutto molto idealizzato...anche il sesso...che non può essere nominato se non come amore...

è un nodo importante...


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto anche io direi così tanto per capire dove va a parare  magari mi scende il velo dagli occhi


figurati
io è una cosa che ho sempre detto anche a quelli del
o ci si sposa o ci si lascia
se lasciarsi diventa un'opzione o una minaccia
vuol dire che si è arrivati alla fine


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sta cosa invece fa incazzare
> Ora ribadisco o sono un'amante nata io (cosa che non credo) o  a 34 anni se non sei vissuta nel fanta bosco non sono la quantità di uomini che hai avuto che ti fanno reagire così
> Ingenuità e cazzate varie sopra i 18 io non le posso leggere.
> E anche qui lui è lo stronzo e lei la povera addormentata nel bosco che però poi si infratta un'ora al giorno mollando i figli.
> ...


Mica ho detto questo. Dico che mi pare che lei sia arrivata a fare passaggi automatici condizionata da una certa realtà/contesto culturale e che manchi di complicità sessuale con il marito. E ora èarrivato mr fox e ha comciato a fargli vedere le montagne russe. Ce


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mica ho detto questo. Dico che mi pare che lei sia arrivata a fare passaggi automatici condizionata da una certa realtà/contesto culturale e che manchi di complicità sessuale con il marito. E ora èarrivato mr fox e ha comciato a fargli vedere le montagne russe. Ce


sì perchè magari certe cose col marito non si fanno ma con l'amante sì


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mica ho detto questo. Dico che mi pare che lei sia arrivata a fare passaggi automatici condizionata da una certa realtà/contesto culturale e che manchi di complicità sessuale con il marito. E ora èarrivato mr fox e ha comciato a fargli vedere le montagne russe. Ce


Mr. Fox!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...ero curiosa di capire il condizionamento...
> 
> eppure...mi sembra più che altro condizionata dall'amore salvifico...per la verità...
> 
> ...


Appunto. 
Chiederei a [MENTION=3457]stellina[/MENTION] se vuole dirlo, se il sesso con il marito sia mai stato "divertente"?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> figurati
> io è una cosa che ho sempre detto anche a quelli del
> o ci si sposa o ci si lascia
> se lasciarsi diventa un'opzione o una minaccia
> vuol dire che si è arrivati alla fine


:up:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Chiederei a @_stellina_ se vuole dirlo, se il sesso con il marito sia mai stato "divertente"?


appagante magari, divertente no dai.... :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> sì perchè magari certe cose col marito non si fanno ma con l'amante sì


Intendevo questo. Ha buttato giù le inibizioni insomma
 Giacchè che trasgredisco...lo faccio fino in fondo:carneval:


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Chiederei a [MENTION=3457]stellina[/MENTION] se vuole dirlo, se il sesso con il marito sia mai stato "divertente"?


No sempre classico e molto meno passionale


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi piace la sua dolcezza...il suo farmi sentire importante... Lui mi ha fatto conoscere l amore essendo più esperto attraverso sfaccettature diverse ...con l eccitazione e il desiderio di soddisfare una donna in pieno ... Lui è tutto ciò che una donna vorrebbe a letto e fuori... Sa essere uomo in tutto e x tutto


E ora vengo a te 
Stessa tua esperienza 
Secondo uomo della mia vita
Più o meno stessa differenza di età 
Stesso trasporto
La differenza? La schiettezza
Prova a togliere tutti sti paroloni che usate senza senso e a vivertela per quello che é. Una vacanza (cit @ipazis) e magari sarai anche più serena
Il discorso che ti fa lui è questo. Stiamp bene insieme, ci divertiamo ma io ho la mia famiglia e tu la tua.
Poi infiocchetta tutto in un modo ridicolo ma se te lo dicesse per come é tu ti sentiresti sminuita e lui lo sa.
Domani chiamalo e digli che tu per prima non lasceresti mai tuo marito per lui, che vi vedrete con i tempi e i modi che consentono a entrambi di non sacrificare la famiglia e non rischiare. Scommetti che tutti sti discorsi del ti amo cazzi e mazzi si esauriscono e vivere sereni?
Per esperienza la chiarezza è tutto e a volte sono donne come te che "costringono" gli uomini a mettersi maschere. 
Lui sa che se ti dice come stanno le cose tu crolli perché hai bisogno di tutto questo contorno. Però s parole importanti poi devono seguire fatti importanti e mi sembrano che questi mancano
Il suggerimento è basato sulla mia esperienza. Su una storia durata più di due anni e che in modi diversi dura ancora oggi ed è perfetta così proprio perché non c'erano maschere e se c'erano erano per aiutarci a non fare voli pericolosi. Oggi resta un'affetto una stima è molto altro. I gatti hanno contato più delle parole. Ti auguro la stessa cosa


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No sempre classico e molto meno passionale


classico mi inquieta come termine


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mr. Fox!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Intendevo questo. Ha buttato giù le inibizioni insomma
> Giacchè che trasgredisco...lo faccio fino in fondo:carneval:


io ste cose non le ho mai capite...


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No sempre classico e molto meno passionale


scusa la domanda
non so se l'hai già scritto
ma ti sei sposata vergine?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi piace la sua dolcezza...il suo farmi sentire importante... Lui mi ha fatto conoscere l amore essendo più esperto attraverso sfaccettature diverse ...con l eccitazione e il desiderio di soddisfare una donna in pieno ... Lui è tutto ciò che *una donna* vorrebbe a letto e fuori... Sa essere uomo in tutto e x tutto


Ci sono un sacco di assoluti stellina. In quello che dici. 

non è vero che è tutto quello che una donna vorrebbe. 

Io un uomo del genere neanche se me lo regalano in saldo. Mi annoierebbe. Non mi ecciterebbe. 
Nel letto sarebbe un macigno. E fuori dal letto sarebbe sicuro come una lastra di ghiaccio, per la mia prospettiva. 

Quindi, c'è già una donna in meno che rimpicciolisce la tua generalizzazione. 

TU lo vedi così ora. Che sei in botta.

Esci dagli assoluti. E dagli ideali. 

E inizia ad ascoltare te. 

E il tuo corpo anche. Che è importante. Molto. Smettila di ridurre la TUA SESSUALITA' all'amore. 
E ascoltati.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> No sempre classico e molto meno passionale


E metterci un po del tuo ... specie ora che ti sei fatta una "cultura" in materia ... no eh ??

magari tuo marito apprezzerebbe e potrebbe ritrovare l'interesse perduto nei tuoi confronti ... 

Questo l'hai considerato ??


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di assoluti stellina. In quello che dici.
> 
> non è vero che è tutto quello che una donna vorrebbe.
> 
> ...


no vabbè dai
magari mx fox (cit) scopa bene
c'è da dire che se col marito non si è mai "divertita" ci vuole anche poco....


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E metterci un po del tuo ... specie ora che ti sei fatta una "cultura" in materia ... no eh ??
> 
> magari tuo marito apprezzerebbe e potrebbe ritrovare l'interesse perduto nei tuoi confronti ...
> 
> Questo l'hai considerato ??


e se poi le chiede lei certe cose come fa a saperle?


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno crede ai sentimenti del mio amante.. Cioè.. Solo.ioooo?


Stellina, sei il peggior nemico........ di te stessa.  E mi spiace dirlo ma hai la stessa consapevolezza della realtà di una melanzana. Sei presa da questa idea dell'ammmmore salvifico e totalizzante che nella realtà non esiste, che ti hanno inculcato a son di film e letteratura e che ha fatto più danni nel mondo di un ordigno termonucleare.

Te lo ho già scritto e te lo ripeto, se sto personaggio da operetta che ti tiene per solazzarsi l'ego (e non solo quello) ti volesse anche un solo briciolo di bene ti avrebbe già lasciata e ti avrebbe aiutato a farlo o si sarebbe assunto le sue responsabilità come un -vero- uomo e si sarebbe messo con te, con serietà.

Ma che te lo dico a fare, ormai sono stanco, sono tre giorni che in venti ti ripetiamo la stessa cosa e tu ancora niente, boh. per me nel tuo ruolo di vittima ci stai bene, ti ci crogioli, basta non decidere.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stellina, sei il peggior nemico........ di te stessa.  E mi spiace dirlo ma hai la stessa consapevolezza della realtà di una melanzana. Sei presa da questa idea dell'ammmmore salvifico e totalizzante che nella realtà non esiste, che ti hanno inculcato a son di film e letteratura e che ha fatto più danni nel mondo di un ordigno termonucleare.
> 
> Te lo ho già scritto e te lo ripeto, se sto personaggio da operetta che ti tiene per solazzarsi l'ego (e non solo quello) ti volesse anche un solo briciolo di bene ti avrebbe già lasciata e ti avrebbe aiutato a farlo o si sarebbe assunto le sue responsabilità come un -vero- uomo e si sarebbe messo con te, con serietà.
> 
> Ma che te lo dico a fare, ormai sono stanco, sono tre giorni che in venti ti ripetiamo la stessa cosa e tu ancora niente, boh. per me nel tuo ruolo di vittima ci stai bene, ti ci crogioli, basta non decidere.


perdonami
ma perchè lei sarebbe una vittima?


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> e se poi le chiede lei certe cose come fa a saperle?


Scusa me se quest'uomo non si è ancora posto delle domande su cosa fa sua moglie tutti i giorni quando scompare dalla circolazione per un'oretta ... cosa vuoi che si domandi se lei gli chiede di fare cose "nuove" ??
Penserà che in quelle ore lei ha letto e riletto la trilogia delle 50 sfumature ...


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> classico mi inquieta come termine


Forse mentre lo fanno lui le legge Omero o Eschilo, dicono che il coito sia stimolato dalle opere di Sofocle.



biri ha detto:


> e se poi le chiede lei certe cose come fa a saperle?


Esistono i corsi per corrispendenza


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ora vengo a te
> Stessa tua esperienza
> Secondo uomo della mia vita
> Più o meno stessa differenza di età
> ...


non capisco come una donna di qualunque tipo potrebbe costringermi a mettermi una maschera per trombarla. A meno che non sia una feticista di Zorro.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Mi piace la sua dolcezza...il suo farmi sentire importante... Lui mi ha fatto conoscere l amore essendo più esperto attraverso sfaccettature diverse ...con l eccitazione e il desiderio di soddisfare una donna in pieno ... Lui è tutto ciò che una donna vorrebbe a letto e fuori... Sa essere uomo in tutto e x tutto


Eeh... L ho conosciuto uno cosi...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stellina, sei il peggior nemico........ di te stessa.  E mi spiace dirlo ma hai la stessa consapevolezza della realtà di una melanzana. Sei presa da questa idea dell'ammmmore salvifico e totalizzante che nella realtà non esiste, che ti hanno inculcato a son di film e letteratura e che ha fatto più danni nel mondo di un ordigno termonucleare.
> 
> Te lo ho già scritto e te lo ripeto, se sto personaggio da operetta che ti tiene per solazzarsi l'ego (e non solo quello) ti volesse anche un solo briciolo di bene ti avrebbe già lasciata e ti avrebbe aiutato a farlo o si sarebbe assunto le sue responsabilità come un -vero- uomo e si sarebbe messo con te, con serietà.
> 
> Ma che te lo dico a fare, ormai sono stanco, sono tre giorni che in venti ti ripetiamo la stessa cosa e tu ancora niente, boh. per me nel tuo ruolo di vittima ci stai bene, ti ci crogioli, basta non decidere.


Non sono d'accordo
Può tenere a lei e tanto anche senza sposarsela.
Il problema è sto cazzo di amore che ci devono cacciare dentro a tutti u costi


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa me se quest'uomo non si è ancora posto delle domande su cosa fa sua moglie tutti i giorni quando scompare dalla circolazione per un'oretta ... cosa vuoi che si domandi se lei gli chiede di fare cose "nuove" ??
> Penserà che in quelle ore lei ha letto e riletto la trilogia delle 50 sfumature ...


ma sai
io lavoro fuori casa tutto il giorno
se ogni giorno mi appartassi mio marito non lo saprebbe
cmq
ora che ci penso
ma il 55enne quanto viagra si prende? :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Forse mentre lo fanno lui le legge Omero o Eschilo, dicono che il coito sia stimolato dalle opere di Sofocle.
> 
> 
> 
> Esistono i corsi per corrispendenza


ho i brividi :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di assoluti stellina. In quello che dici.
> 
> non è vero che è tutto quello che una donna vorrebbe.
> 
> ...


Due. 
Ma sicuramente più di due.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Può tenere a lei e tanto anche senza sposarsela.
> Il problema è sto cazzo di amore che ci devono cacciare dentro a tutti u costi


ma perchè così lei pensa che sia giusto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma sai
> io lavoro fuori casa tutto il giorno
> se ogni giorno mi appartassi mio marito non lo saprebbe
> cmq
> ...


Ma sono 55 mica 80


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

mi sembra che tu ti trovi proprio nella "trappola dell'amamene". Non sai andare né avanti né indietro, ma ti orienti tutta a secondo di cosa dice e vuole lui. Una vera dipendenza. E ti trovi talmente dentro la salsa, che parli di lui come se la vita quotidiana con lui la conoscessi perfettamente. Tu di lui, in fin dei conti sai ben poco. Sai come è nella vostra realtà che vi siete ritagliati da tutto e tutti ... ma la vita è ben altra cosa. Liberati! Al più presto. 


sienne


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh... L ho conosciuto uno cosi...


Anch'io ... era l'amante di mia moglie ... e ci ho anche parlato ...


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sono 55 mica 80


ma tutti i giorni?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè così lei pensa che sia giusto


E lo so
E lui l'accontenta


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stellina, sei il peggior nemico........ di te stessa.  E mi spiace dirlo ma hai la stessa consapevolezza della realtà di una melanzana. Sei presa da questa idea dell'ammmmore salvifico e totalizzante che nella realtà non esiste, che ti hanno inculcato a son di film e letteratura e che ha fatto più danni nel mondo di un ordigno termonucleare.
> 
> Te lo ho già scritto e te lo ripeto, se sto personaggio da operetta che ti tiene per solazzarsi l'ego (e non solo quello) ti volesse anche un solo briciolo di bene ti avrebbe già lasciata e ti avrebbe aiutato a farlo o si sarebbe assunto le sue responsabilità come un -vero- uomo e si sarebbe messo con te, con serietà.
> 
> Ma che te lo dico a fare, ormai sono stanco, sono tre giorni che in venti ti ripetiamo la stessa cosa e tu ancora niente, boh. per me nel tuo ruolo di vittima ci stai bene, ti ci crogioli, basta non decidere.


Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non capisco come una donna di qualunque tipo potrebbe costringermi a mettermi una maschera per trombarla. A meno che non sia una feticista di Zorro.


Unicuique suum


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma tutti i giorni?


Non ho tantissima esperienza ma io non mi sono mai lamentata e mi risulta altrettanto la moglie
Che non prendesse nulla lo so per certo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ora vengo a te
> Stessa tua esperienza
> Secondo uomo della mia vita
> Più o meno stessa differenza di età
> ...


ciao farfie,  mi sembra che il tuo post possa smuoverla, speriamo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


Ma perché dovrebbe lasciarti ? 
Ti vede tutti i giorni
State bene
Trombate bene
Ora o sono scema io o non capisco perché dovrebbe


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lo so
> E lui l'accontenta


però che tristezza dai.....
povero amore
così usato e abusato...
poi ci si lamenta che la gente non sa più amare
se amano tutti così alla cazzo di cane.....

cmq ha ragionissima sienne
questi qui a parte l'oretta quotidiana
non sanno un cavolo l'uno dell'altra
magari una volta che si mettessero insieme
scoprirebbero che non si stanno neanche simpatici
e che senza il "brivido" del proibito manco scopano bene insieme


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


Prova adirgli che stai andando dall avvocato x divorziare


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Anch'io ... era l'amante di mia moglie ... e ci ho anche parlato ...


Anche io ci parlavo... Quando mi facevo la barba


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe lasciarti ?
> Ti vede tutti i giorni
> State bene
> Trombate bene
> Ora o sono scema io o non capisco perché dovrebbe


ah beh
finch lei ci sta a lui va benissimo


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè così lei pensa che sia giusto


E così lui le dice quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire per trombarsela? Chiamata Brunetta che queste cose non le ha mai viste?


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... *Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?*


Secondo te perchè?


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


ma tesoro mio
questo qui c'ha per le mani una che potrebbe essere sua figlia
che pende dalle sue labbra
e che lo asseconda in ogni giochino
perchè dovrebbe lasciarti?
quella che si fa problemi sei te, mica lui
lui meglio di così come potrebbe stare? 
mica ti vuole in casa tutti i giorni
dopo romperesti le palle come la moglie


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho tantissima esperienza ma io non mi sono mai lamentata e mi risulta altrettanto la moglie
> Che non prendesse nulla lo so per certo.


no no per carità
ma tutti i giorni mi sembra spesso per un uomo sopra i 50
poi che ti devo dire
sarà che mio marito nn ne ha neanche 40.....
magari tra qualche anno ti saprò ridire


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


Il mondo non funziona per dicotomie.
Ci sono anche sfumature di grigio (50 mi dicono)
non è che il mondo si divida tra
amore - sesso
Dongiovanni - Uomo innamorato
Menzogna consapevole - sincerità 
Ci sono sentimenti e illusioni che legano le persone ma che chiamare amore è un po' azzardato


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> E così lui le dice quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire per trombarsela? Chiamata Brunetta che queste cose non le ha mai viste?


ma scusa
gli uomini non lo fanno quasi sempre
quando una gli interessa solo per quello?
lei è una romanticona
vuole le parole dolci e i grandi sentimenti


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come lui non riesce a lasciare me ...perché io non riesco a lasciare lui? Solo xche uomo è più forte???  Forse è dico forse mollarsi non è tanto facile... Se fosse il classico don Giovanni perché con una scuse e ce ne sono state tante non mi ha mollato prima?


Ma mi spieghi perché lui, nelle condizioni che ci ha descritto fino ad ora, dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di mollarti ??

Te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto per l'ultima volta : in questa storia l'unica a rimetterci sarai tu e soltanto tu.

Prima lo capirai e prima, forse, riuscirai a salvarti dal disastro che ti aspetta ...


----------



## marietto (7 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa me se quest'uomo non si è ancora posto delle domande su cosa fa sua moglie tutti i giorni quando scompare dalla circolazione per un'oretta ... cosa vuoi che si domandi se lei gli chiede di fare cose "nuove" ??
> Penserà che in quelle ore lei ha letto e riletto la trilogia delle 50 sfumature ...


In effetti, dalle descrizioni di Stellina io ho questa immagine del marito che va in giro con l'espressione del tipo lobotomizzato nel "Pianeta delle Scimmie" originale, però con il cellulare in mano costantemente...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> no vabbè dai
> magari mx fox (cit) scopa bene
> c'è da dire che se col marito non si è mai "divertita" ci vuole anche poco....


Ma io non ho neanche azzardato su come scopa mr fox ( che a me pare un mouse più che fox ...ma sono prospettive) 

Ho semplicemente sottolineato che non è l'assoluto ideale di una donna. 

Togliendo me. Giusto per ridurre quell'ideale di una donna. Come se fosse tutte. 
Questo è l'ideale di stellina, ora.

Da donna, sto solo ribadendo che uno così io neanche in saldo...


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Può tenere a lei e tanto anche senza sposarsela.
> Il problema è sto cazzo di amore che ci devono cacciare dentro a tutti u costi


Ce lo caccia lei, per giustificare tutto, poi prende le pastiglie per tirare avanti.....
Intanto l'altro se la intorta..... in tutti i sensi.

Comunque non è l'unico problema per me il bubbone non è ancora scoppiato per puro caso, poi sta qua vedi se non si ritrova col culo per terra.....


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non ho neanche azzardato su come scopa mr fox ( che a me pare un mouse più che fox ...ma sono prospettive)
> 
> Ho semplicemente sottolineato che non è l'assoluto ideale di una donna.
> 
> ...


ah beh
quelli che infiocchettano non piacciono neanche a me
ma non siamo tutte uguali


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma scusa
> gli uomini non lo fanno quasi sempre
> quando una gli interessa solo per quello?
> lei è una romanticona
> vuole le parole dolci e i grandi sentimenti


Se io do a una donna quello che vuole per portarmela a letto la tratto da puttana. Io non sono un puttaniere.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se io do a una donna quello che vuole per portarmela a letto la tratto da puttana. Io non sono un puttaniere.


ma mica ho detto te
io parlavo in generale
e cmq ho precisato
quando un uomo una donna se la vuole solo portare a letto
le inventa di tutte


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io ci parlavo... Quando mi facevo la barba


Io lo sono andato a cercare ... sentirlo parlare di mia moglie è stato ... illuminante ... 
specie conoscendo perfettamente quello che, da amanti, si scrivevano/mostravano via SMS/MMS


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> però che tristezza dai.....
> povero amore
> così usato e abusato...
> poi ci si lamenta che la gente non sa più amare
> ...


Come disse una mia amica ad un'altra che decantava  l'amante : " vorrei vedere se la penseresti così se dovessi lavargli le mutande tutti i giorni" 
per dire che la fuga è una cosa , la quotidianità con tutti i suoi intoppi un'altra


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come disse una mia amica ad un'altra che decantava  l'amante : " vorrei vedere se la penseresti così se dovessi lavargli le mutande tutti i giorni"
> per dire che la fuga è una cosa , la quotidianità con tutti i suoi intoppi un'altra


se si amassero davvero sarebbe lo stesso anche con la quotidianità e le liti
ma non è questo il caso


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Considerazione seria.

Leggendo dei figli lasciati alla ludoteca, le scampagnate fuori porta per esser lontani da occhi indiscreti, e cazzi e mazzi vari mi viene in mente un dialogo del grande Luciano De Crescenzo nel film Così parlo Bellavista.

Nella scena parla con un camorrista ma il concetto si può applicare agli amanti in genere.

_*"Ah già, poi volevo dì un'altra cosa: ma tutto sommato, nunn'è che fate na vita ‘e merda?"*_


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma mica ho detto te
> io parlavo in generale
> e cmq ho precisato
> quando un uomo una donna se la vuole solo portare a letto
> le inventa di tutte


lo so. Ho fatto il mio esempio. Comunque io non invento niente. Magari qualche stratagemma per approcciare ma l'idea di dire certe cose per trombare...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Io lo sono andato a cercare ... sentirlo parlare di mia moglie è stato ... illuminante ...
> specie conoscendo perfettamente quello che, da amanti, si scrivevano/mostravano via SMS/MMS


Non so... Sai .. Ognuno sa di se...

Certo è che se lo stampo fosse questo, io al suo livello non ci sono certo arrivato, ma... La strada è quella.

E secondo come, lui non è nemmeno in mala fede... 

Gioca semplicemente le carte che ha... Che vanno bene x questo gioco.
E con quella posta


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Può tenere a lei e tanto anche senza sposarsela.
> Il problema è sto cazzo di amore che ci devono cacciare dentro a tutti u costi


La mia amica che ha fatto saltare in aria due famiglie e un'altra che dopo 6 mesi ha lasciato l'amante perche' lui non voleva far saltare in aria due famiglie dicevano che senza progettualita' il rapporto muore. Che non si puo' solo scopare e a tempo, a oltranza.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbeh ma così me trovi a iosa, di volponi
> tanto mi è  parso di capire che per stellina sia importante che lui dica sempre che "non vivrebbe senza di lei" ...e il resto si aggiusta" si sopporta e lui lo sa benissimo


sei insensibile e crudele 

come puoi resistere ad uno che ti dice che si è costretti a vivere serenamente? :singleeye:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> lo so. Ho fatto il mio esempio. Comunque io non invento niente. Magari qualche stratagemma per approcciare ma l'idea di dire certe cose per trombare...


ma lui se la deve tenere buona


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La mia amica che ha fatto saltare in aria due famiglie e un'altra che dopo 6 mesi ha lasciato l'amante perche' lui non voleva far saltare in aria due famiglie dicevano che senza progettualita' il rapporto muore. Che non si puo' solo scopare e a tempo, a oltranza.


In effetti diventa noioso. Se non hai alternative però. .


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La mia amica che ha fatto saltare in aria due famiglie e un'altra che dopo 6 mesi ha lasciato l'amante perche' lui non voleva far saltare in aria due famiglie dicevano che senza progettualita' il rapporto muore. Che non si puo' solo scopare e a tempo, a oltranza.


ma è vero
senza un progetto la coppia non va avanti


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei insensibile e crudele
> 
> come puoi resistere ad uno che ti dice che si è costretti a vivere serenamente? :singleeye:


Che poi costretti e serenamente,  Non sono due parole in antitesi ?


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> In effetti diventa noioso. Se non hai alternative però. .


avere o meno alternative
dipende dalla volontà delle persone


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma lui se la deve tenere buona


... Non è che se la DEVE. Gli fa comodo eventualmente.  Perché nessuna donna ha mai costretto un uomo a dire puttanate.


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> avere o meno alternative
> dipende dalla volontà delle persone


mah sai... mica sempre.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ... Non è che se la DEVE. Gli fa comodo eventualmente.  Perché nessuna donna ha mai costretto un uomo a dire puttanate.


ovvio che gli fa comodo
ma lui lo fa per tenersela buona
con quattro cazzate è un anno che se la fa tutti i giorni
scusa ma questo qui è un genio


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> mah sai... mica sempre.


fammi un esempio


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ah beh
> quelli che infiocchettano non piacciono neanche a me
> *ma non siamo tutte uguali*



E la ricchezza è esattamente qui. 

Che è attraverso il confronto fra diversità, che si impara. 

su di sè e sul mondo. 

Proprio per non finire negli assoluti e nelle idealizzazioni. 

A me non è che non piacciono, quelli che infiocchettano...mi asciugano. A tutti i livelli. 

Poi magari mi sono simpatici e mi fanno ridere. 

Ma sono livelli diversi.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E la ricchezza è esattamente qui.
> 
> Che è attraverso il confronto fra diversità, che si impara.
> 
> ...


a me non fanno neanche ridere
mi sembra gente che sta lì a pietire scopate
mi irritano


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> però che tristezza dai.....
> povero amore
> così usato e abusato...
> poi ci si lamenta che la gente non sa più amare
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega ce lo vogliamo mettere?
Io sono stata da Dio due anni e mezzo con un uomo che non mi sarei sposata nemmeno con una pistola alla tempia.
Sanno quello che devono sapere


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ah beh
> finch lei ci sta a lui va benissimo


Appunto. È lei che deve capire se gli sta bene
Avete l'amante e avere ste paturnie per me è incomprensibile


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega ce lo vogliamo mettere?
> Io sono stata da Dio due anni e mezzo con un uomo che non mi sarei sposata nemmeno con una pistola alla tempia.
> Sanno quello che devono sapere


ma almeno non stai a dire che è il grande amore della tua vita


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che poi costretti e serenamente,  Non sono due parole in antitesi ?


è nell'ossimoro che sta la genialità


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> fammi un esempio


nella vita in genere ti puoi trovare eccome senza alternative. Nello  specifico ti do ragione.


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. È lei che deve capire se gli sta bene
> Avete l'amante e avere ste paturnie per me è incomprensibile



Ciao

le paturnie vengono, perché non sta bene a casa ... e riduce tutto a quell'ora al giorno ... 


sienne


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. È lei che deve capire se gli sta bene
> Avete l'amante e avere ste paturnie per me è incomprensibile


ma perchè appunto deve stare lì a parlare d'amore
si divertisse e basta....

che poi io ancora non ho capito il problema quale sarebbe


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> nella vita in genere ti puoi trovare eccome senza alternative. Nello  specifico ti do ragione.


boh non lo so....
forse hai ragione


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La mia amica che ha fatto saltare in aria due famiglie e un'altra che dopo 6 mesi ha lasciato l'amante perche' lui non voleva far saltare in aria due famiglie dicevano che senza progettualita' il rapporto muore. Che non si puo' solo scopare e a tempo, a oltranza.


Bravo quello che penso io... Non si può solo vedersi x fare l.amore...l amore ha bisogno di quotidianità... Progetti.... Di svegliarsi la Mattina e avere a fianco il tuo uomo...solo tuo! Io in questa parte non mi ci ritrovo... La seconda donna condannata all esilio chebper amore e x non far saltare due famiglie e il casino in paese deve starsene a cuccia.. E che cazzo..


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le paturnie vengono, perché non sta bene a casa ... e riduce tutto a quell'ora al giorno ...
> 
> ...


azz
non sta bene a casa
ragazzi questa è sposata da una vita e il primo orgasmo l'ha avuto con l'amante a 34 anni
perchè col marito certe cose non si fanno....


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> boh non lo so....
> forse hai ragione


L alternativa ci sarebbe ..solo che devi sopportare. Le bombe ...e la sofferenza dei figli..l ultima non facile


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bravo quello che penso io... Non si può solo vedersi x fare l.amore...l amore ha bisogno di quotidianità... Progetti.... Di svegliarsi la Mattina e avere a fianco il tuo uomo...solo tuo! Io in questa parte non mi ci ritrovo... La seconda donna condannata all esilio chebper amore e x non far saltare due famiglie e il casino in paese deve starsene a cuccia.. E che cazzo..


ma ti prego....


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè appunto deve stare lì a parlare d'amore
> si divertisse e basta....
> 
> che poi io ancora non ho capito il problema quale sarebbe


il problema è che se Stellina dice all'amante che ha chiesto la separazione dal marito, perde il marito e l'amante.

e lei da sola non ci si vuol ritrovare.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> L alternativa ci sarebbe ..solo che devi sopportare. Le bombe ...e la sofferenza dei figli..l ultima non facile


abbi pazienza
ma io di tutte ste scuse mi sono scocciata
se vuoi quest'uomo prenditelo
non te lo puoi prendere?
lascialo
ma non dare la colpa alle famiglie, ai figli, al paesino ecc.....
perchè non si può sentire


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La mia amica che ha fatto saltare in aria due famiglie e un'altra che dopo 6 mesi ha lasciato l'amante perche' lui non voleva far saltare in aria due famiglie dicevano che senza progettualita' il rapporto muore. Che non si puo' solo scopare e a tempo, a oltranza.


Pensa che il mio rapporto con il mio amante dura da 8 e 6 senza scopare
Non fosse successo quello che è successo direi che durerebbe ancora 
La progettualità scatta se scatta l'amore, per me, e per me a quel punto saltano i matrimoni . Se no é raccontarsela


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè appunto deve stare lì a parlare d'amore
> si divertisse e basta....
> 
> *che poi io ancora non ho capito il problema quale sarebbe*


La ludoteca a settembre aumenta i prezzi quindi so cazzi mandarceli tutti i giorni.


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> azz
> non sta bene a casa
> ragazzi questa è sposata da una vita e il primo orgasmo l'ha avuto con l'amante a 34 anni
> perchè col marito certe cose non si fanno....


Sei stata incornata o cosa? Vacci piano con le parole


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bravo quello che penso io... Non si può solo vedersi x fare l.amore...l amore ha bisogno di quotidianità... Progetti.... Di svegliarsi la Mattina e avere a fianco il tuo uomo...solo tuo! Io in questa parte non mi ci ritrovo... La seconda donna condannata all esilio chebper amore e x non far saltare due famiglie e il casino in paese deve starsene a cuccia.. E che cazzo..


Questo lo,dovresti dire a lui più che a Tessa


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che se Stellina dice all'amante che ha chiesto la separazione dal marito, perde il marito e l'amante.
> 
> e lei da sola non ci si vuol ritrovare.


ma infatti vedo che l'ho appena scritto che sono scuse
che poi dai
ha 35 anni
mica 90 che resta da sola per il resto dei suoi giorni


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La ludoteca a settembre aumenta i prezzi quindi so cazzi mandarceli tutti i giorni.


eh son problemi.... :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma almeno non stai a dire che è il grande amore della tua vita


Questo é infiocchettare


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sei stata incornata o cosa? Vacci piano con le parole


che io sappia no
ma queste sono cose che hai detto te
mica io


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo é infiocchettare


appunto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bravo quello che penso io... Non si può solo vedersi x fare l.amore...l amore ha bisogno di quotidianità... Progetti.... Di svegliarsi la Mattina e avere a fianco il tuo uomo...solo tuo! Io in questa parte non mi ci ritrovo... La seconda donna condannata all esilio chebper amore e x non far saltare due famiglie e il casino in paese deve starsene a cuccia.. E che cazzo..


E allora lascia tuo marito intanto


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora lascia tuo marito intanto


eh ma da quello che ho capito
lei poi si trova a piedi
perchè quell'altro nn se la prende


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma da quello che ho capito
> lei poi si trova a piedi
> perchè quell'altro nn se la prende


E questo è più triste di tutto il resto


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è più triste di tutto il resto


già


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

stellina, non so se ti rendi conto. Ma sia tu che tuo marito state scappando dal vostro rapporto in modi differenti (forse). Avete due figli e entrambi con la testa altrove ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> a me non fanno neanche ridere
> mi sembra gente che sta lì a pietire scopate
> mi irritano


Come mai ti coinvolgono tanto da irritarti??

Tanto sei tu a decidere se dargliela o meno...

Mi diverte osservarli, per la verità, mi incuriosiscono. Fanno giri mentali molto lontani dai miei. 
E sono una curiosona per natura io 

Che poi molte volte ci credono anche alle cose che dicono. Mica c'è malafede. O menzogna. Ci credono proprio. 

E io resto così ...a guardare. 

Ma non mi hanno mai fatta irritare...solo asciugare :carneval:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai ti coinvolgono tanto da irritarti??
> 
> Tanto sei tu a decidere se dargliela o meno...
> 
> ...


mi irrita il fatto che pensino che bastino quattro cazzate per farti cadere ai loro piedi
poi anch' io rido di loro
ovviamente
ma è gente che di sicuro non mi coinvolge


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Bravo quello che penso io... Non si può solo vedersi x fare l.amore...l amore ha bisogno di quotidianità... Progetti.... Di svegliarsi la Mattina e avere a fianco il tuo uomo...solo tuo! Io in questa parte non mi ci ritrovo... La seconda donna condannata all esilio chebper amore e x non far saltare due famiglie e il casino in paese deve starsene a cuccia.. E che cazzo..


La vedo solo io la surrealità di quello che hai scritto?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma da quello che ho capito
> lei poi si trova a piedi
> perchè quell'altro nn se la prende


ambientazione: paesello del profondo sud.

Lui: 54 anni, figli grandi, presidente di associazioni cattoliche e altra roba non precisata.

Lei 34 anni, 2 figli piccoli, un marito evanescente.

si vedono 1 ora al giorno tutti i giorni, grossomodo lo sa tutto il paese, sicuramente la moglie di lui li ha sgamati, però nessuno parla e fa casino perchè tutto sommato gliene frega un'onesta fava a nessuno, tanto lo sanno che lui sta sparando le ultime cartucce.   inoltre lui le dice che sono costretti a viversela serenamente.   un genio vero.

irritazione generale del forum perchè lei ha un lavoro che le lascia almeno 3 pomeriggi liberi alla settimana.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ambientazione: paesello del profondo sud.
> 
> Lui: 54 anni, figli grandi, presidente di associazioni cattoliche e altra roba non precisata.
> 
> ...


czzo,i tre pomeriggi liberi la settimana piacerebbero anche a me


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La vedo solo io la surrealità di quello che hai scritto?


No, no l'ho vista anche io ma poi lui dice che sono costretti a vivere serenamente la loro condizione e lei annuisce


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo é infiocchettare





ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai ti coinvolgono tanto da irritarti??
> 
> Tanto sei tu a decidere se dargliela o meno...
> 
> ...


ecco, altre 2 insensibili e crudeli che non colgono la genialità di quest'uomo. :singleeye:


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ambientazione: paesello del profondo sud.
> 
> Lui: 54 anni, figli grandi, presidente di associazioni cattoliche e altra roba non precisata.
> 
> ...


Questa sì che è capacità di sintesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco, altre 2 insensibili e crudeli che non colgono la genialità di quest'uomo. :singleeye:


io che lui è un genio l'ho anche scritto
pretendo un riconscimento


----------



## kikko64 (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco, altre 2 insensibili e crudeli che non colgono la genialità di quest'uomo. :singleeye:


Questo Tizio dovrebbe tenere dei corsi ... anzi, visto il livello, dei Master :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> mi irrita il fatto che pensino che bastino quattro cazzate per farti cadere ai loro piedi
> poi anch' io rido di loro
> ovviamente
> ma è gente che di sicuro non mi coinvolge


Beh..se ti irritano, ti coinvolge. Se non ti coinvolgesse, non ti irriteresti e ti lascerebbe semplicemente indifferente. Non pensi?

A me fanno ridere, ma non di disprezzo. 
Hanno quel modo del corteggiamento da "servetti", con tutte quelle parole..basta veramente molto poco per destabilizzarli e levargli la terra sotto i piedi. E per certi versi mi fanno quasi tenerezza. Tendo ad essere delicata. 
E accetto sempre quando mi offrono l'aperitivo :carneval:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..se ti irritano, ti coinvolge. Se non ti coinvolgesse, non ti irriteresti e ti lascerebbe semplicemente indifferente. Non pensi?
> 
> A me fanno ridere, ma non di disprezzo.
> Hanno quel modo del corteggiamento da "servetti", con tutte quelle parole..basta veramente molto poco per destabilizzarli e levargli la terra sotto i piedi. E per certi versi mi fanno quasi tenerezza. Tendo ad essere delicata.
> E accetto sempre quando mi offrono l'aperitivo :carneval:


io accetto i caffè


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco, altre 2 insensibili e crudeli che non colgono la genialità di quest'uomo. :singleeye:


Non è vero!!

mi asciugherei. 

Ma sono gentile e delicata. 

Mi fanno venire in mente gli unicorni questi uomini...:carneval:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questo Tizio dovrebbe tenere dei corsi ... anzi, visto il livello, dei Master :rotfl::rotfl:


dove vivo io 
c'era uno che aveva lasciato la moglie
ma di amanti ne aveva due
aveva anche comprato due case
e le aveva piazzate lì
e queste due si facevano pure la guerra


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> dove vivo io
> c'era uno che aveva lasciato la moglie
> ma di amanti ne aveva due
> aveva anche comprato due case
> ...


Ammazza :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io accetto i caffè


ecco...a loro piace. 

Fai un'opera buona.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco...a loro piace.
> 
> Fai un'opera buona.


mi sento molto benefattrice effettivamente :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza :rotfl:


i geni non hanno regione:rotfl:sono ovunque:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io che lui è un genio l'ho anche scritto
> pretendo un riconscimento





biri ha detto:


> dove vivo io
> c'era uno che aveva lasciato la moglie
> ma di amanti ne aveva due
> aveva anche comprato due case
> ...


questo è ancora più geniale.     io della vita non ho capito veramente una fava.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è ancora più geniale.     io della vita non ho capito veramente una fava.


questo qui c'ha i soldi


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

è difficile affrontare un discorso, perché questo uomo viene idealizzato in vari modi. E forse da una parte è un meccanismo di autodifesa verso la propria morale e dall'altra ... se lui è così speciale e ha scelto me, allora sono speciale pure io. Come una ignezione all'autostima. Come se si volesse trasformare l'insuccesso col marito in un successo personale con l'amante. Il problema rimane comunque, che prima o poi uno sbatte il muso con la realtà ... e l'eroe risulterà estremamente umano ... 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile affrontare un discorso, perché questo uomo viene idealizzato in vari modi. E forse da una parte è un meccanismo di autodifesa verso la propria morale e dall'altra ... se lui è così speciale e ha scelto me, allora sono speciale pure io. Come una ignezione all'autostima. Come se si volesse trasformare l'insuccesso col marito in un successo personale con l'amante. Il problema rimane comunque, che prima o poi uno sbatte il muso con la realtà ... e l'eroe risulterà estremamente umano ...
> 
> ...


Quotissimo!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile affrontare un discorso, perché questo uomo viene idealizzato in vari modi. E forse da una parte è un meccanismo di autodifesa verso la propria morale e dall'altra ... se lui è così speciale e ha scelto me, allora sono speciale pure io. Come una ignezione all'autostima. Come se si volesse trasformare l'insuccesso col marito in un successo personale con l'amante. Il problema rimane comunque, che prima o poi uno sbatte il muso con la realtà ... e l'eroe risulterà estremamente umano ...
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile affrontare un discorso, perché questo uomo viene idealizzato in vari modi. E forse da una parte è un meccanismo di autodifesa verso la propria morale e dall'altra ... se lui è così speciale e ha scelto me, allora sono speciale pure io. Come una ignezione all'autostima. Come se si volesse trasformare l'insuccesso col marito in un successo personale con l'amante. Il problema rimane comunque, che prima o poi uno sbatte il muso con la realtà ... e l'eroe risulterà estremamente umano ...
> 
> ...


esatto, ciao Sienne


----------



## Stellina81 (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma da quello che ho capito
> lei poi si trova a piedi
> perchè quell'altro nn se la prende


Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao


Ma sei fuori di testa?


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao


hhaahahahahahahaha
guarda che non è che offendendo me
migliori la tua situazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quella che si è creata una situazione di merda sei te, mica io
cmq, giusto per la cronaca
io le corna non le ho e te l'ho anche già detto
e non ti invidio per niente
fosse solo per come scrivi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori di testa?


la verità fa male
cerca di capirla


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> la verità fa male
> cerca di capirla


Ah ok!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ok!


capirai
io la invidio
che poi
ora che ci penso
loro si vedono un'ora al giorno
ma dove?
in albergo?
romantico...........


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> capirai
> io la invidio
> che poi
> ora che ci penso
> ...


No in macchina in campagna...


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao



Ciao

forse è per questo che non riesci più ad avvicinarti a tuo marito ... essendo lui un povero cornuto. 



sienne


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No in macchina in campagna...


Ma veramente???????


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> Ma veramente???????


Io dovrei invidiare un anno di camporella
E dichiarazioni fasulle?
Ahahahahahahah no dai
Seriamente....


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> Io dovrei invidiare un anno di camporella
> E dichiarazioni fasulle?
> Ahahahahahahah no dai
> Seriamente....


Invidiosa!!!!


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2016)

Andateci piano, che poi ci accusano di far fuggire i nuovi...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao


Stellina, era scherzare! 

Quando sono arrivata qui, nel 2013, nel mio primo 3d si è arrivati a parlare di sarde fritte e sarde a letto. 

Se leggi biri, senza sentirtela addosso, guarda che non ha scritto a cazzo. 

Ha evidenziato alcune cose, che secondo me sono interessanti. 

Una delle cose che da fuori si legge chiaramente, è che tu sei dentro in quello che stai vivendo. Dentro proprio tanto. 
E non ci vedi tanto bene eh...dico davvero. Stai camminando su un confine pericoloso. 

E hai vicino una persona che ti sta proponendo di camminare su quel filo senza verificare se ci sono o meno reti di sicurezza. E' tua la responsabilità di ascoltarlo o meno. 

Io ti dico che una persona che vuol semplicemente bene, lasciando fuori l'amore, una proposta del genere non la farebbe. 

Se lui è scoppiato tanto quanto te, la vedo proprio pericolosa. E mica per la gente...per le vostre emozioni. 

Se è un volpetto, perdonami, ma volpone proprio non ce la faccio, allora lui la sua rete già ce l'ha. 

Ed è tua precisa responsabilità pensare alla tua rete. In entrambi i casi. 

Quello che ti si sta evidenziando sono le incongruenze. Che anche tu senti. Da qualche parte. 

SE no non ti sentiresti in crisi. Ti riconosceresti. In te. E gli scherzi, più o meno pesanti, non ti farebbero incazzare. 

La questione è che avevi la tua famiglia. Probabilmente l'hai anche desiderata molto. Il tuo sogno. 

Io lo chiamo "mulino bianco". Lo chiamo così perchè ho sbattuto dolorosamente il naso contro il fatto che tanto è nella nostra testa. E quando la realtà arriva, non è delicata. E mi sono resa conto del fatto che quello che credevo ci fosse nella mia realtà, non c'era come lo vedevo io. Era proprio un'altra storia. E me la stavo raccontando. Un po' come ti sta succedendo sul tuo matrimonio. 

Che per come ti descrivi sei sposata ad uno stronzo. Ma dubito che quando vi siete sposati fosse lo stronzo che vedi ora. 

Altri, come me e te, hanno vissuto cose simili. Che si stia fra i traditi o fra i traditori, la disillusione quando arriva...disillude. 

E per certi versi è un po' perdere l'innocenza. I sogni. LE speranze. E trema tutto. A volte crolla proprio. 

Scherzare serve anche a guardare i disastri senza finirci fagocitati dentro. Uno dei consigli più preziosi che mi hanno dato con molta pazienza qui dentro, era quello di scherzare di più. Non sono brava. Non è la mia specialità, ma mi ci impegno. Sento che fa bene. Quindi prendi gli scherzi per quello che sono. 

Ma. Negli scherzi poi ci si tocca dentro. 

E se biri ti ha fatto incazzare tanto, significa che ha toccato qualche tua parte sensibile. 
Ed è tua quella parte...prova ad ascoltarla invece di arrabbiarti con lei.

SE ti arrabbi. Ti ha toccata. SE ti ha toccata è un punto dolente o non chiaro o perso, o comunque è qualcosa di tuo che non è a posto. Le cose che sono a posto scorrono libere, e vien da sorridere. 

Dove c'è rabbia, offesa, c'è dolore. 

Se un consiglio ti posso dare per provare a trovarti, è quello di seguire il sentiero del dolore. Il TUO dolore. 
E lì dentro cercare...te. I tuoi bisogni. Le tue mancanze. I tuoi desideri. Concreti però. Non astratti. 

Con me sei saltata sulla sessualità. La tua. Ti sei chiusa. Immediatamente. 
Guarda che è una cosa bella bellissima la sessualità. 

Che è una cosa diversa dal sesso. Il sesso è una pratica della sessualità. Un canale comunicativo ed espressivo di te. 
Altrettanto bello. 

Buona parte del tuo sè, che non trovi e che stai cercando, è lì dentro. Ecco perchè ti chiedevo cosa ti attraesse di quell'uomo...

Ti sei rifugiata nell'amore, invece. Immediatamente. 

Come se sesso fosse una cosa orribile. Deleteria hai detto. 
La necessità di rivestirlo, è una conferma che serve a te. 

Toccarsi è toccarsi. Se c'è rispetto e stima, non c'è bisogno di ricoprirlo col sogno. Basta la realtà. Basta il silenzio. 

Se fossi serena, non vedresti la minima differenza. Fra sesso e amore, li vedresti compenetrarsi. Semplicemente. 

Tanto mica si offende. L'amore. Se c'è c'è, anche se lo chiami tazzina. 

Se senti la necessità di difendere...è segnale che qualcosa non torna. A TE. 

Questo per dirti di fare un respiro profondo. Ascolta dove ti sei sentita offesa. Cosa ha tremato dentro che ti messa in condizione di chiudere così la  porta della comunicazione. 

C'è una cosa importante che dovresti tener presente. 

da dentro non si vede bene. Mai. Vale per tutti. non soltanto per te. 

Allora ci si confronta fuori, si fa suonare dentro quello che arriva da fuori e si cerca. Con calma. 

Mettiti via per un momento il dover decidere. Mettiti via lo scegliere fra tuo marito e il tuo amante. 

Inizia invece a far suonare dentro le cose. A fare il punto.

Cosa ti è stato toccato in questi giorni?

Hai detto che non ti riconosci. Hai detto che non sai cosa fare. Hai postato le chat con lui alla ricerca di pareri. (non farlo, di postare chat..anche se sono anonime, io non lo farei...sono cose tue.). Sei saltata come un grillo sulla questione della sessualità. 

Ed in particolare questo...mettici un occhio di attenzione in più. 
E' importante. 

Che prima di essere donna, madre, moglie, amante...sei un individuo femmina. 

E ho capito che non ti piace, ma sei un animale mammifero femmina. Riconoscitelo. 

In quella parte animale, che non ti piace...c'è l'istinto di te...ed è nell'istinto profondo che nascono i no e i sì. 

Se non sei in contatto con quella parte, diventa per forza necessario ricorrere al mondo delle idee.

E ci si imbroglia...se si sta solo nel mondo delle idee e degli immaginari.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> mi sento molto benefattrice effettivamente :rotfl:


E allora non irritarti, no?

Ti fanno il favore di permetterti di sentirti benefattrice, dovresti ringraziare. Seriamente. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui dicevo che a me fanno una certa tenerezza certi atteggiamenti. 

Al netto di quello che tu poi decidi o meno per te. 
Mica ti si aggrappano per offrirti il caffè. Per dire. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi fa quasi paura dirlo ma me la passo davvero bene ultimamente.
> Mi sento leggero come non mi sentivo da quasi 15 anni. [emoji41]
> 
> E pensa che ci sono ancora tante cose che potrebbero migliorare...


Ottimo. Ne sono felice!


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Andateci piano, che poi ci accusano di far fuggire i nuovi...


Cosa succede?


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Cosa succede?


Niente di che, ma i modi diretti di Biri hanno urtato qualche nervo scoperto della nostra nuova utente, che al momento non sembra nelle condizioni di apprezzare l'ironia di alcuni


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che resoconto ...non so se ridere o.piangere!..
> Anche se ce parte di verità... Ma è un resoconto striminzito e superficiale! Lui che scopi in giro lo escludo visto che dopo che mi vede rientra a casa... E come ho già scritto abita vicino casa mia..non proprio vicino ma 5 min di macchina! Il posto in cui vivo sarà pure retrogrado ma è la terra in cui sono nata e x molti aspetti la amo... La mia azienda apparteneva a mio papà e ho il diritto di i portarla avanti...vai oltre


Non parte di verità. Tanta verità.
ti ho specificato, magari non lo fa perché non trova...o altre ragioni, ma chattava con altre, lo hai scritto tu.
54 anni....
quanto al portare avanti aziende dei padri o meno, non è questio di diritto ma di opportunità.
Poi se ti senti tu oltre e di mentalità aperta....:carneval:
Ma se parlo sarà perché di quel tipo di villaggio ho esperienza , non a caso le persone giovani
cercano di andarsene.
ma credo che tu ti trovi bene.
ottimo, allora.


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Niente di che, ma i modi diretti di Biri hanno urtato qualche nervo scoperto della nostra nuova utente, che al momento non sembra nelle condizioni di apprezzare l'ironia di alcuni


Oh cavoli. Io le ho risposto tipo jb, mi spiace.


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi sta solfa che se uno si esprime in modo critico rispetto a una situazione deve essere un invidioso frustrato non ha alcun senso logico.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma poi sta solfa che se uno si esprime in modo critico rispetto a una situazione deve essere un invidioso frustrato non ha alcun senso logico.


:rotfl:

Eh ma purtroppo rispondono sempre così...


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> ?...poi spiegatemi come si fa cmq a meno che non sia una botta e via una relazione di mesi o anni senza coinvolgimento mi sembra paradossale....


Ma sarà anche paradossale ma capita.
non credo si neppure infrequente.
anche io nel mio piccolo, ho avuto una relazione di tre anni, e non di incontri in pausa pranzo, con uno che non era affatto coinvolto sentimentalmente.



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Eh ma purtroppo rispondono sempre così...


mi scuso, ma ultimamente non la reggo più.
e mi sono pure stancata di trattenermi.
e' grave, immagino 



Nicka ha detto:


> No in macchina in campagna...


Davvero????



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non ho neanche azzardato su come scopa mr fox ( che a me pare un mouse più che fox ...ma sono prospettive)
> 
> Ho semplicemente sottolineato che non è l'assoluto ideale di una donna.
> 
> ...


Io piuttosto single a vita.
(sarò segretamente invidiosa?)


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Oh cavoli. Io le ho risposto tipo jb, mi spiace.


Ma vaaaaa!!! 

Nessuno, tanto meno tu, ha fatto finora interventi offensivi o troppo duri, solo schietti. 
Per Stellina pare già abbastanza dura mandar giù la visione che le stiamo dando del suo principe azzurro, che è tutto fuorché azzurro e soprattutto nemmeno un po' principe, ma casomai un egoista a cui la situazione va bene com'è e che fa orecchie da mercante di fronte alla crescente e manifesta inquietudine di lei. 
D'altro canto non è difficile intuire come, abbandonando anche questa estrema illusione, la vita reale di Stellina le apparirebbe claustrofobica e dunque si può comprendere la sua riluttanza a far svestire il manto d'ermellino all'amante.
Ma consideriamo la sua iscrizione qui come un tentativo di farsi aiutare a svegliarsi dall'incantesimo e cerchiamo di aver pazienza. Questo era in sostanza quello che volevo suggerire


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma vaaaaa!!!
> 
> Nessuno, tanto meno tu, ha fatto finora interventi offensivi o troppo duri, solo schietti.
> Per Stellina pare già abbastanza dura mandar giù la visione che le stiamo dando del suo principe azzurro, che è tutto fuorché azzurro e soprattutto nemmeno un po' principe, ma casomai un egoista a cui la situazione va bene com'è e che fa orecchie da mercante di fronte alla crescente e manifesta inquietudine di lei.
> ...


Quoto, saggia e in argomento.


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma vaaaaa!!!
> 
> Nessuno, tanto meno tu, ha fatto finora interventi offensivi o troppo duri, solo schietti.
> Per Stellina pare già abbastanza dura mandar giù la visione che le stiamo dando del suo principe azzurro, che è tutto fuorché azzurro e soprattutto nemmeno un po' principe, ma casomai un egoista a cui la situazione va bene com'è e che fa orecchie da mercante di fronte alla crescente e manifesta inquietudine di lei.
> ...


Si la penso come te.
non si accorge che spreca tempo.
la posso capire, e' capitato più volte a me.


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Si la penso come te.
> non si accorge che spreca tempo.
> la posso capire, *e' capitato più volte a me*.


E che non lo so? E' capitato pure a me, sennò non sarei mai approdata qui :singleeye:



spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, *saggia* e in argomento.


Troppo buono!
(leggi sopra :carneval


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Davvero????


L'ha detto lei che si vedono in campagna...


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ha detto lei che si vedono in campagna...


Mbè?


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Si la penso come te.
> non si accorge che spreca tempo.
> la posso capire, e' capitato più volte a me.


Mi sa che ci siamo passati tutti


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> View attachment 11786
> 
> 
> 
> Mbè?


Non so, pare faccia scalpore...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao


.. Come va Stellina..?...

Allora.. che ti aspettavi....? ti senti compresa, avvilita, incazzata, umiliata, inorgoglita..?

senti di aver qualcosa in più di quanto avevi all'inizio del tuo sfogo...?

qualcosa in meno..?

sei delusa...? speravi di ricever qualcosa che non è arrivato? .. o hai ricevuto qualcosa che non pensavi arrivasse..?

E' il momento buono per buttare fuori forse... 

per far scorrere le sensazioni, senza pensiero.. in libertà... se ti va.. puoi appoggiarle a questo post


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

*Per rispondere a heatclift e altri*

Io non vedo il 54enne un perfido e bugiardo seduttore. Io vedo una ragazza che vuole avere una relazione emozionante e come tanti non è capace di trovare sufficienti emozioni e sentimenti in quello in cui dovrebbe trovarle, la sua vita vera. Allora attribuisce significati sublimi a una banale relazione extraconiugale. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
Ma io non la vedo manipolata perché lui le dà quello che lei chiede.

Ero proprio giovanissima, penso 17, e un'amica più grande di 21 aveva avuto una storia con un tipo sposato al mare.
Quando lei era partita lui l'aveva accompagnata al treno e lei raccontava "lui rideva, ma si vedeva che soffriva".
Ecco che lui soffrisse io non ci avevo creduto neanche a 17 anni.


----------



## disincantata (7 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A incuriosirmi è la dinamica: se capita a me, convivo con sensi di colpa ma mi godo la storia parallela - se capita a mio marito lo sbatto fuori di casa a calci.
> 
> Non son traditore quindi non comprendo la faccenda, perchè di concetto se metto le corna...quando le ricevo non mi permetto di dare in escandescenza.



Prova a dirlo a Jim....!


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> View attachment 11786


Non puoi capire l'odio per Andrea Celeste. Ancora ho gli incubi e sento nelle orecchie quella musica tristemente tristissima


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invidiosa!!!!


Lo ammetto
La invidio
Se é un anno che va in camporella
Vuol dire che non ha mal di schiena!!!!!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora non irritarti, no?
> 
> Ti fanno il favore di permetterti di sentirti benefattrice, dovresti ringraziare. Seriamente.
> E' uno dei motivi per cui dicevo che a me fanno una certa tenerezza certi atteggiamenti.
> ...


Si
Forse hai ragione
Ma io sono acida
E la tenerezza me la fanno altre cose
Diverse dagli ometti bavosi


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Niente di che, ma i modi diretti di Biri hanno urtato qualche nervo scoperto della nostra nuova utente, che al momento non sembra nelle condizioni di apprezzare l'ironia di alcuni


Io almeno porto sempre scompiglio!!!! Ahahahahahahah
Cmq io sono brusca eh
Ma forse, e dico forse
Qualcosa le faccio smuovere


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non puoi capire l'odio per Andrea Celeste. Ancora ho gli incubi e sento nelle orecchie quella musica tristemente tristissima


Nuoooo
io e mia sorella ne facevamo parodie
Guardavamo insieme ste robe e commentavamo peggio della Gialappa's
C'ho quasi voglia di rivedere una puntatona super trash 
All'epoca non esistevano i meme, per noi c'erano i personaggi di Andrea Celeste per stigmatizzare e descrivere in un'immagine il mondo. Soprattutto prendere per i fondelli il parentado


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma poi sta solfa che se uno si esprime in modo critico rispetto a una situazione deve essere un invidioso frustrato non ha alcun senso logico.


Io ho riso tanto
Prima ne parlavo con mio marito
É la prima volta che mi becco della cornuta


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non puoi capire l'odio per Andrea Celeste. Ancora ho gli incubi e sento nelle orecchie quella musica tristemente tristissima


Ti ringrazio. Mi domandavo chi fosse la riccioluta. Ma quando è andata in onda sta roba?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Nuoooo
> io e mia sorella ne facevamo parodie
> Guardavamo insieme ste robe e commentavamo peggio della Gialappa's
> C'ho quasi voglia di rivedere una puntatona super trash
> All'epoca non esistevano i meme, per noi c'erano i personaggi di Andrea Celeste per stigmatizzare e descrivere in un'immagine il mondo. Soprattutto prendere per i fondelli il parentado


Cioè tipo il trio marchesini-solenghi- Lopez? :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè tipo il trio marchesini-solenghi- Lopez? :rotfl:


Siiiii
Io mi facevo pure il turbante di Tereza, la cattiva, con uno straccio
:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Cmq
Per come la vedo io
Tornando al discorso di ipazia sulla sessualità
Lei ha scoperto un mondo con questo qui
Che col marito
Vuoi per vergogna 
Vuoi per abitudine
Non ha mai avuto o ha perso
E a 35 anni non si può rinunciare  a del sesso fatto bene
Solo che lei non vuole ammettere o accettare questo
E lo condisce con l'amore e i sentimenti
Forse lo fa pensando di espiare le sue "colpe" soffrendo in questo modo
O solo per nn ammettere che le piace il sesso e le piace godere


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Mi domandavo chi fosse la riccioluta. Ma quando è andata in onda sta roba?


Mah più di vent'anni fa di sicuro ld:
Patrizia Rossetti presentava credo "Pomeriggio con sentimento"
:rotfl:
Ah, un momento 
La tizia si chiamava proprio stellina ed era perdutamente innamorata e ovviamente ricambiata dal señor Hidalgo, uomo facoltoso e stimato nella fazenda, sposato con una falsa invalida. E si facevano un sacco di scrupoli di coscienza, poi risolti grazie a numerosi e improbabili colpi di scena che hanno pian piano rivelato l'indole malvagia e truffaldina della consorte


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah più di vent'anni fa di sicuro ld:
> Patrizia Rossetti presentava credo "Pomeriggio con sentimento"
> :rotfl:


Io giuro che non ricordo


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> Io giuro che non


A parte la nostalgia per il teatrino di tanto tempo fa, sono abbastanza obiettiva per dirti che non ti sei persa proprio nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah più di vent'anni fa di sicuro ld:
> Patrizia Rossetti presentava credo "Pomeriggio con sentimento"
> :rotfl:


pomeriggio con sentimento ? Questo non lo ricordo nemmeno io e Andrea celeste l'ho riconosciuta solo dopo che l'ha citata [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]  mentre la bella figheira della marchesini la ricordo benissimo :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> Si
> Forse hai ragione
> Ma io sono acida
> E la tenerezza me la fanno altre cose
> *Diverse dagli ometti bavosi*


Ti urtano proprio un sacco. Chissà in cosa ti offendono 

Mi ricordo che qualche anno fa non li tolleravo. Li disprezzavo moltissimo. E siccome sono tenerella, ci giocavo al gatto col topolino...e mi piaceva molto umiliarli e destabilizzarli nella loro parte più fragile. Il cazzo 

Se non ci giocavo, li disprezzavo e basta. Comunque. E mi infastidivano tantissimo. 

Mi sono resa conto che urtavano le mie insicurezze sulla mia femminilità. Mi mandava in sfida il fatto che credessero che con quattro moine, qualche cena potessero pensare di farsi una trombata o anche soltanto avere la mia attenzione. 
In realtà me la prendevo con loro, ma quella insicura ero io. Insicura della mia femminilità e del mio "potere decisionale". Loro, con il loro modo di proporsi, osavano mettere in discussione i miei appigli. 

Adesso mi fanno tenerezza per il semplice motivo che non mi sento più di dover dimostrare a nessuno cosa voglio, come lo voglio, da chi lo voglio. Lo so io. E tanto basta. 

E non mi sembrano più ometti bavosi...li vedo solo maschi insicuri di se stessi, in cerca di costante rassicurazione su loro stessi, e non autonomi nel rassicurarsi da soli. Oltre che scarsamente in comunicazione col loro cazzo. Che trattano come un totem...a cui si inchinano. 

E a me semplicemente non piacciono i cazzocentrici. Sono noiosi. 

E sono talmente schiavi del loro cazzo, che non sono liberi di darlo a me...e mi tolgono il divertimento 

A quel punto anche l'amore, e non penso lo sia in queste condizioni, diventa una manfrina, che mi delude moltissimo. 
E l'ennesimo modo per cercare rassicurazione da me.  

Che noia...meglio l'aperitivo!:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah più di vent'anni fa di sicuro ld:
> Patrizia Rossetti presentava credo "Pomeriggio con sentimento"
> :rotfl:
> Ah, un momento
> La tizia si chiamava proprio stellina ed era perdutamente innamorata e ovviamente ricambiata dal señor Hidalgo, uomo facoltoso e stimato nella fazenda, sposato con una falsa invalida. E si facevano un sacco di scrupoli di coscienza, poi risolti grazie a numerosi e improbabili colpi di scena che hanno pian piano rivelato l'indole malvagia e truffaldina della consorte


Minchia. Patrizia Rossetti.


----------



## Ecate (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti urtano proprio un sacco. Chissà in cosa ti offendono
> 
> Mi ricordo che qualche anno fa non li tolleravo. Li disprezzavo moltissimo. E siccome sono tenerella, ci giocavo al gatto col topolino...e mi piaceva molto umiliarli e destabilizzarli nella loro parte più fragile. Il cazzo
> 
> ...


interessante
a me facevano scattare il sadismo quelli che pensavano di incantarmi con la posizione sociale


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> Cmq
> Per come la vedo io
> Tornando al discorso di ipazia sulla sessualità
> Lei ha scoperto un mondo con questo qui
> ...


Sai che non so?

Che abbia scoperto un mondo è evidente. 

E di per certo rinunciare al sesso fatto bene, a qualunque età, è togliersi qualcosa di estremamente importante e vitale. 

Ma qualcosa le manca...il fatto che vada a cercare nell'amore, nelle dimostrazioni di amore di lui, nella conferma dell'amore...significa che in quel sesso divino qualcosa non c'è .O stride con il resto. 

E non penso che riguardi ad un faccia a faccia con la sua femminilità. 
Quanto un faccia a faccia con qualcosa che le segnala che ci sono mancanze. 

Che poi quando succede questo si rischia di martellare la femminilità o la mascolinità. 
E finire nell'adeguatezza. E nella forma. 

Quando di fondo la questione riguarda invece qualche connessione che non sta funzionando come dovrebbe. 
E di solito la questione riguarda intimità, familiarità...libertà di espressione del sè. 

Quindi l'altro o lo si porta molto molto su, oppure molto molto giù.
Ma è un imbroglio per aggirare se stessi. 

E negli estremi si perde se stessi. E lei lo sente. In un qualche modo. 

Fortunatamente l'istinto tarla. E quando inizia non smette. Anche a dargli un narcotico.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti urtano proprio un sacco. Chissà in cosa ti offendono
> 
> Mi ricordo che qualche anno fa non li tolleravo. Li disprezzavo moltissimo. E siccome sono tenerella, ci giocavo al gatto col topolino...e mi piaceva molto umiliarli e destabilizzarli nella loro parte più fragile. Il cazzo
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti perchè credi che il fatto la urtino la vedi come offesa?
Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è curiosità. Lo chiedo perchè anche a me urtano personaggi bislacchi, viscidi, vomitosi, ma non offendono me. Non mi sento offesa. Non sento che urtano la mia insicurezza.
Li trovo fortemente irritanti anche io, ma siamo ben lungi dall'offesa.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> interessante
> a me facevano scattare il sadismo quelli che pensavano di incantarmi con la posizione sociale



Quelli a me no. 

Però la posizione sociale è un condizionamento che ho scardinato molto molto giovane. Anche grazie al lavoro che ho fatto. 

Questi a me facevano scattare sadismo per il potere che legavano al cazzo. 
Che non solo non riconoscevo, ma anche mi faceva scattare meccanismi di difesa di me. 
Ferocissimi. 

La parte più ferita, e più negata, di me è sempre stata la mia femminilità. 

Sia in famiglia sia poi. 

Quel potere attribuito al cazzo era l'ennesimo sfregio. L'ennesima provocazione. 
L'ennesima messa in discussione della mia femminilità. 
E io ero in guerra. :carneval:

Che poi loro, poveri cristi, neanche si rendessero conto..neanche mi ponevo la questione. 

Era tutto un movimento emozionale. Paradossalmente emozioni che negavo. A cui quindi non avevo accesso. Per vessazione mia di me. Che proiettavo su di loro. 

Avevo semplicemente tutte le ragioni. 

Il rovescio di questo meccanismo...è finire succubi, non tanto dell'uomo, quanto della relazione con quell'uomo. 
Mettendosi nel ruolo colei che si prende cura estrema. Maternage. 

..la medaglia è sempre quella...scarsa consapevolezza di sè. Come femmina innanzitutto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah più di vent'anni fa di sicuro ld:
> Patrizia Rossetti presentava credo "Pomeriggio con sentimento"
> :rotfl:
> Ah, un momento
> La tizia si chiamava proprio stellina ed era perdutamente innamorata e ovviamente ricambiata dal señor Hidalgo, uomo facoltoso e stimato nella fazenda, sposato con una falsa invalida. E si facevano un sacco di scrupoli di coscienza, poi risolti grazie a numerosi e improbabili colpi di scena che hanno pian piano rivelato l'indole malvagia e truffaldina della consorte


Ricordo Pomeriggio con sentimento. Mi scattava subito il dito sul telecomando.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè credi che il fatto la urtino la vedi come offesa?
> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è curiosità. Lo chiedo perchè anche a me urtano personaggi bislacchi, viscidi, vomitosi, ma non offendono me. Non mi sento offesa. Non sento che urtano la mia insicurezza.
> Li trovo fortemente irritanti anche io, ma siamo ben lungi dall'offesa.


E' quasi una regola. 

Dove c'è disprezzo, irritazione, c'è difesa di qualche parte del sè. 

Forse offesa non è la parola migliore. Se ne possono usare molte.

Ma se urtano, sono sufficientemente vicini ad un nucleo da toccarlo e destabilizzarlo. 

Cos'è che ti infastidisce per esempio da quelli che citi tu?

LA differenza che sento io, da quando mi urtavano e mi mettevo in condizione di provare disprezzo giudicandoli, è che adesso li sento ad una distanza siderale da me, dal mio nucleo. 

Talmente tanto da oltrepassare l'indifferenza e poter provare una sorta di tenerezza per le loro instabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' quasi una regola.
> 
> Dove c'è disprezzo, irritazione, c'è difesa di qualche parte del sè.
> 
> ...


A me urtano i razzisti, ma toccano solo il mio senso di umanità.
Intendi nelle relazioni uomo-donna, vero?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè credi che il fatto la urtino la vedi come offesa?
> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è curiosità. Lo chiedo perchè anche* a me urtano personaggi bislacchi, viscidi, vomitosi*, ma non offendono me. Non mi sento offesa. Non sento che urtano la mia insicurezza.
> Li trovo fortemente irritanti anche io, ma siamo ben lungi dall'offesa.


... se il presupposto è che uno vuol cercare di trombarti, ogni sua azione, viscida o mirabile che sia, è finalizzata a quello. Se il suo programma (sperato) è quello.. 

Per cui anche io non capisco a questo punto perché "urtino" a te o ad altre donne dei personaggi, che alla fine della fiera fanno un calcolo strumentale a un programma (sperato).

e c'è un programma ed un obiettivo preciso.

e ne applicano la formula... 

magari un calcolo sbagliato, ma sempre un calcolo... 

se io volessi trombarti, e in base a un mio personalissimo calcolo, dovessi risponderti a male parole per una serata intera, se quello fosse l'atteggiamento che nel mio calcolo strampalato mi porta ad conseguire quanto cerco, che problemi avrei ad applicarlo..??

immagino nessun problema, se mi interessa trombarti... e se quell'atteggiamento mi porterà a sicuro risultato

Per cui chiedo.. cosa urta realmente a una donna, di un atteggiamento così..? 

urta forse il calcolo inaccettabile per cui dir tutta una sera: "come sei carina, come sei bellina, come sei intelligente" dovrebbe farti capitolare?

è un calcolo... un calcolo come un altro... 

se l'obiettivo fosse chiaro, e ben definito (trombarti) si può parlar di calcolo bizzarro... al limite...

ma anche chi sta bello tranquillo e sereno (se ha come obiettivo programmato il tentativo di trombarti) altro non fa che un calcolo, esattamente come il viscidone... 

Anche la sua calma e il suo disincanto, se ha in testa che stasera ti deve trombare, sono l'esito di un calcolo.

che magari è coincidente con il suo normale atteggiamento anche se in testa nulla avesse... questo ci sta

ma il calcolo a monte c'è sempre, se c'è a monte un programma... 

io almeno la vedo così.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' quasi una regola.
> 
> Dove c'è disprezzo, irritazione, c'è difesa di qualche parte del sè.
> 
> ...


Mah...forse il mio fastidio è causato da una sorta di empatia nei confronti della gente avvicinata da soggetti che non mi piacciono assolutamente. Anche io li sento a una distanza siderale da me, se al mondo fossimo soli probabilmente staremmo ognuno al polo opposto.
Esempio, io mi inalbero molto di più che certi soggetti (viscidi, vomitosi e bislacchi) possano far male a qualcuno a me vicino. In genere da parte mia c'è quell'indifferenza di cui parli se si rivolgono a me. Però no, tenerezza no. Tutt'al più appunto indifferenza.
Quando mi inalbero lo faccio sempre per altre persone, non per me.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me urtano i razzisti, ma toccano solo il mio senso di umanità.
> Intendi nelle relazioni uomo-donna, vero?


Anche a me i razzisti infastidiscono. 

Mi infastidiscono perchè mi fanno scattare impotenza. Non posso farci proprio niente. In modo diretto. 

E mi infastidisco perchè tendo a diventare razzista coi razzisti. :carneval:

Quindi li sento vicini, per certi versi. E giudico. 

E non mi piace giudicare, più che altro non mi piaccio io quando lo faccio. 

Nelle relazioni uomo-donna in particolare. Ma credo che in tutte le relazioni scattino riconoscimenti, difese, disconoscimenti...è uno dei sensi della relazione. Lo specchiamento. 

Mi fa innervosire rendermi conto che spesso mi fermo alla differenziazione, evito l'identificazione libera e quindi perdo nutrimento per l'individuazione. Poi mi ricordo che ho tempo. E mi calmo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... se il presupposto è che uno vuol cercare di trombarti, ogni sua azione, viscida o mirabile che sia, è finalizzata a quello. Se il suo programma (sperato) è quello..
> 
> Per cui anche io non capisco a questo punto perché "urtino" a te o ad altre donne dei personaggi, che alla fine della fiera fanno un calcolo strumentale a un programma (sperato).
> 
> ...


Scusa, è tardi e mi si incrociano gli occhi.
Rileggo domani perchè adesso non c'ho capito un'H...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*..*



Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa, è tardi e mi si incrociano gli occhi.
> Rileggo domani perchè adesso non c'ho capito un'H...


ma tranquillissima... 

e comunque vale per il popolo tutto.. 
buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche a me i razzisti infastidiscono.
> 
> Mi infastidiscono perchè mi fanno scattare impotenza. Non posso farci proprio niente. In modo diretto.
> 
> ...


Vero che fanno scattare la voglia di bastonarli.


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Nuoooo
> io e mia sorella ne facevamo parodie
> Guardavamo insieme ste robe e commentavamo peggio della Gialappa's
> C'ho quasi voglia di rivedere una puntatona super trash
> All'epoca non esistevano i meme, per noi c'erano i personaggi di Andrea Celeste per stigmatizzare e descrivere in un'immagine il mondo. Soprattutto prendere per i fondelli il parentado


Ma ricordi quanto tempo ci metteva ad attraversare il salotto? Mentre camminava le venivano in mente duemila anni precedenti di angherie subite e ingiustizie  Aveva due massimo tre espressioni l'attrice (Andre Del Boca, ancora lo ricordo ), quella triste, quella tristissima e quella da funerale :rotfl:




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Mi domandavo chi fosse la riccioluta. Ma quando è andata in onda sta roba?


Io ero piccolo e mia nonna era ancora viva quindi anni 80 sicuro, ma almeno giù a Napoli le tv locali lo han riproposto fino a pochi anni fa 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> pomeriggio con sentimento ? Questo non lo ricordo nemmeno io e Andrea celeste l'ho riconosciuta solo dopo che l'ha citata @_Falcor_  mentre la bella figheira della marchesini la ricordo benissimo :rotfl:


Beh quando faceva all'inizio Andrea Celeste non c'era ancora la Rossetti in TV, la Rossetti arrivò con quell'altro capolavoro che era Cuore Selvaggio 
 [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] di Cuore Selvaggio che mi dici? :rotfl: C'era il figaccione Juan del Diablo interpretato dal compianto Edoardo Palomo che quando andava ospite dalla Rossetti faceva scivolare mutande con la sola imposizione del capelo fluente.

Non chiedetemi perché so tutte queste cose, ho avuto una adolescenza diversamente divertente


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma ricordi quanto tempo ci metteva ad attraversare il salotto? Mentre camminava le venivano in mente duemila anni precedenti di angherie subite e ingiustizie  Aveva due massimo tre espressioni l'attrice (Andre Del Boca, ancora lo ricordo ), quella triste, quella tristissima e quella da funerale :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie. Ero certa che fosse un periodo in cui avevo da fare (figli piccoli) e ricordo Eduardo Palomo, tamarrissimo, presentato come sexy simbolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma ricordi quanto tempo ci metteva ad attraversare il salotto? Mentre camminava le venivano in mente duemila anni precedenti di angherie subite e ingiustizie  Aveva due massimo tre espressioni l'attrice (Andre Del Boca, ancora lo ricordo ), quella triste, quella tristissima e quella da funerale :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maroooo non ricordo un cacchio :singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ti urtano proprio un sacco. Chissà in cosa ti offendono
> 
> Mi ricordo che qualche anno fa non li tolleravo. Li disprezzavo moltissimo. E siccome sono tenerella, ci giocavo al gatto col topolino...e mi piaceva molto umiliarli e destabilizzarli nella loro parte più fragile. Il cazzo
> 
> ...


Ecco.. sul neretto una risposta di controcalcolo... riallacciandomi a quanto dicevo prima...

Parlando per me, quando "praticavo" più che "convinzione" era "speranza"..

Probabilmente immaginavo che potevo giocarmi quelle carte perché quelle avevo.. ma non c'era in realtà una valutazione seria di chi mi stava davanti, più una (vera o presunta) consapevolezza mia...


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...forse il mio fastidio è causato da una sorta di empatia nei confronti della gente avvicinata da soggetti che non mi piacciono assolutamente. Anche io li sento a una distanza siderale da me, se al mondo fossimo soli probabilmente staremmo ognuno al polo opposto.
> Esempio, io mi inalbero molto di più che certi soggetti (viscidi, vomitosi e bislacchi) possano far male a qualcuno a me vicino. In genere da parte mia c'è quell'indifferenza di cui parli se si rivolgono a me. Però no, tenerezza no. Tutt'al più appunto indifferenza.
> Quando mi inalbero lo faccio sempre per altre persone, non per me.


Beh..l'empatia è fondamentalmente riconoscimento di emozione dell'altro in sè. 

Questo significa che quell'emozione è pre-presente in te. Quindi la vedi negli altri. 

Forse conosci il male che possono fare, emozionalmente, perchè l'hai vissuto in un qualche modo e quindi passi attraverso la protezione dell'altro per riconfermarti che tu ti sai proteggere. 

Si fanno giri strani. Anche attraverso gli altri. 

Ma di solito quando scattano i meccanismi emozionali che portano rabbia, fastidio, sotto c'è altro. 
La rabbia non è un'emozione primaria. Ha una funzione di copertura. E di difesa. 

A me la rabbia scatta quando vado in allarme. E vado in allarme quando sono insicura di qualcosa. E quel qualcosa di solito è qualcosa che non è al suo posto, di cui istintivamente non mi fido in me. Ho imparato ad ascoltare la rabbia e andarci sotto. Trovo sempre cose interessanti. 

Credo sia un continuo lavoro di aggiustamento e miglioramento. Che finisce con la morte questo. Se lo si vuol fare.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero che fanno scattare la voglia di bastonarli.


Esatto..e poi finisce che mi incazzo perchè il tempo che perdo a gestire quel desiderio, lo tolgo a me. 

E il mio tempo è prezioso. Voglio poter decidere da sola come sprecarlo. 

E non perchè non so gestire l'effetto che mi fa un razzista. Che tanto, anche se lo bastono, resta tale. 

Quindi lo spreco sarebbe immenso. 

Ovviamente se pestano i piedi a me, mi concedo il e al piacere di usare il mio tempo con loro. Non bastonando. Ma giocandoci ancora sì. 

Ma solo se mi vengono sotto e dopo averli avvertiti non si spostano. Se mi invadono insomma. 

Ma non capita mai...e quando sotto sotto mi parte un sommesso "purtroppo", mi rendo conto che ne ho ancora molta di strada da camminare per uscire dal giudizio, di me innanzitutto. Che il desiderio di avere ragione di qualcuno è il rovescio della ricerca di conferma della mia ragione. Fra le altre cose. Fra cui c'è una cosa ridicolissima..tipo cavaliere mascherato...delirio di onnipotenza all'opera..:facepalm:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quelli a me no.
> 
> Però la posizione sociale (la sessualità) è un condizionamento che ho scardinato molto molto giovane. Anche grazie al lavoro che ho fatto.
> 
> ...


Wow
l'ho fatto mio
Mi piace vincere facile 
OT ma non troppo: il film Frances con Jessica Lange rimarrà sempre un sunto delle mie angosce passate (e sempre risvegliabili)


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..l'empatia è fondamentalmente riconoscimento di emozione dell'altro in sè.
> 
> Questo significa che quell'emozione è pre-presente in te. Quindi la vedi negli altri.
> 
> ...


Però la rabbia, la vera rabbia è qualcosa di raro. E scatta in situazioni limite, almeno per me.
Ho capito il tuo discorso e penso di poterlo condividere.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. sul neretto una risposta di controcalcolo... riallacciandomi a quanto dicevo prima...
> 
> Parlando per me, quando "praticavo" più che "convinzione" era "speranza"..
> 
> Probabilmente immaginavo che potevo giocarmi quelle carte perché quelle avevo.. *ma non c'era in realtà una valutazione seria di chi mi stava davanti*, più una (vera o presunta) consapevolezza mia...


Questa era una cosa che percepivo nettamente e mi mandava ai matti. 

Come si permetteva di non prendermi seriamente???? A me???? :carneval:

anatema. (cit)

Adesso non sento il bisogno di essere valutata. Nè seriamente nè non seriamente. Non mi interessa più di tanto che venga fatto o non fatto. 

Ma sento di poter valutare io il come e il cosa, innanzitutto, con cui viene o non viene fatto. E io decido. Il chi. 
E cosa prendere e cosa buttare. 

Allora questa libertà di me non l'avevo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Wow
> l'ho fatto mio
> Mi piace vincere facile
> OT ma non troppo: il film Frances con Jessica Lange rimarrà sempre un sunto delle mie angosce passate (e sempre risvegliabili)


Che bello!!!!!!!! 

Pensa che roba...quando si becca il meccanismo, basta personalizzarlo e ci si ritrova...

è stupefacente!!

Siamo proprio esseri buffi e anche goffi!!

mai visto....me lo guardo!. Grazie dello spunto!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa era una cosa che percepivo nettamente e mi mandava ai matti.
> 
> *Come si permetteva di non prendermi seriamente???? A me*???? :carneval:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:  ma sono atteggiamenti fissi... 

non vanno presi troppo sul serio... :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] io mi ero incagliata su Andrea Del Boca e oltre non sono andata
tra l'altro devo averne seguite più d'una facendo confusione con le trame, perché erano tutte simili
Ero ipnotizzata da Tereza, la perfida, personaggio  che appariva in due telenovelas diverse con lo stesso nome e lo stesso turbante
Mi faceva morire il thè al veleno, che arrivava a fine serie come deus ex machina
Il personale di servizio, quasi sempre ridotto a macchietta
I riconoscimenti di paternità 
I rallenty e i vestiti assurdamente infantili di lei, a rimarcarne l'innocente purezza.
Anni dopo ho studiato Goldoni e ho pensato
"io tutta questa roba qui la so già"


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> e i vestiti assurdamente infantili di lei, a rimarcarne l'innocente purezza.


Perchè mi è venuta in mente sta roba!?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però la rabbia, la vera rabbia è qualcosa di raro. E scatta in situazioni limite, almeno per me.
> Ho capito il tuo discorso e penso di poterlo condividere.


Cosa intendi per rabbia vera?

Pensa che io la sento, in me e intorno a me, ancora prima che si manifesti. 

Come un cambio di pressione dell'aria. 

E poi riconosco i segni. Sul corpo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:  ma sono atteggiamenti fissi...
> 
> non vanno presi troppo sul serio... :carneval::rotfl:



eh...:carneval::rotfl:

edit: se mi dici che sono carina, e io non sono mica tanto sicura e sono anche incazzosa, il primo riflesso è incollarti al muro. 
E non per farti piacere. Il piacere è solo mio, ed è quello di metterti in difficoltà almeno il doppio di quanto lo sono io. Come osi mettermi in discussione con me stessa...stronzo!!


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè mi è venuta in mente sta roba!?
> 
> View attachment 11787
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perché è la stessa roba!
Pure la simbologia dell'infantilismo negli abiti
Cambiano i dettagli, che per una serie di coincidenze fortuite mi avevano portata a leggere quella telenovela come parodia della realtà


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per rabbia vera?
> 
> Pensa che io la sento, in me e intorno a me, ancora prima che si manifesti.
> 
> ...


Sai a volte si dice "mi fa rabbia questa cosa", ma è solo un modo di dire nei confronti di una cosa che semplicemente infastidisce, come una zanzara di notte. Una sensazione diffusa che tenti di scacciare riuscendoci anche in breve.
La rabbia vera (che conosco io) è quella che appunto sento nell'aria e sul corpo. A me stringe lo stomaco e mi fa stringere i denti e le mani, mi fa chiudere ovunque. Per fortuna la provo raramente.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Perché è la stessa roba!
> Pure la simbologia dell'infantilismo negli abiti
> Cambiano i dettagli, che per una serie di coincidenze fortuite mi avevano portata a leggere quella telenovela come parodia della realtà


Immagino che i capelli di lui simboleggino l'entrata di lei nella vita sessualmente attiva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai a volte si dice "mi fa rabbia questa cosa", ma è solo un modo di dire nei confronti di una cosa che semplicemente infastidisce, come una zanzara di notte. Una sensazione diffusa che tenti di scacciare riuscendoci anche in breve.
> La rabbia vera (che conosco io) è quella che appunto sento nell'aria e sul corpo. A me stringe lo stomaco e mi fa stringere i denti e le mani, mi fa chiudere ovunque. Per fortuna la provo raramente.


Beh..quello è un estremo. In termini di intensità. E' quella che si è caricata e caricata. E poi arriva lì. 
E poi finisce in esplosione o in implosione. Per difesa. Serve per sfogare le emozioni che si sono accumulate per arrivare lì. Tipo la valvola della pentola a pressione. 

Non si può tenerla come riferimento. O meglio. La si può tenere come riferimento sapendo che è un estremo di intensità. 

Ma è uno spettro emozionale la rabbia. E si compone nel campo emozionale.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino che i capelli di lui simboleggino l'entrata di lei nella vita sessualmente attiva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Trasgressivo ma non troppo...e lei può continuare a mettere quegli abitini dolci e semplici...:carneval:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Trasgressivo ma non troppo...e lei può continuare a mettere quegli abitini dolci e semplici...:carneval:


E il di lui fratellino Andrea?
Lei oltre a friggere crêpes sottomessa al babbo con disturbi comportamentali adotta il fratellino orfano di lui; e lui intanto va a fare il ciàncol coi bee hive. 
Ma dimmi te che roba


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> E il di lui fratellino Andrea?
> Lei oltre a friggere crêpes sottomessa al babbo con disturbi comportamentali adotta il fratellino orfano di lui; e lui intanto va a fare il ciàncol coi bee hive.
> Ma dimmi te che roba


L'amore al tempo dei ciàncol! 

mica che gli altri fossero messi meglio...però!

Era un'accozzaglia di disfunzioni!!

E nicka, sadica, ha riportato tutto in superficie!!!!


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Siccome i tuoi link non hanno nulla di intelligente.. Scrivi a cazzo vai a cercare altro..forse ti manca qualche bella ora d aria e l.invidia ti mangia..o sei stata incornata da qualcuno.. Come non capirlo! Grazie dei consigli.. Ciao ciao




Ciao

forse, con questo post ti sei raccontata molto di più che con tutto il resto. Quello che mi urta, non è tanto per come ti sei rivolta a biri, perché lei si sa difendere molto bene da sola. Ma in questo tuo sfogo il contenuto cozza di brutto con dei concetti retorici che hai riportato. Hai scritto della tua coscienza e morale verso l'atto del tradire, hai come chiesto comprensione per te che tradisci parlando di Amore vero che giustifica tutto ecc. ecc. e ora invece, risulta che per te chi viene tradito se lo merita perché è il risultato per come si è. Altro che coscienza e non poter vivere così. Se ci fosse un briciolo di coscienza ... non ti sarebbe passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ma fa sempre bello mettercelo nell'insalata ... come il tuo nick con il diminutivo ... per risvegliare un po' l'associazione di una povera, piccola, innocente fanciulla. Alla quale le cose capitano ... e non può farci nulla. 

SVEGLIA! E prova a non raccontartela imbellendo il tutto con della retorica da due spiccioli. 


sienne


----------



## Ross (8 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prova a dirlo a Jim....!


Disi, intendo dire che si mastica amaro e si sbatte la testa al muro. Ovvio che gli smadonnamenti sono i medesimi: corna son corna e non si discute.

La differenza è che in qualche modo so che me ne dovrò fare una ragione, se il primo a sbagliare sono stato io. 
Quando a fare l'errore è stato solo l'altro credo sia più complesso darsi pace.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ora vengo a te
> Stessa tua esperienza
> Secondo uomo della mia vita
> Più o meno stessa differenza di età
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *E metterci un po del tuo ... specie ora che ti sei fatta una "cultura" in materia ... no eh ??*
> 
> magari tuo marito apprezzerebbe e potrebbe ritrovare l'interesse perduto nei tuoi confronti ...
> 
> Questo l'hai considerato ??


:up::up:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'amore al tempo dei ciàncol!
> 
> mica che gli altri fossero messi meglio...però!
> 
> ...


Sempre colpa mia!!!


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma sai
> io lavoro fuori casa tutto il giorno
> se ogni giorno mi appartassi mio marito non lo saprebbe
> cmq
> ...


Tu sottovaluti...


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma tutti i giorni?


????
Perché, non si può?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stellina, non so se ti rendi conto. Ma sia tu che tuo marito state scappando dal vostro rapporto in modi differenti (forse). Avete due figli e entrambi con la testa altrove ...
> 
> ...


Questa è un post su cui riflettere.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non vedo il 54enne un perfido e bugiardo seduttore. Io vedo una ragazza che vuole avere una relazione emozionante e come tanti non è capace di trovare sufficienti emozioni e sentimenti in quello in cui dovrebbe trovarle, la sua vita vera. Allora attribuisce significati sublimi a una banale relazione extraconiugale. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
> Ma io non la vedo manipolata perché lui le dà quello che lei chiede.*
> 
> Ero proprio giovanissima, penso 17, e un'amica più grande di 21 aveva avuto una storia con un tipo sposato al mare.
> ...


Corretto.
Il problema è che lei si è ormai assuefatta a quello che lui le dà che vuole chiedere di più e ovviamente non può.
Ma è un problema suo, di lei.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> eh...:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> edit: se mi dici che sono carina, e io non sono mica tanto sicura e sono anche incazzosa, il primo riflesso è incollarti al muro.
> E non per farti piacere. Il piacere è solo mio, ed è quello di metterti in difficoltà almeno il doppio di quanto lo sono io. Come osi mettermi in discussione con me stessa...stronzo!!


Eh gia.. 
Trasferire queste dinamiche che poi sono in fin dei conti individuali, in questo specifico contesto di Stellina, mi garba assai...

Perché alla fine il risultato è curioso: c'è quasi più sconcerto per le sdolcinate di questo uomo, che per un tradimento familiare perpetrato quotidianamente e in baffo a ogni regola o promessa matrimoniale o altro..

Molta emotività si "getta" li...

È quasi come se il "cosa avviene" sia emotivamente soppiantato dal "come avviene"...

Lo "scandalo" diventa quasi il: tesoruccio, luce dei miei occhi, senza te mi ammazzo, o roba simile 

O no???


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh gia..
> Trasferire queste dinamiche che poi sono in fin dei conti individuali, in questo specifico contesto di Stellina, mi garba assai...
> 
> Perché alla fine il risultato è curioso: c'è quasi più sconcerto per le sdolcinate di questo uomo, che per un tradimento familiare perpetrato quotidianamente e in baffo a ogni regola o promessa matrimoniale o altro..
> ...


Anch'io ho avvertito questa sensazione.
Perché tutti noi incaselliamo la loro come una storia di amanti e come tale la spogliamo di tutto quello che non è utile o pertinente a tale tipo di relazione. Incasellata nella maniera più strumentale diventa accettabile a molti,  forse perché si ritiene - e qui ci sarebbe da discutere - non possa causare più di tanto danni alla relazione ufficiale.
Un'altra cosa che ho notato è che si rimanda spesso alla questione sessuale, come se il sesso fosse l'unica richiesta in una relazione.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti urtano proprio un sacco. Chissà in cosa ti offendono
> 
> Mi ricordo che qualche anno fa non li tolleravo. Li disprezzavo moltissimo. E siccome sono tenerella, ci giocavo al gatto col topolino...e mi piaceva molto umiliarli e destabilizzarli nella loro parte più fragile. Il cazzo
> 
> ...


ma in realtà
io non lo voglio il loro cazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avvertito questa sensazione.
> Perché tutti noi incaselliamo la loro come una storia di amanti e come tale la spogliamo di tutto quello che non è utile o pertinente a tale tipo di relazione. Incasellata nella maniera più strumentale diventa accettabile a molti,  forse perché si ritiene - e qui ci sarebbe da discutere - non possa causare più di tanto danni alla relazione ufficiale.
> Un'altra cosa che ho notato è che si rimanda spesso alla questione sessuale, come se il sesso fosse l'unica richiesta in una relazione.


Bravo! Nel leggerti l ho identificata anche io la cosa.

Una sensazione del tipo:

"Siete amanti, a che serve l amore? Il sentimento? A nulla..  E allora vi prego, non sporcatelo! Trombate e basta chel va bene cosi.."


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ma in realtà
> io non lo voglio il loro cazzo :rotfl:


No cazzo no coffee..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... se il presupposto è che uno vuol cercare di trombarti, ogni sua azione, viscida o mirabile che sia, è finalizzata a quello. Se il suo programma (sperato) è quello..
> 
> Per cui anche io non capisco a questo punto perché "urtino" a te o ad altre donne dei personaggi, che alla fine della fiera fanno un calcolo strumentale a un programma (sperato).
> 
> ...


le tattiche sono tristi da morire


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...forse il mio fastidio è causato da una sorta di empatia nei confronti della gente avvicinata da soggetti che non mi piacciono assolutamente. Anche io li sento a una distanza siderale da me, se al mondo fossimo soli probabilmente staremmo ognuno al polo opposto.
> Esempio, io mi inalbero molto di più che certi soggetti (viscidi, vomitosi e bislacchi) possano far male a qualcuno a me vicino. In genere da parte mia c'è quell'indifferenza di cui parli se si rivolgono a me. Però no, tenerezza no. Tutt'al più appunto indifferenza.
> Quando mi inalbero lo faccio sempre per altre persone, non per me.


ma io mica mi inalbero
c'è gente che prendo per il culo da anni
e intanto mi faccio la mia vita tranquilla e beata
ho pure tirato loro in faccia il fatto che mi sposavo
figurati....
è che io sono fatta così, certa gente mi da proprio fastidio che esista
ma non è che mettono in discussione me o la mia coscienza di me stessa


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma io mica mi inalbero
> c'è gente che prendo per il culo da anni
> e intanto mi faccio la mia vita tranquilla e beata
> ho pure tirato loro in faccia il fatto che mi sposavo
> ...


Come li prendi per il culo?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai a volte si dice "mi fa rabbia questa cosa", ma è solo un modo di dire nei confronti di una cosa che semplicemente infastidisce, come una zanzara di notte. Una sensazione diffusa che tenti di scacciare riuscendoci anche in breve.
> La rabbia vera (che conosco io) è quella che appunto sento nell'aria e sul corpo. A me stringe lo stomaco e mi fa stringere i denti e le mani, mi fa chiudere ovunque. Per fortuna la provo raramente.


io mi arrabbio per ogni cavolata
ma sono un fuoco di paglia
avvampo e mi spegno in 5 minuti
poi dopo, mi importa una sega :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> le tattiche sono tristi da morire


Senza obiettivo non c'è tattica

Vuol dire che è triste avere un obiettivo, tipo il desiderare di portare a letto uno/a

Poi ci son tattiche che si mettono in piedi inconsapevolmente.. Ma sempre tattiche sono... O no???


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, con questo post ti sei raccontata molto di più che con tutto il resto. Quello che mi urta, non è tanto per come ti sei rivolta a biri, perché lei si sa difendere molto bene da sola. Ma in questo tuo sfogo il contenuto cozza di brutto con dei concetti retorici che hai riportato. Hai scritto della tua coscienza e morale verso l'atto del tradire, hai come chiesto comprensione per te che tradisci parlando di Amore vero che giustifica tutto ecc. ecc. e ora invece, risulta che per te chi viene tradito se lo merita perché è il risultato per come si è. Altro che coscienza e non poter vivere così. Se ci fosse un briciolo di coscienza ... non ti sarebbe passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ma fa sempre bello mettercelo nell'insalata ... come il tuo nick con il diminutivo ... per risvegliare un po' l'associazione di una povera, piccola, innocente fanciulla. Alla quale le cose capitano ... e non può farci nulla.
> 
> ...


standing ovation!!!!!!!!!!!



danny ha detto:


> ????
> Perché, non si può?


boh
mi sembra spesso
io non avrei neanche voglia tutti i giorni



danny ha detto:


> Tu sottovaluti...


il mio prof di diritto (e qui si torna al 2000/2001)
mi disse che ero supponente
"nel senso che supponi male":rotfl:
mi sono mantenuta:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> il mio prof di diritto (e qui si torna al 2000/2001)
> mi disse che ero supponente
> "nel senso che supponi male":rotfl:
> mi sono mantenuta:rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravo! Nel leggerti l ho identificata anche io la cosa.
> 
> Una sensazione del tipo:
> 
> "Siete amanti, a che serve l amore? Il sentimento? A nulla..  E allora vi prego, non sporcatelo! Trombate e basta chel va bene cosi.."


no no no 
scusate eh
ma almeno per me non è così
per come la vedo io l'amante non è solo quello che ti tromba bene
l'amante è colui che ama, quindi è quello che ti ama davvero
il sesso è una conseguenza dell'amore che si prova
è che in questo caso si parla tanto di amore
ma è un amore che non c'è 
e da nessuna delle due parti


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravo! Nel leggerti l ho identificata anche io la cosa.
> 
> Una sensazione del tipo:
> 
> "Siete amanti, a che serve l amore? Il sentimento? A nulla..  E allora vi prego, non sporcatelo! Trombate e basta chel va bene cosi.."


Sì, è così.
Ma non credo affatto sia così.
Il sentimento c'è, anche da parte di lui oltre che per lei.
E l'amore diventa bello proprio perché c'è un sentimento alla base che ce lo fa desiderare.
Proprio per questo è impossibile che le "tecniche" apprese con l'amante risultino efficaci col marito: non è la bravura dei singoli soggetti a rendere migliore il loro rapporto, ma il coinvolgimento di testa, il desiderio alla base.
Questo fa la differenza e questo è sentimento.
Magari non è quell'amore in cui tutti noi includiamo sacrificio, progettualità e tanto altro che desideriamo da un rapporto di coppia (ma poi spesso viene disatteso), ma è comunque un legame forte, viscerale, per cui quella persona lì è quella che vuoi, non un'altra, non una qualsiasi e non la vuoi perché è brava a letto.
E questo è davvero - ora - un problema ed è per questo che Stellina è sconvolta.
Perché quando ti accorgi di quello che senti, che provi, stai male.
Perché quelle parole che a noi sembrano ridicole a lei sembrano meravigliosa perché le ha scritte lui.
Sostanzialmente, Stellina si è innamorata.
E, forse, anche lui, che però è maggiormente consapevole che non possono far altro che godersi questo momento, che non c'è un futuro diverso, e che prima o poi quest'innamoramento passerà. E non resterà che l'affetto di due persone che per un certo periodo della loro vita hanno camminato al fianco, anche solo per un'ora al giorno.
E' per questo che lei non ascolta e nessuno di noi è riuscito a convincerla di qualcosa.
Non è razionale, nessuno lo è quando si innamora.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No cazzo no coffee..


ho appena preso un cappuccino 
chi se ne frega del coffee


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come li prendi per il culo?


ma gliela tiro per le lunghe
loro ti fanno quei complimenti sperticati
e io "ma no... troppo buono...."
e loro intanto pensano di averti anche conquistata
con un "dea" o un "meraviglia" ecc...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senza obiettivo non c'è tattica
> 
> Vuol dire che è triste avere un obiettivo, tipo il desiderare di portare a letto uno/a
> 
> Poi ci son tattiche che si mettono in piedi inconsapevolmente.. Ma sempre tattiche sono... O no???


boh non lo so
non sono esperta di tattiche
sono troppo poco intelligente per mettermi a far tattiche


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ho appena preso un cappuccino
> chi se ne frega del coffee


Tra 2 ore se ne riparla.. 

E li so cazzi!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Ma non credo affatto sia così.
> Il sentimento c'è, anche da parte di lui oltre che per lei.
> E l'amore diventa bello proprio perché c'è un sentimento alla base che ce lo fa desiderare.
> ...


a me non sembrano innamorati
mi sembrano coinvolti, questo sì
ma innamorati no


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma gliela tiro per le lunghe
> loro ti fanno quei complimenti sperticati
> e io "ma no... troppo buono...."
> e loro intanto pensano di averti anche conquistata
> con un "dea" o un "meraviglia" ecc...


Se uno mi chiama "Dea" rischio di collassare...
:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tra 2 ore se ne riparla..
> 
> E li so cazzi!


tra due ore se mi va mi prendo un caffè
al bar
da sola
e mi faccio anche due chiacchiere coi baristi


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se uno mi chiama "Dea" rischio di collassare...
> :rotfl:


ma ci pensi
stamattina ho ricevuto questo
"Buongiorno meravigliosa donna che illumini questa cupa vallata......cupa e bollente"
ora
seriamente
ma come si fa????? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Ma non credo affatto sia così.
> Il sentimento c'è, anche da parte di lui oltre che per lei.
> E l'amore diventa bello proprio perché c'è un sentimento alla base che ce lo fa desiderare.
> ...


Io questo in verità non lo so..

Lui può anche esser il + lurido degli imbroglioni, ma non è questo che mi prende.

Mi piacciono i trasferimenti emotivi, mi ricordano i tifosi fuori dallo stadio nella caccia al nemico, nei mieibricordi del passato 

Dove sono gli ospiti? Là? Là!.. E tutti Là....

No! Sono di qua!!

E tutti che si rispostano da un altra parte a caccia dei tifosi ospiti...


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> a me non sembrano innamorati
> mi sembrano *coinvolti*, questo sì
> ma innamorati no


Va bene anche questo.
Io per "innamoramento" intendo anche "coinvolgimento", ovvero quella fase iniziale di un rapporto in cui due si desiderano e vogliono stare insieme, si cercano, stanno bene insieme, desiderano starci di più etc.
Poi passa, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> boh non lo so
> non sono esperta di tattiche
> sono troppo poco intelligente per mettermi a far tattiche


Non ti sottovalutare..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene anche questo.
> Io per "innamoramento" intendo anche "coinvolgimento", ovvero quella fase iniziale di un rapporto in cui due si desiderano e vogliono stare insieme, si cercano, stanno bene insieme, desiderano starci di più etc.
> Poi passa, eh.


ma normale che un coinvolgimento ci sia
non si scopa con qualcuno per un anno se, come minimo, non ti piace
lui ha l'ego alle stelle, lei è giovane, pende dalle sue labbra
normale che non voglia rinunciare
magari gli da anche delle emozioni che si era scordato di provare
quando lei lo guarda piena "d'amore" 
è lusingato da tutti questi sentimenti
ma non è innamorato
e lei è confusa, lo dice lei stessa
il vorrei ma non posso dietro al quale lei si barrica
è solo la consapevolezza che non lo ama


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ti sottovalutare..


ok
allora mettiamola così
sono troppo istintiva per pensare alle tattiche
o forse sarà
che non ne ho mai avuto bisogno


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma normale che un coinvolgimento ci sia
> non si scopa con qualcuno per un anno se, come minimo, non ti piace
> lui ha l'ego alle stelle, lei è giovane, pende dalle sue labbra
> normale che non voglia rinunciare
> ...


Non so se è quello.
Lei ha la consapevolezza che la loro storia non può avere futuro.
E quando sei innamorato o coinvolto questa è una mazzata sulla testa che ti dai tutte le volte che vedi la persona che ti piace.
Innamoramento o coinvolgimento e amore sono due cose diverse.
Non puoi amare chi non conosci, e qui la conoscenza è limitata dalla situazione.
E l'innamoramento può anche finire, e non sfociare in amore, qualora la situazione dovesse cambiare.
Lei proverebbe le stesse emozioni se un domani potessero andare a vivere insieme?
Probabilmente no. 
Oppure quell'innamoramento potrebbe diventare amore, se potessero stare insieme. Nessuno lo sa.
Perché non possono, e questo è l'origine della sofferenza.
Non vedo soluzioni, se non prolungare questa relazione finché il coinvolgimento verrà meno.
E la parte razionale ci farà ragionare su quello che resta, e su quello che si può salvare o cambiare.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ok
> allora mettiamola così
> sono troppo istintiva per pensare alle tattiche
> o forse sarà
> che non ne ho mai avuto bisogno


Sono curioso....
Se quel caffè che prendi fra 2 ore, tu avessi bisogno di "essere invitata" a prenderlo da un tuo preciso collega...

Se ti facesse piacere, diciamo, per esempio, tu che faresti?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è quello.
> Lei ha la consapevolezza che la loro storia non può avere futuro.
> E quando sei innamorato o coinvolto questa è una mazzata sulla testa che ti dai tutte le volte che vedi la persona che ti piace.
> Innamoramento o coinvolgimento e amore sono due cose diverse.
> ...


ma infatti loro non si conoscono
parlano parlano parlano
ma quanta gente s'è lasciata dopo la prima vacanza insieme?
c'è la strana convinzione che se una cosa è facile non ne vale la pena
mentre per le cose difficili si pensa che siano quelle giuste e vere e importanti
ma se una cosa deve venire, viene da sé
se ti devi sforzare troppo, se devi impazzire, se devi stare male
forse vuol dire che semplicemente "non ha da essere"


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono curioso....
> Se quel caffè che prendi fra 2 ore, tu avessi bisogno di "essere invitata" a prenderlo da un tuo preciso collega...
> 
> Se ti facesse piacere, diciamo, per esempio, tu che faresti?


non lo so
io in vita mia non c'ho mai provato con nessuno


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> non lo so
> io in vita mia non c'ho mai provato con nessuno


Si..
Come vedi, niente obiettivo niente tattica..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> Come vedi, niente obiettivo niente tattica..


ma sai
io sono sfacciata
a 18 anni, dopo due volte che uscivo con quello che ora è mio marito chiesi
"ma io e te stiamo insieme?"
quindi credo che sarei abbastanza in grado di dire ad uno che mi piace


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ma sai
> io sono sfacciata
> a 18 anni, dopo due volte che uscivo con quello che ora è mio marito chiesi
> "ma io e te stiamo insieme?"
> quindi credo che sarei abbastanza in grado di dire ad uno che mi piace


Non ne dubito.. 

Ma l esempio era un altro, e il bisogno era "essere invitata" da un tale a prendere il caffè

Mica scoparlo


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne dubito..
> 
> Ma l esempio era un altro, e il bisogno era "essere invitata" a prendere il caffè
> 
> Mica scoparlo


è che io non so cosa sia il bisogno di essere invitata
quindi non saprei
nel senso che se uno mi piace lo invito io


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> è che io non so cosa sia il bisogno di essere invitata
> quindi non saprei
> nel senso che se uno mi piace lo invito io


Si...
Come già detto: niente bisogno, niente tattica.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si...
> Come già detto: niente bisogno, niente tattica.


ho un'amica alpina
lei fa le tattiche
di guerra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e te se fossi donna che tattica sceglieresti?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ho un'amica alpina
> lei fa le tattiche
> di guerra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e te se fossi donna che tattica sceglieresti?


 devo rimuginare nella mia parte femminile... Vediamo...

Potrei passare dal suo ufficio con aria da gatta morta, e dire sedendomi: "che stress stamani! ... Come ci arrivo alla pausa pranzo ...?"


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> devo rimuginare nella mia parte femminile... Vediamo...
> 
> Potrei passare dal suo ufficio con aria da gatta morta, e dire sedendomi: "che stress stamani! ... Come ci arrivo alla pausa pranzo ...?"


Io fossi uomo ti lancerei una Fiesta.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> devo rimuginare nella mia parte femminile... Vediamo...
> 
> Potrei passare dal suo ufficio con aria da gatta morta, e dire sedendomi: "che stress stamani! ... Come ci arrivo alla pausa pranzo ...?"


e se tu, uomo
ti vedi entrare una che ti dice così
che faresti?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io fossi uomo ti lancerei una Fiesta.


l'auto


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> l'auto


Pensavo alla merendina...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensavo alla merendina...


ah
no io pensavo
che le davi le chiavi dell'auto (una fiesta)
e le dicevi "vatti a fare un giro"


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> l'auto


Abbiamo capito che sia tu che Nicka le donne che fanno cosi le avete sui coglioni.... 

Ma è roba tra voi donne.. Io son maschio.. Non prendetevela con me


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> e se tu, uomo
> ti vedi entrare una che ti dice così
> che faresti?


Io concedo sempre a chi ha bisogno, basta non esagerare con le richieste, che sono suscettibile..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che sia tu che Nicka le donne che fanno cosi le avete sui coglioni....
> 
> Ma è roba tra voi donne.. Io son maschio.. Non prendetevela con me


mica me la prendo con te
sono solo curiosa
io certe dinamiche non le ho mai vissute
per fortuna :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io concedo sempre a chi ha bisogno, basta non esagerare con le richieste, che sono suscettibile..


ti concedi subito??? 
vergogna


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ti concedi subito???
> vergogna


Certo!
Mi fa piacere esser stato ritenuto utile x far staccare qualcuno 5 minuti..

Dovrei vergognarmi dici?.. Di cosa?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> Mi fa piacere esser stato ritenuto utile x far staccare qualcuno 5 minuti..
> 
> Dovrei vergognarmi dici?.. Di cosa?


la gente poi se ne approfitta


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> devo rimuginare nella mia parte femminile... Vediamo...
> 
> Potrei passare dal suo ufficio con aria da gatta morta, e dire sedendomi: "che stress stamani! ... Come ci arrivo alla pausa pranzo ...?"


io ho voglia di un caffè
vado al bar
vuoi qualcosa?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> io ho voglia di un caffè
> vado al bar
> vuoi qualcosa?


Perché no?? 
Ti raggiungo!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché no??
> Ti raggiungo!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> la gente poi se ne approfitta


Il peggior modo per approfittarsi di chi è "fatto" come me è probabilmente non chieder mai nulla... . ..

Ma anche gli eccessi opposti possono indubbiamente nascondere qualche trappola....


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh gia..
> Trasferire queste dinamiche che poi sono in fin dei conti individuali, in questo specifico contesto di Stellina, mi garba assai...
> 
> Perché alla fine il risultato è curioso: c'è quasi più sconcerto per le sdolcinate di questo uomo, che per un tradimento familiare perpetrato quotidianamente e in baffo a ogni regola o promessa matrimoniale o altro..
> ...


Beh...il tradimento dove sta?

Nella scopata sportiva o in quel vomitare emozioni confuse e non collocate ovunque tranne che dove si è promesso di vomitarle?

Poi personalmente non ci vedo scandalo...solo tanta inconsapevolezza. E distanza da sè.

Quindi faccio anche molta fatica a vederci amore in quelle frasette...l'amore richiede vicinanza a se stessi innanzitutto.
Se è davvero un donarsi reciprocamente e aver cura del dono, la vedo dura donare un qualcosa che non si "possiede" in sè. 

Se stellina non si riconosce e passa dagli altri per trovarsi...è uso. 
E non ci vedo niente di male. 
Se dichiarato. 

Ma se questa cosa viene ricoperta di fiocchetti per renderla moralmente più accettabile, agli occhi degli altri ovviamente per potercirsi specchiare e sentirsi rispettabili, è tradimento. 

Di quelli profondi fra l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;EEIYN9wp0ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEIYN9wp0ac[/video]

...a me viene in mente questa, comunque..


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma in realtà
> io non lo voglio il loro cazzo :rotfl:


e allora...

non ri-capisco l'essere urtata. 

Sai cosa vuoi. Sai cosa non vuoi. 

Accetta o rifiuta. 

Il disprezzo non dovrebbe aver posto. Salvo tu non sia coinvolta. 

Ma tu non sei coinvolta, quindi...


----------



## Sanny (8 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Sinceramente abbiamo sempre pensato al bene dei figli. ... Io sarei cmq disposta a tutto


Il bene dei figli non è crescere in una famiglia dove i genitori non si amano più.
Il bene dei figli non è vedere una mamma triste o scoprirla con un altro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...il tradimento dove sta?
> 
> Nella scopata sportiva o in quel vomitare emozioni confuse e non collocate ovunque tranne che dove si è promesso di vomitarle?
> 
> ...


parlavo dell'emotività del forum che legge, non di quella di loro due.

E come appunto hai sottolineato l'emotività si sposta dal "cosa" al "come".. fin quasi a confondersi...

mi chiedevo di tale scomposizione, che tu hai ben fatto e hai ben netta.....

tenendo presente che comunemente il tradimento viene considerato "l'atto sessuale" in se


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> parlavo dell'emotività del forum che legge, non di quella di loro due


capisco...anzi, mica tanto...per la verità 

A me personalmente, smuove vedere l'usare quelle formule e vederci anche credere. Parlo di entrambi eh. 

Sarà che non ho avuto due uomini, e di volpini ne ho conosciuti parecchi. Di qualunque età. Quindi so che tendenzialmente ci credono per davvero anche loro a quello che dicono, li ho visti fare casini immani...senza la minima percezione di averne fatti. 

Sarà che in quell'accozzaglia di emozioni ci ho visto tanti di quei condizionamenti, anche cristianeggianti, da aver fatto il pieno per un bel po'. 

E il come prende spazio, perchè il cosa non lo vedo. Forse il fulcro è questo. 

Di "cosa" concreto ne vedo molto poco. Di "come" orientati alla fuga ne vedo a iosa. 

Poi per me, che tendo a non vedere per forza sovrapposti il sesso e l'amore, la strenua difesa del fare l'amore mi ha anche lasciata a bocca aperta. Come resto ogni volta che mi ci trovo davanti. E' proprio un sistema di pensiero che non riesco a penetrare. E mi stupisco e incuriosisco.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> capisco...anzi, mica tanto...per la verità
> 
> A me personalmente, smuove vedere l'usare quelle formule e vederci anche credere. Parlo di entrambi eh.
> 
> ...


ero di fretta...  ho integrato il post...

in effetti ho sentito il punto di collocazione del tradimento.. e il successivo scatto di sdegno (mah.. lo chiamo così.. non mi viene in mente altro)

e notavo appunto che poi, emergendo nel suo amante questa propensione "romantica" (la ributto li come primo termine che mi passa per la testa..  ) lo sdegno si è spostato lì...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e allora...
> 
> non ri-capisco l'essere urtata.
> 
> ...


ma io sono acida
e intollerante


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ero di fretta...  ho integrato il post...
> 
> in effetti ho sentito il punto di collocazione del tradimento.. e il successivo scatto di sdegno (mah.. lo chiamo così.. non mi viene in mente altro)
> 
> e notavo appunto che poi, emergendo nel suo amante questa propensione "romantica" (la ributto li come primo termine che mi passa per la testa..  ) lo sdegno si è spostato lì...


Ho letto. Sì, adesso ho capito a cosa ti riferivi. 

In effetti era inevitabile scattasse la questione in quel bivio. 

Ognuno a suo modo. Chi buttandola in vacca, chi sdegandosi, chi interloquendo...

e anche la pubblicazione della chat...sembrano cose piccole...ma è un agito forte. 
Uno spezzare l'intimità per darla in pasto a ....

Credo che stellina non se ne sia neanche accorta. 

Ma quel pubblicare chat, il come di nuovo invece del cosa, che non c'era niente apparentemente in quella chat, ha fatto scattare interruttori. 
E' uno strappo all'intimità. Forte. 

E' un tradire il tradimento. Che è di per sè costruito sul segreto e sul patto di segretezza fra traditori. 
Una sorta di amplificatore.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho letto. Sì, adesso ho capito a cosa ti riferivi.
> 
> In effetti era inevitabile scattasse la questione in quel bivio.
> 
> ...


no
lei voleva che le dicessimo che fa bene e che lui la ama tanto


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma io sono acida
> e intollerante


davvero???

non si direbbe. 

A me fai scattare una sorta di premura e cautela. Delicatezza. 

Sarà che sono una tenerella


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> davvero???
> 
> non si direbbe.
> 
> ...


beh ma io sono fondamentalmente una persona adorabile
chi mi conosce mi ama alla follia 
non amo i salamelecchi
e se dico qualcosa è sempre quello che penso
se non devo dire quello che penso, piuttosto taccio


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> no
> lei voleva che le dicessimo che fa bene e che lui la ama tanto


Io credo che lei senta stridere. Ma non trovi dove. 

C'era una distanza palpabile, per me almeno, in quella chat. 

Se un uomo mi parlasse in quel modo chiuderei ogni forma di comunicazione. 
Mi sentirei profondamente mancata di rispetto. 

E non per i cosa. Che sono formalmente corretti. E anche contenutisticamente corretti. 

Ma per il come. Per quel fare rassicuratorio. 

Se hai bisogno di rassicurarmi, di dirmi che va tutto bene...significa che anche tu senti che non va bene.

Se andasse davvero bene, le rassicurazioni non avrebbero motivo di esistere. 

Si rassicurava lui rassicurando lei. 

io l'avrei sentita come richiesta implicita. E insicurezza. 

Ecco perchè mi è scattata l'associazione con l'attrazione. 

A me attraggono gli uomini che non hanno paura di avere paura. Che hanno la forza di chiedere esplicitamente rassicurazione, e che quindi sono in grado di individuare un problema, descriverlo, e chiedere analisi e confronto.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh ma io sono fondamentalmente una persona adorabile
> chi mi conosce mi ama alla follia
> non amo i salamelecchi
> e se dico qualcosa è sempre quello che penso
> se non devo dire quello che penso, piuttosto taccio


:rotfl::rotfl:

...ecco da dove mi scatta la premura. E la delicatezza. 

Quel modo di andare giù secca nel dire. Quasi ti spingessi a farlo o piuttosto tacere. 
E' un'affermazione di te. A ogni costo. Anche a costo di passare per la rudezza. E per un'immagine rude. 

Ma non sei rude. Men che meno acida o intollerante. Proprio no.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che lei senta stridere. Ma non trovi dove.
> 
> C'era una distanza palpabile, per me almeno, in quella chat.
> 
> ...


ma lei le rassicurazioni su questo grande amore
le vuole anche qui, da noi
solo che non le ha trovate ed è sclerata
lei sperava di leggere quello che voleva e siccome non ci riusciva
ci ha fatto leggere sta chat, che per me è squallidissima


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...ecco da dove mi scatta la premura. E la delicatezza.
> 
> ...


eh però te sei troppo brava


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh ma io sono fondamentalmente una persona adorabile
> chi mi conosce mi ama alla follia
> non amo i salamelecchi
> *e se dico qualcosa è sempre quello che penso
> se non devo dire quello che penso, piuttosto taccio*


però allora non hai detto come è stato prendere il caffè oggi assieme a me....

devo dedurne dal tuo silenzio che è stata una caàta??..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però allora non hai detto come è stato prendere il caffè oggi assieme a me....
> 
> devo dedurne dal tuo silenzio che è stata una caàta??..


quella è riservatezza
i cazzi miei solo solo miei


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma lei le rassicurazioni su questo grande amore
> le vuole anche qui, da noi
> solo che non le ha trovate ed è sclerata
> lei sperava di leggere quello che voleva e siccome non ci riusciva
> ci ha fatto leggere sta chat, che per me è squallidissima


già, è confusa e disorientata...e non le torna niente di quello che ha sempre creduto di sapere sull'amore, sulla vita, sulla famiglia. 

E inoltre, pur vivendo questo amore, da qualche parte sta facendo i conti con il crollo dei suoi sogni. 

E' un passaggio confusissimo, e anche doloroso...io spero che torni e riesca a muoversi dal pantano in cui è. 

E non tanto per l'amante. Proprio perchè si sta perdendo. 

E lo sente. 

non lo sentisse...ma lo sente. 

A me ha fatto l'effetto che dicevo. 
E per certi versi lei mi ha meravigliata. 

Io i messaggi con G. neanche sotto tortura e minaccia di morte li esporrei. E non per vergogna o che altro. 
E' il mastino ..protezione e cura della nostra intimità. 

Al netto del bisogno di essere rassicurata. O del bisogno di confronto. 
Me la smazzo. I modi ci sono, senza spezzare l'intimità. 

Mi ha colpita quell'esposizione...moltissimo.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

scusate ho letto tutto solo ora...

a parte che non ho trovato assolutamente [MENTION=6761]biri[/MENTION] acida o fuori luogo. diciamo che ha toccato il nervo scoperto.

A Stellina ne sono state scritte tante e non l'ho mai letta offesa, ma quando è stato scritto "ha avuto il primo orgasmo a 35 anni con l'amante perchè col marito certe cose non si fanno" è scattata. forse ciò che dovrebbe vedere sta tutto lì. 

per il resto viva il caffè, abbasso i bavosi e [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] scusate ma ci stiamo dimenticando di Topazio....... cioè parliamone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Falcoruccio pure io passavo i pomeriggi con mia nonna che se le vedeva tutte, da Celeste a La donna del Miserto, passando per Dynasty, Sentieri...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh però te sei troppo brava


nah...guardo 

...e poi tendo anche io al ringhio...riconosco la dinamica


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusate ho letto tutto solo ora...
> 
> a parte che non ho trovato assolutamente @_biri_ acida o fuori luogo. diciamo che ha toccato il nervo scoperto.
> 
> ...


mi sa che c'ho preso
e francamente mi dispiace pure


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> anche quando le ho detto che *ha avuto il primo orgasmo a 34 anni*
> mi sa che c'ho preso
> e francamente mi dispiace pure


Madonna mia, ma come si fa...:unhappy:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> già, è confusa e disorientata...e non le torna niente di quello che ha sempre creduto di sapere sull'amore, sulla vita, sulla famiglia.
> 
> E inoltre, pur vivendo questo amore, da qualche parte sta facendo i conti con il crollo dei suoi sogni.
> 
> ...


io mi auguro che la mia esposizione brusca un po' l'aiuti
io poi di quello che mi ha scritto ci ho anche riso con mio marito ieri sera
ma lei veramente non ci sta capendo niente
solo che se cerca solo gente che le da ragione
non ne uscirà mai
sempre che ne voglia uscire


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusate ho letto tutto solo ora...
> 
> a parte che non ho trovato assolutamente @_biri_ acida o fuori luogo. diciamo che ha toccato il nervo scoperto.
> 
> ...


Ban... qui in questa storia di nervi scoperti ce ne sono un fascio ... basta allungar le mani... su dai..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna mia, ma come si fa...:unhappy:


l'ha detto lei.... anche se tra le righe


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...guardo
> 
> ...e poi tendo anche io al ringhio...riconosco la dinamica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

però senti, alla fine con me c'entra l'occhio
se ne approfittano sempre tutti
o almeno ci provano


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ban... qui in questa storia di nervi scoperti ce ne sono un fascio ... basta allungar le mani... su dai..


mmh non mi ha dato questa impressione..

le stiamo scrivendo - voi con continuità - che lui non la ama, che è un pascià in questa situazione, che chissà quante ce ne ha, che il problema è il suo matrimonio et simili da giorni e Stellina ha risposto a tutto e ha dialogato, sul discorso orgasmi/col marito non si fa, ha attaccato biri. questo l'ha colpita più di tutto il resto..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ban... qui in questa storia di nervi scoperti ce ne sono un fascio ... basta allungar le mani... su dai..


eh però la sclerata l'ho presa solo io iange:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh non mi ha dato questa impressione..
> 
> le stiamo scrivendo - voi con continuità - che lui non la ama, che è un pascià in questa situazione, che chissà quante ce ne ha, che il problema è il suo matrimonio et simili da giorni e Stellina ha risposto a tutto e ha dialogato, sul discorso orgasmi/col marito non si fa, ha attaccato biri. questo l'ha colpita più di tutto il resto..


ma perchè, come dice ipazia
lei ha un grosso problema con la sua sessualità
come se il sesso fosse sbagliato...


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè, come dice ipazia
> lei ha un grosso problema con la sua sessualità
> come se il sesso fosse sbagliato...


sì ho letto...mi stavo rimettendo a paro 

e che poi mi sono distratta co Palomo, Topazio e Grecia Colmenares


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh però la sclerata l'ho presa solo io iange:


Perchè tu c'hai il corno!!!!
Invidiosa!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh però la sclerata l'ho presa solo io iange:


Onori e oneri...


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì ho letto...mi stavo rimettendo a paro
> 
> e che poi mi sono distratta co Palomo, Topazio e Grecia Colmenares


C'è pure Licia e Mirko con il suo primo cunnilingus pre-mestruo...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè tu c'hai il corno!!!!
> Invidiosa!


ma è ero
i 3 pomeriggi alla settimana ce l'ho sul gozzo
e anche la mancanza di mal di schiena
quelle son cose che invidio da morire :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Onori e oneri...


chissene
ho le spalle larghe


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> ma perchè, come dice ipazia
> lei ha un grosso problema con la sua sessualità
> come se il sesso fosse sbagliato...


Lei di grossi problemi ce ne ha parecchi.. e uno di questi grossi problemi dovrebbe partirgli fra un'oretta, quando non si dovrà far beccare come ogni giorno...


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è pure Licia e Mirko con il suo primo cunnilingus pre-mestruo...


......................................

mamma mia Nì che brutta immagine :blank:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> chissene
> ho le spalle larghe


tu si.. ma lei..? ... 

io dico che non torna.. ma sarò felice di sbagliarmi... 

un po' di tempo fa aprii un 3D dal titolo che più o meno diceva "perché il confessionale uccide" 

ho detto tutto..??


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lei di grossi problemi ce ne ha parecchi.. e uno di questi grossi problemi dovrebbe partirgli fra un'oretta, quando non si dovrà far beccare come ogni giorno...


cmq tradire è un tribolo
io sono troppo pigra per una vita così


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ......................................
> 
> mamma mia Nì che brutta immagine :blank:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bè ma in effetti meglio questa:







C'è pure il metro...


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè ma in effetti meglio questa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ORRORE!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tu si.. ma lei..? ...
> 
> io dico che non torna.. ma sarò felice di sbagliarmi...
> 
> ...


non è colpa del confessionale
è colpa di chi scrive i post
se pensi di scrivere un post e leggere uno stuolo di parole gentili
sta fermo, perchè non sarà mai così
e credimi che io di infamate ne ho prese parecchie
ma il confronto è questo
se vuoi chi ti dice sempre di sì, come si diceva in un altro post
prenditi un cane


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> non è colpa del confessionale
> è colpa di chi scrive i post
> se pensi di scrivere un post e leggere uno stuolo di parole gentili
> sta fermo, perchè non sarà mai così
> ...


E quoto!!!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> mi sa che c'ho preso
> e francamente mi dispiace pure





Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna mia, ma come si fa...:unhappy:


Beh..questa cosa dell'orgasmo è delicata...

ci sono dentro tante cose. In primis l'adeguatezza di sè. Ai propri occhi. 
Adeguatezza come femmina. Come animale femmina funzionante. 

E da qui nascono un sacco di vergogne. 

Le femmine fra l'altro, hanno un sacco di meccanismi attorno a questa cosa. Cose che non dicono. Cose che non spiegano. Vergogna. Imbarazzo. 

E i maschi ci finiscono dentro a ruota. 

E ci capiscono un gran poco. Anche perchè le femmine spiegano poco. 

E c'è questa convinzione che sia l'amore a far godere. Che per certi versi l'emozionalità giocata anche nella corporeità è un'amplificatore naturale. 

Ma il corpo sa godere semplicemente. E questo è ancora un qualcosa di molto simile ad un tabù.

Per maschi e femmine. 

Se poi lei non ne ha mai parlato apertamente...è ancora più imbarazzante e vergognoso. 

Non tanto l'orgasmo, quanto quello che gli va dietro...a tutti i livelli. 

Spesso ci si dimentica che il sesso è un gioco per grandi. Un gioco serio, di quelli che se ti fai male ti fai male per davvero. 
Ma è anche un gioco. Una esplorazione. Una scoperta.

Io ho scopato un sacco nella vita. 
Eppure sto scoprendo cose che non sapevo, del mio corpo, delle mie connessioni. 
Ho avuto il culo di incontrare G. che a sua volta è un curioso. E ci incastriamo anche sui modi della ricerca e della condivisione delle scoperte reciproche. 

E quindi ci possiamo permettere un sacco di cose che con altri maschi...credo sarebbero svenuti se avessi chiesto. Esposto. Dichiarato. E quindi tacevo. 
E in ogni caso, se in loro non c'era lo spazio per accogliere le mie richieste, in me non c'era sufficiente consapevolezza da chiedere semplicemente senza giudicarmi. 

Credo sia un percorso. E credo sia un percorso molto delicato. E pochissimo dichiarato.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> non è colpa del confessionale
> è colpa di chi scrive i post
> se pensi di scrivere un post e leggere uno stuolo di parole gentili
> sta fermo, perchè non sarà mai così
> ...


non sono d'accordo... anche se chi si aspetta solo applausi c'è, indubbiamente..

comunque.. io quando sono entrato di qui non ci son passato, sono entrato come clandestino da altre sezioni..


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo... anche se chi si aspetta solo applausi c'è, indubbiamente..
> 
> comunque.. io quando sono entrato di qui non ci son passato, sono entrato come clandestino da altre sezioni..


non saprei
io qui ho preso parecchie infamate
ma non me ne sono andata perchè non mi davano ragione


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..questa cosa dell'orgasmo è delicata...
> 
> ci sono dentro tante cose. In primis l'adeguatezza di sè. Ai propri occhi.
> Adeguatezza come femmina. Come animale femmina funzionante.
> ...


quoto


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> però senti, alla fine con me c'entra l'occhio
> ...


Io credo che quando si sa cosa si vuole dare, non ci sia spazio per l'approfittarsi. 

Intendo che se io voglio darti X. Lo decido io. E se lo decido lo offro. O faccio la gattina e faccio in modo che tu te lo prenda. A seconda del modo in cui si sta giocando. 

Quello che poi ne farai...è incognita. Non si può aver controllo su quello. 

Ma quando si offre per il piacere di offrire, il proprio piacere, conta un gran poco la risposta. E' un surplus per certi versi. Che aggiunge soltanto. 

Ed è anche un modo per valutare l'altro. 

E a questo punto se l'altro non ha Cura, la Cura che io pretendo, mica si è approfittato di alcunchè.

Ha solo perso l'occasione di ricevere altre offerte da me. E io ho avuto l'occasione di consolidarmi in me. E comprendere meglio chi ho davanti. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> non saprei
> io qui ho preso parecchie infamate
> ma non me ne sono andata perchè non mi davano ragione


Ognuno ha le sue visioni, giustamente... ed è giusto le mantenga... 

e non parlo di "ragione" ma di "accoglienza".. che significa anche accogliere le incongruenze ...

Poi sai.. se io entro qui e mi presento e dico che ho una famiglia splendida, una moglie carina, dei figli bellissimi, non ho mai tradito, e il tradimento mi fa schifo, è chiaro che avrò tutte le ovazioni e tutti gli onori...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che quando si sa cosa si vuole dare, non ci sia spazio per l'approfittarsi.
> 
> Intendo che se io voglio darti X. Lo decido io. E se lo decido lo offro. O faccio la gattina e faccio in modo che tu te lo prenda. A seconda del modo in cui si sta giocando.
> 
> ...


no no
io mi riferivo alle sclerate
alla fine con me sclerano sempre tutti
non so perchè
ma tutti si sentono in diritto di strillarmi in faccia
poi strillo anch'io e succede un casino


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue visioni, giustamente... ed è giusto le mantenga...
> 
> e non parlo di "ragione" ma di "accoglienza".. che significa anche accogliere le incongruenze ...
> 
> Poi sai.. se io entro qui e mi presento e dico che ho una famiglia splendida, una moglie carina, dei figli bellissimi, non ho mai tradito, e il tradimento mi fa schifo, è chiaro che avrò tutte le ovazioni e tutti gli onori...


la gente non ammette critiche
mai e in nessuna occasione
vuole solo sentirsi dare ragione
nella vita reale e nel forum
facci caso
è tutto un "ho ragione io" "no io"
io dico la mia opinione, gli altri pure
non obbligo nessuno a pensarla come me
ma non voglio che nessuno obblighi me a cambiare idea
purtroppo siamo in pochi a ragionare così


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> no no
> io mi riferivo alle sclerate
> alla fine con me sclerano sempre tutti
> non so perchè
> ...


Oh oh...
Sai che succede la stessa cosa a me?
Meglio non sclerare mai insieme...


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> no no
> io mi riferivo alle sclerate
> alla fine con me sclerano sempre tutti
> non so perchè
> ...


Beh...se alzi i toni, anche solo attraverso la rudezza, è un po' come aprire la porta ad altra rudezza in risposta. 

E' come dire "io reggo questo livello. Da questo in su". E l'altro ovviamente risponde a partire da quel livello. 

Se la dinamica è non dichiarata...si finisce sì a strillare.

Edit: tradotto in concreto. Se tu mi mandi a fare in culo. Mi stai implicitamente dicendo che con te ci si può permettere di mandarti a fare in culo. Quindi io mi sento in diritto di farlo, all'occasione. E se il meccanismo non è dichiarato, poi scappa di mano.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh oh...
> Sai che succede la stessa cosa a me?
> Meglio non sclerare mai insieme...


io se sclero per bene urlo piango e tiro le cose
poi sto male una settimana


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se alzi i toni, anche solo attraverso la rudezza, è un po' come aprire la porta ad altra rudezza in risposta.
> 
> E' come dire "io reggo questo livello. Da questo in su". E l'altro ovviamente risponde a partire da quel livello.
> 
> Se la dinamica è non dichiarata...si finisce sì a strillare.


anche se sto zitta?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> la gente non ammette critiche
> mai e in nessuna occasione
> vuole solo sentirsi dare ragione
> nella vita reale e nel forum
> ...


questo non è confronto costruttivo... ma sbadiglievole scambio di pensiero...

salvo trovar un pensiero comune, e andare a braccetto ridendo e scherzando...

io sono pronto a pensarla come te, se mi dimostri che "funziona" nella realtà... 

e da quando son qui ho già cambiato idea e prospettive varie volte, e su varie situazioni... per dirti...

non ho il problema di mantenere la mia idea, per sentirmi bravo... ma la voglio mettere in gioco...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo non è confronto costruttivo... ma sbadiglievole scambio di pensiero...
> 
> salvo trovar un pensiero comune, e andare a braccetto ridendo e scherzando...
> 
> ...


a me la prevaricazione non piace
io dico la mia, tu la tua
poi se ne ragione
ci sta che si torni a casa ognuno con la propria visione
o che si arrivi ad una terza visione
ma senza che ognuno si senta di avere la verità in tasca


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> anche se sto zitta?


G. mi dice che a volte so stare zitta in un modo tale per cui a lui arriva una sorta di accusa silenziosa. 

Ed in effetti mi rendo conto che certi miei stare zitta sono una provocazione. Un modo per far saltare, per sfidare. 

Quasi un modo per dire "vedi, io taccio perchè non posso dire quello che penso.". Sottotitolo "stronzo". 

Lui per esempio è molto sensibile a questi meccanismi, e mi è preziosissimo per svelarli anche a me.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. mi dice che a volte so stare zitta in un modo tale per cui a lui arriva una sorta di accusa silenziosa.
> 
> Ed in effetti mi rendo conto che certi miei stare zitta sono una provocazione. Un modo per far saltare, per sfidare.
> 
> ...


insomma
è sempre colpa mia :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io se sclero per bene urlo piango e tiro le cose
> poi sto male una settimana


ti credo...confermi a te stessa che non ti sai controllare....non è propriamente una iniezione di fiducia in te..


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> a me la prevaricazione non piace
> io dico la mia, tu la tua
> poi se ne ragione
> ci sta che si torni a casa ognuno con la propria visione
> ...


questo va capito quando ci si rapporta all'altro...
se uno dice una sua verità, sente di aver ragione... sennò dice una cosa in cui non crede lui per primo.

e' giusto..

se la dice per metterla in gioco, è una faccenda, e implica accettare il confronto anche dall'altro... 

se la dice per "imporla" senza metterla in gioco, è diverso.. si parte chiusi in partenza.

ma non vuol dire che uno non crede a quanto pensa... a quello ci deve comunque credere... no??


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti credo...confermi a te stessa che non ti sai controllare....non è propriamente una iniezione di fiducia in te..


magari
sto male perchè soffro di colon irritabile


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo va capito quando ci si rapporta all'altro...
> se uno dice una sua verità, sente di aver ragione... sennò dice una cosa in cui non crede lui per primo.
> 
> e' giusto..
> ...


ovviamente io parlo per me
se dico una cosa è quello che penso
non chiacchiero per dare ragione agli altri
assolutamente


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. mi dice che a volte so stare zitta in un modo tale per cui a lui arriva una sorta di accusa silenziosa.
> 
> Ed in effetti mi rendo conto che certi miei stare zitta sono una provocazione. Un modo per far saltare, per sfidare.
> 
> ...


Il mio peggior difetto.
Il mutismo...minchia mi odio da sola a volte.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio peggior difetto.
> Il mutismo...minchia mi odio da sola a volte.


io c'ho l'omo che se parlo mi dice che parlo troppo
se sto zitta si incazza perchè sto zitta
dimmi te
lui è capace di parlare e incazzarsi e litigare da solo


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> insomma
> è sempre colpa mia :rotfl:


ma no!!

non è questione di colpe. cosa c'entrano le colpe?

E' semplicemente complesso comunicare e comunicarsi. E più ci si è vicini più è complesso perchè entrano in campo un sacco di cose.

Io penso sia molto bello uscire dal concetto di colpa e colpevole, ed entrare in alleanza comunicativa. 
Alleanza in cui se tu mi evidenzi una dinamica che fa casino, non mi stai accusando di niente, mi stai semplicemente indicando un qualcosa che posso migliorare. E' un attestato di stima fra l'altro. Riconoscimento di capacità di miglioramento. 
E' affetto. Vicinanza. Intimità. Familiarità. 
E sguardo attento. 

E' piacevole, no, aver qualcuno che vede? 

Certo, mica siamo esseri perfetti e puri, quindi a volte quello che viene visto non è bello. A volte è pure mostruoso e spaventoso. 
Ma accettarsi è anche imparare a camminare con quelle parti senza sentirle come colpa o condanna. E accettarle permette di impararle e dominarle. E farle essere al proprio servizio anzichè esserne schiavi o addirittura nasconderle. 

Trovo sia bello che l'altro veda, e nel suo sguardo possano essere raccolte anche le cose vergognose. 
E mi piace anche darlo quello stesso sguardo. Moltissimo. Uno sguardo che accoglie e coccola e ha Cura. 
Non l'altro, che essendo in grado di esporsi è autonomo. Ma il dono di ciò che viene esposto. 

E' rasserenante. Per me almeno.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma no!!
> 
> non è questione di colpe. cosa c'entrano le colpe?
> 
> ...


ma sì
stavo scherzando
io e marito stiamo insieme da 16 anni
siamo cresciuti insieme e ci siamo "limati"
ovvio che abbiamo due caratteri forti e quindi quando partiamo sono scintille
ma è quello che ci piace


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio peggior difetto.
> Il mutismo...minchia mi odio da sola a volte.


io ho imparato che è la bambina. E allora anzichè schiacciarla la lascio parlare. 

E di solito semplicemente dichiaro che in quel momento non ho le parole. Che non sono capace. In quel momento.

G. sa che arriverò. Coi miei tempi. E la dinamica però in questo modo è svelata e diventa costruzione invece che distruzione. Ed è liberatorio. E la bambina rompe meno i coglioni


----------



## Ridosola (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se alzi i toni, anche solo attraverso la rudezza, è un po' come aprire la porta ad altra rudezza in risposta.
> 
> E' come dire "io reggo questo livello. Da questo in su". E l'altro ovviamente risponde a partire da quel livello.
> 
> ...


Decisamente diplomatica!


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ho imparato che è la bambina. E allora anzichè schiacciarla la lascio parlare.
> 
> E di solito semplicemente dichiaro che in quel momento non ho le parole. Che non sono capace. In quel momento.
> 
> G. sa che arriverò. Coi miei tempi. E la dinamica però in questo modo è svelata e diventa costruzione invece che distruzione. Ed è liberatorio. E la bambina rompe meno i coglioni


Pian piano forse sto imparando anche io...ma ci vuole tempo ed esercizio.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma no!!
> 
> non è questione di colpe. cosa c'entrano le colpe?
> 
> ...


il neretto... per te...  è un postulato?

mi interessa parecchio...

o una cosa da verificare con accuratezza..?

Cioè.. intendo dire.. il percorso che porta a.......    è così per postulato tuo, indipendentemente dalla fonte?

o si fanno verifiche preventive..? (e anche consuntive, vah... )


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il neretto... per te...  è un postulato?
> 
> mi interessa parecchio...
> 
> ...


La fonte la verifico in quelle sottolineature. 

Se ci prende, e se ci prende spesso...diventa mano a mano sempre più attendibile. 

Ovviamente questo implica che io sono disponibile a lasciarmi guardare. Senza farmi troppi problemi. E quindi mi espongo. Palestra 

E altrettanto ovviamente questo non implica che se ci prendi, poi non verifico più l'attendibilità di default. 

Sono troppo diffidente per definire una fonte affidabile o meno. 

Preferisco confermare di volta in volta. Mi è meno faticoso. E mi sembra anche più leggero. Per tutti. 

Anche per la fonte. Che mica perchè è fonte poi deve necessariamente esserlo sempre. 

No?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> La fonte la verifico in quelle sottolineature.
> 
> Se ci prende, e se ci prende spesso...diventa mano a mano sempre più attendibile.
> 
> ...


SI!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pian piano forse sto imparando anche io...ma ci vuole tempo ed esercizio.


Sì, ce ne vuole un sacco...ma forse è una delle forme del vivere. O almeno io credo sia così. 

SE mi sentissi arrivata, andrei in allarme rosso. Starei camminando allegramente fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio. 

In mezzo a unicorni e affini...e non sono interessata al prodotto! 

Mi piace essere evolvente!!...G. mi prende per il culo e dice "sì, come i pokemon!!":carneval::facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma sì
> stavo scherzando
> io e marito stiamo insieme da 16 anni
> siamo cresciuti insieme e ci siamo "limati"
> ...


Io sono stufa di scintille...ne ho fatto indigestione!

Sto scoprendo la bellezza dello scorrere lenta...e mi piace proprio tanto...e paradossalmente la sensazione è di avere un sacco di tempo a mia disposizione.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La fonte la verifico in quelle sottolineature.
> 
> Se ci prende, e se ci prende spesso...diventa mano a mano sempre più attendibile.
> 
> ...


Idem per me, la considero una validissima forma di autoprotezione.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ce ne vuole un sacco...ma forse è una delle forme del vivere. O almeno io credo sia così.
> 
> SE mi sentissi arrivata, andrei in allarme rosso. Starei camminando allegramente fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio.
> 
> ...


Ma tu hai visto il nuovo giochino dei Pokemon!?
Ieri mio fratello me lo ha fatto vedere a casa dei miei e c'era un pokemonino proprio in casa!!! 
30 anni e non sentirli! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Idem per me, la considero una validissima forma di autoprotezione.


Resta da chiarire individualmente il concetto di "fonte affidabile" (anche temporanea) e siamo a posto...


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu hai visto il nuovo giochino dei Pokemon!?
> Ieri mio fratello me lo ha fatto vedere a casa dei miei e c'era un pokemonino proprio in casa!!!
> 30 anni e non sentirli! :rotfl:


oddio, che e'? sicuro mio figlio me lo chiedera'!!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ho imparato che è la bambina. E allora anzichè schiacciarla la lascio parlare.
> 
> E di solito semplicemente dichiaro che in quel momento non ho le parole. Che non sono capace. In quel momento.
> 
> G. sa che arriverò. Coi miei tempi. E la dinamica però in questo modo è svelata e diventa costruzione invece che distruzione. Ed è liberatorio. E la bambina rompe meno i coglioni


Molto interessante,  Ipa.  
Io ancora mi chiedo  (e provo) come comportami con la "bambina". E' un ottimo spunto. ..:up:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono stufa di scintille...ne ho fatto indigestione!
> 
> Sto scoprendo la bellezza dello scorrere lenta...e mi piace proprio tanto...e paradossalmente la sensazione è di avere un sacco di tempo a mia disposizione.


no
scorrere lenta no
 non fa per me


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Decisamente diplomatica!


Più che altro a me piace il vaffanculo! E' un modo dell'affetto. E lo uso solo con quelle poche persone con cui sento un legame. 

Quindi mi piace che sia dichiarato e che sia libero. Ridanciano. E liberatorio. 

E non territorio di guerra. 

E più che altro non ho voglia di farmi trascinare in guerre non mie. 

Quindi o chiedo direttamente "senti, ma se mi mandi a fare in culo mi stai dicendo che posso farlo anche io con te?" o bypasso e i toni li gestisco io. Quindi se l'altro strilla lo lascio strillare da solo. Che non è roba mia. 

E non ho desiderio di sprecare energie che posso usare per me. 

Sono un'egoista in fondo


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> oddio, che e'? sicuro mio figlio me lo chiedera'!!


E' una App... :scared:


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una App... :scared:


speriamo non la scopra


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro a me piace il vaffanculo! E' un modo dell'affetto. E lo uso solo con quelle poche persone con cui sento un legame.
> 
> Quindi mi piace che sia dichiarato e che sia libero. Ridanciano. E liberatorio.
> 
> ...


ma fai bene


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Idem per me, la considero una validissima forma di autoprotezione.


Sì. Esatto. 

Ed è una buona alternativa al chiudersi in una fortezza e illudersi di poter bastare a se stessi. 

E fra l'altro mi sto rendendo conto che è una forma di autoprotezione a molteplici livelli. 
Anche nei termini di attese e aspettative. E conseguenti illusioni. 

Ed è anche Cura dell'altro. Mi soddisfa molto questa modalità. E mi rasserena.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Molto interessante,  Ipa.
> Io ancora mi chiedo  (e provo) come comportami con la "bambina". E' un ottimo spunto. ..:up:


i bambini van fatti giocare... così si scaricano..


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu hai visto il nuovo giochino dei Pokemon!?
> Ieri mio fratello me lo ha fatto vedere a casa dei miei e c'era un pokemonino proprio in casa!!!
> 30 anni e non sentirli! :rotfl:


no...mica l'ho visto!

andrò a cercarlo! mi fanno ridere i pokemon!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Molto interessante,  Ipa.
> Io ancora mi chiedo  (e provo) come comportami con la "bambina". E' un ottimo spunto. ..:up:


Ho ancora in sospeso la risposta al tuo post di qualche settimana fa...non me ne sono dimenticata...

La bambina...sono quelle emozioni che si presentano quasi "impreviste"...e hanno prima di tutto bisogno di accoglienza e collocazione. 

E' identificare il tempo in cui è nato il dolore, la paura, l'affetto...la fonte, primaria. 

E un modo per farlo è interagire con chi tocca l'affetto. 

Un buon tramite sono i comportamenti ricorrenti. Non giudicarli e osservarli. Non cercare soluzione. 

Come sospesi sopra. 

Alcune chiavi sono il rifiuto, la negazione, il senso di colpa, il senso di responsabilità...

Edit: una buona domanda, che io mi faccio è "cosa sento?" e poi inizio a cercare. E raccontare. E raccontare. E raccontare...:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> no
> scorrere lenta no
> non fa per me


Ma io sono vecchia...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io sono vecchia...


e io mica sono una ragazzina eh...


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> e io mica sono una ragazzina eh...


sei una vecchiarella scattante!! 

io so' una vecchiarella che fa un passo, poi si siede e guarda il panorama, poi un altro passo e di nuovo guardo...con calma...ho la sensazione che essendo così vecchia, potrei morire domani, o anche oggi, ho tutto il tempo del mondo...per godere :carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sei una vecchiarella scattante!!
> 
> io so' una vecchiarella che fa un passo, poi si siede e guarda il panorama, poi un altro passo e di nuovo guardo...con calma...ho la sensazione che essendo così vecchia, potrei morire domani, o anche oggi, ho tutto il tempo del mondo...per godere :carneval:


hahahahaha no guarda, con la schiena che ho
nn si scatta, se ci si prova ci si trova rincriccati e bloccati
sto una chiavica insomma :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sei una vecchiarella scattante!!
> 
> io so' una vecchiarella che fa un passo, poi si siede e guarda il panorama, poi un altro passo e di nuovo guardo...con calma...ho la sensazione che essendo così vecchia, potrei morire domani, o anche oggi, ho tutto il tempo del mondo...per godere :carneval:


Ti ci posso mandare?!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ci posso mandare?!


beh
anch'io potrei morire ora mentre scrivo questo posgnjengiodiofgjpwoeflkwpr


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> hahahahaha no guarda, con la schiena che ho
> nn si scatta, se ci si prova ci si trova rincriccati e bloccati
> sto una chiavica insomma :rotfl:


eh..ma il fascino delle scintille!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh
> anch'io potrei morire ora mentre scrivo questo posgnjengiodiofgjpwoeflkwpr


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh..ma il fascino delle scintille!! :carneval::carneval:


sono una piromane
nel senso che amo il fuoco
non che brucio i boschi


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ci posso mandare?!




però per davvero mi sento così ultimamente...ed è molto rilassante...e anche un sacco di altre cose


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


scusate
un mancamento


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> sono una piromane
> nel senso che amo il fuoco
> non che brucio i boschi


:rotfl:

piace anche a me!! moltissimo! 

E amo anche i boschi...sono dei posti magnifici per guardare panorami


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> beh
> anch'io potrei morire ora mentre scrivo questo posgnjengiodiofgjpwoeflkwpr


eh già...

ecco perchè c'è un sacco di tempo! 

Praticamente l'eternità!


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

E che siete lugubri però!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...
> 
> ecco perchè c'è un sacco di tempo!
> 
> Praticamente l'eternità!


l'eternità per stare in pace
ora in pace non ce la faccio neanche a stare
nn sono capace neanche di tenere ferme le mani
figurati :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che siete lugubri però!


dobbiamo compensare il tuo avatar pieno di vita


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> piace anche a me!! moltissimo!
> 
> E amo anche i boschi...sono dei posti magnifici per guardare panorami


attenzione alle vipere


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> dobbiamo compensare il tuo avatar pieno di vita


Non apprezzate...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non apprezzate...


il mezzo maiale sbudellato no, non lo apprezzo


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che siete lugubri però!


Perchè lugubri??

a me sembra rasserenante. 

Mi sento tipo una Signora del tempo...tipo il Doctor Who....








....un po' di delirio di onnipotenza all'opera:carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè lugubri??
> 
> a me sembra rasserenante.
> 
> ...


e poi tanto morire tocca a tutti


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> attenzione alle vipere


tendono a scappare povere bestie!

Noi umani siamo bestie rumorose...e egocentriche...anche senza volerlo comunichiamo costantemente al mondo che stiamo arrivando!:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> il mezzo maiale sbudellato no, non lo apprezzo


E' un calamaretto dolce...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> tendono a scappare povere bestie!
> 
> Noi umani siamo bestie rumorose...e egocentriche...anche senza volerlo comunichiamo costantemente al mondo che stiamo arrivando!:carneval:


lo so
ma se si sentono attaccate sono cazzi


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> e poi tanto morire tocca a tutti


E' una buona certezza da mettersi nello zaino questa. Secondo me. 

E ogni tanto darci un occhio. Rimette a grandezza naturale. Io lo trovo rilassante. E dolce.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> lo so
> ma se si sentono attaccate sono cazzi


vero. 

ci somigliamo


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un calamaretto dolce...


io vedo perfettamente due zamponi


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> ci somigliamo


hahaha no dai vipera no...
io sono tanto caruccia


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un calamaretto dolce...


ma com'è che ti dai al pesce in questo periodo? :carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una buona certezza da mettersi nello zaino questa. Secondo me.
> 
> E ogni tanto darci un occhio. Rimette a grandezza naturale. Io lo trovo rilassante. E dolce.


tu  trovi tutto dolce
beata te


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma com'è che ti dai al pesce in questo periodo? :carneval:


dici che è in carenza?


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma com'è che ti dai al pesce in questo periodo? :carneval:


Perchè è estate, voglia di sole, di mare, di pesce fresco!!!


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> dici che è in carenza?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


io chiedo....


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè è estate, voglia di sole, di mare, di pesce fresco!!!


lo so che non è un pesce
ma metti un bel delfino che zompa


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> hahaha no dai vipera no...
> io sono tanto caruccia


anche io sono caruccia. E anche tenerella. 
Anche le vipere.

Se non gli pesti la coda


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> tu  trovi tutto dolce
> beata te


mi sto allenando alla dolcezza...quindi ci presto attenzione! alla mia intendo...

più che beata, sono stupita! mica credevo ce ne fosse così tanta :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> dici che è in carenza?


boh...chiedevo....


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche io sono caruccia. E anche tenerella.
> Anche le vipere.
> 
> Se non gli pesti la coda


a me i serpenti non piacciono tantissimo
ma lunedì salendo le scale del sottopassaggio
ce n'era una al sole che dormiva contro un muro
tutti a strillare che c'era una vipera
io mi sono messa lontana per non disturbarla
e me ne sono andata


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè è estate, voglia di sole, di mare, di pesce fresco!!!


sole, mare, ammore...:carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sto allenando alla dolcezza...quindi ci presto attenzione! alla mia intendo...
> 
> più che beata, sono stupita! mica credevo ce ne fosse così tanta :carneval:


nn ci prendere il diabete


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> a me i serpenti non piacciono tantissimo
> ma lunedì salendo le scale del sottopassaggio
> ce n'era una al sole che dormiva contro un muro
> tutti a strillare che c'era una vipera
> ...


a me affascinano!!

un giorno ero nell'orto e c'erano due..non so come si chiamano, sono quelli neri e lunghi che vivono vicini all'acqua, si stavano accoppiando...sembrava danzassero...non mi hanno neanche cagata 

erano meravigliosi! ed elegantissimi.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> a me affascinano!!
> 
> un giorno ero nell'orto e c'erano due..non so come si chiamano, sono quelli neri e lunghi che vivono vicini all'acqua, si stavano accoppiando...sembrava danzassero...non mi hanno neanche cagata
> 
> erano meravigliosi! ed elegantissimi.


pure i serpenti trombano e [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] no :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> nn ci prendere il diabete


confido nel sistema immunitario!


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> pure i serpenti trombano e nicka no :rotfl:


Eh certo!!! :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> pure i serpenti trombano e nicka no :rotfl:




povera nicka...un minuto di silenzio per le trombate andate! :carneval:


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> a me affascinano!!
> 
> un giorno ero nell'orto e c'erano due..non so come si chiamano, sono quelli neri e lunghi che vivono vicini all'acqua, si stavano accoppiando...sembrava danzassero...non mi hanno neanche cagata
> 
> erano meravigliosi! ed elegantissimi.


Erano due biacchi e si, sono dei serpenti meravigliosi, indomiti predatori persino delle vipere.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> povera nicka...un minuto di silenzio per le trombate andate! :carneval:




Pure tu ti ci metti?!!?!?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> confido nel sistema immunitario!


la speranza è l'ultima a morire  tanto per restare in tema

cmq 
giusto per la cronaca
abbiamo svaccato il 3d


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh certo!!! :carneval:


ma lo sai che si zulla


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Erano due biacchi e si, sono dei serpenti meravigliosi, indomiti predatori persino delle vipere.


Ecco! Grazie!

Sì. 
Sono veramente meravigliosi...quel giorno mi ci sono persa una buona mezz'ora in silenzio a guardare...

che mi sentivo anche un po' perversa, per la verità, ma era veramente uno spettacolo magnifico!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco! Grazie!
> 
> Sì.
> Sono veramente meravigliosi...quel giorno mi ci sono persa una buona mezz'ora in silenzio a guardare...
> ...


ma che guardona


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

_*CALAMARI SU DI VOI!!!!*_​


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> _*CALAMARI SU DI VOI!!!!*_​



ccchifo


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure tu ti ci metti?!!?!?




è vicinanza!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma che guardona


sono perversa...beccata!:carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> è vicinanza!!


io travio tutti


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono perversa...beccata!:carneval:


ma una foto la potevi pure fare
non ho idea di come si accoppino i serpenti


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> _*CALAMARI SU DI VOI!!!!*_​


Ti ringrazio...

farò il possibile per essere accogliente, disponibile e aperta... 

anzi...vado a prepararmi..

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma una foto la potevi pure fare
> non ho idea di come si accoppino i serpenti


neanche mi è venuto in mente!!

ero proprio meravigliata...

ci sono video molto belli...è una danza, elegantissima...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio...
> 
> farò il possibile per essere accogliente, disponibile e aperta...
> 
> ...


con quello che costa il pesce... :rotfl:


----------



## Ridosola (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro a me piace il vaffanculo! E' un modo dell'affetto. E lo uso solo con quelle poche persone con cui sento un legame.
> 
> Quindi mi piace che sia dichiarato e che sia libero. Ridanciano. E liberatorio.
> 
> ...




Si Ipa, avevo capito cosa intendessi. Il commento sulla diplomazia  era riferito alla tua particolare attenzione nello spiegare a Biri come  la sua schiettezza era stata sentita da Stellina. Ecco, io avevo pensato  le stesse ma non avrei saputo dirlo così bene


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2016)

Una volta al mare, sulle dune, uno di quei serpenti, un adulto nero, di circa due metri di lunghezza, del diametro di una bottiglia di vino mi ha incrociato, invece di fuggire come tutti gli altri serpenti si è fermato a guardarmi, con l'aria di chi ti dice: Mbhe, come la mettiamo?

Inutile dire che mi sono ritirato in buon ordine.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Si Ipa, avevo capito cosa intendessi. Il commento sulla diplomazia  era riferito alla tua particolare attenzione nello spiegare a Biri come  la sua schiettezza era stata sentita da Stellina. Ecco, io avevo pensato  le stesse ma non avrei saputo dirlo così bene


uh...grazie!

l'ho spiegato così' tante volte a me, che ripeterlo adesso è uno scherzetto!!

ma le prime volte che ci provavo...fiumi di parole, giri, inciampi...delirio!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta al mare, sulle dune, uno di quei serpenti, un adulto nero, di circa due metri di lunghezza, del diametro di una bottiglia di vino mi ha incrociato, invece di fuggire come tutti gli altri serpenti si è fermato a guardarmi, con l'aria di chi ti dice: Mbhe, come la mettiamo?
> 
> Inutile dire che mi sono ritirato in buon ordine.


E ti credo!

Sono maestosi...


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Ipa ti prego, c'è una discussione nuova in privè.
Io non ce la posso fare, so che tu hai pazienza e ne hai pure per me, ma io non ci riesco proprio.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ipa ti prego, c'è una discussione nuova in privè.
> Io non ce la posso fare, so che tu hai pazienza e ne hai pure per me, ma io non ci riesco proprio.


no maria io esco


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho ancora in sospeso la risposta al tuo post di qualche settimana fa...non me ne sono dimenticata...
> 
> La bambina...sono quelle emozioni che si presentano quasi "impreviste"...e hanno prima di tutto bisogno di accoglienza e collocazione.
> 
> ...


Prezioso.  Quello che hai scritto. 
Ieri la "bambina" ha avuto un irrazionale sentimento di rabbia. ...su una cosa che non aveva motivo. ...e poi mi sono sentita stupida e tutta una serie di auto denigrazioni esagerate. ...tutto tra me e me, questo. ...
Una guerra interna


----------



## Ridosola (8 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Prezioso.  Quello che hai scritto.
> Ieri la "bambina" ha avuto un irrazionale sentimento di rabbia. ...su una cosa che non aveva motivo. ...e poi mi sono sentita stupida e tutta una serie di auto denigrazioni esagerate. ...tutto tra me e me, questo. ...
> Una guerra interna


Posso chiedervi dove trovo la vostra discussione sulla "bambina"? Mi sembra di capire che ne avevate già parlato e mi piacerebbe leggervi


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Posso chiedervi dove trovo la vostra discussione sulla "bambina"? Mi sembra di capire che ne avevate già parlato e mi piacerebbe leggervi


Non ricordo. ...era un topic con un titolo diverso e poi la conversazione si era sviluppata in altro. ...cerco di ricordare. ...


----------



## Ridosola (8 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non ricordo. ...era un topic con un titolo diverso e poi la conversazione si era sviluppata in altro. ...cerco di ricordare. ...


Grazie mille, chiediamo aiuto anche a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] (spero di essere riuscita a taggarla)


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Grazie mille, chiediamo aiuto anche a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] (spero di essere riuscita a taggarla)


:up:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Posso chiedervi dove trovo la vostra discussione sulla "bambina"? Mi sembra di capire che ne avevate già parlato e mi piacerebbe leggervi





Alessandra ha detto:


> Non ricordo. ...era un topic con un titolo diverso e poi la conversazione si era sviluppata in altro. ...cerco di ricordare. ...


Era nel 3d Adrenalina. Aperto da Oro. 

avevamo deviato sulla "ri-composizione" delle parti del sè che se ne stanno in conflitto una con l'altra e poi fanno casino. E la bambina, quella emozionale, come influenza alcune reazioni nel presente che però riecheggiano quelle antiche.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=6779]Stellina81[/MENTION] se ci sei,  batti un colpo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_Stellina81_ se ci sei,  batti un colpo


Il marito è indifferente, ma nel weekend non scrive.


----------



## Stellina81 (10 Luglio 2016)

*Ci sono...*



perplesso ha detto:


> [MENTION=6779]Stellina81[/MENTION] se ci sei,  batti un colpo


A volte succede di andare su x le righe e sinceramente non ci volevo più mettere piede qui...semplicemente xche ci sono modi e modi x dire le cose! E questo fa la differenza.... Credo che poche in faccia direbbero certe cose! Mi sono esposta senza pregiudizi accettando le critiche ...ma alcune sono state esagerate! Sono una persona che si mette sempre in discussione... Non pretendo di avere sempre ragione ne di dire che la mia verità è l unica verità! Ma facendo un analisi di alcune di voi ho analizzato più profondamente me stessa... Guardato altre verità che forse prin ignoravo o non vedevo abbastanza! Il.perché succedano certe cose non ha un senso logico e se almeno una volta nella vita ci si imbatte in queste storie molto spesso si è confusi..disorientati... A me successo di viverla in un periodo buio della mia vita in cui mi sentivo sola...e chi non si aggrappa all amore se questo ti viene steso gratis con una mano! Non sono capace a fare sesso senza amore...mi innamoro se scelgo un uomo... Così è stato ! Ma in questi giorni facendo un analisi partendo da me stessa ho capito che non posso essere fragile... Non posso chiamare amore un amore che mi.porterà solo alla sofferenza .. Un amore insicuro perché in lui non vedo e non sento verità ma spesso solo bugie...e il mio io.profondo lo avverte...solo che spesso perdona facendosi del male! Io sono già innamorata di quest uomo ma non so fino a che punto lui...non andando oltre..fermandosi al necessario! Cercando altre donne... Dicendomi che mi ama  ma... Così ho detto basta! Ho messo la parola fine è sto proiettando un recupero con me stessa e con mio marito per salvare la mia famiglia! Questo anche ad alcune di voi...ad altre sono andata su di giri ma per le parole crude e per me offensive non conoscendo chi sono io realmente! Questo è tutto.. Un abbraccio... Spero solo di andare avanti in questa scelta senza guardarmi indietro... Dico spero perché niente più dell amore è fragile... E l.uomo molto spesso sa cosa dire e fare a una donna innamorata... Un abbraccio


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A volte succede di andare su x le righe e sinceramente non ci volevo più mettere piede qui...semplicemente xche ci sono modi e modi x dire le cose! E questo fa la differenza.... Credo che poche in faccia direbbero certe cose! Mi sono esposta senza pregiudizi accettando le critiche ...ma alcune sono state esagerate! Sono una persona che si mette sempre in discussione... Non pretendo di avere sempre ragione ne di dire che la mia verità è l unica verità! Ma facendo un analisi di alcune di voi ho analizzato più profondamente me stessa... Guardato altre verità che forse prin ignoravo o non vedevo abbastanza! Il.perché succedano certe cose non ha un senso logico e se almeno una volta nella vita ci si imbatte in queste storie molto spesso si è confusi..disorientati... A me successo di viverla in un periodo buio della mia vita in cui mi sentivo sola...e chi non si aggrappa all amore se questo ti viene steso gratis con una mano! *Non sono capace a fare sesso senza amore...*mi innamoro se scelgo un uomo... Così è stato ! Ma in questi giorni facendo un analisi partendo da me stessa ho capito che non posso essere fragile... Non posso chiamare amore un amore che mi.porterà solo alla sofferenza .. Un amore insicuro perché in lui non vedo e non sento verità ma spesso solo bugie...e il mio io.profondo lo avverte...solo che spesso perdona facendosi del male! Io sono già innamorata di quest uomo ma non so fino a che punto lui...non andando oltre..fermandosi al necessario! Cercando altre donne... Dicendomi che mi ama  ma... Così ho detto basta! Ho messo la parola fine è sto proiettando un recupero con me stessa e con mio marito per salvare la mia famiglia! Questo anche ad alcune di voi...ad altre sono andata su di giri ma per le parole crude e per me offensive non conoscendo chi sono io realmente! Questo è tutto.. Un abbraccio... Spero solo di andare avanti in questa scelta senza guardarmi indietro... Dico spero perché niente più dell amore è fragile... E l.uomo molto spesso sa cosa dire e fare a una donna innamorata... Un abbraccio


Nemmeno io se è per questo, ma ti ripeto solo di stare attenta al concetto di amore salvifico e purificante che hai con questa persona, perchè come già hai detto di sentire anche dentro di te....... è tutt'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> A volte succede di andare su x le righe e sinceramente non ci volevo più mettere piede qui...semplicemente xche ci sono modi e modi x dire le cose! E questo fa la differenza.... Credo che poche in faccia direbbero certe cose! Mi sono esposta senza pregiudizi accettando le critiche ...ma alcune sono state esagerate! Sono una persona che si mette sempre in discussione... Non pretendo di avere sempre ragione ne di dire che la mia verità è l unica verità! Ma facendo un analisi di alcune di voi ho analizzato più profondamente me stessa... Guardato altre verità che forse prin ignoravo o non vedevo abbastanza! Il.perché succedano certe cose non ha un senso logico e se almeno una volta nella vita ci si imbatte in queste storie molto spesso si è confusi..disorientati... A me successo di viverla in un periodo buio della mia vita in cui mi sentivo sola...e chi non si aggrappa all amore se questo ti viene steso gratis con una mano! Non sono capace a fare sesso senza amore...mi innamoro se scelgo un uomo... Così è stato ! Ma in questi giorni facendo un analisi partendo da me stessa ho capito che non posso essere fragile... Non posso chiamare amore un amore che mi.porterà solo alla sofferenza .. Un amore insicuro perché in lui non vedo e non sento verità ma spesso solo bugie...e il mio io.profondo lo avverte...solo che spesso perdona facendosi del male! Io sono già innamorata di quest uomo ma non so fino a che punto lui...non andando oltre..fermandosi al necessario! Cercando altre donne... Dicendomi che mi ama  ma... Così ho detto basta! Ho messo la parola fine è sto proiettando un recupero con me stessa e con mio marito per salvare la mia famiglia! Questo anche ad alcune di voi...ad altre sono andata su di giri ma per le parole crude e per me offensive non conoscendo chi sono io realmente! Questo è tutto.. Un abbraccio... Spero solo di andare avanti in questa scelta senza guardarmi indietro... Dico spero perché niente più dell amore è fragile... E l.uomo molto spesso sa cosa dire e fare a una donna innamorata... Un abbraccio


Rileggi Ipazia perché se non parti da te non puoi fare la cosa giusta.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Ma a questo punto, bene cosi, ma l altro? Come l ha presa?


----------



## Ridosola (11 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era nel 3d Adrenalina. Aperto da Oro.
> 
> avevamo deviato sulla "ri-composizione" delle parti del sè che se ne stanno in conflitto una con l'altra e poi fanno casino. E la bambina, quella emozionale, come influenza alcune reazioni nel presente che però riecheggiano quelle antiche.


Grazie mille! Appena ho un pò di tempo vado a leggerlo


----------



## Stellina81 (11 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto, bene cosi, ma l altro? Come l ha presa?


Non lo accetta!...mi scrive sempre... Ma io ho il dubbio che scriva con altre in chat quindi non credo gli manchi compagnia! Mi ha detto molte bugie in due anni... Arrivina un punto che devi dire basta x te stessa e x tutto


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non lo accetta!...mi scrive sempre... Ma io ho il dubbio che scriva con altre in chat quindi non credo gli manchi compagnia! Mi ha detto molte bugie in due anni... Arrivina un punto che devi dire basta x te stessa e x tutto


Eh direi...
L importante è che non sia ancora morto come diceva.. 
In queste cose o muori nelle 24 ore successive, o praticamente sei fuori pericolo..


----------



## Falcor (11 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ma io ho il dubbio che scriva con altre in chat quindi non credo gli manchi compagnia! Mi ha detto molte bugie in due anni... Arrivina un punto che devi dire basta x te stessa e x tutto


Mi dici come si passa dal venerarlo e dire che ti ama ed è il re dei minipiny cuorosi e dolciosi a dire che pensi scriva ad altre e ti ha riempito di bugie?

Hai detto basta per magia dopo qualche manciata di post su un forum? Ammazza oh dovrebbero somministrare il forum al post di costosi e lunghi anni dal terapista.


----------



## drusilla (11 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi dici come si passa dal venerarlo e dire che ti ama ed è il re dei minipiny cuorosi e dolciosi a dire che pensi scriva ad altre e ti ha riempito di bugie?
> 
> Hai detto basta per magia dopo qualche manciata di post su un forum? Ammazza oh dovrebbero somministrare il forum al post di costosi e lunghi anni dal terapista.


in effetti. Poi è un copione comune. Ma quanto meno ci è servito per chiacchierare e dare bei consigli, su :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Mi dici come si passa dal venerarlo e dire che ti ama ed è il re dei minipiny cuorosi e dolciosi a dire che pensi scriva ad altre e ti ha riempito di bugie?
> 
> Hai detto basta per magia dopo qualche manciata di post su un forum? Ammazza oh dovrebbero somministrare il forum al post di costosi e lunghi anni dal terapista.


Vuol dir che siamo bravucci.. 

Si potrebbe impostare uno spot pubblicitario sulla scorta della vecchia réclame della alka selzer:

Amante ingombro?
Amante scaltro?

Tradinet ti rimette a posto...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi dici come si passa dal venerarlo e dire che ti ama ed è il re dei minipiny cuorosi e dolciosi a dire che pensi scriva ad altre e ti ha riempito di bugie?
> 
> Hai detto basta per magia dopo qualche manciata di post su un forum? Ammazza oh dovrebbero somministrare il forum al post di costosi e lunghi anni dal terapista.


Già.
Almeno avrebbe dovuto esserci un colpo di scena.


----------



## Stellina81 (11 Luglio 2016)

*Non sono x i colpi di scena*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Già.
> Almeno avrebbe dovuto esserci un colpo di scena.


Quando prendo una decisione solitamente non ci metto mesi ... Mentre dentro.mi facevo mille domande e me le faccio ancora! Ma in un anno.mezzo ho perdonato tante bugie .. Non è andato mai a letto con una donna ma dopo 5 mesi mandare foto sue xxx e dirgli amore ...anche se x gioco è poi con questa ha chiuso ma xche lo scoperto io! A gennaio un gioco con all interno chat ...scoperto vsempre da me in quanto delle volte chiedevo il suo cellulare nutrita da dubbi ! Lui professa e ha sempre detto di amarmi e che non ci può e potrà mai essere nessun altra ...tante parole d amore ma io cercavo dopo queste vicende la verità! Non ha.mai ammesso nulla di quello che ho scoperto... Anche davanti l evidenza! Lui invece sempre geloso nei miei riguardi non mi controllava ma su FB non potevo accettare nuove amicizie o mettere foto! Una fiducia combattuta da parte mia... Poi mi bastava vederlo ..le sue parole e la sua dolcezza mi convincevano.... Credo che lui.mi.ama solo che secondo me non riesce a essere del tutto sincero ..forse gli piace fare il conquistatore ma più in là non sarebbe andato mai... Poi arriviamo alla mia decisione... Probabilmente giunta sia per questo sia x un confronto con voi...un confronto e uno sfogo mai avuto prima! Rifletti e scelgo di risanare la mia famiglia... Ammetto a me stessa che mi stavo estraniando dalla mia realtà mentre lui l aveva ben salda... Mentre io ero disposta a tutto lui no...mentre io ero.stata sempre fedele anche solo in chat non mi.passava proprio x la testa cercare altro..lui la fatto...poi tutto questo è lo sfogo qui mi hanno fatto dire basta! Lui sostiene di non avere nessuna.. Di amarmi... Che il.mio dubitare e il non crederlo sta distruggendo tutto e questo gli fa male... Ma non posso dare tutto a un uomo che non è disposto a quel tutto...se pur non mi abbia mai lasciato nemmeno quando lo ha scoperto sua moglie... Ma non ha.mai.parlato di altro... X lui sono solo l amante con cui sta bene... Che ama e che non può avere... Io posso solo distruggermi in tutto questo


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2016)

Dev'essere stata una decisione molto sofferta, la tua... ma avevi troppi campanelli d'allarme che suonavano.
Facci sapere come stai 
Se hai bisogno, noi siamo qui!:abbraccio:​


----------



## disincantata (12 Luglio 2016)

Brava STELLINA81, hai preso la decisione giusta, cerca di non farti piu'  intortare da belle parole con promesse da nulla.

Soprattutto cerca di conoscerti meglio, goditi la vita ed i bambini, perche'  poi crescono e  non sempre restano vicino a noi.

Farei carte false per averle ancora piccole le mie figlie, e mi adorano, ognuna a modo suo, ma non e' come averle piccole e sempre con te.

Cerca di divertirti con loro e per loro. Programma una bella vacanza per  voi 4 e sorprendi  un po' tuo marito.

:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Quando prendo una decisione solitamente non ci metto mesi ... Mentre dentro.mi facevo mille domande e me le faccio ancora! Ma in un anno.mezzo ho perdonato tante bugie .. Non è andato mai a letto con una donna ma dopo 5 mesi mandare foto sue xxx e dirgli amore ...anche se x gioco è poi con questa ha chiuso ma xche lo scoperto io! A gennaio un gioco con all interno chat ...scoperto vsempre da me in quanto delle volte chiedevo il suo cellulare nutrita da dubbi ! Lui professa e ha sempre detto di amarmi e che non ci può e potrà mai essere nessun altra ...tante parole d amore ma io cercavo dopo queste vicende la verità! Non ha.mai ammesso nulla di quello che ho scoperto... Anche davanti l evidenza! Lui invece sempre geloso nei miei riguardi non mi controllava ma su FB non potevo accettare nuove amicizie o mettere foto! Una fiducia combattuta da parte mia... Poi mi bastava vederlo ..le sue parole e la sua dolcezza mi convincevano.... Credo che lui.mi.ama solo che secondo me non riesce a essere del tutto sincero ..forse gli piace fare il conquistatore ma più in là non sarebbe andato mai... Poi arriviamo alla mia decisione... Probabilmente giunta sia per questo sia x un confronto con voi...un confronto e uno sfogo mai avuto prima! Rifletti e scelgo di risanare la mia famiglia... Ammetto a me stessa che mi stavo estraniando dalla mia realtà mentre lui l aveva ben salda... Mentre io ero disposta a tutto lui no...mentre io ero.stata sempre fedele anche solo in chat non mi.passava proprio x la testa cercare altro..lui la fatto...poi tutto questo è lo sfogo qui mi hanno fatto dire basta! Lui sostiene di non avere nessuna.. Di amarmi... Che il.mio dubitare e il non crederlo sta distruggendo tutto e questo gli fa male... Ma non posso dare tutto a un uomo che non è disposto a quel tutto...se pur non mi abbia mai lasciato nemmeno quando lo ha scoperto sua moglie... Ma non ha.mai.parlato di altro... X lui sono solo l amante con cui sta bene... Che ama e che non può avere... Io posso solo distruggermi in tutto questo


Coraggio ce la farai


----------



## disincantata (12 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi dici come si passa dal venerarlo e dire che ti ama ed è il re dei minipiny cuorosi e dolciosi a dire che pensi scriva ad altre e ti ha riempito di bugie?
> 
> Hai detto basta per magia dopo qualche manciata di post su un forum? Ammazza oh dovrebbero somministrare il forum al post di costosi e lunghi anni dal terapista.


E' GIOVANE, ha ammesso di esser confusa, fragile, andrebbe incoraggiata in questa che e' sicuramente la decisione giusta per lei.

Ha fatto bene e le auguro di non cedere piu' a quell'individuio, in andropausa,  che approfitta proprio delle sue  debolezze  ed in piu'  non si accontenta di avere un amante giovane e di poterla vedere tutti i giorni, ne cerca altre virtuali o meno dice bugie, e le fa rischiare la famiglia sentendosi lui al sicuro.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Quando prendo una decisione solitamente non ci metto mesi ... Mentre dentro.mi facevo mille domande e me le faccio ancora! Ma in un anno.mezzo ho perdonato tante bugie .. Non è andato mai a letto con una donna ma dopo 5 mesi mandare foto sue xxx e dirgli amore ...anche se x gioco è poi con questa ha chiuso ma xche lo scoperto io! A gennaio un gioco con all interno chat ...scoperto vsempre da me in quanto delle volte chiedevo il suo cellulare nutrita da dubbi ! Lui professa e ha sempre detto di amarmi e che non ci può e potrà mai essere nessun altra ...tante parole d amore ma io cercavo dopo queste vicende la verità! Non ha.mai ammesso nulla di quello che ho scoperto... Anche davanti l evidenza! Lui invece sempre geloso nei miei riguardi non mi controllava ma su FB non potevo accettare nuove amicizie o mettere foto! Una fiducia combattuta da parte mia... Poi mi bastava vederlo ..le sue parole e la sua dolcezza mi convincevano.... Credo che lui.mi.ama solo che secondo me non riesce a essere del tutto sincero ..forse gli piace fare il conquistatore ma più in là non sarebbe andato mai... Poi arriviamo alla mia decisione... Probabilmente giunta sia per questo sia x un confronto con voi...un confronto e uno sfogo mai avuto prima! Rifletti e scelgo di risanare la mia famiglia... Ammetto a me stessa che mi stavo estraniando dalla mia realtà mentre lui l aveva ben salda... Mentre io ero disposta a tutto lui no...mentre io ero.stata sempre fedele anche solo in chat non mi.passava proprio x la testa cercare altro..lui la fatto...poi tutto questo è lo sfogo qui mi hanno fatto dire basta! Lui sostiene di non avere nessuna.. Di amarmi... Che il.mio dubitare e il non crederlo sta distruggendo tutto e questo gli fa male... Ma non posso dare tutto a un uomo che non è disposto a quel tutto...se pur non mi abbia mai lasciato nemmeno quando lo ha scoperto sua moglie... Ma non ha.mai.parlato di altro... X lui sono solo l amante con cui sta bene... Che ama e che non può avere... Io posso solo distruggermi in tutto questo


Brava [MENTION=6779]Stellina81[/MENTION]!!

Adesso tieni botta...e se dovesse capitare che hai bisogno di ri-verificare cose, ascoltati e verifica. 
Ma prima di andare, accertati di avere l'orecchio interiore puntato su di te. E non su di lui. 

Come già detto...sei la benvenuta, quando vuoi


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha risposto che.non possono scoprirci perché stiamo sempre attenti.


Questa è la frase più RIDICOLA che ho letto in due anni di forum.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa è la frase più RIDICOLA che ho letto in due anni di forum.


soprattutto perchè nel caso di Stellina credo che lo sappiano anche i bimbi dell'asilo del paese, della sua relazione.


----------



## Stellina81 (13 Luglio 2016)

*Sono al limite della sopportazione*



ipazia ha detto:


> Brava [MENTION=6779]Stellina81[/MENTION]!!
> 
> Adesso tieni botta...e se dovesse capitare che hai bisogno di ri-verificare cose, ascoltati e verifica.
> Ma prima di andare, accertati di avere l'orecchio interiore puntato su di te. E non su di lui.
> ...


Stanca. ..al limite... Non so più che pensare ... Lui continua a tartassarmi. ... Mi dice che non ha un cazzo si nessuna...proprio così. . che non gli importa di nessuna ...che non può vivere senza di me.... Che non posso lasciarlo...non può finire il nostro amore.... Insomma continue parole ...che fanno male.... Che ti indeboliscono....dal altra parte poi combatto con mio marito tentando di cambiarlo... Sono riuscita a uscire tutti insieme un paio di sere...lo tiro a fare cose insieme ...ma dopo qualche ora ripiomba sul suo telefono o PC e addio mondo... Mi sento stanca di tutto


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Stanca. ..al limite... Non so più che pensare ... Lui continua a tartassarmi. ... Mi dice che non ha un cazzo si nessuna...proprio così. . che non gli importa di nessuna ...che non può vivere senza di me.... Che non posso lasciarlo...non può finire il nostro amore.... Insomma continue parole ...che fanno male.... Che ti indeboliscono....dal altra parte poi combatto con mio marito tentando di cambiarlo... Sono riuscita a uscire tutti insieme un paio di sere...lo tiro a fare cose insieme ...ma dopo qualche ora ripiomba sul suo telefono o PC e addio mondo... Mi sento stanca di tutto


la necrofilia dei sentimenti non la capisco.


----------



## Stellina81 (13 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Dev'essere stata una decisione molto sofferta, la tua... ma avevi troppi campanelli d'allarme che suonavano.
> Facci sapere come stai
> Se hai bisogno, noi siamo qui!:abbraccio:​


Ciao grazie... Ma inutile negare che sto male! Mi sento stanca... Confusa... Perché cmq due anni sono tanti e lui mi ha dato tanto... Esperienza più maturità... Mi è stato vicino nei brutti.momenti... Lo stesso anche io... Chiudere non è stato facile... Ma non è bello nemmeno soffrire sapendo di fare tutto di nascosto... È una situazione difficile... Se solo non lo amassi sarebbe tutto più semplice


----------



## Stellina81 (13 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la necrofilia dei sentimenti non la capisco.


Che vuoi dire


----------



## mistral (13 Luglio 2016)

In ogni caso ,non dovesse andare con tuo marito,la soluzione non è quella che hai al momento tra le mani.
Hai l'età per poterti rifare una vita con un uomo migliore di questo individuo ,cadere dalla padella alla brace è un attimo,cerca di non rimanere impantanata in una situazione che può solo peggiorare la tua vita e farti perdere gli anni migliori.


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire


che tuo marito non ha alcun interesse a coltivare il vostro matrimonio ed il tuo (ex?) amante rivuole il suo giochino per il semplice motivo che a 54 anni mettersi lì a trovarne un'altra che penda delle sue labbra come te non gli ricapita.


tu continui a ritenere che la tua esistenza sia in funzione di un uomo e ok, a tanti non andrà bene come concetto, ma se è la cosa che ti fa stare bene, che sia.

però almeno trovati uno che non ti consideri solo una da portare in camporella o la sguattera di casa.


invece stai cercando di rianimare un cadavere, mentre un fantasma t'insegue.


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao grazie... Ma inutile negare che sto male! Mi sento stanca... Confusa... Perché cmq due anni sono tanti e lui mi ha dato tanto... Esperienza più maturità... Mi è stato vicino nei brutti.momenti... Lo stesso anche io... Chiudere non è stato facile... Ma non è bello nemmeno soffrire sapendo di fare tutto di nascosto... È una situazione difficile... Se solo non lo amassi sarebbe tutto più semplice


La distanza può essere dolorosa, è vero, ma è insostituibile per fare chiarezza dentro di sè. Prenditelo tutto per te, questo tempo che ti serve... farà sempre meno male, vedrai 




mistral ha detto:


> In ogni caso ,non dovesse andare con tuo marito,la soluzione non è quella che hai al momento tra le mani.
> Hai l'età per poterti rifare una vita con un uomo migliore di questo individuo ,cadere dalla padella alla brace è un attimo,cerca di non rimanere impantanata in una situazione che può solo peggiorare la tua vita e farti perdere gli anni migliori.


Condivido


----------



## Stellina81 (13 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> In ogni caso ,non dovesse andare con tuo marito,la soluzione non è quella che hai al momento tra le mani.
> Hai l'età per poterti rifare una vita con un uomo migliore di questo individuo ,cadere dalla padella alla brace è un attimo,cerca di non rimanere impantanata in una situazione che può solo peggiorare la tua vita e farti perdere gli anni migliori.


Sicuramente di possibilità ne avrei tante ma non ho proprio la voglia né il.pensiero di farmi un altra storia male che vada... Non sono proprio predisposta .... Questa storia mi ha molto marchiata... Nonostante sia io che lui siamo stati due amanti ci siamo vissuti intensamente nel quotidiano.... A volte penso che non mi abbia amata altre che forse mi sbaglio.. Che forse mi ama... Altre non penso a un bel.niente perché completamente confusa... Eppure mi dico pensandoci... Caspita ha rischiato cmq ogni giorno x vedermi... Poteva trovare una scusa x lasciarmi... Xche non vuole farlo?/e non lo ha mai fatto?? X sesso?


----------



## Stellina81 (13 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> In ogni caso ,non dovesse andare con tuo marito,la soluzione non è quella che hai al momento tra le mani.
> Hai l'età per poterti rifare una vita con un uomo migliore di questo individuo ,cadere dalla padella alla brace è un attimo,cerca di non rimanere impantanata in una situazione che può solo peggiorare la tua vita e farti perdere gli anni migliori.





perplesso ha detto:


> che tuo marito non ha alcun interesse a coltivare il vostro matrimonio ed il tuo (ex?) amante rivuole il suo giochino per il semplice motivo che a 54 anni mettersi lì a trovarne un'altra che penda delle sue labbra come te non gli ricapita.
> 
> 
> tu continui a ritenere che la tua esistenza sia in funzione di un uomo e ok, a tanti non andrà bene come concetto, ma se è la cosa che ti fa stare bene, che sia.
> ...


Ho sbagliato tutti due uomini in poche parole mi atai dicendo... Bhe..probabile... Cmq giusto x cronaca credo che lui..(amante) se vuole ne troverebbe x sesso....non serve poi tanto l amore se un uomo vuole divertirsi anzi sarebbe meglio se non ci fosse...


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tutti due uomini in poche parole mi atai dicendo... Bhe..probabile... Cmq giusto x cronaca credo che lui..(amante) se vuole ne troverebbe x sesso....non serve poi tanto l amore se un uomo vuole divertirsi anzi sarebbe meglio se non ci fosse...


benedetta donna, io mi esprimerò anche male, ma pure tu ci metti del tuo.

io non ti ho parlato di come scopa(va)te, ma di come tu pendessi dalle labbra del tuo amante.


lo so pure io che per fare sesso si trova, a cercare.   ma a lui oltre il sesso da te aveva la DEVOZIONE.


Capisci?  tu gli eri DEVOTA.     e ritrovala, a 54 anni, una con 20 anni di meno così devota.   per questo non ti lascia andare.


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Stanca. ..al limite... Non so più che pensare ... Lui continua a tartassarmi. ... Mi dice che non ha un cazzo si nessuna...proprio così. . che non gli importa di nessuna ...che non può vivere senza di me.... Che non posso lasciarlo...non può finire il nostro amore.... Insomma continue parole ...che fanno male.... Che ti indeboliscono....dal altra parte poi combatto con mio marito tentando di cambiarlo... Sono riuscita a uscire tutti insieme un paio di sere...lo tiro a fare cose insieme ...ma dopo qualche ora ripiomba sul suo telefono o PC e addio mondo... Mi sento stanca di tutto


Ciao, tieni duro, scendi sul pratico, con l'amante digli che ti serve tempo, che non ti scocci. Col marito prova una terapia d' urto, tiragli una martellata sul cellulare chiisà che si svegli, anzi no, digli che se continua a farsi i cavoli suoi chiedi il divorzio (che poi pure sarebbe vero).
Chiedi, chiedi, chiedi, stressalo, anche dovesse finire male in famiglia almeno potrai uscirne sapendo di averle provate tutte.
Il punto è riuscire a comunicargli il tuo disagio, in qualche modo.


----------



## mistral (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma non ha senso il tormentarti sul pensiero che lui ti ami o no,se sei solo un trofeo che pettina il suo ego oppure altro.Il punto  è che è una storia che non ti porterà in nessun bel posto e stai certa che lui cinquantaquattrenne con moglie a casa e figli ormai fuori dalle scatole,l'ultimo pensiero che ha è quello di ricominciare da capo e giocare alla famiglia felice salvo che se scoperto venisse accompagnato alla porta con un calcio nel deretano.Senza contare che quando tu avrai la sua età lui sarà ottantenne,ora ti tormenti e ti perdi la tua vita poi farai la badante.....
Affronta tuo marito e mettilo al corrente con le buone o con le cattive del tuo disagio ed agisci di conseguenza alla luce del sole.

ps: se può esserti di aiuto  ti racconto come un marito traditore che vuole rimanere sotto il tetto coniugale,una volta scoperto ,descrive la "donna leggera "che gliel'ha sbattuta in faccia e il sesso ,OVVIAMENTE scadente e RARISSIMO che ha fatto con lei.
Inoltre,se come scrivi vivi in un paesino del sud ,il marchio di "rovinafamiglie" te lo vedrai appioppato a vita ,per la famiglia lui sarà solo un povero cretino circuito dalla trentenne in cerca di un diversivo ,per gli amici del bar sport invece un gran figo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2016)

Ti hanno dato tanti ottimi spunti.Sarei superflua...Ma ho letto che stai riprovando con tuo marito e volevo augurarti in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Stellina81 (14 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti hanno dato tanti ottimi spunti.Sarei superflua...Ma ho letto che stai riprovando con tuo marito e volevo augurarti in bocca al lupo.


Grazie ci sto provando...


----------



## Stellina81 (14 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso il tormentarti sul pensiero che lui ti ami o no,se sei solo un trofeo che pettina il suo ego oppure altro.Il punto  è che è una storia che non ti porterà in nessun bel posto e stai certa che lui cinquantaquattrenne con moglie a casa e figli ormai fuori dalle scatole,l'ultimo pensiero che ha è quello di ricominciare da capo e giocare alla famiglia felice salvo che se scoperto venisse accompagnato alla porta con un calcio nel deretano.Senza contare che quando tu avrai la sua età lui sarà ottantenne,ora ti tormenti e ti perdi la tua vita poi farai la badante.....
> Affronta tuo marito e mettilo al corrente con le buone o con le cattive del tuo disagio ed agisci di conseguenza alla luce del sole.
> 
> ps: se può esserti di aiuto  ti racconto come un marito traditore che vuole rimanere sotto il tetto coniugale,una volta scoperto ,descrive la "donna leggera "che gliel'ha sbattuta in faccia e il sesso ,OVVIAMENTE scadente e RARISSIMO che ha fatto con lei.
> Inoltre,se come scrivi vivi in un paesino del sud ,il marchio di "rovinafamiglie" te lo vedrai appioppato a vita ,per la famiglia lui sarà solo un povero cretino circuito dalla trentenne in cerca di un diversivo ,per gli amici del bar sport invece un gran figo.


 Ma sai delle volte ti fai delle domande necessarie !!! se tutto questo tempo lui sia stato sincero oppure no?...se mi abbia amata come dice di amarmi oppure era un teatretto per avermi e basta?... Ti fai queste domande perché hai vissuto del tempo insieme e hai dato te stessa a un uomo ..condiviso la vita di tutti i giorni! Quindi inevitabilmente te le poni....Probabilmente x lui come avete detto sono anche una specie di miracolo ...sa che un altra giovane e bella non passa tutti i giorni a 54 anni..soprattutto innamorata! Ma un uomo potrebbe spingersi mi chiedo a tanto? A piangere a stare male a cercarmi sempre a dirmi continuamente ti amo...a scrivermi rischiando di essere scoperto... Non sarebbe più facile del sesso se voleva solo quello...domande che ti poni..anche se inutili ma servono anche x capire


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ma sai delle volte ti fai delle domande necessarie !!! s*e tutto questo tempo lui sia stato sincero* oppure no?...*se mi abbia amata come dice* di amarmi oppure era un teatretto per avermi e basta?... Ti fai queste domande perché hai vissuto del tempo insieme e hai dato te stessa a un uomo ..*condiviso la vita di tutti i giorni!* Quindi inevitabilmente te le poni....Probabilmente x lui come avete detto sono anche una specie di miracolo ...sa che un altra giovane e bella non passa tutti i giorni a 54 anni..soprattutto innamorata! Ma un uomo *potrebbe spingersi mi chiedo a tanto? A piangere a stare male a cercarmi sempre a dirmi continuamente ti amo*...a scrivermi rischiando di essere scoperto... Non sarebbe più facile del sesso se voleva solo quello...domande che ti poni..anche se inutili ma servono anche x capire


Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa? 
Immagino che la risposta sia sempre NO.

E allora, che cosa cambia se ti ama o no???
Tu sei infelice. Punto.
E sai che devi fare qualcosa per venirne fuori. I sentimenti del tuo ex amante sono l'ultima delle preoccupazioni che devi avere!

Se proprio devi farti delle domande, ponitele su tuo marito e sui suoi sentimenti per te e sui tuoi per lui. E' con lui che hai fatto i figli, che hai messo su un progetto per la vita. Quindi falle anche a lui, le tue domande; chiedigli dove pensa di andare così, chiedigli di occuparsi di voi, finché un voi ancora c'è.

Infine, e scusami, ma qui ci andrò giù piatta, quello che hai fatto con il tuo amante è tutto fuorché ciò che ho evidenziato in rosso. Vedersi un'ora al giorno e *raccontarsi *le proprie vite può far sentire meno soli, ma la vita vera non l'avete *condivisa *nemmeno per sogno. Non c'eravate a fare la spesa, a pagare le bollette, alle pizzate con gli amici e nemmeno quando i figli avevano la febbre o provavano a ripetere la poesia per il giorno dopo. 

Svegliati, Stellina, dai. Te lo dico con affetto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
> Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
> Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
> Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa?
> ...


Bisogna assolutamente aumentare il numero dei Verdi. :up:


----------



## Stellina81 (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
> Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
> Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
> Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa?
> ...


Queste cose le ho.pensate anche io.... Credimi ...ogni giorno!! È vero...ogni risposta porta a quello che hai scritto... A un No! E anche l evidenza dei fatti... Perché lui dopo un ora con me rientra a casa e si mi continua a scrivere e raccontare ..quello che faceva o non faceva.. In famiglia o con sua moglie.. I suoi problemi e il suo lavoro... Ma non erano con me...era la sua vita! Io avevo la mia... In tutto questo eravamo disconnessi e lui certamente non sarebbe mai stato disposto a cambiarla... Aveva la famiglia perfetta e l amante che gli dava ciò che aveva bisogno... Non ti do torto...entrambi siamo colpevoli dello stesso inganno forse...la differenza la facevano i sentimenti... Era questo che volevo dire


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2016)

O





Olimpia ha detto:


> Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
> Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
> Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
> Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa?
> ...



Condivido. :up:
OT: Olimpia, bella e vera la frase del tuo avatar, mi piace molto Bansky.
Chissà se un giorno ci racconterai la tua storia.    Fine OT.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ma sai delle volte ti fai delle domande necessarie !!! se tutto questo tempo lui sia stato sincero oppure no?...se mi abbia amata come dice di amarmi oppure era un teatretto per avermi e basta?... Ti fai queste domande perché hai vissuto del tempo insieme e hai dato te stessa a un uomo ..condiviso la vita di tutti i giorni! Quindi inevitabilmente te le poni....Probabilmente x lui come avete detto sono anche una specie di miracolo ...sa che un altra giovane e bella non passa tutti i giorni a 54 anni..soprattutto innamorata! *Ma un uomo potrebbe spingersi mi chiedo a tanto? A piangere a stare male a cercarmi sempre a dirmi continuamente ti amo...a scrivermi rischiando di essere scoperto...* Non sarebbe più facile del sesso se voleva solo quello...domande che ti poni..anche se inutili ma servono anche x capire


Per quanto sia difficile leggere dentro l'animo degli umani, la risposta potrebbe anche essere si.

Ti invito a riflettere sul fatto che a volte l'amore si confonde e si mischia con la vanagloria in modo indistinguibile persino da chi prova quei sentimenti, e aggiungo che volere il bene di una persona non sempre coincide con la volontà di possesso, se per te è meglio stare con la tua famiglia (o da sola) il tuo amante dovrebbe farsi carico la responsabilità di condividere e assecondare la tua decisione - Se ti vuole bene -.

Poi son d'accordo con Olimpia, nella tua situazione non è così importante.


----------



## Stellina81 (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
> Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
> Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
> Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa?
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Per quanto sia difficile leggere dentro l'animo degli umani, la risposta potrebbe anche essere si.
> 
> Ti invito a riflettere sul fatto che a volte l'amore si confonde e si mischia con la vanagloria in modo indistinguibile persino da chi prova quei sentimenti, e aggiungo che volere il bene di una persona non sempre coincide con la volontà di possesso, se per te è meglio stare con la tua famiglia (o da sola) il tuo amante dovrebbe farsi carico la responsabilità di condividere e assecondare la tua decisione - Se ti vuole bene -.
> 
> Poi son d'accordo con Olimpia, nella tua situazione non è così importante.


Con voi sono sincera ....anzi per la prima volta libera di dire tutto ed esternare tutti i miei pensieri.... Mai in due anni lo avevo fatto a nessuno e forse questo mi ha aiutata molto! Il problema è che lui non si capacita di stare senza di me... Me lo da presente ogni giorno e questa situazione visto i.miei sentimenti mi potrebbe far cedere...ho paura di non farcela! Che mi manchi a tal punto da stare così male da rivederlo .... Forse per questo cerco di dire a me stessa che non mi ha mai amata ... Credendo in questo forse sarò più forte e decisa ad andare avanti! Chi combatte con i sentimenti può capire! Ragione e cuore si contrappongono! È un conflitto... Nonostante sappia come avete detto che devo venirne fuori... Perché cmq si soffre e non si ha scelta


----------



## Skorpio (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Con voi sono sincera ....anzi per la prima volta libera di dire tutto ed esternare tutti i miei pensieri.... Mai in due anni lo avevo fatto a nessuno e forse questo mi ha aiutata molto!* Il problema è che lui non si capacita di stare senza di me... *Me lo da presente ogni giorno e questa situazione visto i.miei sentimenti mi potrebbe far cedere...ho paura di non farcela! Che mi manchi a tal punto da stare così male da rivederlo .... Forse per questo cerco di dire a me stessa che non mi ha mai amata ... Credendo in questo forse sarò più forte e decisa ad andare avanti! Chi combatte con i sentimenti può capire! Ragione e cuore si contrappongono! È un conflitto... Nonostante sappia come avete detto che devo venirne fuori... Perché cmq si soffre e non si ha scelta


Beh.. intanto gli potresti far presente che credeva di morire, e non è ancora morto...

così.. per iniziare un pò a levar di giro qualche "stronzata" con cui in passato si è espresso per manifestarti il suo attaccamento a te... 

che non si capaciti va bene, che ne sarebbe morto era una stronzata.. e dopo l'odore è arrivato il momento di mettere sul vostro tavolo anche ciò che faceva odore

se non lo metti in difficoltà, e subisci soltanto il suo malessere, probabilmente potresti restarne investita

è anche il momento per far emergere tutta l'inadeguatezza e l'esagerazione di una serie di cose che ti ha detto nel tempo... 
anche se capisco che crederci alla lettera è bello e rassicurante


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Con voi sono sincera ....anzi per la prima volta libera di dire tutto ed esternare tutti i miei pensieri.... Mai in due anni lo avevo fatto a nessuno e forse questo mi ha aiutata molto! Il problema è che lui non si capacita di stare senza di me... Me lo da presente ogni giorno e questa situazione visto i.miei sentimenti mi potrebbe far cedere...ho paura di non farcela! Che mi manchi a tal punto da stare così male da rivederlo .... Forse per questo cerco di dire a me stessa che non mi ha mai amata ... Credendo in questo forse sarò più forte e decisa ad andare avanti! *Chi combatte con i sentimenti può capire!* Ragione e cuore si contrappongono! È un conflitto... Nonostante sappia come avete detto che devo venirne fuori... Perché cmq si soffre e non si ha scelta


Ti capisco, ti capiamo, in fondo chi non ha combattuto nella sua vita la tua stessa battaglia?

Dai ricordi che ho, perchè grazie al cielo per me è passato molto tempo, devo dire che ero arrivato ad un punto di conflittualità con me stesso da sentirlo quasi come una lacerazione, poi a un certo punto ha preso il sopravvento lo spirito di sopravvivenza e ho vissuto il distacco come una sorta di liberazione, di volontà a ripartire a una nuova vita.
In fondo devi pensare in modo più fiducioso al tuo futuro, per la serenità che ti sarà indispensabile per allevare bene i tuoi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Con voi sono sincera ....anzi per la prima volta libera di dire tutto ed esternare tutti i miei pensieri.... Mai in due anni lo avevo fatto a nessuno e forse questo mi ha aiutata molto! Il problema è che lui non si capacita di stare senza di me... Me lo da presente ogni giorno e questa situazione visto i.miei sentimenti mi potrebbe far cedere...ho paura di non farcela! Che mi manchi a tal punto da stare così male da rivederlo .... Forse per questo cerco di dire a me stessa che non mi ha mai amata ... Credendo in questo forse sarò più forte e decisa ad andare avanti! Chi combatte con i sentimenti può capire! Ragione e cuore si contrappongono! È un conflitto... Nonostante sappia come avete detto che devo venirne fuori... Perché cmq si soffre e non si ha scelta


C'è un link nel thread Amore per valutare di quale amore si tratta.
Ma per me è imprescindibile il voler bene. Tu ami i tuoi figli. Li faresti soffrire ricattandoli?
Non dubito che ci siano genitori che lo fanno, ma non li amano.


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. intanto gli potresti far presente che credeva di morire, e non è ancora morto...
> 
> così.. per iniziare un pò a levar di giro qualche "stronzata" con cui in passato si è espresso per manifestarti il suo attaccamento a te...
> 
> ...


Quoto a piene mani!

Stellina, dai... Per 23 ore al giorni finora si è capacitato benissimo di stare senza di te 

Casomai non ha mai preso in considerazione di stare senza sua moglie o la sua famiglia, altrimenti avrebbe preso decisioni differenti e detto cose diverse. 

Tu sei un di più. Che evidentemente gli rendeva la vita migliore o più leggera, questo sì, ma comunque un accessorio. Le cose indispensabili si sono dimostrate altre.

Impediscigli di imbottirti la testa di dichiarazioni da telenovela sudamericana o da drammone romantico o comunque proteggi te stessa dal crederci. I fatti dicono cose diverse dalle parole mirabolanti che leggi o che senti.



spleen ha detto:


> *Ti capisco, ti capiamo, in fondo chi non ha combattuto nella sua vita la tua stessa battaglia?
> 
> Dai ricordi che ho, perchè grazie al cielo per me è passato molto tempo, devo dire che ero arrivato ad un punto di conflittualità con me stesso da sentirlo quasi come una lacerazione, poi a un certo punto ha preso il sopravvento lo spirito di sopravvivenza e ho vissuto il distacco come una sorta di liberazione, di volontà a ripartire a una nuova vita.*
> In fondo devi pensare in modo più fiducioso al tuo futuro, per la serenità che ti sarà indispensabile per allevare bene i tuoi figli.


Ecco, hai sintetizzato perfettamente anche la mia storia


----------



## drusilla (14 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ti capiamo, in fondo chi non ha combattuto nella sua vita la tua stessa battaglia?
> 
> Dai ricordi che ho, perchè grazie al cielo per me è passato molto tempo, devo dire che ero arrivato ad un punto di conflittualità con me stesso da sentirlo quasi come una lacerazione, poi a un certo punto ha preso il sopravvento lo spirito di sopravvivenza e ho vissuto il distacco come una sorta di liberazione, di volontà a ripartire a una nuova vita.
> In fondo devi pensare in modo più fiducioso al tuo futuro, per la serenità che ti sarà indispensabile per allevare bene i tuoi figli.



queste parole fanno bene anche a me. Grazie saggio uomo.


----------



## Stellina81 (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Quoto a piene mani!
> 
> Stellina, dai... Per 23 ore al giorni finora si è capacitato benissimo di stare senza di te
> 
> ...


Ciao Olimpia..... Nemmeno io.ho preso.in considerazione di lasciare la mia famiglia... Ciò che lui non ha fatto bo detto non lo fatto o detto nemmeno io....sarei disposta se...ma nessuno dei due ha mai parlato di stare insieme oltre quel limite! Io gli parlavo solo delle mie paure...della mia sofferenza... Nonostante questa ho continuato perché si doveva mettere la parola fine altrimenti è nessuno dei due lo ha mai voluto! Sapevamo entrambi che avevamo una famiglia!  Quando sua moglie scopri il mio.msg lui riuscì a dirle tante cazzate che si convinse ma poi lo.mise in riga ....nel senso che gli disse di stare meno al Cell... Di pensare alla famiglia... Controlla i suoi orari... Perché dopo quello ora insieme lui rientrava a casa e doveva dedicarsi a ciò che lei voleva...spesa..uscite..visite.. Ecc .... Quindi x sua moglie non aveva modo ne tempo di fare nulla non sapendo dell ora di uscita dopo... Lui non mi ha mai parlato di crisi...solo di un rapporto freddo ...lo.leggevo pure dai msg di lei...molto distaccati ...è il suo carattere diceva lui! Una donna fredda e capo famiglia.. Insieme abbiamo voluto la nostra storia.. Portata avanti... E lui nonostante tutto mi diceva che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata nemmeno nel.peggiore delle situazioni...con queste promesse ora mi fa sentire in colpa... Mi sento schiacciata ...confusa... Nonostante sapevamo che non c'era futuro ...ma sono io ora a lasciarlo


----------



## patroclo (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao Olimpia..... Nemmeno io.ho preso.in considerazione di lasciare la mia famiglia... Ciò che lui non ha fatto bo detto non lo fatto o detto nemmeno io....sarei disposta se...ma nessuno dei due ha mai parlato di stare insieme oltre quel limite! Io gli parlavo solo delle mie paure...della mia sofferenza... Nonostante questa ho continuato perché si doveva mettere la parola fine altrimenti è nessuno dei due lo ha mai voluto! Sapevamo entrambi che avevamo una famiglia!  Quando sua moglie scopri il mio.msg lui riuscì a dirle tante cazzate che si convinse ma poi lo.mise in riga ....nel senso che gli disse di stare meno al Cell... Di pensare alla famiglia... Controlla i suoi orari... Perché dopo quello ora insieme lui rientrava a casa e doveva dedicarsi a ciò che lei voleva...spesa..uscite..visite.. Ecc .... Quindi x sua moglie non aveva modo ne tempo di fare nulla non sapendo dell ora di uscita dopo... Lui non mi ha mai parlato di crisi...solo di un rapporto freddo ...lo.leggevo pure dai msg di lei...molto distaccati ...è il suo carattere diceva lui! Una donna fredda e capo famiglia.. Insieme abbiamo voluto la nostra storia.. Portata avanti... E lui nonostante tutto mi diceva che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata nemmeno nel.peggiore delle situazioni...*con queste promesse ora mi fa sentire in colpa*... Mi sento schiacciata ...confusa... Nonostante sapevamo che non c'era futuro ...ma sono io ora a lasciarlo



....non offenderti se ti do della "scema".....in realtà non lo penso, solo che sembra che ti comporti come una poco intelligente. Sinceramente per le prime 70 pagine tifavo per voi e per la vostra storia d'amore ( Da amante temo di aver perso una donna meravigliosa) ma poi leggendo di più mi è venuto il dubbio che lui non sia così limpido.
Promette e ripromette ma alla fine ti da e potrà darti solo un'ora al giorno.... se ti accontenti di quella stacci pure, ma non mi pari ( giustamente ) dell'idea.
L'unica cosa che posso augurarti è quella di liberarti degli uomini della tua vita (tutti e due) e trovare una tua dimensione


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao Olimpia..... *Nemmeno io.ho preso.in considerazione di lasciare la mia famiglia...* Ciò che lui non ha fatto bo detto non lo fatto o detto nemmeno io....sarei disposta se...ma nessuno dei due ha mai parlato di stare insieme oltre quel limite! Io gli parlavo solo delle mie paure...della mia sofferenza... Nonostante questa ho continuato perché si doveva mettere la parola fine altrimenti è nessuno dei due lo ha mai voluto! Sapevamo entrambi che avevamo una famiglia!  Quando sua moglie scopri il mio.msg lui riuscì a dirle tante cazzate che si convinse ma poi lo.mise in riga ....nel senso che gli disse di stare meno al Cell... Di pensare alla famiglia... Controlla i suoi orari... Perché dopo quello ora insieme lui rientrava a casa e doveva dedicarsi a ciò che lei voleva...spesa..uscite..visite.. Ecc .... Quindi x sua moglie non aveva modo ne tempo di fare nulla non sapendo dell ora di uscita dopo... Lui non mi ha mai parlato di crisi...solo di un rapporto freddo ...lo.leggevo pure dai msg di lei...molto distaccati ...è il suo carattere diceva lui! Una donna fredda e capo famiglia.. Insieme abbiamo voluto la nostra storia.. Portata avanti... E lui nonostante tutto mi diceva che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata nemmeno nel.peggiore delle situazioni...con queste promesse ora mi fa sentire in colpa... Mi sento schiacciata ...confusa... Nonostante sapevamo che non c'era futuro ...ma sono io ora a lasciarlo



Ah no? Allora avevo capito male.
In questo caso, mi spiego ancora meno perché ci stavi male. 

Non è che forse avete entrambi una bella voglia di drammone romantico, così giusto per movimentare un po' l'esistenza?


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ah no? Allora avevo capito male.
> In questo caso, mi spiego ancora meno perché ci stavi male.
> 
> Non è che forse avete entrambi una bella voglia di drammone romantico, così giusto per movimentare un po' l'esistenza?


Il piacere di soffrire per amore?


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il piacere di soffrire per amore?


rompere la monotonia


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> rompere la monotonia



C'è stato un periodo piatto in cui provavo uno strano sentimento, avevo quasi nostalgia del grande amore sofferto.....

Poi ho capito che non era quello, avevo nostalgia del mio tempo perduto, che è cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il piacere di soffrire per amore?


Ma sì, quello di sentirsi come l'eroina di un romanzo, in mezzo a tempeste e rovesci di fortuna, grandi amori contrastati dal fato, passione e tormento...

Pensa che differenza rispetto a considerare se stessa una donna invisibile agli occhi di chi le sta vicino :nuke:



spleen ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo piatto in cui provavo uno strano sentimento, avevo quasi nostalgia del grande amore sofferto.....
> 
> Poi ho capito che non era quello, avevo *nostalgia del mio tempo perduto*, che è cosa ben diversa.


Stellina attualmente è lontana mille miglia dalla tua consapevolezza, Spleen


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo piatto in cui provavo uno strano sentimento, avevo quasi nostalgia del grande amore sofferto.....
> 
> Poi ho capito che non era quello, avevo nostalgia del mio tempo perduto, che è cosa ben diversa.


ma c'hai messo un po' per capirlo

è che c'è la strana idea che se per star bene nn fai fatica
quello che hai valga poco


----------



## mistral (14 Luglio 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Con voi sono sincera ....anzi per la prima volta libera di dire tutto ed esternare tutti i miei pensieri.... Mai in due anni lo avevo fatto a nessuno e forse questo mi ha aiutata molto! Il problema è che lui non si capacita di stare senza di me... Me lo da presente ogni giorno e questa situazione visto i.miei sentimenti mi potrebbe far cedere...ho paura di non farcela! Che mi manchi a tal punto da stare così male da rivederlo .... Forse per questo cerco di dire a me stessa che non mi ha mai amata ... Credendo in questo forse sarò più forte e decisa ad andare avanti! Chi combatte con i sentimenti può capire! Ragione e cuore si contrappongono! È un conflitto... Nonostante sappia come avete detto che devo venirne fuori... Perché cmq si soffre e non si ha scelta


Non tralasciare il fatto che le sue potrebbero anche essere reazioni di pura gelosia e possessivitá .Sa benissimo che essendo donna,giovane e magari bella ,potresti ,volendo,trovare ciò che vuoi specialmente qualcuno di molto più giovane e prestante di lui e questo rode parecchio in entrambi i sessi.


----------



## mistral (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Noto che sei sempre incagliata nelle stesse domande (quelle in neretto) che facevi all'inizio.
> Sembrerebbe che ti preoccupi di più del tuo amor proprio che della tua salute mentale ed emotiva!
> Facciamo finta che la risposta sia che sì, ti ama e ti ha sempre amato. Cambierebbe qualcosa? Fare l'amante che deve starsene nel cantuccio senza poter ambire a niente di più e di meglio è quello che vuoi? Lo sai anche tu che la risposta è NO.
> Se invece ti ha presa in giro, il meglio che puoi desiderare è un marito assente e un doppiogiochista fuori di casa?
> ...



condivido pienamente tutto il tuo scritto ,specialmente la parte finale.
A meno che due amanti mettano su casa o almeno un pied a terre in affitto insieme con relative bollette parallelamente alla loro vita  ufficiale ,dire di aver condiviso la vita quotidiana non di può sentire....
Con l'amante ci si mostra splendidi splendenti e spesso ci serve da specchio narcisistico ,da spettatore della recita.Non si è sciatti,ci si mette in tiro,si sceglie con cura la biancheria intima e la ceretta brasiliana,si vive anche per anni come fidanzati al primo incontro,se diventasse vita quotidiana addio favola.Se l'amante ti si presenta davanti con un paio di jeans di Armani da 300 euro,il solo tuo pensiero e ruolo sarebbe quello di di esclamare un bel WOOW perché se dopo essersi comprato i jeans ha problemi a pagare la bolletta del gas a te frega una beata cippa,ti fregherebbe molto di più se lo facesse tuo marito.
Viviamo pure la favola ma almeno cerchiamo di esserne consapevoli senza costruire castelli in aria che non esistono.
Mio marito dei grandi discorsi fatti nella  sua relazione extraconiugale ricorda solo "fuffa",uscito dalla bolla tutto quel gran nulla mi sa che lo fa ancora sentire parecchio cretino.


----------



## mistral (14 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Quoto a piene mani!
> 
> Stellina, dai... Per 23 ore al giorni finora si è capacitato benissimo di stare senza di te
> 
> ...


Ti do pienamente ragione ma evidentemente in queste relazioni ci si auto convince di essere indispensabili per l'altro,poi  essere buttati giù dal piedistallo è un attimo e non ci si capacita di dove sia finito tutto quell'ammmmmmore che l'altro ci buttava addosso a secchiate...


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli voglio bene è troppo generico.   anche al cane si vuole bene.   tu a tuo marito vuoi bene come ad un marito o come ad un fratello o come ad un caro amico?
> 
> perchè fa molta differenza.    così fa molta differenza avere chiaro che l'innamoramento non è amore.


Come definiresti l'innamoramento e come l'amore? Grazie


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Come definiresti l'innamoramento e come l'amore? Grazie


l'innamoramento è un fiammifero, l'amore è un camino acceso.

il primo prima o poi si spegne;  il secondo si può mantenere vivo.


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'innamoramento è un fiammifero, l'amore è un camino acceso.
> 
> il primo prima o poi si spegne;  il secondo si può mantenere vivo.


Bene e come fai  a distinguerli?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bene e come fai  a distinguerli?


il tempo è un buon misuratore.


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tempo è un buon misuratore.


Quindi prima devi provare..o no?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi prima devi provare..o no?


direi di sì.   non capisco però dove intendi andare a parare.


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi di sì.   non capisco però dove intendi andare a parare.



Cerco di chiarire i miei dubbi.
Qualcuno parla di anima gemella, ma in realtà come si fa a sapere che la persona che abbiamo trovato è la nostra anima gemella( ammesso che esista)? Prima dovremmo conoscere tutte le persone del mondo per poter dire di aver trovato quella giusta o no?


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cerco di chiarire i miei dubbi.
> Qualcuno parla di anima gemella, ma in realtà come si fa a sapere che la persona che abbiamo trovato è la nostra anima gemella( ammesso che esista)? Prima dovremmo conoscere tutte le persone del mondo per poter dire di aver trovato quella giusta o no?



Ciao

affinché credi che per sapere se hai incontrato l'anima gemella dovresti conoscere tutti su questo pianeta, hai la conferma che non lo hai trovato. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cerco di chiarire i miei dubbi.
> Qualcuno parla di anima gemella, ma in realtà come si fa a sapere che la persona che abbiamo trovato è la nostra anima gemella( ammesso che esista)? Prima dovremmo conoscere tutte le persone del mondo per poter dire di aver trovato quella giusta o no?


Non sposarti adesso :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cerco di chiarire i miei dubbi.
> Qualcuno parla di anima gemella, ma in realtà come si fa a sapere che la persona che abbiamo trovato è la nostra anima gemella( ammesso che esista)? Prima dovremmo conoscere tutte le persone del mondo per poter dire di aver trovato quella giusta o no?


Bisogna avere voglia di provarci e prendere qualche rischio senza basarti sulle definizioni altrui....che poi anche se non fosse l'anima gemella ma un anima che sappia accettarti e starti accanto per quella che sei sarebbe gia una bella scoperta.No?


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non sposarti adesso :carneval:


Azz troppo tardi:rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bisogna avere voglia di provarci e prendere qualche rischio senza basarti sulle definizioni altrui....che poi anche se non fosse l'anima gemella ma un anima che sappia accettarti e starti accanto per quella che sei sarebbe gia una bella scoperta.No?



Sì certo. Io credo che ci siano tante anime belle e che volendo se ne possono incontrare un bel pò ma non significa che l'una vale l'altra.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Azz troppo tardi:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì certo. Io credo che ci siano tante anime belle e che volendo se ne possono incontrare un bel pò ma non significa che l'una vale l'altra.


Decidere il "valore"...Le anime non hanno valore,sono anime e basta.Alcune son piu affini ed altre meno...Ma sempre anime sono.E chi siamo noi per decidere il loro valore?Piuttosto capiamo la vicinanza reciproca,la condivisione di spazi ed emozioni,l'interazione con la nostra di anima....Decidere il loro "valore" ci mette inconsapevolmente su un piedistallo e quando le giudichiamo "meno valorose" rientriamo nel vittismo.Giudicare il valore degli altri è essa stessa una campana di vetro...


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cerco di chiarire i miei dubbi.
> Qualcuno parla di anima gemella, ma in realtà come si fa a sapere che la persona che abbiamo trovato è la nostra anima gemella( ammesso che esista)? Prima dovremmo conoscere tutte le persone del mondo per poter dire di aver trovato quella giusta o no?


L'anima gemella non esiste, è una costruzione sociale o della mente, uno streotipo, una convenzione.
Esistono solo persone, con pari dignità e tutte diverse. Tante (o poche) a seconda delle aspettative possono fare per noi, basta scegliere, e farlo bene, oppure non è mica obbligatorio per legge sceglierne una eh, si puo anche svolazzare di fiore in fiore, cercando possibilmente di non fare del male (e di non farselo).


----------



## Ecate (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì certo. Io credo che ci siano tante anime belle e che volendo se ne possono incontrare un bel pò ma non significa che l'una vale l'altra.


Certo che non sono interscambiabili.
Ma cambiando persona resetti i meccanismi inizialmente, poi ne costruisci di simili se non lavori su te stessa.
Cambiare persona non è cambiare vita. È resettare l'affettività. Non è giusto o sbagliato, ma non è un modo per cambiare vita e per uscire da una bolla. Fuori da una bolla ne trovi un'altra se non parti da te.


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Decidere il "valore"...Le anime non hanno valore,sono anime e basta.Alcune son piu affini ed altre meno...Ma sempre anime sono.E chi siamo noi per decidere il loro valore?Piuttosto capiamo la vicinanza reciproca,la condivisione di spazi ed emozioni,l'interazione con la nostra di anima....Decidere il loro "valore" ci mette inconsapevolmente su un piedistallo e quando le giudichiamo "meno valorose" rientriamo nel vittismo.Giudicare il valore degli altri è essa stessa una campana di vetro...


Non parlavo certo di valore in sè delle anime. Dicevo che  ognuna è diversa e pertanto una può essere più affine alla nostra di un'altra


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'anima gemella non esiste, è una costruzione sociale o della mente, uno streotipo, una convenzione.
> Esistono solo persone, con pari dignità e tutte diverse. Tante (o poche) a seconda delle aspettative possono fare per noi, basta scegliere, e farlo bene, oppure non è mica obbligatorio per legge sceglierne una eh, si puo anche svolazzare di fiore in fiore, cercando possibilmente di non fare del male (e di non farselo).



Sto maturando questa consapevolezza


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Certo che non sono interscambiabili.
> Ma cambiando persona resetti i meccanismi inizialmente, poi ne costruisci di simili se non lavori su te stessa.
> Cambiare persona non è cambiare vita. È resettare l'affettività. Non è giusto o sbagliato, ma non è un modo per cambiare vita e per uscire da una bolla. Fuori da una bolla ne trovi un'altra se non parti da te.


Certo, ma forse nel frattempo hai capito qualcosina in più della vita e non ti intrappoli in una nuova bolla


----------



## giuliarosi (21 Luglio 2016)

*Se sei sicura*

che questo sia l'uomo per te e che può davvero renderti felice dovresti avere il coraggio di costruire qualcosa con lui.
I figli non sono un buon motivo per rimanere insieme ad una persona perchè percepiscono quando in una casa c'è amore o solo fredda convivenza e di sicuro preferirebbero vedere la propria madre felice, anche se di sicuro all'inizio non sarà facile.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2016)

giuliarosi ha detto:


> che questo sia l'uomo per te e che può davvero renderti felice dovresti avere il coraggio di costruire qualcosa con lui.
> I figli non sono un buon motivo per rimanere insieme ad una persona perchè percepiscono quando in una casa c'è amore o solo fredda convivenza e di sicuro preferirebbero vedere la propria madre felice, anche se di sicuro all'inizio non sarà facile.


Questo è quello che si raccontano sempre i genitori ed è un ragionamento che si fa sempre in questi casi. Io credo, per la mia esperienza, che i figli non vogliano primariamente il bene dei genitori ma il proprio e che questo solitamente preveda la presenza di mamma e papà, ovvero di entrambe le persone, insieme, a soddisfare i loro bisogni, affettivi, educativi etc. Non per niente quando si separano o quando i genitori sono troppo concentrati su loro stessi e sui loro problemi e attriti per non pochi figli c'è sofferenza più o meno palesata.


----------



## Piperita (24 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è quello che si raccontano sempre i genitori ed è un ragionamento che si fa sempre in questi casi. Io credo, per la mia esperienza, che i figli non vogliano primariamente il bene dei genitori ma il proprio e che questo solitamente preveda la presenza di mamma e papà, ovvero di entrambe le persone, insieme, a soddisfare i loro bisogni, affettivi, educativi etc. Non per niente quando si separano o quando i genitori sono troppo concentrati su loro stessi e sui loro problemi e attriti per non pochi figli c'è sofferenza più o meno palesata.


La penso esattamente come te
I bambini non accettano che i genitori si separino, solo in casi estremi riescono ad accettarlo razionalmente ma poi le ripercussioni ci sono e si vedono


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2016)

Neanche i genitori sono contenti di separarsi.
E i bambini non sono contenti di un brutto voto, di non giocare la partita, della morte del pesce rosso e della nonna. Ma gli eventi spiacevoli o dolorosi accadono.
Scusate ma  "nessuno pensa ai bambini " lasciamolo al personaggio dei Simpson.
Ci si separa o no per scelte adulte di cui gli adulti si devono assumere la responsabilità anche rispetto ai figli.
Lo sanno i figli di separati, ma anche i figli di non separati che hanno vissuto decenni di tensioni, silenzi e rancori.
Sta agli adulti mediare e rendere comprensibile la realtà ai bambini, qualunque essa sia.
Ai bambini i genitori insegnano le basi dell'amore e non sono belle basi neppure i silenzi.


----------



## Stellina81 (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche i genitori sono contenti di separarsi.
> E i bambini non sono contenti di un brutto voto, di non giocare la partita, della morte del pesce rosso e della nonna. Ma gli eventi spiacevoli o dolorosi accadono.
> Scusate ma  "nessuno pensa ai bambini " lasciamolo al personaggio dei Simpson.
> Ci si separa o no per scelte adulte di cui gli adulti si devono assumere la responsabilità anche rispetto ai figli.
> ...


Ciao ragazze ....vi scrivo perché sono all ennessimo fallimento... Dopo che con forza ho cercato di disssuadere a lui ci siamo incontrati dopo una settimana e tra sofferenza e tutto.il resto ci siamo e mi.sono fatta prendere emotivamente.... Ci continuiamo a vedere un ora al giorno ...ma contino a stare male...anzi peggio! Ho paura che lui possa dimenticarmi o trovare un altra donna..... Non riesco a lasciarlo andare.. Non riusciamo a lasciarci ....nonostante sappiamo che non possiamo stare insieme nonostante abbiamo una famiglia... Nonostante tutto... Lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia ne sua moglie questo lo.compreso benissimo soprattutto x crescere con me i miei due figli poi ....se fossi sola credo sarebbe stato diverso! Per non parlare che non vorrebbe tirare scandali ne farmi passare per quella che non sono... E cosa principale farsi odiare dai suoi figli! In tutto questo siamo così incoscienti da stare insieme.... Ma a che prezzo? Ancora sofferenza... Ancora che io sto male per quelle briciole e una vita che non potremmo mai avere insieme.... Un mio amico a cui mi sono confidata x la prima volta mi ha detto che resterò sola...che mi brucerò ! Adesso sto ritentando con più forza di allontanarmi.... Mi dico xche è successo a me? Stare lontani ci ha comportato gravi problemi di salute a entrambi... Ma stare insieme allevia ma è come medicare le ferite! Non possiamo stare insieme e questo mi rimbomba in testa ogni santo giorno... Quanto è difficile cazxo...nemmeno io.pensavo tanto! Scusate ma questo sfogo lo dovevo fare...al di là delle critiche che mi farete... Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazze ....vi scrivo perché sono all ennessimo fallimento... Dopo che con forza ho cercato di disssuadere a lui ci siamo incontrati dopo una settimana e tra sofferenza e tutto.il resto ci siamo e mi.sono fatta prendere emotivamente.... Ci continuiamo a vedere un ora al giorno ...ma contino a stare male...anzi peggio! Ho paura che lui possa dimenticarmi o trovare un altra donna..... Non riesco a lasciarlo andare.. Non riusciamo a lasciarci ....nonostante sappiamo che non possiamo stare insieme nonostante abbiamo una famiglia... Nonostante tutto... Lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia ne sua moglie questo lo.compreso benissimo soprattutto x crescere con me i miei due figli poi ....se fossi sola credo sarebbe stato diverso! Per non parlare che non vorrebbe tirare scandali ne farmi passare per quella che non sono... E cosa principale farsi odiare dai suoi figli! In tutto questo siamo così incoscienti da stare insieme.... Ma a che prezzo? Ancora sofferenza... Ancora che io sto male per quelle briciole e una vita che non potremmo mai avere insieme.... Un mio amico a cui mi sono confidata x la prima volta mi ha detto che resterò sola...che mi brucerò ! Adesso sto ritentando con più forza di allontanarmi.... Mi dico xche è successo a me? Stare lontani ci ha comportato gravi problemi di salute a entrambi... Ma stare insieme allevia ma è come medicare le ferite! Non possiamo stare insieme e questo mi rimbomba in testa ogni santo giorno... Quanto è difficile cazxo...nemmeno io.pensavo tanto! Scusate ma questo sfogo lo dovevo fare...al di là delle critiche che mi farete... Ciao


Quando si soffre a stare in una situazione che si riconosce senza uscita, credo che si debba riconoscere che il problema siamo noi.
Io credo che lui abbia una personalità narcisistica e che tu abbia bisogni che ti rendono soggiogata a lui.

http://www.psicologiadicoppia.net/


----------



## Stellina81 (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si soffre a stare in una situazione che si riconosce senza uscita, credo che si debba riconoscere che il problema siamo noi.
> Io credo che lui abbia una personalità narcisistica e che tu abbia bisogni che ti rendono soggiogata a lui.
> 
> http://www.psicologiadicoppia.net/


Si chiama solo sofferenza... Perché la vita a volte è ingiusta! Due persone che si amano e vorrebbero viversi ma che non possono farlo ha una sola soluzione.... Allungarla è solo un atroce sofferenza e un giorno arrivare all' irreparabile! È vero che si può scegliere di stare insieme ma nella nostra condizione diventa un caso impossibile! Non voglio passare la mia vita a ferire mio marito con inganni e bugie lui merita di meglio che questo... Non voglio creare un danno emotivo ed esistenziale ai miei figli che ci vedono cmq una famiglia unita ....non voglio da parte sua sfasciare il legame che lo unisce ai suoi figli già grandi....insieme staremmo bene... Sarebbe un sogno...ma non siamo soli ....fare del male a chi vuoi bene significa delle volte rinunciare a qualcosa anche al tuo amore più grande! Lui non è narcisista semplicemente preferisce non lasciarmi invece che guardare la realtà ...si culla pensando di stare insieme in qualche modo piuttosto che non avermi affatto... A volte difficile rinunciare a chi ami...è siccome lui non lo farà mai questa scelta tocca a me...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si chiama solo sofferenza... Perché la vita a volte è ingiusta! Due persone che si amano e vorrebbero viversi ma che non possono farlo ha una sola soluzione.... Allungarla è solo un atroce sofferenza e un giorno arrivare all' irreparabile! È vero che si può scegliere di stare insieme ma nella nostra condizione diventa un caso impossibile! Non voglio passare la mia vita a ferire mio marito con inganni e bugie lui merita di meglio che questo... Non voglio creare un danno emotivo ed esistenziale ai miei figli che ci vedono cmq una famiglia unita ....non voglio da parte sua sfasciare il legame che lo unisce ai suoi figli già grandi....insieme staremmo bene... Sarebbe un sogno...ma non siamo soli ....fare del male a chi vuoi bene significa delle volte rinunciare a qualcosa anche al tuo amore più grande! Lui non è narcisista semplicemente preferisce non lasciarmi invece che guardare la realtà ...si culla pensando di stare insieme in qualche modo piuttosto che non avermi affatto... A volte difficile rinunciare a chi ami...è siccome lui non lo farà mai questa scelta tocca a me...


Cosa c'entra l'amore?


----------



## Stellina81 (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'amore?


Non stiamo insieme x sesso...x svago....x passare il tempo... Non siamo insieme da così tanto xche un giorno abbiamo detto..complichiamoci la vita.... Ci siamo innamorati...forse può succedere non credi?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non stiamo insieme x sesso...x svago....x passare il tempo... Non siamo insieme da così tanto xche un giorno abbiamo detto..complichiamoci la vita.... Ci siamo innamorati...forse può succedere non credi?


No.
Quando sei impegnat* scegli di innamorarti continuando a frequentare una persona per la quale provi interesse, consapevole che stai evadendo dalla vita in cui hai impegni, per evitare di affrontare i problemi.
Il fatto che questa evasione peggiori i problemi, non cambia il fatto che il meccanismo sia questo.
Tu continui a volere sentirti l'eroina di una travolgente storia d'amore.
Annulli ogni riflessione razionale e ogni invito al senso VERO di responsabilità. Anche questa è una scelta.


----------



## Stellina81 (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Quando sei impegnat* scegli di innamorarti continuando a frequentare una persona per la quale provi interesse, consapevole che stai evadendo dalla vita in cui hai impegni, per evitare di affrontare i problemi.
> Il fatto che questa evasione peggiori i problemi, non cambia il fatto che il meccanismo sia questo.
> Tu continui a volere sentirti l'eroina di una travolgente storia d'amore.
> Annulli ogni riflessione razionale e ogni invito al senso VERO di responsabilità. Anche questa è una scelta.


Non voglio sentirmi eroina di nulla...è solo successo.... Se volevo evadere come dici tu lo avrei fatto anche anni fa... Non sono una donna che tradisce semplicemente x evadere... Ho sempre affrontato i.problemi molte volte anche sola ...senza l aiuto di nessuno! Inconsapevolmente ho iniziato questa storia con mille paure ...avevo bisogno d amore questo si....e lo trovato..non è solo ciò che vorrei è che volevo ... A volte non si ragiona su certe scelte ...siamo essere umani non robot


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Non voglio sentirmi eroina di nulla...è solo successo.... Se volevo evadere come dici tu lo avrei fatto anche anni fa... Non sono una donna che tradisce semplicemente x evadere... Ho sempre affrontato i.problemi molte volte anche sola ...senza l aiuto di nessuno! Inconsapevolmente ho iniziato questa storia con mille paure ...avevo bisogno d amore questo si....e lo trovato..non è solo ciò che vorrei è che volevo ... A volte non si ragiona su certe scelte ...siamo essere umani non robot


Buona fortuna!


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto ho un amante da più di un anno...riassumendo brevemente ..io ho 34 anni lui venti più di me...viviamo in un paese piccolo del sud ...conosco gran parte dei suoi parenti ...famiglia rispettabile le nostre! Sarebbe uno scandalo! Abbiamo pure dei figli...i suoi grandi studiano fuori...i.miei sono ancora piccoli! Mi è successo di tradire per la prima volta....il perché me lo chiedo ogni Giorno.... Probabilmente la parte peggiore la fatta l.incomprensione di carattere con mio marito.... Da qualche anno si è rotto qualcosa...non riusciamo più a condividere quasi nulla..parliamo poco e spesso ognuno fa ciò che vuole! Un rapporto normale... Ma al.quale manca tutto! Poi ho trovato quest uomk e mi ha presa giorno x giorno... Lui aveva già tradito x solo sesso e rapporti durati poco! La nostra storia diventa sempre più forte....entrambi ci leghiamo l uno all altra... All inizio.lui continua a fare il furbacchione ...ma oggi è perso x me...e io.di lui! Suo figlio scopri un mio msg sul suo cellulare... Ci fu un casino a casa sua...poi passò quel periodo di fuoco ma non mi ha mai detto una volta lasciamoci nonostante i casini in casa con sua moglie! Lui dice è sostiene che mai mi.lascerà... Che senza me non può vivere... Che mi ama ecc. Ci vediamo un ora al giorno... Il sabato di più... Oltre a far l amore ci confidiamo tutto e spesso siamo in chat a cercarci tutto il giorno! Abbiamo avuto litigate anche forti ..ma ci siamo sempre ripresi... Il problema è che sto scomoda a fare l amante... Si soffre terribilmente... Ma non ho.altre alternative... Non ne vedo...perché. Lasciare la famiglia a parte le dicerie della gente comprometterebbe la serenità dei nostri figli! Chi ci è Passato? Cosa ha fatto? Sono in crisi ..sto male soprattutto a dire bugie e nonostante mi senta in colpa solo ora mi sento felice...ho trovato un uomo con cui sto veramente bene ma la nostra è una storia impossibile e non viverlo mi sta distruggendo giorno x giorno


Consolati pensando che se il tuo amante smettesse di essere tale, tramutandosi in partner ufficiale, perderebbe il 90% del suo fascino.


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Consolati pensando che se il tuo amante smettesse di essere tale, tramutandosi in partner ufficiale, perderebbe il 90% del suo fascino.


Lecito non apprezzare il post... peccato sia la verità.


----------



## mistral (11 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Lecito non apprezzare il post... peccato sia la verità.


Una persona a me vicina ha lasciato la sua partner ventennale.Di colpo non andava più bene niente di questa donna.Poi si è scoperto che aveva un'altra.La prima lo ha lasciato e lui è andato a convivere con la donna dei suoi sogni(l'amante).
É messo male,veramente male ,a vederlo dal di fuori non si comprende come possa sopportare certe dinamiche (prende psicofarmaci che mai aveva assunto prima perché ha attacchi di ansia e panico che lui attribuisce a stress e problemi lavorativi)ma semplicemente fa buon viso a cattivo gioco per non dover dire ho fatto una cazzata.Se fossero rimasti amanti la storia sarebbe stata sicuramente diversa.


----------



## Piperita (11 Agosto 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Si chiama solo sofferenza... Perché la vita a volte è ingiusta! Due persone che si amano e vorrebbero viversi ma che non possono farlo ha una sola soluzione.... Allungarla è solo un atroce sofferenza e un giorno arrivare all' irreparabile! È vero che si può scegliere di stare insieme ma nella nostra condizione diventa un caso impossibile! Non voglio passare la mia vita a ferire mio marito con inganni e bugie lui merita di meglio che questo... Non voglio creare un danno emotivo ed esistenziale ai miei figli che ci vedono cmq una famiglia unita ....non voglio da parte sua sfasciare il legame che lo unisce ai suoi figli già grandi....insieme staremmo bene... Sarebbe un sogno...ma non siamo soli ....fare del male a chi vuoi bene significa delle volte rinunciare a qualcosa anche al tuo amore più grande! Lui non è narcisista semplicemente preferisce non lasciarmi invece che guardare la realtà ...si culla pensando di stare insieme in qualche modo piuttosto che non avermi affatto... A volte difficile rinunciare a chi ami...è siccome lui non lo farà mai questa scelta tocca a me...


Se la "sofferenza" che provi ti fa sentire viva, goditela. Meglio vivere soffrendo che non vivere affatto


----------



## Kid (12 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Una persona a me vicina ha lasciato la sua partner ventennale.Di colpo non andava più bene niente di questa donna.Poi si è scoperto che aveva un'altra.La prima lo ha lasciato e lui è andato a convivere con la donna dei suoi sogni(l'amante).
> É messo male,veramente male ,a vederlo dal di fuori non si comprende come possa sopportare certe dinamiche (prende psicofarmaci che mai aveva assunto prima perché ha attacchi di ansia e panico che lui attribuisce a stress e problemi lavorativi)ma semplicemente fa buon viso a cattivo gioco per non dover dire ho fatto una cazzata.Se fossero rimasti amanti la storia sarebbe stata sicuramente diversa.


Mi sembra più che logico. Le cose proibite, hanno il loro fascino.


----------



## Rebecca (3 Novembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> entra nell'ordine di idee che un uomo di oltre 50 anni la moglie non la lascia, a meno che sia lei a buttarlo fuori di casa per averlo sgamato.
> 
> sembra quasi di rileggere la storia di [MENTION=6630]Rebecca[/MENTION]


Dici? Non ci vedo nemmeno un punticino in comune....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Dici? Non ci vedo nemmeno un punticino in comune....


Ciao Rebecca


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2016)

Stellina81 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto ho un amante da più di un anno...riassumendo brevemente ..io ho 34 anni lui venti più di me...viviamo in un paese piccolo del sud ...conosco gran parte dei suoi parenti ...famiglia rispettabile le nostre! Sarebbe uno scandalo! Abbiamo pure dei figli...i suoi grandi studiano fuori...i.miei sono ancora piccoli! Mi è successo di tradire per la prima volta....il perché me lo chiedo ogni Giorno.... Probabilmente la parte peggiore la fatta l.incomprensione di carattere con mio marito.... Da qualche anno si è rotto qualcosa...non riusciamo più a condividere quasi nulla..parliamo poco e spesso ognuno fa ciò che vuole! Un rapporto normale... Ma al.quale manca tutto! Poi ho trovato quest uomk e mi ha presa giorno x giorno... Lui aveva già tradito x solo sesso e rapporti durati poco! La nostra storia diventa sempre più forte....entrambi ci leghiamo l uno all altra... All inizio.lui continua a fare il furbacchione ...ma oggi è perso x me...e io.di lui! Suo figlio scopri un mio msg sul suo cellulare... Ci fu un casino a casa sua...poi passò quel periodo di fuoco ma non mi ha mai detto una volta lasciamoci nonostante i casini in casa con sua moglie! Lui dice è sostiene che mai mi.lascerà... Che senza me non può vivere... Che mi ama ecc. Ci vediamo un ora al giorno... Il sabato di più... Oltre a far l amore ci confidiamo tutto e spesso siamo in chat a cercarci tutto il giorno! Abbiamo avuto litigate anche forti ..ma ci siamo sempre ripresi... Il problema è che sto scomoda a fare l amante... Si soffre terribilmente... Ma non ho.altre alternative... Non ne vedo...perché. Lasciare la famiglia a parte le dicerie della gente comprometterebbe la serenità dei nostri figli! Chi ci è Passato? Cosa ha fatto? Sono in crisi ..sto male soprattutto a dire bugie e nonostante mi senta in colpa solo ora mi sento felice...ho trovato un uomo con cui sto veramente bene ma la nostra è una storia impossibile e non viverlo mi sta distruggendo giorno x giorno


Non mi capacito di come tu ti possa innamorare di uno che potrebbe essere tuo padre. E vedo che è un fenomeno diffuso tra le donne... boh, passo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi capacito di come tu ti possa innamorare di uno che potrebbe essere tuo padre. E vedo che è un fenomeno diffuso tra le donne... boh, passo.


È proprio per quello.
Probabilmente i più giovani non sanno dare quel calore, quella accoglienza e quella capacità di prendere l'iniziativa che molte donne desiderano.


----------

